# Touren in Homburg



## <NoFear> (17. Januar 2011)

Fürs *neue Jahr* ein *neuer Thread*:

*ENDURO / FREERIDE*   in Homburg (und Umgebung)

Nachdem sich in der Homburger Bikegemeinde immer mehr Enduro / Freeride-Anhänger tummeln - hier der entsprechende Thread!


----------



## wildchild (17. Januar 2011)

Da steig ich doch mal gleich ein
Wird ja auch mal Zeit, dass für die Umgebung hier mal was Eigenes entsteht.
Ich plane (was man auch in einem Video von mir sehen kann) im Rahmen meines Seminarfaches eine Lokalisierug möglichst vieler Strecken in Umgebung von Homburg.
lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (17. Januar 2011)

Ja, das ist aber mal ruckzuck umgesetzt worden (ownthread) - gut so!

Jou, dann schaun mer mal...


----------



## Deleted 11825 (17. Januar 2011)

Gute Sache das!


----------



## wildchild (18. Januar 2011)

Ich werde dann die Infos zu unserem Projekt hier posten. (Wird aber wahrscheinlich erst bei besserem Wetter im März/April) starten.
lg


----------



## brillenboogie (18. Januar 2011)

moin!

komme zwar aus sb, fahre aber auch ab und an in homburg/kirkel. da meine orientierungskünste im fremden wald recht bescheiden sind, würd ich mich durchaus gern mal einer ortskundigen truppe anschließen!
werd den fred im auge behalten...
tim


----------



## <NoFear> (18. Januar 2011)

Na dann... you're welcome! 

Und viel Spaß!

Ihr könnt hier neben *Terminen* auch wertvolle *Tipps*, *News* und *wichtige Infos*, *Materialnews*, *Fahrtechnik*, *Neuerscheinungen*, *Wissenswertes*, etc. posten.

Gruß NoFear


----------



## Bikedude001 (20. Januar 2011)

Guter Fred !!

Wahrscheinlich hat das schon jeder mitbekommen und iss nix mehr Neues. 
Poste es aber trotzdem nochmal :
Kommenden Samstag gibts nen traillastigen Nightride der besonderen Art in Homburg.
Mehr Infos und Anmeldung www.bikeatnight.de


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Januar 2011)

Trailupdate 2011/01/28:

GOOD news:

- Am "kleinen Rabenhorst"-Kicker wurde die lästige, quer liegende Kiefer per MS entfernt!

- Die "Tschifflik"-Abfahrt / Uphill ist ebenso wieder frei befahrbar!

___________________

BAD news:

- Leider ist die Forstwirtschaft wieder sehr aktiv. Viele Trails sind arg mitgenommen und aufgerissen, etc. Und das oft an Stellen, die am vorherigen Tag noch gut fahrbar waren  
Tja so'n "MAUNTENBEIK"... (wie der kleine Waldschrat dieses Gefährt öfters nennt) doomit machens den ganz kabudd Boden.

- Und so'n VOLLERNTER ist ja völlig harmlos!


----------



## Deleted 11825 (29. Januar 2011)

Ja, sieht wirklich stellenweise schlimm aus im Wald. Überall breite Schneisen, schon krass.


----------



## <NoFear> (1. Februar 2011)

NEUER HOT-STUFF! (naja nimmer ganz )

*NEUES Enduro/FREERIDE - VIDEO gefällig?!??*

Dann hier klicken und *kostenlos* downloaden.

http://www.genepifilm.com/index.html


Was ihr bekommt ist mal ein Video der ganz anderen Art... überraschend geil gemacht... ja gar pornös 
Und gleich am Anfang was für's Auge 

Gedreht wurde das ganz laut diesem (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7976761#post7976761) Thread in *SÜDFRANKREICH*!

Vielleicht auch deshalb für dich, *mondraker-biker*, ein Grund sich ganz besonderes zu freuen. Ab 2:10 siehst du ein *SUMMUM* in Aktion und ab 4:40 im Uphill...  
URGE ist natürlich auch mit von der Partie....

Viel Spass beim Anschauen!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (1. Februar 2011)

üsch wär dann mal dabei (bei gelegenheit). den fred merk ich mir mal


----------



## Bagatellschaden (3. Februar 2011)

Hi zusammen!

Seid Ihr am Sa Nachmittag unterwegs? Mache einen Besuch in der Heimat und würde mich ggfs. anschließen, falls genehm.

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## <NoFear> (4. Februar 2011)

Das kommt drauf an, in welchem Zustand sich die Trails befinden 

Es wird zwar warm, aber gleichzeitig taut alles auf und der Boden verwandelt sich in ein Matschloch  

vielleicht eher Sonntag... da wird es trockener sein!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (4. Februar 2011)

Stört mich nicht. Dreck gehört dazu  Und überhaupt: IHR habt doch den schön sandigen Boden!

Leider kenne ich die Homburger Ecke nicht; falls sich niemand findet, würde ich mich auf den Trails zw. Kirkel und Niewiederwürzbach austoben. Wenn sich jemand anschließen mag - nur zu. Dann verabreden wir Startort und -zeit.


----------



## mondraker-biker (5. Februar 2011)

hallo leutz,,,

trailzustandsbericht homburg: teilweise perfekt (sandboden), aber bei lehmboden bodenprobenmässig - sprich rossberg-lehmabfahrt sehr rutschig und für mich am einstieg so geschehen

ansonsten tiefer boden, d. h. trainingseffekt sehr hoch

schaun ma ma wie's morgen ausschaut!!!

@nofear: wie sieht's morgen aus?

greetz mondraker


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Februar 2011)

servus, 
zwecks kurzfristiger terminabsprache ist eine sms bei mir in letzter zeit besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (6. Februar 2011)

Da hat man sich ja heute doch noch getroffen! Und *SUPER *wars! 
Also die Nordwest-Abfahrt vom Roßberg war heute wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig! Rutschig ohne Ende wars dort!

Bin noch ein paar Sachen gefahren. Soweit alles ganz flowig gewesen. Kurz nach halb 4 war ich zuhause! 

War wieder eine *Hammertour*!


----------



## spicy-doc (7. Februar 2011)

Also ich schau dann auch öfter mal rein......


----------



## mondraker-biker (7. Februar 2011)

ja, das war's mal wieder - - das meeting gestern...

ich hoffe, winter war gestern

@spicy: na, vielleicht findet sich ja mal ein "date"


----------



## Bikedude001 (7. Februar 2011)

spicy-doc schrieb:


> Also ich schau dann auch öfter mal rein......



De Erbacher ??


----------



## spicy-doc (8. Februar 2011)

nee, der aus der Vorstadt (nicht Birkensiedlung)...


----------



## <NoFear> (8. Februar 2011)

spicy-doc schrieb:


> Also ich schau dann auch öfter mal rein......



servus spicy-doc...

könnte es sein, dass ich dich am samstag beim lauftraining ( du mit bike plus vierbeiner  ) am hochsitztrail getroffen hab?


----------



## spicy-doc (8. Februar 2011)

ja......


----------



## <NoFear> (9. Februar 2011)

na dann würd ich sagen sieht man sich demnächst hoffentlich mal auf den trails der heimat!!


----------



## <NoFear> (11. Februar 2011)

Gestern startete ein neues Rennen in der Kategorie:
*Ultimate MTB Gravity Adventure*. Ein ähnliches Rennen gab es letztes Jahr bei der *URGE Nepal 2010 *challenge.

u.a. mit dabei Fabien Barel, Hans Rey, etc.

http://www.urgecaboverde.com/index.php

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/02/10/urge-cabo-verde-der-erste-lauf-auf-fogo/


----------



## spicy-doc (25. Februar 2011)

Jemand am Wocheender Biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (25. Februar 2011)

jaaa, wenn nicht die berühmten mistgabeln vom himmel fallen!!!

samstag nachmittag evtl.


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Februar 2011)

gehe gleich noch laufen. trailzustandsbericht folgt! 

falls es am sa regnet oder geregnet hat bin ich sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mit am start.


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Februar 2011)

also...

trails sind soweit fahrbar... d.h. boden ist eher fecht-nass und großteils griffig, jedoch noch keine staunässe (bis auf wenige ausnahmen!)

falls es heute nacht, morgen früh oder vormittag regnet sieht die sache allerdings anders aus. denke dann haben wir die fango-trails 

am so ist bei mir laufevent angesagt


----------



## mondraker-biker (26. Februar 2011)

Soo, ich schlage terminlich 14.00 uhr am schiesshaus vor!!! heuteee


----------



## <NoFear> (1. März 2011)

*Moin moin!*

Der Thread soll ja nicht einschlafen! Also wirds am WE gutes Wetter geben oder WAS??

--> http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0004812

Hab *Bikeentzug* ! Da muss man was machen! _"Nur"_ Laufen gehen funktioniert nicht!


----------



## <NoFear> (1. März 2011)

EIIIII SUPER!!!!
Passend zum Wetter bekomme ich meine Variostütze von Hibike zurück!! Da kann das WE ja kommen. S.c.h.e.i.s.s. auf Karneval!


----------



## <NoFear> (1. März 2011)

Servus mondraker-biker!

Hab hier was für dich:






http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...f-Warhead-800-Riser-Bar-2011-38mm::25904.html

Das Ding misst 800mm  !!!


werde versuchen den neuen kicker die woche noch zu "versetzen"! mal sehen vllt hauts hin!


----------



## HardRock07 (1. März 2011)

Hi NoFear.

Wann und wo trefft Ihr euch denn am Wochenende?
Ich kann den Faasenboozen-kram auch nich sehn, da geh ich lieber inn Wald spielen.

Würde am WE dann mal nach Homburg kommen.
Ich meld mich spätestens freitag ob es dann wirklich klappt.


----------



## mondraker-biker (2. März 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Servus mondraker-biker!
> 
> Hab hier was für dich:
> 
> ...



Ja, im mom. bin ich bei 740mm. Über 800 hab ich noch nicht nachgedacht

ich sach ma so: über die tage ist verstärktes "faschings-biken" angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (2. März 2011)

Jawoll! So siehts aus!  Nachdem das bei mir letztes WE nicht hingehauen hat...


----------



## brillenboogie (3. März 2011)

moin männers!

wann habt ihr denn vor am we zu fahren. der ransomandy und ich wollten samstag nach homburg. uhrzeit is mir soweit egal...
@manu: da könnten wir eventuell mit einer karre anreisen, oder?!

so, geh jetzt erstmal hier paar trails schrubben!


----------



## HardRock07 (3. März 2011)

Samsdaaach klingt mal sowas von Gut ! 

wäre auch dabei, und ja, das Angebot mit der Anreise würd ich annehmen.
Also schreibt mal rein wann und wo Ihr euch zum Kappes-Biken einfindet.

MfG Manu


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. März 2011)

Bin dabei. Egal wann, egal wo.


----------



## wildchild (3. März 2011)

Wenn ihr morgen in der Gegend seit, werdet ihr mich wahrscheinlich auf dem Trail mit dem "kleinen" Felsen und dem Double finden. 
Will dort mit nem Kumpel noch nen Trickjump bauen (Table mit ordentlich Airtime)

Ob ich am Samstag dabei sein kann, weiß ich noch nett, tendenziell aber eher nicht.

lg
Fabs


----------



## <NoFear> (3. März 2011)

Servus zusammen!

Das mit Samstag (Uhrzeit, Treffpunkt) wird noch geklärt! 

Wettertechnisch könnte es nicht besser sein! War heute unterwegs! TOP Bedingungen! 


@Wildchild: Vllt. komm ich morgen auf einen *Sprung* vorbei! 
Tipp: Falls ihr baut... dann baut bitte "*unauffällige*" dinge und an "unauffälligen" orten... so'n table ist halt nicht gerade unerheblich und ihr werdet viel zeit brauchen!!!
v.a. hier net so viel posten, v.a. details über location etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildchild (4. März 2011)

Keine Angst mit dem Bauen!
Ich hab schon mehr als genug (und auch schon etwas größere Dinge -> Northshore-Wallride und co.) Sachen im Wald gebaut. Von denen steht noch alles^^
Das wird heute kein fundamentaler Eingriff, da die Gegebenheiten an der Stelle einfach nur perfekt sind...
Nja, wirst dann ja wahrscheinlich sehen, was ich meine
lg
Fabs

PS: Nettes Wortspiel^^


----------



## <NoFear> (4. März 2011)

ja dann... 

hab auch schon dran gedacht nen table irgendwo anzulegen, aber der  mangel an zeit, material und mitarbeiter haben mir dann immer einen strich durch die rechnung gemacht 

werd mir euer _"gebilde"_ bei gelegenheit mal anschauen.


----------



## <NoFear> (4. März 2011)

FASCHINGS-BIKEN am Samstag  

Servus! Folgender Vorschlag für morgen:

Treffpunkt: *JAHNHÜTTE* in Homburg (Nähe Waldstadion) 

Adresse Jahnplatz 1, 66424 Homburg  guggst du hier-->  http://maps.google.de/maps?ct=reset

Uhrzeit: *12.00 Uhr* _*cum tempore *_


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. März 2011)

hasde geo-coords? oder schgugg google maps....



EDIT: das hier?
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...316842,7.357042&spn=0.01168,0.026157&t=h&z=16


----------



## wildchild (4. März 2011)

Bin dabei^^
Ich fahr jetzt mal los 
Ride on!

lg Fabs


----------



## wildchild (4. März 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> hasde geo-coords? oder schgugg google maps....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jawoll, Punkt c ist der Treffpunkt


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. März 2011)

wildchild schrieb:


> Bin dabei^^
> Ich fahr jetzt mal los
> Ride on!
> 
> lg Fabs



Jetzt schon? Is doch erst Freitag...


----------



## <NoFear> (4. März 2011)

... glaub da kann es einer nicht mehr erwarten


----------



## brillenboogie (4. März 2011)

12.00 passt! 
@manu: das war eigentlich mehr ne anfrage, als ein angebot. ich würd sagen 11.30 bei mir, dann knobeln wir, wer fahren muß...

bis morje ihr faasebootze


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. März 2011)

Ich gebb Dir Faasebootz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (4. März 2011)

nun denn, faasebike um zwölf 
d. h. für meinereiner: Samstagsvormittagsbeeilung tut nooot
für die gäste: die jahnhütte ist direkt in der nähe vom waldstadion

dann ma bisss morje


----------



## <NoFear> (4. März 2011)

ja... 12 uhr *c.t.*

also wenn du ein paar min verspätung haben solltest nicht schlimm!


----------



## HardRock07 (4. März 2011)

Morgen ist dann aber Helmverbot und Narrenkappenpflicht  .

@Tim: Knobeln ? Dann haste schon so gut wie verloren 

Bis morgen dann.


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. März 2011)

lass ich nu die nobby nic drauf? oder mach ich die fat albert? oder fat albert/muddy mary kombi? oder test ich die neuen maxxis minion aus??? hmmmm. muss aber noch n paar leitungen kürzen. eigentlich.

tim, vergiss meine dämpferpumpen nicht


----------



## mondraker-biker (4. März 2011)

@ransom andy: tip von mir: muddy mary dh - geht immer

 dann biste morgen das gripmonster

dann so long


----------



## <NoFear> (4. März 2011)

bin jetzt schon mal gespannt, wer von euch morgen das "grip-rennen" macht...

war heute wieder "laufend" unterwegs! Temps optimal, Trails aller1ste Sahne! 

Unterwegs Fabian beim "Buddeln" erwischt  (iss das ding fertig geworden?)


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. März 2011)

hab jetzt mal die nobbys drauf gelassen und "nur" mein rad geputzt, dabei festgestellt, dass meine vorderradbremse nicht gescheit geht (evtl etwas öliges drangekommen). habs mal sauber gemacht und mich dazu entschieden, nachher noch die minions drauf zu knallen. ich gier schon die ganze zeit nach den reifen. die liegen hier nur rum und warten EIGENTLICH aufs neue Rad, dass EIGENTLICH ein canyon sein sollte.........

SO!


----------



## Deleted 11825 (4. März 2011)

^^bin dabei, werde allerdings nicht die ganze Zeit mitfahren, da ich ab 11 Uhr loslegen werde und später weg muss.


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. März 2011)

memo an mich:

GoPro laden,
GPS Handy laden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildchild (4. März 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Jetzt schon? Is doch erst Freitag...





<NoFear> schrieb:


> ... glaub da kann es einer nicht mehr erwarten



Bin grad heim gekommen, sag mal wo wart ihr denn alle^^
Ne mal ernst: Hab den Table heut trotz guter Hilfe nett fertigbekommen...
Wird dann am Montag weitergemacht, dann geh ich wenigsten mittags nicht nur saufen

Noch einen schönen Abend
lg
Fabs


----------



## HardRock07 (4. März 2011)

Mensch Andi, jetzt brauchen wir nur noch nen 3D-Gehäuse  .
Meine Cam ist auch fertig für morgen .


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. März 2011)

joap.. kommt aber alles noch...

(wobei, 3D.... muss dat sein? neeeeeeee, glaubnich  )


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. März 2011)

kette im ultraschallbad gereinigt - check
kette montiert und geölt - check
schaltung geschmiert - check
fat albert und muddy mary montiert - check
feststellen dass das linke ausfallende der gabel ausgerissen ist - check 

scheiss drauf, ich bin trotzdem dabei. ich mach dann aber mal bissken zart, nicht dass da was passiert.


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. März 2011)

danke an die tourguides für die ausfahrt. viel neues kennengelernt, war bombe.

bilder, film und trailaufzeichnung folgen....

andy


http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=988243


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. März 2011)

scheene aufnahme sin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (5. März 2011)

Hammer geile Runde, genau das Richtige um dem Faasendmist aus dem Weg zu gehn  .
Geniale Trails , super leute, bestes Wetter.... WAS WILL MAN MEHR ???

Genial!

Hab auch nen paar lustige Aufahmen dabei. Vorallem Andy's einschlag im Baum... Zitat Ransom Andy: "Uaargh..*AnDenBaumKlatsch*" 

Ein Video müsste man dann mal mit allen gemachten Bildern/ Filmen zusammenschnibbeln. Dat bekommen wir schon hin.

MfG Manu


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. März 2011)

ich arbeite gerade schon an einem ersten teilchen


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. März 2011)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> ...Zitat Ransom Andy: "Uaargh..*AnDenBaumKlatsch*"
> 
> ...
> MfG Manu



aus meiner perspektive kommts auch gut


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. März 2011)

ich frag mich echt, was ich an exporteinstellungen falsch mache, dass immer nur mist rauskommt. die orig-files sind echt schön.


----------



## wildchild (5. März 2011)

top video 
Liegt das Problem bei der Schnittsoftware zum Konvertieren oder beim Hochladen?
Wenn's am Hochladen hängt, dann lad es mal bei vimeo hoch.
lg
Fabs


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. März 2011)

es liegt an den exporteinstellungen der software. das exportierte sieht zwar besser aus als das hier bei IBC, erreicht jedoch nicht die qualität der quelldatei.....

hmpf, weitertesten.

vimeo werd ich aber mal noch ausprobieren. sobald ich das export problem behoben hab


----------



## HardRock07 (5. März 2011)

Bei mir hats eigentlich immer nur an der Bit-Rate gelegen.
für ne gute Quali solltest du schon 2MBit/s nehmen . Ab da sah es bei mir immer ganz gut aus. Was fürn Programm nimmste dann  überhaupt zum Rändern  ?


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. März 2011)

sag ich dir graaaad nit .. SO! *beleidigt mach*

was fürn format nimmsdn?


----------



## mondraker-biker (5. März 2011)

so, nun, muss jetzt ma sagen, dass ich heut e supperschöne daach hadd!!!


nuur nedde leutz und alles suppi

danke


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. März 2011)

ich glaub, das grösste problem ist die nachträgliche stabilisierung. ich lade gerade ein anderes filmchen hoch. eines, bei dem die cam am rahmen fest is.. mal sehen was daraus wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (6. März 2011)




----------



## brillenboogie (6. März 2011)

moin männers!

1a frühlingstour gestern, hat echt spaß gemacht. nochmal danke für die führung, da komm ich gern mal wieder drauf zurück...und bring dann auch etwas mehr druck im pedal mit!

uffdada, uffdada...


----------



## Deleted 11825 (6. März 2011)

Als local möchte mich mich mal an all die vielen fast schon spontanten Teilnehmer bedanken. War nett, neue Gesichter kennenzulernen. Hat einfach alles gepasst; Leute, Wetter, Funfaktor...


----------



## <NoFear> (6. März 2011)

*Hallo zusammen!!* Wollt mich auch noch schnell zu Wort melden! 

So wie es ausschaut, seid ihr ja ALLE gut nach Hause gekommen! 

Aufgrund der _Tatsachen_, die ich oben gelesen und auch schon _gesehen_ hab, hab ich das gute Gefühl, dass EUCH die "Homburger FR Fraktion" gestern ein dickes BIKE  ins Gesicht zaubern konnte!! Es freut mich, dass uns dies gelungen ist! Dies war wohl einer der schönsten _Faasendsamstage _der letzten Zeit!!

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich noch bei *ALLEN MITFAHRERN* (und *-innen*) bedanken!!! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich so _ad hoc_ ein schönes homogenes Bike-Grüppchen zusammen findet, mit dem man den ganzen Tag über Spass haben kann! 
Also vielen Dank an *EUCH*!


----------



## brillenboogie (9. März 2011)

moin!

hab mal aus manus videomaterial schnell was zusammengewürfelt. nicht, weil ich euch (manu, andy) zuvorkommen wollte, sondern, weil mein schlapptop erst das gerenderte material flüssig abspielen kann...
seht es als ersten schnellschuss, was ordentliches kommt bestimmt noch von manu und andy?!


----------



## Ransom Andy (9. März 2011)

feinfein.... danke, dass du meinen dummen chrash nicht mit drinne hast


----------



## HardRock07 (9. März 2011)

Ich muss mich mal mit Andy zusammensetzen.
Dann basteln wir auch mal was  .

...*woooosch* The BLUE LIGHTNING  ... 

So in etwa wollte Ich das auch mit Andy's Uuuuargh... machen


----------



## Ransom Andy (9. März 2011)

pöh!


----------



## Ransom Andy (9. März 2011)

schübbaleg, ob ich mir für mein hardtail eine rockshox sektor zulegen soll......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (9. März 2011)

Servus zusammen, da ist ja schon ordentlich Bildmaterial zusammen gekommen!  An den Videos sieht man, wie geil der Tag war! 
Feine Sache! Vielen Dank an Euch fürs Bearbeiten und Schnibbeln!!!


----------



## mondraker-biker (9. März 2011)

@brillie: jetzt mal butter bei die fisch: meiner frau hat dei video-schnitt supergut gefallen und dann noch ne spanische band...100 punkte

weiter so jungs


----------



## Ransom Andy (9. März 2011)

klang für mich wie russisch


----------



## mondraker-biker (9. März 2011)

sieh es mal locker, meine 2. heimat ist spanien


----------



## <NoFear> (13. März 2011)

schließt nach über *18 Jahren* erfolgreicher Produktion die Pforten!



Ausführliche Berichte:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/03/12/ende-in-bc-race-face-schliest-nach-18-jahren/

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Race-Face-Closes-the-Doors.html

http://raceface.com/


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. März 2011)

Wenn das wirklich so ist, macht mich das echt traurig .... die bauen so geile Teile !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (15. März 2011)

mondraker-biker schrieb:


> so, nun, muss jetzt ma sagen, dass ich heut e supperschöne daach hadd!!!...



Das müssten wir am WE wiederholen! Wenn das Wetter (http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0004812) mitspielt wär ich auf jeden Fall am Start! Würde auch gerne ein bisschen filmen, etc. 

@ czuk & mondraker-biker: Wie siehts aus?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (15. März 2011)

Geht nit. Bin von Sa 15 Uhr an das Wochenende im Ökodorf. Mein Bruder wird dreissig. Wird ne Mordsgaudi, da das Ökodorf von uns alleine bewohnt wird (hatte ich schonmal).

Aber wäre ansonsten selbstredend dabei gewesen.

Habe gesehen, dass die Abfahrt "hinter dem Rabenhorst", also dort wo es erst länger über Wiesen/Waldpfade bergauf geht und dann erst steil über die Felsen, nen Kicker und über ein paar verteilte Serpentinen gen Webersberg geht ausgebaut worden ist. Dort sind nun gleich nach den steilen Felsen ein paar Anlieger und ein zusätzlicher kleiner Kicker. Macht echt Laune, bin ich gleich mal drei mal gefahren das Stück.

Have fun!


----------



## Ransom Andy (15. März 2011)

wie? was? wo???? ich will koordinaten!


----------



## <NoFear> (15. März 2011)

@czuk: aha, interessant... von wem wohl?!?   

das hört sich wirklich seeehr interessant an... konsequenz: lauftraining ist morgen gestrichen... ich geh biken wenns klappt


----------



## brillenboogie (15. März 2011)

wäre eventuell dabei, wenn ihr  nochmal nen langsamdenbergraufschleicher mitnehmen würdet...
hab heute mal bei den franzosen gespielt, die bauen sehr witzige trails!


----------



## <NoFear> (16. März 2011)

czuk schrieb:


> Geht nit. Bin von Sa 15 Uhr an das Wochenende im Ökodorf. Mein Bruder wird dreissig. Wird ne Mordsgaudi, da das Ökodorf von uns alleine bewohnt wird (hatte ich schonmal).
> 
> Aber wäre ansonsten selbstredend dabei gewesen.
> 
> ...





Ransom Andy schrieb:


> wie? was? wo???? ich will koordinaten!



Die "neue" Abfahrt werde ich mir auf jeden Fall mal ansehen! 

Bitte genauere Angaben (_Koordinaten_) per *PN* austauschen. *Volksaufläufe* im Wald sind bei Jägern, Förstern und Pächtern etc. nicht gern gesehen!


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. März 2011)

oder wir schauen einfach mal dort vorbei wenns votec da is.


----------



## <NoFear> (16. März 2011)

ja das können w i r auch machen!


----------



## Alterspräsident (16. März 2011)

Hi,
eine wunderschöne frreeride strecken habt ihr in homburg( soweit man von dem Videos beurteilen kann.)
Eine frage : fährt ein ortskundiger in der woche die fr-strecken ab, dem ich mich gern anschließen könnte?. Bin beruflich voraussichtlich bis anfang april in saarland. Es wäre schon wenn sich jemand findet der mir die strecken zeigen könnte.
Schöne Grüße 
chris


----------



## Deleted 11825 (16. März 2011)

Alterspräsident schrieb:


> Hi,
> eine wunderschöne frreeride strecken habt ihr in homburg( soweit man von dem Videos beurteilen kann.)
> Eine frage : fährt ein ortskundiger in der woche die fr-strecken ab, dem ich mich gern anschließen könnte?. Bin beruflich voraussichtlich bis anfang april in saarland. Es wäre schon wenn sich jemand findet der mir die strecken zeigen könnte.
> Schöne Grüße
> chris



Werktags leider nein, aber bei passendem Wetter geht eigentlich jeden Sa oder So etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huftidufti (16. März 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Die "neue" Abfahrt werde ich mir auf jeden Fall mal ansehen!
> 
> Bitte genauere Angaben (_Koordinaten_) per *PN* austauschen. *Volksaufläufe* im Wald sind bei Jägern, Förstern und Pächtern etc. nicht gern gesehen!



 genau! bitte nix öffentlich posten!

hab mir jetzt auc ein enduro radel zugelegt, dann fahr ich bald mal ein ründchen mit euch!


----------



## mondraker-biker (16. März 2011)

jaaa, we steht vor der tür

ich würde mal ganz stark kirkel für ne runde vorschlagen

sehr erfreut wäre ich über eine überregionale teilnehmerschaft

@friends: mit cam wär schon 

über einen gebührenden tourabschlusssollte nicht weiter diskutiert werden

greetz

die spanienfraktion in homburg


----------



## brillenboogie (16. März 2011)

kirkel ist gut! allerdings sind da doch am we viele sachen etwas schlecht wegen den wanderern?! aber ihr kennt sicher genug alternativen...
ich wär am start, natürlich mit cam!


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. März 2011)

grad kirkel ist am we rappelvoll... hab ja ne weile dort gewohnt und die trails am we bewusst ausgelassen.


----------



## mondraker-biker (16. März 2011)

ich war schon sehr oft in kirkel, und ich sage, dass, wenn man den felsenpfad meidet, ist alles im grünen bereich


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. März 2011)

grad den schönsten abschnitt eigentlich


----------



## mondraker-biker (16. März 2011)

ich garantiere trotzdem für spassss


----------



## <NoFear> (17. März 2011)

mondraker-biker schrieb:


> ...ich würde mal ganz stark kirkel für ne runde vorschlagen
> 
> sehr erfreut wäre ich über eine überregionale teilnehmerschaft...





Ransom Andy schrieb:


> grad kirkel ist am we rappelvoll... hab ja ne weile dort gewohnt und die trails am we bewusst ausgelassen.




Also am WE wird auf jedenfall "ausgeritten", wenn's Wetter mitspielt!
Die Frage ist nur - wenn wir ein überregionales Teilnehmerfeld haben - ob dann Kirkel als Location sinnvoll ist. 
Teilweise sind ja schon 3-4 Biker in der Gruppe ein Problem, wenn man auf Wanderergruppen trifft. Wenn es dann noch 6 Biker und mehr sind, würde ich auch sagen, dass Kirkel "rappelvoll" wird  und eher die schlechtere Variante darstellt!


----------



## Jobal (17. März 2011)

Wenn es Kirkel wird würde ich mich am WE anschließen, falls ok, wann u. wo ist Treffpunkt?

Ciao Jobal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (17. März 2011)

*Also nochmal aus gegebenem aktuellem Anlass:

Hier in diesem FRED bitte keine LOCATIONS mehr mit genauen Lageangaben, etc. posten!
FEIND hört definitiv mit und da wir alle lange SPASS an den Trails etc. haben wollen, bitte diese Kleinigkeit beachten!
Gerne können Neuigkeiten weiterhin "indirekt" ausgetauscht werden oder noch besser per PN !*


----------



## mondraker-biker (17. März 2011)

Jetzt macht mal nicht die pferde scheu...

das zentrum der wanderer ist der felsenpfad, frauenbrunnen bzw. waldklassenzimmer!

in den letzten 20 jahren hab ich mich von rotsocken noch nie von kirkel abhalten lassen!!!

ich schlage vor: treffpunkt am samstag um 14.00 uhr an der beeder fischerhütte mit anschliessendem abschluss eben dort....

und: je grösser die gruppe von wirklich gleichgesinnten, umso geiler!!!

greetz


----------



## derfreaker (18. März 2011)

so machen wir`s...


----------



## Bikedude001 (18. März 2011)

Verabreden zum biken finde ich O.K. die genaue Beschreibung von neu gebuddelten Locations mit Anliegern und Kickern dagegen nicht.
Wenn diejenigen, die das gebaut haben gerne hätten, dass die Spots veröffentlicht werden, dann sollten die das auch selber machen.
Am Füsselberg z.B. stellt der Forst derzeit hohe Ersatzansprüche an die Erbauer der Abfahrten, da einfach zu viel los war.
Was anderes sind neu erschlossene Pädche, die nach Wanderwegen aussehen. Da hat mit Sicherheit keiner was dagegen. 
Würde mir aber auch wünschen, dass die mit etwas mehr Respekt behandelt werden. 

Am Roßberg z.B. hat jemand an einer engen Stelle einfach den einen Baum abgesägt. Das hat der Stelle den ganzen Witz genommen. Wenns nicht passt kann man ja auch aussen rum fahren.
Am Schmetterling in Kirkel wurde eine ganze Felsnase abgeschlagen um die Passage zu entschärfen. 
Es entstehen immermehr Chickenways um schwierige Passagen.
Der Wald wird immer bunter durch dezent gesprühte Pfeile
...

Wenn aber irgendwo aber ein Baum querliegt, die Äste in den Weg wachsen oder Laub gerecht wird, sind es immer die gleichen die das machen....

Ich finde das total geil, dass sich unser Sport so entwickelt und immer mehr Leute Spaß am schwierigesachenfahren haben. 
Mich haben aber einfach einige Sachen in letzter Zeit beschäftigt, die ich loswerden wollte.
Keep rocking !


----------



## <NoFear> (18. März 2011)

Weiß noch net, ob das am Samstag zeitlich bei mir hinhaut! 

Wettertechnisch würde sowohl SA als auch SO in Betracht kommen!

Werde wohl eher am So meine größere Tour starten! 

Bike ist zur Zeit zur _Klein-Inspektion_ bei www.active-bikes.de 

Ob es Kirkel am WE bei mir wird bin ich nicht sicher, bleibe aber sehr wahrscheinlich in der Heimat.


----------



## Jobal (18. März 2011)

Wie lange soll die Tour dauern, ich hab Sa leider nicht so viel Zeit wie erhofft, aber würde gerne mitfahren. Wenn das Wetter passt, komme ich mit nem Kumpel um 14:00 an die Hütte.

Sag an, wenn die Sache ausfällt, ich checke das Forum nochmal morgen um 13:00

Ciao Jobal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (19. März 2011)

Servus! 
Bin heute definitiv nicht mit am Start. Plage mich seit Donnerstag mit einem leichten Infekt rum! So richtig wohl ist mir noch nicht. Evtl. morgen hier im Homburger Wald, je nachdem.

Also dann mal viel Spaß!


----------



## mondraker-biker (19. März 2011)

moin, in anbetracht des wetters und unseres fast vergessenen hochzeitstags wird der ausritt meinerseits heute nicht funktionieren, aber morgen geht das bestimmt

abfahrtsort können wir noch festlegen. Abfahrtszeit so um 12.oo!

so long


----------



## brillenboogie (19. März 2011)

ok. dann schreibt mal noch wann und wo morgen, eventuell hab ich auch zeit...


----------



## Jobal (19. März 2011)

dann isses ja gut, dass ich auch heute nicht kann. Morgen soll es eh besser werden.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## wildchild (19. März 2011)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei, dann aber mal mit meinem leichteren Freerider....
Ich würde aber Kirkel gerade an Wochenenden lieber meiden....
Ich schlag mal ganz dreist als Treffpunkt das Rabenhorst Restaurant vor, da das leicht zu finden ist und die meisten hier es kennen.
Bei der Uhrzeit bin ich variabel, schlage aber auch so 11-12 Uhr vor.
lg,
Fabs


----------



## mondraker-biker (19. März 2011)

jou, dann mal los, dann rocken wir die "karlsberg-redsocks"

also, 12.00 uhr am Schi(e)sshaus in sanddorf at my home

wir werden alle sägen und steinhämmer zuhause lassen und auf eine gebührende gruppe "freaks" hoffen!!!

euer ältester


----------



## derfreaker (20. März 2011)

genau, bin da. ein schöner karsberg quickie hat doch was...


----------



## <NoFear> (20. März 2011)

Das war heute eine saubere Tour, obwohl ich ja nur die Hälfte mitgefahren bin! 
Wollte mich von euch ALLEN kurz vor Sanddorf noch verabschieden, hatte aber nach der "Steinplatten-Abfahrt" keine Chance mehr dazu. Der Bike-*ICE* war einfach zu schnell... 

Hab gemerkt, dass bei mir heute keine 100% drinne waren! Das Auskurieren dauert länger als erhofft! 

Nun dann hoffe ich mal, dass ihr alle gut nach Hause gekommen seid und wünsche euch einen schönen Restsonntag!


----------



## Ransom Andy (20. März 2011)

war heut auch mal gediegen unterwegs... meine fresse. wusst garnet dass es um landstuhl herum SO viele trails gibt (also abgesehen von denen die ich bereits kannte)


----------



## <NoFear> (20. März 2011)

ja da sind ein paar fette sachen dabei! war zwar noch nicht oft in der landstuhler gegend unterwegs, aber die trails, die ich bis jetzt dort gefahren bin waren echt klasse! v.a. sehr lang!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (20. März 2011)

aber hallo!


----------



## <NoFear> (20. März 2011)

Tja, dann mach ich doch gleich mal den Vorschlag, dass wir irgenwann demnächst mal in der *Landstuhler Region *fahren sollten! 
Der Andy würde sich bestimmt als Guide anbieten?!?
Ich könnte dir bei der Gelegenheit noch den G.I.-Trail zeigen (ich nenn den jetzt mal so )


----------



## Ransom Andy (20. März 2011)

kannst du machen. ist das vielleicht einer, der beim toom baumarkt rauskommt?

hier ist meine runde von heute:

http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=1006443


PS: wenn mein neues bike endlich da ist, werd ich die region dort etwas genauer erkunden und mir einen track zusammenstellen (anm. der. red.: dieser track ist kein secret spot dingens. also, nix geheimes oder so. einfach nur wanderwege n stuff)


----------



## <NoFear> (20. März 2011)

hmm..., so mehr oder weniger kommst du da raus!

Wie gesagt, der G.I.-Trail ist demnächst fällig!


----------



## Ransom Andy (20. März 2011)

eijo, gib bayshide


----------



## derfreaker (20. März 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Wollte mich von euch ALLEN kurz vor Sanddorf noch verabschieden, hatte aber nach der "Steinplatten-Abfahrt" keine Chance mehr dazu. Der Bike-*ICE* war einfach zu schnell...


sorry, NoFear, wenn die lok vorne so gas gibt... klasse tour heute, kann mich nur anschliessen, teilweise neue sachen für mich(krasser kicker) und auch altbekanntes (muldenhauer/fels). abschluss an der kante und "platte" war genau richtig. gerne wieder.


----------



## mondraker-biker (20. März 2011)

nachricht vom lokomotivführer: sorry, nofear, als ich an dich dachte, ware ma schunn unne!!!

aber hauptsache "gudde daach gehadd"

ich fand's mal wieder schön heute und freue mich jetzt schon auf neue trails...

für mich ist ja immer wieder die altersbandbreite der gruppe faszinierend, gelle wildchild

dann mal jetzt was auf spanisch: hasta la próxima vez!!!


----------



## wildchild (20. März 2011)

Kann mich nur anschließen: geile Tour, hat Spaß gemacht-> gerne wieder...
Nächstes Wochenende müsst ihr aber ohne mich auskommen, bin in Berlin 
Ich wurde zwar noch am Bahnhof in Bexbach auf übelste Weise zusammengeschissen (von wegen ich darf auf dem Bahnhofparkplatz nicht rad fahren und soll daher meine "Kunststückchen" gefälligst auf der Hauptstraße durchführen...), bin aber gesamt betrachtet gut heimgekommen.
lg
Fabs


----------



## Bikedude001 (21. März 2011)

Wenn auch nur kurz... hat mich gefreut euch zu treffen.
Und nachträglich Tschüss, dachte wir würden uns nochmlal begegnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (21. März 2011)

moin!

auch von mir noch mal  für die gestrige tour! wieder ein feines trailpaket geschnürt und das ganze bei sonne pur - was will man mehr...
à la prochaine!


----------



## brillenboogie (22. März 2011)

hier mal nen kurzer abriss der sonntagstour...


----------



## wildchild (22. März 2011)

Wieder mal ein top Video von unserer Tour
Ich frag mich nur folgendes: Warum bin ich bei fast jedem Video im Vorschaubild?
lg
Fabs

PS: @Unseren Herrn Lehrer: Englisch Arbeit war trotz kurzer Vorbereitungsphase mal wieder ein voller Erfolg^^


----------



## mondraker-biker (22. März 2011)

jou, brillie, kurzer abriss ist gut, das ist doch schon genial

was wäre, wenn die tour nur aus solchen sequenzen bestünde

dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass das wetter jetzt sich so weiter entwickelt


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. März 2011)

nicely done, tim...


----------



## <NoFear> (22. März 2011)

NICE Tim... NICE!!!

Hast auch ein nettes Lied rausgesucht!

Was auch passt wäre folgendes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7O3dHa7TAYk"]YouTube        - Rihanna - S & M [LYRICS] [H ... 

*"... Sticks and stones may break my bones
But chains and whips excite me ... "  *_geile Sau _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (22. März 2011)

Tach zusammen!

Nach der netten Eröffnungsrunde am Samstag vor paar Wochen hab ich jetzt auch mal den Weg in die virtuelle Bikewelt gefunden.
Wir haben ja schon bisl beim Biken über die Probleme mit legalen guten Biketrails geredet.
Ich habe konkret in Ottweiler die Möglichkeit einen *legalen Trail anzulegen,*
hatte schon einige Treffen mit Stadt, Tourismusbüro und Jagdpächtern und es sind fast alle Steine aus dem Weg. Beim letzten Hindernis kann vielleicht so ein Forum helfen. Es muß aus versicherungtechnischen Vorgaben eine wöchentliche Streckenkontrolle gewährleistet sein und da es den Trail noch nicht gibt gibt es auch noch keine verlässliche Gruppe an Leuten die bereit wären ein paar Fahrten im Jahr zu übernehmen. Natürlich ist auch jede helfende Hand willkommen. Es wird wohl Ende Mai losgehen und es werden ca 120 Höhenmeter mit ca. 5km reinem Trail werden, wobei zwei alte Sandsteinbrüche mit einegbaut werden können.
Freue mich über jeden Tipp und jeden Helfer und vor allem über Leute die als Streckenkontrolleure im Vorfeld bereits stehen würden, da das die Verhandlungen erheblich beschleunigt.

Gruß Martin


----------



## derfreaker (23. März 2011)

hi brillenboogie, da will ich mal mit meiner kritik nicht hinterm berg halten. klasse mukke, und ja : 4min kurzvideo natürlich auch supi...


----------



## mondraker-biker (23. März 2011)

da wir alle sportsfreunde sind im engesten sinne und ich schon in dieser richtung einiges erlebt habe, hoffe ich, dass sich einige freaks finden, um diesen maddin aus otw zu unterstützen. ich werde demnächst mal die location "begehen"

meldet euch!!!


----------



## wildchild (23. März 2011)

Prinzipiell helfe ich da gerne mit; gerade wenn es sich um eine legale Strecke handelt. Kann man auch eine Freeride/Downhilllastige Strecke anlegen oder ist das ganze auf Singletrails beschränkt?
lg
Fabs


----------



## <NoFear> (24. März 2011)

Ein SUPER Bericht, mit schön verpackter Kritik: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/03/24/das-prinzip-ruecksicht-jungs-denkt-ihr-eigentlich-nach/

sehr schön geschrieben; einfach mal *lesen* (!)


----------



## sportfreund78 (24. März 2011)

wildchild schrieb:


> Prinzipiell helfe ich da gerne mit; gerade wenn es sich um eine legale Strecke handelt. Kann man auch eine Freeride/Downhilllastige Strecke anlegen oder ist das ganze auf Singletrails beschränkt?
> lg
> Fabs




Es soll ein "FlowCountryTrail" werden-also für jeden surfbar.
Es spricht aber nichts gegen umfahrbare Varianten was besonders in den Steinbrüchen eh zu spielereien einlädt und natürlich sollen paar Sprünge
und Anlieger rein. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Bikedude001 (25. März 2011)

Helfe natürlich auch gerne mit wenns ums buddeln u.s.w. geht.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (25. März 2011)

Wie schauts mit Biken am Wochenende aus? Ich habe Zeit, viel Zeit.


----------



## <NoFear> (25. März 2011)

Also, ob es morgen bei mir was wird, kann ich bis dato noch nicht zu 100% sagen, da ich heute volles Programm hab!

Morgen früh ist bei mir auf jeden Fall weiter Arbeit angesagt! Könnte morgen Mittag frühestens ab 14.00/14.30 Uhr!

Für eine größere Tour müsste bei mir dann wohl wieder der Sonntag herhalten!


----------



## Deleted 11825 (25. März 2011)

Uhrzeit wäre bei mir diesesmal egal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (26. März 2011)

heute isses bei mir zeitlich gesehen sehr schwierig.
falls ich es heute dennoch in den sattel schaffen sollte schreib ich ne sms.


----------



## brillenboogie (26. März 2011)

falls interesse an einem tapetenwechsel besteht, könnte ich euch morgen auch mal eine tour durch 'mein revier' anbieten. könnte euch gefallen...
start wäre in rentrisch am sportplatz. wetterdienste sind etwas uneinig, aber insgesamt sieht es nicht schlecht aus! uhrzeit 12.30 oder so.
dann sagt mal was!

boogie on!


----------



## <NoFear> (26. März 2011)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> falls interesse an einem tapetenwechsel besteht, könnte ich euch morgen auch mal eine tour durch 'mein revier' anbieten. könnte euch gefallen...
> start wäre in rentrisch am sportplatz. wetterdienste sind etwas uneinig, aber insgesamt sieht es nicht schlecht aus! uhrzeit 12.30 oder so.
> dann sagt mal was!
> 
> boogie on!




Servus boogie!

Zunächst mal thx fürs Angebot. Würde ich gerne mal wahrnehmen. Muss morgen leider noch einges für die Arbeit erledigen!

Gruß N04


----------



## mondraker-biker (26. März 2011)

ja, hallo, "mit", ich bin morgen dabei. muss nur mal schauen, wo in rentrisch dieser sportplatz ist...

sagen wir mal 12.30 uhr wäre für mich i. o.

ich hoffe mal, der een odder anner iss aa noch doo

hasta entonces

mondraker


----------



## brillenboogie (26. März 2011)

der sportplatz ist einfach zu finden. von der AB an der AS st.ingbert west abfahren, rechts abbiegen. der landstraße folgen, an der ersten ampel rechts, an der kommenden kreuzung links. am ortseingang rentrisch links in die erste kleine straße, unter der unterführung durch der straße folgen bis zum braschenparkplatz - sie haben ihr ziel erreicht!

bis morgen!


----------



## brillenboogie (27. März 2011)

jo jürgen!

da ausser von dir bisher nur absagen kommen, schlage ich vor die tour zu verschieben. vielleicht passt es ja nächstes we besser!

gruß
tim


----------



## mondraker-biker (27. März 2011)

nun tim, dann hoffen wir beim nächsten mal auf regere beteiligung!

bis dann

jürgen


----------



## derfreaker (27. März 2011)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> jo jürgen!
> 
> da ausser von dir bisher nur absagen kommen, schlage ich vor die tour zu verschieben. vielleicht passt es ja nächstes we besser!
> 
> ...


 daa mir letschd wuch es beike gudd gefall hadd, wär ich näxd wuch am sa oder so ahh dabei.
geen jezt awwa troztdem noch eh bissje bei dem goilen wedda beike im hom wald...


----------



## brillenboogie (27. März 2011)

ei dann nägschdes we! ob sa oder so und zu welcher zeit kann ja bis dahin noch ausgiebig diskutiert werden. letztes wort hat das wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (27. März 2011)

Bin auch wieder im Lande.

Nächstes WE merk Ich mir dann schon mal vor  .
Da hat man wenigstens etwas, worauf man sich freuen kann.
Hab an meinem Bike jetzt Gewichtsoptimierung betrieben :

RS Vivid R2C und die Reverb sind jetzt drann .
Beim RP23 hats die Dämpfung zerbröselt. Mal sehen was Toxoholics sagt .


Also, bis Sa/So

MfG Manu


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. März 2011)

Stahlfeder oder Air?


----------



## LarsWiOh (28. März 2011)

Servus Leute, hab eueren Thread gelesen....schöne Strecken seid ihr da gefahren. Coole Videos!
Mit welchem Gerät fahrt Ihr Eure Touren? Ich befürchte mein Teil iss zu schwer....oder wieviel km fahrt Ihr in der Regel?

Hey Andy....iss Dein neuer Bock immer noch nicht da? Hab im anderen Thread noch nic gesehen!


----------



## HardRock07 (28. März 2011)

Kalter, harter Krupp-Stahl natürlich Andy  wollte Ich mal testen und bin ganz schön angetan.... wenn das Gewicht nich wär....

@Lars: zu schweres Bike gibts glaub Ich nich. Ich glaub Wildchiold (?) fährt auch mit nem DH-ler mit. Außerdem sind die Touren auf maximalen Fahrspass und nich maximale Km-Zahl ausgelegt.


----------



## LarsWiOh (28. März 2011)

Wie würde Austin Powers jetzt sagen.....yeah Baby das iss genau mein Ding 
Na dann schau ich doch mal wann ich zu einer kleinen Session mitkomme......

Schönes Trek haste da.....


----------



## <NoFear> (28. März 2011)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> _... fährt auch mit nem DH-ler mit..._



ist eher ein Freerider 



HardRock07 schrieb:


> _... Außerdem sind die Touren auf maximalen Fahrspass und nich maximale Km-Zahl ausgelegt._



Schöner hätt ichs auch nicht ausdrücken können! Genauso isses!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (28. März 2011)

@lars: hmmmpf, neee. leider noch nicht. kann sich aber nur noch um jahre handeln... nee, schepass: dürfte in 2 bis max 4 wochen da sein.

@manu: jip, bestimmt ein geiles teil, der dämpfer. bin auch gespannt drauf. meine erste amtshandlung wird sein: Bike da, Hochspeyer Singletrailparcour, Fahrwerk einstellen und Rad kennenlernen  (Falls jemand Bock auf sowas hat, die ham auch Bahnhof (mit anschliessendem Grilling und Drinking bei mir evtl))


----------



## Deleted 11825 (28. März 2011)

So, heute noch nen Feierabendquickie hingelegt.

Pistenverhältnisse: furztrocken und mitunter sehr staubig.

Der seit Jahren bestehende "große" Kicker in der Nähe des Waldstadions ist irgendwie anders geshaped. Hat den wer steiler gemacht?


----------



## <NoFear> (29. März 2011)

...rate mal 

da bekommt man jetzt richtig airtime!
könnt man noch ne schippe drauf legen!?!


----------



## <NoFear> (29. März 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> @lars: hmmmpf, neee. leider noch nicht. kann sich aber nur noch um jahre handeln... nee, schepass: dürfte in 2 bis max 4 wochen da sein.
> 
> @manu: jip, bestimmt ein geiles teil, der dämpfer. bin auch gespannt drauf. meine erste amtshandlung wird sein: Bike da, Hochspeyer Singletrailparcour, Fahrwerk einstellen und Rad kennenlernen  (Falls jemand Bock auf sowas hat, die ham auch Bahnhof (mit anschliessendem Grilling und Drinking bei mir evtl))



hört sich interessant an! mal sehen vllt. komme ich drauf zurück!


----------



## HardRock07 (29. März 2011)

Immer diese Freibiergesichter 

Also wenn Andy seinen Grill zur Verfügung stellt, könnte man ja nen geselligen Abend machen. Kann ja dann jeder etwas mitbringen (mit  kurzer Absprache vorher). Freilich nur, wenn der Hausherr denn Genehmigung von der Cheffin bekommt


----------



## Ransom Andy (29. März 2011)

pööh, genehmigung.. ich sag dann einfach:"weib! mach fressen. biker kommen!"

dann krieg ich eine koppnuss, den spruch "wie redest du mit mir, du arsch" an den kopp geworfen und die gelegenheit meine anfrage in einem anderen ton zu wiederholen. dann is das kein thema


----------



## Peter Lang (29. März 2011)

hoffentlich ließt deine Frau hier nicht mit


----------



## Ransom Andy (29. März 2011)

och....


----------



## mondraker-biker (29. März 2011)

jetzt mal ernsthaft, hier wird ein termin in ottweiler gesucht. das geht doch, oder?

heute ist erst dienstag, also zeit zum termincheck bleibt noch...


----------



## derfreaker (30. März 2011)

mondraker-biker schrieb:


> jetzt mal ernsthaft, hier wird ein termin in ottweiler gesucht. das geht doch, oder?
> 
> heute ist erst dienstag, also zeit zum termincheck bleibt noch...


? wieso ottweiler, ich denk in rentrisch am we? oder hab ich da was überlesen? wird jetzt geschaufelt oder gebikt? generell sa. ab 14 uhr wär gut bei mir und bis zu 23°  temperatur les ich gerade. wettermässig wär das mal geklärt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (30. März 2011)

Dieses Wochenende finden Events ohne mich statt.


----------



## <NoFear> (30. März 2011)

bist du weg / unterwegs  bzw. private Verpflichtungen?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (30. März 2011)

^^letzteres. Dafür war ich aber am Sa, Mo und Di biken.


----------



## brillenboogie (30. März 2011)

moin!

falls sich für die geschichte in otw der termin auf samstag festlegt und einige von euch daran interessiert sind, können wir die tour hier auch auf den sonntag legen. ist mir eigentlich einerlei.
mir ist otw definitiv zu weit weg, um mich da aktiv an bau und gestaltung der strecke zu beteiligen. als "streckenkontrolleur", der 1, 2 mal im jahr die runde abfährt bin ich natürlich dabei...


----------



## Ransom Andy (30. März 2011)

Moi aussi. Quasi


----------



## <NoFear> (30. März 2011)

czuk schrieb:


> ^^letzteres. Dafür war ich aber am Sa, Mo und Di biken.



mo und di ohne ein tönchen zu sagen...


----------



## Deleted 11825 (30. März 2011)

^^waren beides sehr spontante Feierabendtouren, Abfahrt nach 18 Uhr, Ankunft mit dem Sonnenuntergang gegen 20 Uhr. Hatte auch "Glück" früher von der Arbeit weg zu kommen als sonst, sonst hätte das nicht hingehauen. Sollte sich nochmal so eine Konstellation ergeben benachrichtige ich dich gerne kurzfristig.


----------



## brillenboogie (31. März 2011)

kleiner teaser fürs we. die welt steht kopf! [ame="http://vimeo.com/21741749"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]

werde sa auf jeden fall fahren, bei der vorhersage. so aber auch...


----------



## derfreaker (31. März 2011)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> werde sa auf jeden fall fahren, bei der vorhersage. so aber auch...


bin dabei. sag mal eine(r) was, wo wann und wie am we? vorschlag: sa ab 14 uhr bei brillenboogie die "ausgefallene" tour vom letzten we in rentrisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (31. März 2011)

man könnte den start/zielbereich auch auf den scheidter berg verlegen, dann könnte ich ein paar (alkoholfreie!) weizen für nachher im kühlschrank deponieren.
ergo: schlage vor samstag 14.00 hexenhaus scheidter berg. adresse bzw. wegbeschreibung bekommen angemeldete mitfahrer o) per pn.
in jedem fall halte ich ein sensationelles trailsortiment bereit!


----------



## Ransom Andy (31. März 2011)

Oooohmann, und ich hab dieses WE keine Zeit...


----------



## HardRock07 (31. März 2011)

Ha, Ich aber. (schade Andy  )
Tim, schick mal die Koordinaten, von wo aus der Angriff dann geflogen wird  .

 oder ich komm bei Dir vorbei  .

MfG Manu


----------



## Ransom Andy (31. März 2011)

jo, de vadda von der freundin hat am we gebtag. kriegma viel besuch un so scherze... pfatammt! und das bei der wettervorhersage.......


----------



## wildchild (31. März 2011)

da muss ich auch leider absagen :-(
Nja, man kann halt nicht gleichzeitig rad fahren und supermoto 
lg Fabs


----------



## brillenboogie (1. April 2011)

@andy: schade...
@fabian: supermoto stinkt
@all: werden uns nach der tour auf jeden fall noch was auf den grill packen. wenn ihr auch bock habt, bringt euch euren gelüsten entsprechendes grillgut mit. salat und brot gibts von mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (1. April 2011)

Word 

Müssen wir im Wald noch n Wildschwein erlegen. Hab da Erfahrung mit Wildbegegnungen ....

Freu mich drauf, see ya !


----------



## Deleted 11825 (1. April 2011)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> @andy: schade...
> @fabian: supermoto stinkt
> @all: werden uns nach der tour auf jeden fall noch was auf den grill packen. wenn ihr auch bock habt, bringt euch euren gelüsten entsprechendes grillgut mit. salat und brot gibts von mir...



Mit Grill/Schwenker kannst mich dingfest machen. Schade das ich keine Zeit hab. Hätte da noch ein paar Merguez im Eisfach.


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. April 2011)

God bless merguez!!!!!!!!


----------



## mondraker-biker (1. April 2011)

da ich der grosse zusammenfasser bin, sag ich mal, wem's passt, morgen um 14.oo uhr in scheidter berg und sonntag um ? in ottweiler! ich hoffe auf grösstmögliche teilnahme... fun for fun

rückmeldung erbeten!!!


----------



## <NoFear> (2. April 2011)

tach ! 
vor 10min erst mit der Arbeit fertig geworden... bin zwar nicht mit am start, wünsche euch dennoch viel Spaß auf der Tour!


----------



## HardRock07 (2. April 2011)

Schwenker, oder Schlenker, lautete die Frage  .

Einfach ein klasse Tag, Danke an Tim und Katrin für das kühle Blonde danach. War ne klasse Runde mit einem Sehr gutem Ausklang !

Nächstes mal dann also in Kirkel (dann aber wohl ohne Schwenker, ein Problem also weniger  )

MfG Manu


----------



## Bikedude001 (3. April 2011)

De Kicker iss neu geshaped... jetzt hebt ma gudd ab !


----------



## HardRock07 (3. April 2011)

Das Bild löst so einen *WillFahren* Effekt aus.  

Ist demnächst dann wohl mal Pflicht.


----------



## mondraker-biker (3. April 2011)

nun manu, das nächste mal, wenn de kommst, führt kein weg dran vorbei

ansonsten, pasc., ein wirklich schönes foto

jetzt zum schlenkern...

ich ess ja lieber ne schlenkerwurst alsn schwenkbraten, arber, so 2 oder 3 "schlenker" werden wir "in future" immer einbauen

der letzte samstag war für mich 

grüsse an die teilnehmer!

aber auch heute in kirkel war es so richtich gudd, gelle maddin/betti

neue abenteuer folgen

greetz


----------



## derfreaker (4. April 2011)

auch von mir ein super plus(kein e10) für die schwenker oder schlenker tour am sa. danke an tim und katrin für die verköstigung. hab doch nen blauen fleck vom letzten kicker davongetragen, oh schreck am o-schenkel.
hi dude: dann kann man`s (frau`s) ja fliegen lassen und abheben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (4. April 2011)

freut mich, wenns euch gefallen hat! war ein schöner tag mit netten gästen!
@dude: wow, starkes bild! ich hatte (im gegensatz zu manu) sofort den ohrwurm "soll ichs wirklich machen, oder lass ichs lieber sein: die antwort ist jein" im kopf...
@jürgen: soso, schön mim maddin in kirkel gefahren und beide nicht bescheid gegeben.
naja, so sind wir alle überlieferten stiefel varianten gefahren und hatten dann wenigstens genug hm auf dem tacho, um die abendliche fressorgie beim mexikaner  rechtfertigen zu können.

bis nägschdes mol!


----------



## mondraker-biker (4. April 2011)

@tim: nägdschdes mol wersche halt gefroot...

dann bin ich doch mal auf das filmchen gespannt!!!


----------



## <NoFear> (5. April 2011)

A pros pros FILMCHEN:

seit kurzer Zeit im Handel erhältlich:
*GoPro HD LCD BacPac - aufsteckbares LCD-Display - Bildschirm*


Zu BEACHTEN gibt es folgendes:
Dieser Aufsteckbildschirm ist *nicht* für die GoPro960 konzipiert. *Warum nur... ?* werdet ihr euch sicher fragen.  Nun,fragt mich net...sondern lest selbst:

--> *http://www.funsport.de/artikel_id_6...--aufsteckbares-LCD-Display---Bildschirm.html*

Das GoPro LCD BacPac ist vermutlich das meist erwartete GoPro Zubehör der Welt. Dieses Display macht es möglich die Cam für wesentlich mehr als bisher zu verwenden. Jetzt kann die Cam in den Buddelkasten des Juniors oder als begleiter bei diversen Touren herhalten. Die Standard Cam mit HD Video oder Foto braucht man nicht mehr. Denn mit der GoPro geht alles das und das auch noch sicher und nahezu unzerstörbar. Also jeder der Outdoor unterwegs ist sollte eine GoPro mit Display einstecken haben um in wirklich jeder Situation den besten Moment festhalten zu können.

*The LCD BacPac is a detachable LCD screen for your 1080p HD HERO camera. As a removable accessory, the LCD BacPac keeps your camera as small and light as possible, yet provides the convenience of an LCD screen when attached.*

--> *http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-HD-LCD-Bacpac-Aufsteckbildschirm::25285.html*

GoPro - Hero HD LCD Bacpac Aufsteckbildschirm

Aufsteckbarer LCD exklusiv für die GoPro HD Hero Kamera der eine Liveansicht der Bilder ermöglicht.

Egal ob bei der Aufnahme oder zum direkten Anschauen des Videos - mit dem LCD Bacpac ist beides möglich. Dieses exklusive HD Hero Zubehör wird einfach auf die HD Hero Kamera aufgesteckt. Durch den beiligenden, spezifisch geformten Gehäusedeckel wird auch mit dem LCD BacPac die Wasserdichtigkeit sichergestellt.

Features:

    * spezieller beiligender Gehäusedeckel gewährleistet weiterhin Wasserdichte
    * Live beim Filmen anzeigen was gefilmt wird
    * Videos anschauen, die bereits gefilmt worden sind
    * wird von hinten einfach an die HD Hero Kamera angesteckt
    * *nur kompatibel mit HD Hero Kamera (nicht SD oder Hero 960)
*



Gruß N04


----------



## HardRock07 (5. April 2011)

So, hier mal was zusammengebautes vom Samstag.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12753/h

MfG Manu


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. April 2011)

schön gesehn und gleich geliked  (klingt ja wie bei facebook)

hab auch mal noch nen kurzfilm drinne. guggsdu


----------



## brillenboogie (5. April 2011)

na, da haste aber aus dem dürftigen material noch alles rausgeholt, sehr unterhaltsam! i like it, too


----------



## mondraker-biker (5. April 2011)

i like it three...haha...

das nächste mal kommt dann noch die seilkamera

saludos


----------



## brillenboogie (7. April 2011)

hab die tage noch bißchen rumprobiert. in hd ansehen!


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. April 2011)

oohmann, wenn ich dann schüler bin hab ich hoffentlich auch soviel zeit wie du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (7. April 2011)

augen auf bei der berufswahl. hab grad wieder feierabend gemacht und geh jetzt wieder das gute wetter nutzen...


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. April 2011)

tzmaul  dafür sitz ich grad im büro.................


----------



## derfreaker (7. April 2011)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> augen auf bei der berufswahl. hab grad wieder feierabend gemacht und geh jetzt wieder das gute wetter nutzen...


mein lieber schollie!!! hast ja recht. vlt. sehen wir uns am sa-nachmittag?!


----------



## brillenboogie (8. April 2011)

samstag hab ich leider keine zeit. aber sonntag wollt ich auf jeden fall was starten...


----------



## mondraker-biker (8. April 2011)

jaaa, mir geht's genauso. am sonntag nach der "vettel-show" könnte doch was gehen...
so ab 13.oo uhr! macht mal vorschläge.

das wetter ist der indikator....


----------



## HardRock07 (8. April 2011)

Girgel !!!!!! oder auf Berliner schnauze übertragen : Jirjel 
Will mal das neue Teilchen vom Dude austesten.

Ansonsten: Marathonschwenken

Tante Edith: Mhh , am Morgen macht der Europa-Park auf. Ich überleg ja gerade, ob Ich am Sonntag dort hin fahre  Endlich wieder Coaster und Bike Saison !!!!!

MfG Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (10. April 2011)

Servus mondraker-biker!

Hab den Lauf in KL gut hin bekommen. Heute früh hat alles gestimmt! Beine waren gut!

Und du warst heute auf Tour? Den neuen Stuff ausprobieren  ?


----------



## mondraker-biker (10. April 2011)

n'abend, no4

gestern die royal freizeitmässig ausgeführt und heute auf hometrail die schwarzweissen 

beste bedingungen im wald und ein bisschen sommerfeeling

freut mich, dass der lauf gut gelaufen ist

dann schaun mer mal, was nächstes we bringt...


----------



## <NoFear> (10. April 2011)

Nächstes WE ist gebongt! Da geht was, hab ja dann "Urlaub"... 

Joo... das Läufchen war echt allererste Sahne! Quer durch den Pfälzer Wald. So ab Kilometer 17 hat dann das Hüftgelenk etwas "gezwickt". Ist aber normal, da ich Läufe auf Asphalt nicht gewohnt bin. 
Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Ergebnis auch sehr zufrieden. 

Also dann würd ich sagen, dass wir auf jeden Fall das WE im Auge halten!


----------



## Deleted 11825 (11. April 2011)

...WE klingt gut.


----------



## brillenboogie (11. April 2011)

moin!

für samstag könntet ihr euch auch folgendes mal überlegen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=514846

gemütlich für paar silbertaler mit dem zug hin und zurück, kein streß und weltklasse trails!
kann ich nur empfehlen...

gruß tim


----------



## HardRock07 (11. April 2011)

Dem schließ ich mich mal Gnadenlos an.
für Enduristen und Freerider ein absolutes Muss.

5 mal werden wir noch wach, heissa dann iss SAAAMMSSDAACH!!


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. April 2011)

Hallo ihr Freireiter .
Es gibt wieder 2 Termine für Fahrtechniktrainings in Homburg....
Einsteiger am 30.04.2011
Fortgeschrittene am 14.05.2011

Mehr infos unter http://www.active-bikes.de/sitedata/techniktraining/index.php


----------



## <NoFear> (16. April 2011)

*neue ALTE Fashionmarke: US40 by GONSO  Celebrate your passion on bike...*

"Aus dem besonders in den 90er Jahren bekannten Streetwear -Trendlabel US40 wurde das neue Bikewear Label US40 by GONSO entwickelt. Das Label verbindet funktionelle Bikewear mit modischen Design-Highlights und klassischen Streetwear-Elementen und will so bei einer jüngere Zielgruppe punkten." weiter hier: http://www.gonso.de/prod_us40/index.php


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. April 2011)

Garnet mal so unhübsch, die Sachen


----------



## <NoFear> (17. April 2011)

Moin moin, heute gibt es einen kleinen Sonntagvormittag-Ausritt.

Treffpunkt ist 11.00 Uhr am Stadion/Jahnplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (18. April 2011)

Moin,

für Freitag ist ein Ausritt in den Nordvogesen zur Einleitung der Osterferien geplant. Falls sich noch jemand anhängen mag. Umfang ca. 1100 Hm mit 30km. Anfahrt ab Limbach ne knappe Stunde. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## derfreaker (20. April 2011)

hallo fans, ist wer bereit für ostereiertour im homwald am we? alles ausser sonntag ist gut bei mir.


----------



## <NoFear> (20. April 2011)

Moin moin Freaker!
Samstag könnte hinhauen. Sonntag hätt ich auch bis 13.00 Uhr Zeit.

Also Zeit ist nicht das Problem: Es sind eher die Bikes, die noch auf sich warten lassen...
Aus diesem Grund bin ich fahrtechnisch z.Zt. etwas eingeschränkt


----------



## zwente (20. April 2011)

Mahlzeit,
je nach demm wann ihr am We starten würd ich mich gern mal dranhängen!
Trails kann man ja im Saarländle nie genu kennen!


----------



## <NoFear> (20. April 2011)

neues kettenöl:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...5c/s/Kettenwixe-Duraglide-Kettenoel-50ml.html

was ein name...wer sitzt denn da in der marketingabteilung???


----------



## IcaroZero (20. April 2011)

Tja, Sex sells.
Und wenn damit mal was deneben geht, kriegt man's mit






schnell wieder weg.


----------



## derfreaker (20. April 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Moin moin Freaker!
> Samstag könnte hinhauen. Sonntag hätt ich auch bis 13.00 Uhr Zeit.
> 
> Also Zeit ist nicht das Problem: Es sind eher die Bikes, dei noch auf sich warten lassen...
> Aus diesem Grund bin ich fahrtechnisch z.Zt. etwas eingeschränkt


das mit der einschränkung macht gar nichts... votec immer noch nicht da? sa. ab 14 uhr treffpunkt rabenhorst oder gleich die fischerhütte(zum anschliessenden umtrunk). vtl. fahren ja ja noch ein paar mit mit? gruss aus jburg


----------



## mondraker-biker (22. April 2011)

jou, für mich wäre morgen 14.00 uhr i. o.!   -   welche fischerhütte???

grüsse aus sanddorf


----------



## derfreaker (22. April 2011)

mondraker-biker schrieb:


> jou, für mich wäre morgen 14.00 uhr i. o.!   -   welche fischerhütte???
> 
> grüsse aus sanddorf


 dachte an die fischerhütte zwischen rabenhorst und kirrberg, aber in anbetracht der tatsachen der vielen, vielen, vielen fischerhütten schlag ich jetzt direkt vorm restaurant rabenhorst vor. kann man(n/frau) auch fast davor mitm auto parken. sind bis jetzt schon mal zu dritt. gruss aus j-burg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildchild (22. April 2011)

Sry Leute, ich gehe morgen nochmal bauen...
Könnt ja mal auf nen Sprung vorbeikommen 
lg, Fabs


----------



## brillenboogie (22. April 2011)

bei mir wirds morgen leider nur ne hausrunde. müßen auf den feiertag nen pferdeunterstand sanieren...
aber schon mal vormerken: nächstes we lac blanc! ein tag park, ein tag tour!

boogie on!


----------



## Ransom Andy (23. April 2011)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaas????? lac blanc???

wie würde Homer Simpson jetzt sagen: NEIN!


----------



## brillenboogie (23. April 2011)

meint der homer damit ja!? oder votec immer noch nicht in sicht?


----------



## Ransom Andy (23. April 2011)

votec in sicht. die kommende woche oder die woche drauf. demwegen meine sms an dich.... 

lac blanc werd ich nicht mit können (könnt ich selbst dann nicht, wenn mein rad da wäre, weil ich am kommenden wochenende was feiere) aber ab der darauffolgenden woche sollte eigentlich fast so ziemlich jedes wochenende in irgendeiner form was gehen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (23. April 2011)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> bei mir wirds morgen leider nur ne hausrunde. müßen auf den feiertag nen pferdeunterstand sanieren...
> aber schon mal vormerken: nächstes we lac blanc! ein tag park, ein tag tour!
> 
> boogie on!



Glaube de Lac öffnet erst eine Woche später.... am 07.05.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (24. April 2011)

da hat der dude recht...

http://www.lacblanc-bikepark.com/bike-park/horaires-et-tarifs.htm


----------



## derfreaker (24. April 2011)

zwente schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> je nach demm wann ihr am We starten würd ich mich gern mal dranhängen!


war wohl nix mit dranhängen. haben bis 14.15 uhr gewartet und sind dann mal ohne dich los...


----------



## brillenboogie (24. April 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Glaube de Lac öffnet erst eine Woche später.... am 07.05.



das wäre ein hindernisgrund! muß ich dem schmiddi mal bescheid geben...


----------



## jonas179 (24. April 2011)

heyho leute,
bin aus lautzkirchen und fahre sehr oft blieskastel/kirkel/homburg
wollte mich mal bissel integrieren und freue mich über diese aktion


----------



## <NoFear> (25. April 2011)

neues geiles video der woche... unbedingt mal reinschauen denn es lohnt sich: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13021


----------



## <NoFear> (25. April 2011)

@ freaker: hier ist noch das Video des Jahres 2010
Location: Braunlage Fahrer: Frank Schneider
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10065


----------



## <NoFear> (25. April 2011)

NEUES zur 2 Meter-Regel:    

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7695


----------



## HardRock07 (25. April 2011)

Braunlage, mensch, da könnt Ich ja mal nen Zwischenstop einlegen


----------



## zwente (26. April 2011)

derfreaker schrieb:


> war wohl nix mit dranhängen. haben bis 14.15 uhr gewartet und sind dann mal ohne dich los...


 
Ach mist - dachte nicht das ihr extra wartet, hätte mich vorher nochmal gemeldet und explizit zugesagt!

Mich hats am Freitag aum Hoxberg zerlegt und ich war Sonntg mit Bike reparieren beschäftigt - hab dann garnicht mehr dran gedacht! Sry!


Hoffe es is jetzt keider Bhöse auf mich  Sry nochma!


----------



## derfreaker (26. April 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> @ freaker: hier ist noch das Video des Jahres 2010 Location: Braunlage Fahrer: Frank Schneider


hi NoFear, merci:wiese ist ja noch fahrbar, aber felsen und steine bei dem sauwetter sind schon krass. wie bikt denn frank Schneider erst bei trockenem wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (28. April 2011)

moin leutz, ich wollte mal fragen, was am we so abgehen könnte
vom wetter her dürfte es keine probleme geben

für die, die's interessiert hier ein test vom durham:

http://www.mondraker.com/11/imagenes/press/files/Durham_test_1_path.pdf

gestern bin ich sogar im regen rumgesurft

bis dann j


----------



## <NoFear> (28. April 2011)

Moin moin...
hab den Test gelesen. Das 2011er Durham hat eine ISCG-Aufnahme! Das bedeutet, dass man eine Hammerschmidt montieren kann!!!

Wegen Biken am WE:
Hatte heute Morgen ein Telefonat wegen meinem Bergamont: Der Rahmen ist heute früh geliefert worden. Sie wollen das Teil noch zusammen bauen. Sie probieren das Bike bis Samstag fertig zu kriegen!
Nun ist ein weiteres Problem aufgetaucht: Brauch ne neue Sattelstütze: das alte Maß war 30,4mm der 2010er Enduro Rahmen hat aber ein Sitzrohr mit 30,9mm. Es ist zum fortlaufen...

Laut RansomAndy müssten die V.FR's die Woche raus gehen. Denke aber nicht, dass ich das Teil bis Samstag im Stall stehen hab!

Nun die Quintessence: Plane mal mit dem CUBE zu fahren...


----------



## derfreaker (28. April 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Nun die Quintessence: Plane mal mit dem CUBE zu fahren...


na dann, kennen wir doch schon...


----------



## da rookie (28. April 2011)

jupp...den zwente hat´s zerlegt...kann ich nur bestätigen ) 
einfach immer zu schnell )


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. April 2011)

Hey No4, ich hab heut mal den G.I.-Trail gerockt. Mei, is des schee...


----------



## <NoFear> (30. April 2011)

Biken *HEUTE* *Sa 30.04.2010:
*
Treffpunkt: *Sch*(ei)*ießhaus* *HOMBURG*

Uhrzeit: 14:00 Uhr

angepeilte Location: noch nicht 100% klar... 
--> angedacht war Elendsklamm Richtung LAN
--> Plan B: Local Trails (Habs Bergamont wieder!)


----------



## mondraker-biker (30. April 2011)

weiss jemand, wer alles kommt?


----------



## <NoFear> (30. April 2011)

-

Wie oben schon mal erwähnt, hat es mein *Bergamont Enduro* Anfang/Mitte April zerlegt. Rahmenbruch Kettenstrebe links (bremsseitig). R.I.P.!





















Nach der reibungslosen Garantieabwicklung bei *PULS-SPORT* konnte ich heute mein neues ENDURO 9.0 in Blieskastel abholen!
FETTES Sahneteil! Beeindruckend neues Design. Verbesserte Verarbeitung, besserer Lack... einfach SUPER!  

Special THX to PULS-SPORT Blieskastel... vor allem an *ALEX * großen Dank für den perfekten Service!!!

Heute gehts raus!!!


----------



## <NoFear> (30. April 2011)

Servus!

Hoffe ihr seid gut nach Hause gekommen 

Hier hab ich den Link vom Park: http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/

@freaker: So... ahja hab noch zwei Videos gefunden. Schick mir eine Mailadresse an die ich die Vids schicken kann.

hier noch ein interessantes vid ausm ibc archiv:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9962/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (1. Mai 2011)

Enduro Ride 2011 :  http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13312


----------



## HardRock07 (1. Mai 2011)

Yeah, habs grade schon gesehn.  Hammer Trail.


----------



## mondraker-biker (1. Mai 2011)

@no4 & freaker: jou, ich bin mal schon gut heimgekommen und auch der abschluss am see hat gepasst

und das foxy holt mein schwager gleich ab

hab mir mal vids angeschaut, sehr schön

dann werd ich mal nachm zenith ausschau halten


----------



## derfreaker (1. Mai 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Hoffe ihr seid gut nach Hause gekommen


irgendwann, unfallfrei schon, orientierungsmässig hab ich mich dann zwischen bruchhof und jgb doch noch verfahren, hab nen schönen umweg gemachtich war danach irgendwie platt...


----------



## Bikedude001 (5. Mai 2011)

.... and die, die wir gestern in Kirkel getroffen haben:
Gute Arbeit an der Zufahrt zum Schmetterling !


----------



## brillenboogie (5. Mai 2011)

danke! wir haben uns auch mühe gegeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Mai 2011)

Geht was am We?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (5. Mai 2011)

Also ich wäre am Sonntag für jeden Spaß zu haben.


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Mai 2011)

No4, nicht mitlesen.....

Am Samstag bekomm ich mein Votec. Sonntag will ich testen, testen, testen


----------



## wildchild (5. Mai 2011)

Bin dabei, ich bring noch Besuch von der Crossstrecke mit (fährt ein Demo und ist nur noch diese und die nächste Woche in Zweibrücken).
Ich würde dann auch mit dem Votec kommen und plädiere daher auf eine freeride/downhillorientierte Tour.
lg
Fabs


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> No4, nicht mitlesen.....
> 
> Am Samstag bekomm ich mein Votec. Sonntag will ich testen, testen, testen



... wie mitlesen?

muss schauen wegen sonntag, hab da noch ein bißchen was aufzuarbeiten 

wann hast du die bestätigung von votec bekommen??


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Mai 2011)

Vorhin, telefonisch...


----------



## Bikedude001 (5. Mai 2011)

Morgen kommt vielleicht mein neuer DH Rahmen. Würde dann gerne am Sonntag entweder in Homburg oder Nwb ein bischen testen...


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Vorhin, telefonisch...



schick mal die wundernummer...

man die warterei geht mir auf den s... !

Aber was heul ich rum... mit meinem NEUEN (alten ) ENDURO hab ich zur Zeit auch viel Spaß. Fahrwerk neu eingestellt und abgestimmt 
Einfach herrlich flowig mit dem Teil zu fahren!

@mondraker: Sa-Abend geht klar?


----------



## brillenboogie (6. Mai 2011)

sonntag ist gut! homburg, nwb - mir ist alles recht!


----------



## derfreaker (6. Mai 2011)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> sonntag ist gut! homburg, nwb - mir ist alles recht!


wenn ich nur wüsst, was "nwb" ist, tät ich am we mitbiken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (6. Mai 2011)

O.K. wie wärs, wenn wir uns am Sonntag um 14-15 Uhr an der Strecke in Homburg treffen..... dann erklär ich dir auch was Nwb bedeutet .
Der Rahmen kam übrigens heute an ... iss auch schon fertig .


----------



## Ransom Andy (6. Mai 2011)

wussaaaaaa, das is ja mal n scharfes fahrzeug!!!!!


----------



## wildchild (6. Mai 2011)

sabber..... Will auch haben
find das neue Design viiiel besser


----------



## brillenboogie (7. Mai 2011)

@dude: schickes gerät...ich glaub ich brauch demnächst auch mal sowas!

@all: wie wärs wenn wir uns so um 1 rum z.b. in sanddorf treffen, erst bißchen rumtouren und dann zum dude an die strecke!?


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Mai 2011)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> @dude: schickes gerät...ich glaub ich brauch demnächst auch mal sowas!
> 
> @all: wie wärs wenn wir uns so um 1 rum z.b. in sanddorf treffen, erst bißchen rumtouren und dann zum dude an die strecke!?



aight. Das "bisje rumtouren" war das magische wort


----------



## Deleted 11825 (7. Mai 2011)

Die "Freck" macht bei mir momentan sämtliche WE Planungen ungewiss.


----------



## huftidufti (7. Mai 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> O.K. wie wärs, wenn wir uns am Sonntag um 14-15 Uhr an der Strecke in Homburg treffen..... dann erklär ich dir auch was Nwb bedeutet .
> Der Rahmen kam übrigens heute an ... iss auch schon fertig .



wenn du früher oder vielleicht sogar schon vormittags könntest wär ich auch dabei.


----------



## derfreaker (7. Mai 2011)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> @all: wie wärs wenn wir uns so um 1 rum z.b. in sanddorf treffen, erst bißchen rumtouren und dann zum dude an die strecke!?


an alle: nachdem ich jetzt weiss, was nwb ist, schlag ich jetzt mal: 13 uhr an der fischerhütte in kirkel vor, dann können wir auch nwb machen. letztes we in hom, jetzt andere seite pädcher rocken... auf jeden fall sehen wir uns morgen mittag z.b.


----------



## brillenboogie (8. Mai 2011)

morje ihr schloofmüdze!

was is jetzt sache? 13 uhr fischerhütte??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildchild (8. Mai 2011)

jup, bin schon um 12 da... Hab ne Mitfahrgelegenheit


----------



## mondraker-biker (8. Mai 2011)

hi ihr, 

hab bis jetzt gewartet mit zu- oder absage für heute. bei mir gehts leider nicht. zum mutterbesuch kommt jetzt noch stress mit unserem alten kater, sodass es mir so früh nicht möglich ist, dabei zu sein...

grüsse j


----------



## mondraker-biker (8. Mai 2011)

@all, die heute mitfahren: info vom feaker - treffpunkt 13.00 uhr fischerhütte in kirkel


----------



## <NoFear> (10. Mai 2011)

+++NEWS+++NEWS+++NEWS+++NEWS+++NEWS+++NEWS+++NEWS+++








is back !!!

www.pinkbike.com/news/Race-Face-The-Canadian-Heritage-Continues.html
www.bikerumor.com/2011/05/09/raceface-reopens-under-long-time-employee-chris-tutton
www.raceface.com


+++NEWS+++NEWS+++NEWS+++NEWS+++NEWS+++NEWS+++NEWS+++


----------



## <NoFear> (12. Mai 2011)

Die "PFEILFRAKTION" war mal wieder im Homburger Wald unterwegs!

Dieses Jahr nicht ganz so schlimm, verglichen mit 2010 - aber dennoch sehr nervig   Überall strahlen einem NEONgelbe Pfeile entgegen 

Eine Verbesserung verglichen zum letzten Jahr gibt es: Die Anzahl der gesprühten Pfeile hat etwas abgenommen und ... sie wurden teilweise auf "rumliegendes" Totholz gesprüht, welches eh am Wegesrand liegt!


----------



## Bikedude001 (12. Mai 2011)

Ist mit auch aufgefallen. Etwas dezenter, aber auf Steine hammse auch wieder gesprüht.
Am Wochenede steht Lac Blanc auffm Plan.
Hoffe, dass es nicht zu viel regenet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (12. Mai 2011)

viel spass dort, dude


----------



## <NoFear> (12. Mai 2011)

@dude: wie fährt sich eigentlich dein neues BIKE ? Oder wirst du das erst in LAC BLANC feststellen?


----------



## Bikedude001 (12. Mai 2011)

Hab schon auf unserer Hausstrecke ne kleine Proberunde gedreht....
danach musste mir meine Frau mit nem Meißel das Grinsen aus dem Gesicht hämmern .
Hinterbau ist superfluffig und die Geometrie mach schnell Fahren supersicher und einfach.
Bisher hab ich noch kein so geiles Bergabfahrrad gefahren.


----------



## wildchild (13. Mai 2011)

Dieses Wochenende ist eher schlecht... Muss noch für ein paar Arbeiten lernen 
Wann willste denn voraussichtlich nochmal nach Lac Blanc?
lg, Fabs


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich in Todtnau keinen Start bekomme, vielleicht schon nächstes WE.
stehe immernoch auf der Warteliste...


----------



## <NoFear> (15. Mai 2011)

Treffpunkt für das heutige SONNTAGBIKEN Stadion / Jahnplatz
Zeit: 12:15  Uhr


----------



## Ransom Andy (15. Mai 2011)

bin grad in hochspeyer angekommen :/


----------



## <NoFear> (15. Mai 2011)

und wie wars in hochspeyer? travelled by train?


----------



## <NoFear> (15. Mai 2011)

musste heute leider erneut feststellen, dass sich "jemand" am rabenhorst-kicker "zu schaffen" gemacht hat. das teil steht dort schon seit jahren!
wenn das aber so weiter geht fällt das teil in naher zukunft auseinander. denn immer material runternehmen, mühevoll zusammengesuchte äste entfernen etc. weil der kicker _einem_ "zu hoch"  ist, wirken sich auf dauer destabilisierend aus!!


----------



## wildchild (15. Mai 2011)

Meinst du den einzelnen "großen" Kicker der direkt nach dem Sprung auf den Weg zurückführt? Den bin ich vor 3 Tagen gefahren: War noch alles wunderbar 
lg, Fabs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (18. Mai 2011)

DAKINE TRAILFOX

http://www.trailfox.ch/news/









das sind richtig geile aussichten


----------



## Deleted 11825 (18. Mai 2011)

...das ist aber nicht in Homburg.


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. Mai 2011)

das bild schon


----------



## Deleted 11825 (18. Mai 2011)

Is klar.


----------



## <NoFear> (18. Mai 2011)

servus ihr zwei...

klar ist das dort, ein bisschen die säge geschwungen und schon hast du einen astreinen northshore 


für das bild einfach auf folgenden link klicken: http://www.trailfox.ch/news/


----------



## Deleted 11825 (18. Mai 2011)

So, heute wieder eine prima Feierabendtour gemacht. Pisten sind furztrocken, Grip lässt zu wünschen übrig, etwas Regen wäre nicht schlecht.

Auf der letzten Runde konnte ich dann noch nem MTB-Kollegen in Not helfen. To make a long story short; aus 'nem "haste zufällig ne Luftpumpe dabei" wurde dann ein kleiner Schlauchtausch. Man ist ja immer für alles gerüstet. 
Anschließend noch ein wenig über seine Rock Shox Reverb gefachsimpelt und ihm noch den Double gezeigt.

Ich denke wir haben bei der nächsten Tour ein paar neue Mitfahrer dabei, er kannte auch dem mondraker-biker sein Sohnemann.


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. Mai 2011)

geht was am we? vorrangig samstag? sonntag bin ich anderweitig verpflichtet.


----------



## mondraker-biker (18. Mai 2011)

@czuk: wer warn dass denn???


----------



## Deleted 11825 (18. Mai 2011)

Siehe PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (18. Mai 2011)

jou, my son is thinking about! im mom isser noch unwissend...


----------



## Deleted 11825 (18. Mai 2011)

Er wollte sich hier aber noch melden, sobald er seinen Login wieder gefunden hat, sagte er.


----------



## derfreaker (19. Mai 2011)

hi fans, sonntag ne biketour in ri lan starten. es steht ja immer noch der g.i.-trail aus. so um 11 uhr ab schiesshaus? wer ist dabei?  sa bei mir schlecht. muss arbeiten und am haus was schaffen


----------



## brillenboogie (19. Mai 2011)

ich hätt ja bock, glaub aber nicht, daß ich bis zum we wieder einsatzbereit bin...solltet ihr in nwb fahren, nehmt euch in acht vor den bäumen nach der anlieger-kicker kombination. die sind hart!

boogie on


----------



## <NoFear> (20. Mai 2011)

Dieses WE ist bei mir leider knüppelvoll!
Wird wohl bei mir am WE nur für ein _Hausründchen_ reichen, deshalb werd ich in den heimischen Wäldern bleiben...

Für das letzte MAI-WE, 27. bis 29. MAI habe ich für alle Interessierten einen Tipp:


RIESEN FEUERWEHRFEST  in meinem Heimatdorf! Also wer Zeit und Lust auf 3 Tage Gaudi hat kommt vorbei und besucht mich


----------



## <NoFear> (22. Mai 2011)

War gestern zwischen meinen _Vorbereitungen fürs Fest _auf einer kurzen Hausrunde. Hier der Trailzustandsbericht für den Homburger Wald - Bereiche Schlossberg, Karlsberg, Bechhofer Wald

Der Boden ist trotz Regen immer noch trocken und wenig griffig. 

Denke das hat sich am heutigen Tage mit dem aufkommenden Regen gebessert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (22. Mai 2011)

Japp, ist wieder alles gut.

War heute nach dem ersten Schauer im Wald. Pistenverhältnisse waren sehr gut. Nach dem Wolkenbruch um 16 Uhr dürfte es auch für die nächsten paar Tage wieder gut sein.


----------



## <NoFear> (22. Mai 2011)

Servus Czuk!
Hab vorhin gesehen, dass du probiert hast mich anzurufen! Wegen Biken?!  Sorry... 

War heute kurz "laufend" im Wald unterwegs. Danach wieder _in den Vorbereitungen_ ...


----------



## Deleted 11825 (22. Mai 2011)

Jo wegen Biken. Schade, das es nicht geklappt hat, nächstes mal wieder.


----------



## mondraker-biker (24. Mai 2011)

@todos los amigos:

für die nächsten drei wochen rocke ich die trails in alicante...

wenn ich zurück bin, melde ich mich!

saludos j


----------



## Bikedude001 (25. Mai 2011)

Viel Spaß ! Hau rein


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Mai 2011)

mondraker-biker schrieb:


> @todos los amigos:
> 
> für die nächsten drei wochen rocke ich die trails in alicante...
> 
> ...




hola mondraker-biker,

te deseamos mucha diversión

qué te vaya bien!


----------



## mondraker-biker (25. Mai 2011)

mmmh, muchas gracias, siempre vamos delante...

los espanoles son como son!!!

hasta entonces


----------



## brillenboogie (27. Mai 2011)

moin!

samstag trailbiken deluxe in den vogesen geplant. wo genau wird heut abend ausgeknobelt. fest steht, daß es gut wird! bei interesse bitte melden...


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Mai 2011)

dabei!!!!


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. Mai 2011)

Fahre morgen nochmal nach Lac Blanc....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildchild (27. Mai 2011)

mhhh... Zu dumm dass ich stark erkältet bin... 
Ich will auf jeden Fall mit euch eine Tour in die Vogesen unternehmen, um noch einen part für unseren Seminarfach-Film zu drehen. Immerhin hab ich jetzt die Helmkamera (von der Schule) und bald habe ich auch noch einen HD-Camcorder (muss noch ein bisl sparen)
Ich wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spass 
lg,
Fabs


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Mai 2011)

wildchild schrieb:


> ... bald habe ich auch noch einen HD-Camcorder (muss noch ein bisl sparen)
> Ich wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spass
> lg,
> Fabs




Alter Schwede, was kostet so'n ding? oder isses einer vom "ich bin doch nicht blöd!"


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> dabei!!!!



... blöd, dass ich keine zeit hab... würde das V.FR gerne einfahren...


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Mai 2011)

die mediamärkte, und wie se alle heissen, sind viel zu teuer.. es geht günstiger. einsteigen kannsde bei etwa 900 eus.


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> die mediamärkte, und wie se alle heissen, sind viel zu teuer.. es geht günstiger. einsteigen kannsde bei etwa 900 eus.



wo? ebay, amazon, div. online-shops?


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Mai 2011)

ebay bedingt. meide ebay wos geht. amazon schob eher. div. onlieshops ja. muss mak meine favoriten durchforsten gehn


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Mai 2011)

so bin dann mal wieder weg... die pflicht ruft!


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Mai 2011)

schüssn, chris. wir denken morgen auf den trails an dich


----------



## wildchild (27. Mai 2011)

Wird wahrscheinlich eine Canon Legria HF G10, also nix mit Media M****.
Ich bin's satt mir jedes Jahr ne neue Kamera zu kaufen, weil ich nie genug rein investieren.
lg
Fabs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nf2 (28. Mai 2011)

czuk schrieb:


> Auf der letzten Runde konnte ich dann noch nem MTB-Kollegen in Not helfen. To make a long story short; aus 'nem "haste zufällig ne Luftpumpe dabei" wurde dann ein kleiner Schlauchtausch. Man ist ja immer für alles gerüstet.
> Anschließend noch ein wenig über seine Rock Shox Reverb gefachsimpelt und ihm noch den Double gezeigt.
> 
> Ich denke wir haben bei der nächsten Tour ein paar neue Mitfahrer dabei, er kannte auch dem mondraker-biker sein Sohnemann.


 

Hi an die bike-gemeinde,

melde mich hier leider etwas verspätet, habe die letzten Tage/Woche mit Grippe flach gelegen. Bin jetzt aber wieder fit und bikegeil fürs WE.

@czuk: Nochmal 1000 Dank für die schnelle Hilfe und die für mich neuen Trailabschnitte. Hast mir echt den Tag gerettet!

@mondraker-biker: Kleines Dorf mit Berg und Turm, früher selbe Straße wie du, nur etwas oberhalb ;-) Em Robbert sei Ältschter


Würde mich gerne mit 1-2 Kollegen mal an eure WE-tour dranhängen. Wir werden eure Pace zwar nicht in jedem Streckenabschnitt gehen können, da wir erst seit nem Jahr im AllMountain-Bereich unterwegs sind, aber es wäre sehr interessant und sicher lehrreich für uns, gerade was Fahrtechnik angeht. Konditions- und technikmäßig reicht die Luft/Geschick derzeit für ne doppelte Schlossbergweg-Tour mit Knochengasse.
By the way: Leider ist der uphill am Mohrenbrunnen durch ne Wanderertreppe zerstört worden.

Wie siehts bei euch am Sonntag aus?

VG
Daniel


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Mai 2011)

nf2 schrieb:


> Hi an die bike-gemeinde,
> 
> melde mich hier leider etwas verspätet, habe die letzten Tage/Woche mit Grippe flach gelegen. Bin jetzt aber wieder fit und bikegeil fürs WE.
> 
> ...




servus

die treppe kannst du sicherlich von oben auch sehr gut anfahren... 

ich denke, dass die kollegen eine tour starten werden. ich selbst muss arbeiten. vllt. ist czuk am start!?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (28. Mai 2011)

^^bzgl. Treppe; das war auch genau mein Gedanke. 

Ich werd vielleicht Morgen 'ne Runde drehen. Wenn dann ginge es gegen 11 Uhr los, kündige das hier aber nochmal an.


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Mai 2011)

Servus CZUK,

hab mich über deinen besuch von heute mittag auf unserem Kreisfeuerwehrfest sehr gefreut.

Tut mir Leid, dass ich nicht mehr Zeit hatte... aber wie schon mal gesagt, das holen wir nach!

Spätestens in LOSHEIM!!!


----------



## Deleted 11825 (28. Mai 2011)

Kein Thema - warst ja auch schwer eingespannt in alles. Hat schon gepasst.

Tolles Fest übrigens, ihr habt ganz schön aufgefahren, respekt.


----------



## zwente (31. Mai 2011)

n'abend!

Wollte mal nachfragen ob das kommende lange Wochenende was geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (31. Mai 2011)

Bei mir evtl. am Sonntag.


----------



## Ransom Andy (31. Mai 2011)

am/ed tour um landstuhl evtl... mal schauen


----------



## wildchild (1. Juni 2011)

Hey,
Hätte vielleicht morgen jemand Zeit, um mir noch ein bisschen beim Fertigstellen der Strecke in Homburg zu helfen?
lg,
Fabs


----------



## Deleted 11825 (3. Juni 2011)

Bin frühstens am Sonntag wieder im Wald, fabs.

A propos, wer wäre denn dabei? 
11:30 am Waldstadion... als Vorschlag.


----------



## derfreaker (3. Juni 2011)

hi czuk, vorschlag gut. wär es bei dir zeitmässig zw. 10 und 10.30 uhr machbar. könnt ich danach noch was mit meiner besseren hälfte machen... und die grosswetterlage ist auch morgens und um die mittagszeit besser(lt. wetterbericht). gruss aus jgb


----------



## Deleted 11825 (3. Juni 2011)

Scheint sich auf 1030 einzupendeln.
Lasst uns das mal so festhalten.


----------



## wildchild (3. Juni 2011)

Muss leider absagen, hab ne Mittelohrentzündung....
Ich werde die nächste Zeit wohl "nur" noch bauen gehen.
Wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spaß dabei
lg,
Fabs


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Juni 2011)

ich denk ich komm auch. sonntag war das. korrekt? bin grad bisje wirr...


----------



## derfreaker (4. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ich denk ich komm auch. sonntag war das. korrekt? bin grad bisje wirr...


he andy, en bisschen wirr macht gar nichts!! an die mitesser, eh mitbiker: treffpunkt so. 10.30 uhr (jahnhütte) am waldstadion.


----------



## zwente (4. Juni 2011)

Ich schaffs wohl  leider morgen nicht.... naja nächstes Wochenende vllt.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (4. Juni 2011)

derfreaker schrieb:


> he andy, en bisschen wirr macht gar nichts!! an die mitesser, eh mitbiker: treffpunkt so. 10.30 uhr (jahnhütte) am waldstadion.



is gecheckt.


----------



## <NoFear> (4. Juni 2011)

jau... bin morgen auch mit am start! schön, schön


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. Juni 2011)

hoffma, dass das wetter mitmacht. befinde mich gerade auf burg hohenecken, und hier schüttet es.


----------



## zwente (4. Juni 2011)

Nabend,
So morgen sollte bei mir doch hinhauen...
jahnhuette am waldstadion in homburg, right?


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Juni 2011)

heidernei, war das ne kloore runde. machte freude. danke fürs guiden, no4...


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Juni 2011)

NoProblem, gerne wieder 

Mir hat die gestrige Tour auch sehr gut gefallen. Freue mich schon auf die Neuauflage. Da seid ihr alle herzlich willkommen 

Wir sollten auch das mit dem Bikemovie im Auge behalten.


----------



## Ransom Andy (6. Juni 2011)

bin dafür. cablecam muss auch endlich mal zum einsatz kommen


----------



## brillenboogie (6. Juni 2011)

hatte auch schon die idee, mal was zu filmen, wenn ich schon nicht fahren darf. sollten wir in den nächsten wochen in angriff nehmen!


----------



## Ransom Andy (6. Juni 2011)

tim, am Do wollen wir wahrscheinlich wieder HOM. kommschd mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (6. Juni 2011)

wie gesagt, nur zum filmen. (fast) alles was spaß macht, hat mir der doc verboten...freeride is scheizze!


----------



## Ransom Andy (6. Juni 2011)

hmpf.... das doof. aber ok. kann ja nur besser wern. weiterhin gute besserung.


----------



## wildchild (6. Juni 2011)

Klingt doch schon mal gut 
Ich bastle mir die Tage noch eine Steadycam, dann können wir auch Aufnahmen in Bewegung filmen. Ich will in den Seminarfach-Film halt ein möglichst breites Spektrum an Zweiradsportarten einbinden, daher auch "living on two wheels". -> d.h. Supermoto, Motocross, Enduro, Freeride, Downhill, Trailbiking, ...
Aber zu Allererst muss ich mal für den Camcorder sparen, dann sehe ich weiter.

lg, Fabs

PS: Wir bauen jetzt in Limbach ein kleines Foampit


----------



## zwente (6. Juni 2011)

Morgen! Sehr geile Tour gestern!
Wenns recht ist  und zeitlich passt würd ich Donnerstag auch mitkommen, bin bis 15 Uhr sowieso in Homburg!


----------



## <NoFear> (8. Juni 2011)

Moin moin!

Die geplante Tour am Donnerstag *könnte* aufgrund der z.Zt. sehr _*humiden Großwetterlage*_ sprichwörtlich "ins Wasser" fallen. Noch bin ich zuversichtlich


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juni 2011)

soll ja ab heute nachmittag wieder besser werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (8. Juni 2011)

strahlender sonnenschein sieht zwar anders aus, aber morgen doch evt. biken, wann und wo treffpunkt? vorschläge erbeten!


----------



## <NoFear> (8. Juni 2011)

Treffpunkt:   Örtlichkeit wie Sonntag (*Jahnhütte*) oder Hotel-Restaurant *Rabenhorst*?

Uhrzeit:  17:00 Uhr ?


@derfreaker: hab gesehen, dass du mir Ende Mai 2-3 Emails geschrieben hast... sorry, weil ich nicht geantwortet habe.

@ransomandy: dem BGH-Urteil zufolge müsstest du eigentlich deine KeFü fürs V.FR bekommen, ohne wenn und aber!


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht komme ich mit....


----------



## Deleted 11825 (9. Juni 2011)

Isch hab Rücken. 
War gestern Joggen und was ich nicht wußte; das ist scheinbar nicht so gut, wenn man gleich mal ohne Jogging-Aufbautraining ne 3/4 Stunde läuft. Liege flach, aber WE sollte was drin sein bei mir.


----------



## zwente (9. Juni 2011)

Werd da sein, muss nur schaun was ich die 2h mache...


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. Juni 2011)

Unn wo? Jahnhütte oder Rabenhorst ?


----------



## derfreaker (9. Juni 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Unn wo? Jahnhütte oder Rabenhorst ?


jahnhütte 17 uhr und ab geht die post...


----------



## Ransom Andy (9. Juni 2011)

machma heut weniger tour, mehr bilder einfangen? hol ich alles mit dann.


----------



## Ransom Andy (9. Juni 2011)

hi leute... muss leider kurzfristig absagen. muss noch papierkram fertig machen und telenieren wegen meiner schule ab sommer... tzorri


----------



## <NoFear> (9. Juni 2011)

Das finde ich jetzt schade   aber ich kenne das mit dem bürokratischen Kram, einfach ätzend!

Naja vllt. wirds ja irgendwann am WE was.

Nächste Woche bin ich von Di einschließlich Samstag weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nf2 (9. Juni 2011)

verdammt, gerade erst heimgekommen und gesehen dass ihr schon unterwegs seit. Die letzte Tour fand ich super. Muss mal sehen ob ich die einzelnen Spots nochmal finde um ein bißchen zu üben, dass es bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Tour etwas flowiger wird. Wir haben technikmäßig noch was aufzuholen. Nochmal vielen Dank dafür, dass ihr uns mit Tips versorgt habt. Ist echt eine sehr nette Truppe. Würde mich freuen öfters mal mitkommen zu können.

VG
Daniel


----------



## Deleted 11825 (9. Juni 2011)

Einfach mal hier reinschauen, da geht eigentlich bei entsprechendem Wetter jedes Wochenende was!


----------



## wildchild (9. Juni 2011)

An Alle: Am Wochenende (Sonntag/Montag) ist Heimspiel in meinem Verein: Pfingstmotocross in Niederwürzbach. Ich fahre zwar nett (mache Streckenposten) dafür aber meine Schwester. Wer kommen will, kann sich ja mal bei mir melden.
Ansonsten: Ich gehe am Samstag entweder nach Homburg die Strecke weiterbauen oder in Limbach mit dem Foampit anfangen. Meldet euch mal, wann und ob ihr am Wochenende fahren geht.
lg,
Fabs


----------



## <NoFear> (10. Juni 2011)

nf2 schrieb:


> verdammt, gerade erst heimgekommen und gesehen dass ihr schon unterwegs seit. Die letzte Tour fand ich super. Muss mal sehen ob ich die einzelnen Spots nochmal finde um ein bißchen zu üben, dass es bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Tour etwas flowiger wird. Wir haben technikmäßig noch was aufzuholen. Nochmal vielen Dank dafür, dass ihr uns mit Tips versorgt habt. Ist echt eine sehr nette Truppe. Würde mich freuen öfters mal mitkommen zu können.
> 
> VG
> Daniel




Ihr seid gerne wieder gesehen!

PS: Coole Signatur


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. Juni 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Das finde ich jetzt schade   aber ich kenne das mit dem bürokratischen Kram, einfach ätzend!
> 
> Naja vllt. wirds ja irgendwann am WE was.
> 
> Nächste Woche bin ich von Di einschließlich Samstag weg!



vorallem, was die alles wissen müssen und wem ich da alles bescheid geben muss. ich dacht, ich füll den bafög-antrag aus un ruh is.... blowcake!


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Juni 2011)

melde mich dann mal bis sonntag ab !!

hier noch was feines aus'm nachbar-forum:



Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Wie de Herr so´s Gescherr
> 
> ps
> 
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8412856#post8412856


----------



## HardRock07 (13. Juni 2011)

Tja, der wäre ja mal ne "Reise" wert.
Wär cool wenn wir da mal geschlossen hin fahren können.
Des wär a Gaudi.

So, Ich bin dann also auch mal wieder ab und zu dabei. Urlaub ist zu ende  endlich wieder trails vor der Türe, iss dat jeil.

See Ya!

MfG Manu


----------



## <NoFear> (17. Juni 2011)

*MOIN MOIN* LEUDE!

Melde mich zurück von meinem HAMBURG Trip!

Mal sehen vllt. geht Sonntag was


----------



## Deleted 11825 (18. Juni 2011)

Joa, schaun mer mal. Schaut bisher brauchbar aus, die Prognose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (18. Juni 2011)

Es ist zum :kotz: 

heute Morgen von nem Feuerwehr-Kameraden dran *erinnert *worden, dass wir morgen von 10.00 bis 15.30 Uhr Dienst im Stadtpark haben. 

Wird dann bei mir wohl wieder nix werden...


----------



## Deleted 11825 (18. Juni 2011)

^^tja, da ruft wohl die Pflicht. Je nach Wetterlage sollte Mo oder Mi ja noch was gehen.


----------



## <NoFear> (18. Juni 2011)

czuk schrieb:


> ^^tja, da ruft wohl die Pflicht. Je nach Wetterlage sollte Mo oder Mi ja noch was gehen.



im Moment isses bei mir kein einzelnes RUFEN, sondern eher ein *DAUERTON *im Ohr, den die "Pflicht" auslöst und solche Sachen find ich sowas zum...

auf der anderen Seite mag und kann ich die Kameraden auch nicht im Stich lassen...

_"es ist wieder ein Moment, wo ich mich vom Schicksal gefi... fühle"_


----------



## <NoFear> (18. Juni 2011)

czuk schrieb:


> nach Wetterlage sollte Mo oder Mi ja noch was gehen.



meine Prognose für morgen: *Wet & Muddy Trails*


----------



## Deleted 11825 (18. Juni 2011)

Feucht und schmutzig, hey ho dirty sanchez!


----------



## derfreaker (21. Juni 2011)

hi fans, sa. iss wettermässig wieder trocken angesagt: pädcher rocken. hat wer was konkret krasses im köcher, wo es hingehen kann? nachdem unser "spanier" wieder im lande ist (gehe mal davon auch ohne rückmeldung aus), sollte doch was gehen???...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (21. Juni 2011)

nach langer verletzungspause trau ich mich vielleicht auch noch mal aufs rad. muß wohl ein bißchen smart machen, aber will unbedingt mal wieder...


----------



## mondraker-biker (21. Juni 2011)

hola, ich melde mich vorschriftsmässig aus alicantes trailworld zurück...
und das in gesundheitlich bestem zustand
ich bin natürlich hier für alle "schandtaten" bereit - ich hab jetzt wieder die wettires aufgezogen! 

@tim: freut mich, dass es dir wieder besser geht!

j


----------



## <NoFear> (21. Juni 2011)

Super, dass du wieder im Lande bist!  Hoffe ihr hattet einen tollen Aufenthalt in Alicante!

CU


----------



## brillenboogie (22. Juni 2011)

samstag passt bei mir leider doch nicht - wie isses mit sonntag?


----------



## <NoFear> (22. Juni 2011)

sry kann selbst nur am SA, da ich am SO in Urlaub fahre


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. Juni 2011)

wuaaas? kaum bisde da bisde wieder wech? skandalös!


----------



## mondraker-biker (22. Juni 2011)

wie sieht's denn morgen aus?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (22. Juni 2011)

Ich kann samstags am Morgen.


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Juni 2011)

LAC BLANC

[mpora]http://video.mpora.com/watch/kUyM2tbXL/[/mpora]


http://video.mpora.com/watch/kUyM2tbXL/


----------



## derfreaker (23. Juni 2011)

hi fans, wäre samstag so ab 11 uhr ok? zum pädcher rocken...dann könnten evtl. alle potentiellen freireiter mitbiken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (24. Juni 2011)

wo isn angedacht? zeitlich klappt das mit samstag...war schon lange net mehr in kirkel. De Mondraker ist bestimmt auch schon auf Entzug...


----------



## spicy-doc (24. Juni 2011)

Ich starte heute 15:00 Jahnhütte (so 2h)

falls jemand zeit hat....


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Juni 2011)

*Biken am Samstag, 25.06.

Treffpunkt: Homburg Jahnhütte, Uhrzeit: 11:00 Uhr*


----------



## spicy-doc (24. Juni 2011)

kann aber morgen nicht....


----------



## derfreaker (24. Juni 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> *Biken am Samstag, 25.06.
> 
> Treffpunkt: Homburg Jahnhütte, Uhrzeit: 11:00 Uhr*


wenns net grad aus kübel räänt, bin ich dann do...


----------



## mondraker-biker (26. Juni 2011)

jou, das war doch gestern noch ganz entspannt in kirkel - alle trails für uns - und der naturfreundehaus-drop-absacker war der knaller

so long j


----------



## wildchild (26. Juni 2011)

Hehehe, was warn passiert?
Ich konnt leider nett, die Bremsen am Canyon sind kaputt und meine neuen Codes kommen erst am 1.7. 
Wenn heut jemand Zeit hat, ich bin in Kirrberg auf den Dirts


----------



## mondraker-biker (26. Juni 2011)

nich lache, nix passsiert! nur guut gedropt und anschliessend weiter unne
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





heut iss ruhetag bei mir


----------



## sportfreund78 (26. Juni 2011)

Jo war ne nette Runde und ein netter Abschluss;-)
Wenns dann nächsten sonntag mit Vogesen klappt gäbs dann auch original Flammkuchen nach getaner Arbeit. Falls sich noch ein gruppentaugliches
Zugfahrzeug mit Anhängerkupplung findet kann ich nen großen Anhänger mitbringen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (26. Juni 2011)

leider musste ich mich gestern ganztägig mit wildrahmsuppen, entrecôtes, gorgonzola schnecken, entenbrüsten, kuchen, desserts und guten tropfen rumschlagen...
gehe jetzt mal ein paar von den 10 mio kalorien verbrennen.
für nächsten so könnte ich eventuell ein 5 sitzer zugfahrzeug stellen...

cu


----------



## mondraker-biker (26. Juni 2011)

ich hab mir mal für nächsten sonntag frei genommen. für die tour nach niederbronn könnte ich meinen vaneo ohne anhängerkupplung aber für 3 leute und 3 räder einbringen

schaun mer ma, wer alles dabei sein kann...ich freu mich schon


----------



## zwente (26. Juni 2011)

N'abend!

Nach 2Woche Verletzungspause sollte ich die Woche wieder in der Lage sein zu biken - hab wohl mehrere Kapselrisse innen Fingern....

Steht schon was genaues für Vogesen - würd da sehr gern mitkommen!


----------



## derfreaker (27. Juni 2011)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> leider musste ich mich gestern ganztägig mit wildrahmsuppen, entrecôtes, gorgonzola schnecken, entenbrüsten, kuchen, desserts und guten tropfen rumschlagen...
> gehe jetzt mal ein paar von den 10 mio kalorien verbrennen.
> für nächsten so könnte ich eventuell ein 5 sitzer zugfahrzeug stellen...
> 
> cu


hi boogie, hört sich gut an. bin mit im vogesen-zug...! tour am samstag war echt gut, haben fast alles mitgenommen und weisser fleck auf unserer liste am naturfreundedrop ist auch weg.  mit dem ganzen zeug, was du reingeschaufelt hast, wäre der eh nicht zu machen, stichwort: dämpferdurchschlag. denke, wir sehen uns (alle?) am nächsten wochenende.


----------



## brillenboogie (27. Juni 2011)

stimmt, beim "naturfreundedrop" bin ich das letzte mal schon gut durch den federweg gerauscht bis auf anschlag!
sollte mich momentan eh noch etwas zurückhalten, was die dickeren dinger angeht...
vogesentrip wird euch gefallen, da bin ich sicher!
aber wie sieht es denn vorher aus?! bin die woche recht flexibel und könnte mir gut vorstellen  die tage mal ne kirkel feierabendrunde zu drehen...

à+
boogieman


----------



## zwente (27. Juni 2011)

N'abend!
Also ich wollt schon fragen wegen ner Feierabendrunde in Hom am Donnerstag, aber wenns mit Datum und Zeit in Kirkel klappt wär ich auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (28. Juni 2011)

donnerstag kirkel wär gut! treffpunkt am besten naturfreundehaus. wann hättest du zeit? und wie sieht es bei den anderen aus??


----------



## wildchild (28. Juni 2011)

Bin Donnerstag warscheinlich in Winterberg  Wünsch euch aba auf jeden Fall viel Spass in Kirkel
Die Vogesen klingen top, vor Allem da ich jetzt die neue Kamera hab und schon mal Bildmaterial für den Film sammeln kann. Muss nur noch auf die neuen Bremsen für's Canyon warten,die alten sind nur noch schrott
lg
Fabs


----------



## zwente (28. Juni 2011)

Ich warte noch auf Antwort vom Kumpel wegen Uhrzeit, der hat leider keine Gleitzeit....
Denke zw. 5 und 6 wird gehen, ich versuch was genaues zu erfahren!

Edit:  halb sechs  in kirkel wäre perfekt!


----------



## derfreaker (28. Juni 2011)

hallo, für die tour nach niederbronn schlag ich mal vor:treffpunkt so *9:30-9:45 uhr* abfahrt ab *mitfahrerparkplatz* auswärts limbach in richtunng kirkel /nähe bmw. sollte für alle gut erreichbar sein aus otw, sb oder hom

@mondraker-biker: kannst du mich mitnehmen in deinem vaneo


----------



## brillenboogie (28. Juni 2011)

@zwente: ei dann donnerstag um halwa 6 am naturfreundehaus kirkel!
@freaker: mal schaun, wie die fahrkonstellationen sich entwickeln. der direkte weg von sb sieht anders aus...


----------



## zwente (28. Juni 2011)

Cool, ick freu mir... Zu dritt sind wir schonmal, den Kollegen müsstest du vom Hoxberg kennen!

 Boah Top, liege gerade mitm bier inner Sonne ;-)


----------



## Bikedude001 (28. Juni 2011)

Viel Spaß Jungs!
und viele Grüße aus Porte du soleil. Hier isses soooo geil !


----------



## sportfreund78 (28. Juni 2011)

Sonntag 9.45 Uhr Limbach am Mitfahrerparkplatz haut hin. 
Macht mal den Plan wegen Hänger oder nicht. Ohne Hängervariante
hab ich noch einen Platz samt Bike frei.
Derzeitige Wetterbericht sieht nach Sommer aus. Direkt beim Flammkuchenstop (auf der Rückfahrt)kann man auch wassern falls die Badehose das Reisegepäck nicht sprengt.
Uphillumfang ca. 1200 Hm, 
Downhillumfang je nach Shuttellaune mehr oder vielmehr


----------



## zwente (28. Juni 2011)

Dann buch ich den freien Platz mal einfach! Freu mich drauf wie Sau!


----------



## brillenboogie (29. Juni 2011)

ich würde dann den dritten vaneo platz buchen. scheint sich von sb aus keine fahrgemeinschaft zu entwickeln...
und jetzt ab ins bett. morgen wird lustig. etwas viel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildchild (29. Juni 2011)

Am Sonntag wäre ich wahrscheinlich mit dem Votec dabei, (das Canyon fällt nach wie vor wegen den Bremsen aus) keine Angst hab die letzte Zeit viiieel Konditionstraining gemacht 
Dazu hätte ich dann aber 2 Fragen:
1) Könnt ich da noch irgendwo mitfahren, ich überblick die Lage grad nicht mehr ganz
2) Gibt es Zeit "ein paar" stationäre Videos zu machen?
lg, Fabs


----------



## derfreaker (29. Juni 2011)

hi fabs: im moment 3 bei mondracker und 3 bei sportfreund 78 zum mitfahren. vtl. können wir dein 4. bike unterbringen beim mondraker und du fährst dann mit sportfreund noch mit. schreib doch mal beide an! oder es fährt noch wer mit??


----------



## Ransom Andy (29. Juni 2011)

also, da wir gerade am umziehen sind, hab ich siese woche für nix zeit. sollten wir bis zum we mit dem gröbsten durch sein, würde ich mitfahren.


----------



## wildchild (29. Juni 2011)

ich wart's mal ab und schau dann, ob sich was ergibt. Ich fÃ¤nds halt grad wegen ein paar Aufnamen fÃ¼r den "Trailteil" des Videos passend.
lg
Fabs
PS: Ich darf jetzt im "Garten" vom ihm (-> [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbDD71V2hgo"]YouTube        - âªDeutscher Meister S1     2009       Dirk Spaniol Racing.wmvâ¬â[/nomedia]) nen Dirtpark bauen  Die Ferien sind einfach nur geil :hÃ¼pf::hÃ¼pf::hÃ¼pf:


----------



## sportfreund78 (29. Juni 2011)

Ja dann machts doch eher Sinn den Hänger mitzunehmen und statt mit mehreren Bussen dann noch ein grosses Auto mit möglichst vielen Sitzplätzen mitzunehmen.
Dann hätten wir ja schon mit ner normalen Karre und meinem Bus insgesamt 8 Plätze.
Wenn die net reichen dann ein Auto und Tims Zugfahrzeug mit 5 Plätzen. Dann wären wir bei 10 Plätzen und mehr macht auch keinen Sinn.
Wenn ich mich verrechnet habe bitte korrigieren;-)


----------



## zwente (29. Juni 2011)

Hey boogie, geht morgen auch ne Stunde früher? Kollege muss doch bis 8 Uhr arbeiten...


----------



## brillenboogie (29. Juni 2011)

nee, uhrzeit ist jetzt fix. kommt noch der manu, der kann nicht früher...
bis morgen!


----------



## zwente (29. Juni 2011)

Alles klar, kein Problem! Bis denn!


----------



## derfreaker (30. Juni 2011)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Ja dann machts doch eher Sinn den Hänger mitzunehmen und statt mit mehreren Bussen dann noch ein grosses Auto mit möglichst vielen Sitzplätzen mitzunehmen.
> Dann hätten wir ja schon mit ner normalen Karre und meinem Bus insgesamt 8 Plätze.
> Wenn die net reichen dann ein Auto und Tims Zugfahrzeug mit 5 Plätzen. Dann wären wir bei 10 Plätzen und mehr macht auch keinen Sinn.
> Wenn ich mich verrechnet habe bitte korrigieren;-)


der einzige, der ne kupplung am wagen hat, scheint boogie zu sein. der kann ja deinen anhänger bei dir abholen und ihr kommt dann mit zugfahrtzeug und bus zum startpunkt und dann wird aufgeteilt. geht das so? ich denkre mehr als 8 sind wir eh nicht. reicht auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (30. Juni 2011)

@dirk: bist du beruflich in der logistik- oder speditionsbranche tätig?
wenn acht plätze reichen, und danach sieht es ja aus, brauchen wir kein 5 sitziges zugfahrzeug (müsste ich dann nicht ausleihen), sondern teilen uns einfach auf martins bus (der natürlich ne kupplung hat, aber nur 3 sitzplätze) und jürgens vaneo (5 sitzplätze) auf. die räder kommen in den bus und auf den hänger. im grunde so, wie vom martin schon geschrieben.
ich hoffe jetzt sind alle klarheiten beseitigt?!
bus mit hänger ist auch die perfekte shuttle lösung für alle 8 mann/frau + bikes!


----------



## Ransom Andy (30. Juni 2011)

moment, dann brauchst aber noch ein fahrzeug als talfahrzeug, dass die zwei fahrer der shuttlefahrzeuge zurück zu ihren fahrzeugen bringt, um diese ins tal zu holen. also, so wie das letzte mal niederbronn. wenn alles klappt mit dem umzug, bin ich mit meinem auto auch dabei. dann kömma das so machen.


----------



## sportfreund78 (30. Juni 2011)

zum shutteln passen die achte schon in den Bus und auf den Hänger...


----------



## Ransom Andy (30. Juni 2011)

bikes+menschen. zwei müssen dann jeweils aussetzen um die fahrzeuge wieder ins tal zu schaffen. oder hab ich da irgendwo nen denkfehler?


----------



## brillenboogie (30. Juni 2011)

du hast einen denkfehler. der bus hat nur 3 sitzplätze, aber 5 leute können zum shutteln auf die ladefläche. bikes fahren auf dem hänger mit...
entweder setzt dann immer einer aus, der das gespann runter fährt oder wir machen es so wie letztes mal. alle zusammen runter und danach mit dem zweiten fzg. den bus holen...
dein auto brauchen wir dann nicht, du wärst nach meiner rechnung momentan die nr. 7...
nr. 8 könnte der jasper werden, klärt sich heut noch. dann wären wir komplett!


----------



## Ransom Andy (30. Juni 2011)

aso, jo. sorry... stimmt. da war der denkfehler.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (30. Juni 2011)

Scheee wars heut.
Danke an Tim für die nette Führung in Kirkel. 



















Thx an Tim fürs Fotoknipsen

MfG Manu


----------



## zwente (30. Juni 2011)

top Feierabendtour! 
Thx for guiding und die Foddos!


----------



## brillenboogie (1. Juli 2011)

war mir ein fest. guiding wurde ja mit dem wb großzügig belohnt!

bleibts am so bei 9.45? denkt dran alte wolldecken für den schonenden hängertransport mitzubringen und vielleicht noch paar spanngurte...


----------



## sportfreund78 (1. Juli 2011)

Ey jungs...das thema hatten wir doch schon durch. Könnt ihr den Kram net per PN rumschicken? Es sollte doch langsam jeder bisl sensibilisiert sein hier mit dem Forum etc.
Finds echt bisl Panne wegen sowas hier den nächsten Trailstreß zu riskieren...
Denke wär doch nachhaltiger sich über schöne Touren zu freuen, und sich auch wieder aufs nächste mal freuen zu können statt mit dem Kram hier zu riskieren das Heft aus der Hand zu geben.


----------



## raddüdel (1. Juli 2011)

Genau


----------



## brillenboogie (2. Juli 2011)

edit:
hier stand u.a. auch mist. habe nur was gegen erhobene zeigefinger...


----------



## wildchild (2. Juli 2011)

Ist der Mitfahrerparkplatz, den ihr meint, in der Nähe der Autobahn?
Ich kenn in der Region nur einen, auf den man stößt, wenn man in Limbach an dem Swingerclub (sry, meine geographischen Kenntnisse in der Gegend sind nett sooo ausgeprägt ) vorbeifährt und den Ort auf der Straße auch verläßt. Wenn ihr den meint, würde das morgen mit 9:45 passen


----------



## zwente (2. Juli 2011)

der P&R müsste doch in der Kaiserstr. sein? 
Die BMW Niederlassung ist nicht zu übersehen, der Platz wird schon zu finden sein...


----------



## derfreaker (2. Juli 2011)

wildchild schrieb:


> Ist der Mitfahrerparkplatz, den ihr meint, in der Nähe der Autobahn?
> Ich kenn in der Region nur einen, auf den man stößt, wenn man in Limbach an dem Swingerclub (sry, meine geographischen Kenntnisse in der Gegend sind nett sooo ausgeprägt ) vorbeifährt und den Ort auf der Straße auch verläßt.


hi fabs, jo der isses. unner de autobahn noch drunner durch unn dann direktemong linker hand noch vor der bie-äm-dabbelju-niederlassung


----------



## mondraker-biker (2. Juli 2011)

moin moin, 

@ all, die moin dabei sind: könnte jemand eine rockshox-dämpferpumpe mitbringen? meine sks-pumpe passt nicht. müsste noch meinen neuen vivid-air-dämpfer etwas anpassen...

ansonsten freu ich mich schon auf morgen

die internen forumsregeln werden wir morgen dann noch etwas feinjustieren. wir haben ja den ganzen tach zeit

à demain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (2. Juli 2011)

passt ne procraft auch? ich pack se einfach mal ein....


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. Juli 2011)

ich schau mal wo meine RS ist. pack ich dann ein.


----------



## mondraker-biker (2. Juli 2011)

danke jungs! meine rs-pumpe liegt in alicante, mmmmh


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Juli 2011)

im namen von jürgen dem jaguar, dirk dem dachs, fabian dem fasan und sven der seekuh bedanke ich mich bei bettina dem bär und martin dem mammut für das gelunge trailgeblase.

danke, andy die ameise


----------



## mondraker-biker (3. Juli 2011)

ja, andy, das haste ma schön rübergebracht. (braucht ausser uns ja keiner verstehen) - ja, das war mal wieder so richtig gut - hoch wie runter - und die truppe heute hat sehr gut gepasst!!!

ich bedanke mich auch bei allen und vor allen dingen dem "führer"

hasta entonces

jürgen


----------



## brillenboogie (4. Juli 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> im namen von jürgen dem jaguar, dirk dem dachs, fabian dem fasan und sven der seekuh bedanke ich mich bei bettina dem bär und martin dem mammut für das gelunge trailgeblase.
> 
> danke, andy die ameise



nur boogie der brechwurm blieb traurig zu hause


----------



## zwente (4. Juli 2011)

Ahaha ich lach mich weg!

War sauschön und muss wiederholt werden!


----------



## Johny_Walker (4. Juli 2011)

ServusHiii 
Bin auch aus der Nähe von Homburg, würd mich das nächste mal eventuell auch anschließen bei eurer Truppe, wenn das karl geht.. 
Schöne Künstlernamen habter ja schonma 
Gruß


----------



## mondraker-biker (4. Juli 2011)

@boogie: mal kurz ne neue wurmart entdeckt - wie wär's denn mit tim, dem (brech)-*tiger*
das nächste mal wieder mit dem "blue lightning"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (7. Juli 2011)

Jemand am Sonntag Morgen lust auf Homburg, Kirkel oder Hoxberg?


----------



## wildchild (7. Juli 2011)

Hoxberg wäre ne Idee, die neuen Bremsen sind da


----------



## zwente (7. Juli 2011)

Wenn wa en paar Mann zusammen bekommen können wir ne entspannte Runde aufn Trails fahrn und danach/davor nen bissal auffer Strecke heizen....


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Juli 2011)

wenns wetter gut wird bin ich in beerfelden. wenn nicht, werde ich noch ne weile nach ottweiler fahren. schaufeln und biken.


----------



## zwente (7. Juli 2011)

wasn in beerfelden?
stimmt ottweiler müsst man mal vorbeischaun!


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Juli 2011)

ei, bikepark beerfelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (8. Juli 2011)

melde mich auch hier krankheitsbedingt mal so 2 wochen ab
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





aber dann


----------



## zwente (8. Juli 2011)

Gute besserung!


----------



## mondraker-biker (8. Juli 2011)

gracias, sven...


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. Juli 2011)

Wie wärs mit morgen 12:00 Start in Einöd am Laden.
Dann ein paar Abfahrten auf unserer Hausstrecke... anschliessend Richtung Homburg.


----------



## wildchild (9. Juli 2011)

Wann seit ihr denn ungefähr an der Strecke? nach Einöd ists für mich ein Umweg


----------



## zwente (9. Juli 2011)

jo why not, bin um 12 uhr vorm laden!


----------



## nf2 (9. Juli 2011)

Bin auch dabei, 12uhr vorm laden passt


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. Juli 2011)

wildchild schrieb:


> Wann seit ihr denn ungefähr an der Strecke? nach Einöd ists für mich ein Umweg



Die Strecke ist in Einöd.


----------



## wildchild (10. Juli 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist in Einöd.



Ah ok... Versuche dann auch gegen 12 an den Laden zu kommen.


----------



## derfreaker (10. Juli 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit morgen 12:00 Start in Einöd am Laden.
> Dann ein paar Abfahrten auf unserer Hausstrecke... anschliessend Richtung Homburg.


vtl. sehen wir uns so um 13 uhram rabenhorst...nofear und ich wollten auch in hom zackern gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (15. Juli 2011)

Fabien Barel - All-Mountain Biking Basic Skills

[ame="http://vimeo.com/25176773"]All-Mountain Biking Basic Skills on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## <NoFear> (15. Juli 2011)

Czuk, erinnerst du dich über unser Gespräch bzgl. "gekapseltem Antrieb"?

Hier eine feine Lösung: http://www.katz-bikes.com/Sorgenfrei.13.0.html


----------



## Ransom Andy (15. Juli 2011)

nach einer feinen wutze- und schmetterlingstrailrunde in k. hab ich mir eben noch 2 kuhle gi-trail abfahrten in L gegönnt. jetzt bin ich bumsalle und kann zufrieden nach hause fahren. chris, wart ihr in stromberg?


----------



## mondraker-biker (15. Juli 2011)

schaut euch lieber mal das video an, nett oder?
wo haste das denn her chr.?


----------



## <NoFear> (16. Juli 2011)

FABIEN RULEZ!

ei du das hab ich durch zufall beim stöbern im internet gefunden! das video ist sehr gelungen! schöne bikes, schöne erklärungen, schöne spots und flowiges gefahre von fabien!! halt alles in englisch, aber das sollte ja kein problem sein


----------



## <NoFear> (16. Juli 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ... chris, wart ihr in stromberg?...



Nein, sonst hätte ich dich gefragt. Aber nächste Woche ist die Vorhersage alles andere als super-sonnig   

War die Woche über in Hom auf den Hometrails unterwegs! 






Hab bei meiner Totem eine neue Feder (weich) eingebaut und fahre das Bike mit dieser Feder probeweise! Außerdem hab ich öfter Buddel-/ und Schneidgerät dabei und halte die Spots "am Leben"


----------



## derfreaker (18. Juli 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich öfter Buddel-/ und Schneidgerät dabei und halte die Spots "am Leben"


haste auch "fleissig" absprungmässig an deinem geheimspot/kicker weitergepimt. wenn`s wetter passt, könnten wir die woche mal noch die zufahrt/anfahrt freimachen...


----------



## <NoFear> (18. Juli 2011)

war gestern "laufend" unterwegs und hab 3-4 Trails freigemacht.

Werd in den nächsten beiden Tagen versuchen den Kicker zu pimpen 

Wenns Wetter hält kannst du gerne mit


----------



## <NoFear> (20. Juli 2011)

Neues von *GENEPIfilm*:

http://extreme.com/mountainbike/1016772/enduro-mercantour-pixel-edit-2011

[f]dj0xMDE2NzcyJmM9MTAwMDAwNg[/f]

an dieses Video (kompletter FILM!!) erinnert ihr euch noch ??

[f]dj0xMDE0NDY4JmM9MTAwMDAwMg[/f]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (20. Juli 2011)

Leider wurde das Barel-Video auf VIMEO entfernt. Es hat sich dabei um eine komplette DVD gehandelt. Schade drum!


----------



## mondraker-biker (24. Juli 2011)

jetzt noch mal hier im öffentlichen:

danke an alle stromer


----------



## da rookie (25. Juli 2011)

moin männers!! fand unseren samstag ziemlich geil! hoffe ihr seid alle gut nach hause gekommen.


----------



## mondraker-biker (25. Juli 2011)

so, dann schaut mal hier, wie ein carbon-hardtail aussehen kann!

ist zwar nicht unser bereich, aber zumindest diskussionswürdig!!!

http://www.mondraker.com/11/esp/news/2011/the-brand-new-podium-carbon-/143


----------



## sportfreund78 (25. Juli 2011)

hey Jürgen,

was machen die Verhandlungen mit dem Hauptquartier der spanischen Schlosserei?
Wir brauchen bald Schilder;-)
Vor allem Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen...


----------



## mondraker-biker (25. Juli 2011)

moin,

hab schon antwort. im prinzip ja, aber nicht mit dem momentanen importeur. nächstes jahr gibt's einen neuen!

wenn das wetter am mittwoch mitspielt, komm ich mal nach der arbeit vorbei zum mitanpacken!!!

bin mal gespannt, was sich alles so schon getan hat. hab ja jetzt den stromberg-vergleich. schau dir mal die bilder auf meinem profil an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (25. Juli 2011)

alles klar,

bring das bike aber auf jedenfall mit am mittwoch. wollen den unteren teil noch filmen
und es kommt noch einer der aus der Fotofraktion ist und paar Bikebilder braucht-Anzug bügeln!


----------



## mondraker-biker (25. Juli 2011)

jou, muss doch auch testen!


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Juli 2011)

Sehr schönes _GoPro_ Promo Video


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Juli 2011)

mondraker-biker schrieb:


> so, dann schaut mal hier, wie ein carbon-hardtail aussehen kann!
> 
> ist zwar nicht unser bereich, aber zumindest diskussionswürdig!!!
> 
> http://www.mondraker.com/11/esp/news/2011/the-brand-new-podium-carbon-/143



wird hier bei mtb-news gerade vorgestellt und diskutiert:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/07/27/mondraker-podium-carbon-2012-erste-bilder/


----------



## sportfreund78 (1. August 2011)

Hi Mädels,

haben wohl ab Donnerstag Bikebesuch vom Bodensee...Wollte Donnerstag und Freitag bisl Rollen und vielleicht sind ja paar Homburger am Start. 
Könnt ja mal die Pläne durchgeben.

Gruß Martin


----------



## <NoFear> (2. August 2011)

Servus Z'samm!

Hier ein Rückblick über die deutsche MTB Enduro Meisterschaft Mad East Enduro 2011 
interessanter Artikel plus Video
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/07/28/mad_east_challenge_2011/
[ame="http://vimeo.com/26736224"]http://vimeo.com/26736224[/ame]

Die Anzahl der Bikeparks hat sich wieder erhöht: Bikepark Tirol  und wieder gibt es einen neuen Bikepark 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/07/28/bikepark-tirol-und-wieder-gibt-es-einen-neuen-bikepark/


----------



## <NoFear> (2. August 2011)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> 
> haben wohl ab Donnerstag Bikebesuch vom Bodensee...Wollte Donnerstag und Freitag bisl Rollen und vielleicht sind ja paar Homburger am Start.
> Könnt ja mal die Pläne durchgeben.
> ...



Hi Martin,
zunächst mal danke für die Info. Werd dann mal schauen, ob ich an den beiden Tagen Zeit hab.


----------



## <NoFear> (2. August 2011)

video anschauen... ich hab schon tränen in den augen vor lachen

_"au...god damn it"_ 


[yt=This is Broken ?? (BMX)]7arUqfI5i14&NR[/yt]


----------



## Bikedude001 (2. August 2011)

Geil ! Ob die Kamera das überlebt hat ???


----------



## <NoFear> (2. August 2011)

Der Typ zum Schluss mit seinem schmerzverzerrten "aauuu.... god damn it!" ist das BESTE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (7. August 2011)

ich komme gerade von den angefeucheten hometrails zurück und muss sagen, alle "schlüsselstellen" perfekt gerockt!!!

wird zeit, dass das wetter wieder zur jahreszeit passt...


----------



## <NoFear> (7. August 2011)

Ei servus...
bin zur Zeit leider etwas außer Gefecht gesetzt. Die Schulter gibt keine Ruhe


----------



## derfreaker (7. August 2011)

war grad mein klappstaten im wald abholen. muss sagen, batsch war mal genug da auf "unseren" hom-trails!


----------



## <NoFear> (7. August 2011)

warste auch unterwegs? war alles noch da und stehen die kicker noch?


----------



## derfreaker (8. August 2011)

noch alles da, spaten und kicker, allerdings ist der wie ein alter mann: ein paar furchen und ein bisschen eingefallen


----------



## wildchild (8. August 2011)

puuuh.... hab mir erstmal in Niederwürzbach bei den Dreharbeiten letzte Woche drei Wirbel geprellt, einen verdreht und mir den Rückenpanzer gebrochen... 
ist noch ganz gut ausgegangen, aber die Strecke ist wirklich in einem katastrophalen Zustand...
nja, werd wahrscheinlich nächstes Wochenende wieder so halbwegs fit sein und mich wieder aufs bike schwingen, bzw. in Limbach an der Line weiterarbeiten.
Hier hätt ich grad mal ne Frage: Hat jemand ne Kettensäge, mit der wir die Bäume dort kleinsägen könnten? Ist Privatwald und ich habe die ausdrückliche Erlaubnis dort zu machen was ich will....
lg
Fab's


----------



## <NoFear> (8. August 2011)

Fettes VID der Woche:


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. August 2011)

wildchild schrieb:


> puuuh.... hab mir erstmal in Niederwürzbach bei den Dreharbeiten letzte Woche drei Wirbel geprellt, einen verdreht und mir den Rückenpanzer gebrochen...
> ist noch ganz gut ausgegangen, aber die Strecke ist wirklich in einem katastrophalen Zustand...
> nja, werd wahrscheinlich nächstes Wochenende wieder so halbwegs fit sein und mich wieder aufs bike schwingen, bzw. in Limbach an der Line weiterarbeiten.
> Hier hätt ich grad mal ne Frage: Hat jemand ne Kettensäge, mit der wir die Bäume dort kleinsägen könnten? Ist Privatwald und ich habe die ausdrückliche Erlaubnis dort zu machen was ich will....
> ...


 
Hab ne Kettensäge. Ruf mich am besten an, da können wir was klarmachen.

Grüße


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (9. August 2011)

Servus, würde mich gerne eurer Enduro Gruppe anschließen.
Bin af der Suche nach ein paar netten Trails. Hab die ganze Zeit keine Erfahrungen sammeln können von wegen Schlüsselstellen knacken und so, da ich immer alleine unterwegs bin. Und bevor ich irgendwo im Wald liege und keiner mich findet.......

Wäre nett wenn ich hier Anschluss finden könnte

VG
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (9. August 2011)

Ja gerne... kein Thema 

Wir treffen uns meist am WE! Termin wird meist hier gepostet.
Gefahren wird im Raum Homburg, Aber auch Kirkel, etc.

In letzter Zeit suchen jedoch viele von uns "wetterbedingt" nach fahrbaren / machbaren Alternativen. Das sind z.B. Fahren in Ottweiler und Mithilfe beim Streckenbau , Kurztrips nach Frankreich, Stromberg oder in Bikeparks.

Wenn ne neue Tour ansteht, wird es hier zu lesen sein.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (9. August 2011)

Ja super. Hoffe nur, dass ich aufgrund meiner nicht vorhandenen Fahrtechnik nicht die ganze Gruppe ausbremse. Da ich immer alleine unterwegs bin bin ich solches "Gruppenfahren" nicht gewohnt.

Wochenende muss ich mal schauen ob ich da Zeit hab. Meistens ist das eher schlecht, aber die ein oder andere Tour werde ich wohl mitfahren können. Sind die sehr Traillastig ? Also so mit Knifflige Stellen finden und fahren ?

VG
Marco


----------



## <NoFear> (9. August 2011)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Ja super. Hoffe nur, dass ich aufgrund meiner nicht vorhandenen Fahrtechnik nicht die ganze Gruppe ausbremse. Da ich immer alleine unterwegs bin bin ich solches "Gruppenfahren" nicht gewohnt.
> 
> Wochenende muss ich mal schauen ob ich da Zeit hab. Meistens ist das eher schlecht, aber die ein oder andere Tour werde ich wohl mitfahren können. Sind die sehr Traillastig ? Also so mit Knifflige Stellen finden und fahren ?
> 
> ...




Sehr "Trail-lastig"!


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. August 2011)

wie wärs dann mit einer trainingseinheit in ottweiler? 
@chris: eigentlich wollt ich heut nach ottweiler. wird aber, nach jetzigem stand, nichts draus. muss mich noch um schulkram kümmern... :/


----------



## derfreaker (10. August 2011)

otw mit 120 mm bike iss nicht bei mir, aber wie sieht`s aus am freitag nachmittag: kurze lokalrunde auf den hom-trails: 16:30 uhr rabenhorst? und danach ne gerstenkaltschale im biergarten?


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. August 2011)

klingt gut. schule geht bis eins. würd dann nach hom kommen. u.u. bring ich noch die laufräder vom hardtail zum pascal. die müssen dringendst mal gecheckt werden. muss ich dann mit dem votec mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (10. August 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ... muss ich dann mit dem votec mit.



Uiiiiii Tiffffiiiieee, mit dem Votec... 

Könnt mich auch aufraffen. Bin zwar "Schultermäßig" etwas gehandicapt. Aber das sollte schon werden.


----------



## phoenicks (10. August 2011)

Freitag hört sich gut an, versuch auch da zu sein!
Auch wenn ich mit meinen luftdruckabhängigen ca. üppigen 15 mm Federweg am Hinterrad net alles mitmachen kann... Der Freak weiß wovon in rede ;-)


----------



## brillenboogie (12. August 2011)

moinsen!

steht die verabredung für heut nachmittag? für nicht ortskundige: wo genau treffpunkt??

bis nachher!
timi


----------



## <NoFear> (12. August 2011)

Laut Freaker treffen wir uns hier:

Landhaus Rabenhorst    
Am Rabenhorst 1, 66424 Homburg 
Uhrzeit: 16:30 Uhr

Boogie du biegst nicht zur Jahnhütte links ab, sondern fährst den Berg ganz rauf in Richtung Landhaus Rabenhorst, das ist auch alles.


----------



## mondraker-biker (12. August 2011)

bin heute nicht dabei, seit 1974 ist heute "jour fix"...


----------



## derfreaker (12. August 2011)

mondraker-biker schrieb:


> bin heute nicht dabei, seit 1974 ist heute "jour fix"...


dann sag ich mal  und evtl. bis montag...


----------



## <NoFear> (12. August 2011)

+++NEWS++++++NEWS++++++NEWS++++++NEWS++++++NEWS+++

Nein ich kann es nicht glauben, was ich gelesen hab:

Ende einer Legende: 
Fabien Barel beendet mit dieser Saison seine Karriere als Downhill Profi 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/08/07/world-cup-2011-6-la-bresse-fabien-barel-verkuendet-karriereende/
  

Hier ein Bild von FABIEN auf der EUROBIKE 2010, damals  *"live & hautnah"

*






... war und ist echt ein sehr cooler Typ, der auf dem Boden der Tatsachen geblieben ist. Wie man sieht mit "Gehhilfe", da er sich ein paar Wochen vorher den Oberschenkelbruch zugezogen hat.
Hoffentlich bleibt er uns auch nach dem Rückzug aus dem aktiven Geschäft erhalten und man hört von ihm!

Bonne continuation FABIEN !!!


+++NEWS++++++NEWS++++++NEWS++++++NEWS++++++NEWS+++


----------



## Ransom Andy (12. August 2011)

da seids ihr einmal in unserer kante und sucht euch dafür ausgerechnet einen nicht-feiertag aus...


----------



## <NoFear> (12. August 2011)

die können ja bei mir auf der schaff vorbei kommen... liegt ja am fuße des G.I.Trails...


----------



## <NoFear> (13. August 2011)

Hab heuer was nettes gefunden...

ca. 3 Std. Fahrzeit vom Saarland aus, das wär was für einen WE-Trip:

http://www.filthytrails.be/EN/INDEX/index.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (15. August 2011)

Die erste, mir bekanne enduromäßige Veranstaltung im Saarland....
Sollte man doch unterstützen !
Hab mich schonmal angemeldet. http://www.gruene-hoelle-freisen.de/


----------



## wildchild (15. August 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Die erste, mir bekanne enduromäßige Veranstaltung im Saarland....
> Sollte man doch unterstützen !
> Hab mich schonmal angemeldet. http://www.gruene-hoelle-freisen.de/


 
hmmm sieht interessant aus 
Bin ich wahrscheinlich auch mit dabei, muss nur noch schauen, wie ich da hinkommen soll...

@Bikedude001: Danke dass du mir in Limbach mit der Kettensäge behilflich sein kannst. Wir haben letzten Freitag mit dem Onkel eines Freundes von mir einen bereits im Vorfeld gefällten Baum zerlegt. Das reicht halt noch lange nicht, leider war danach aber der Sprit alle . Kann ich mich die Woche oder so mal bei dir melden um nen Termin auszumachen?

lg,
Fabs


----------



## <NoFear> (15. August 2011)

dies ist ne STEIGERUNG von SAUGUDD'    


Super SKILLZ

Aller Anfang ist...


----------



## brillenboogie (16. August 2011)

@fabs: kannst dich dann auch bei mir melden, vielleicht hab ich auch zeit, mein fichtenmopped aus der garage zu holen...

@dude: man kann sich doch bislang nur für die rallye anmelden, oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## Bikedude001 (18. August 2011)

@ brillenboogie: Dachte auch an die Rallye.
@ Fabs: Klar ruf an, wenn was ansteht.


----------



## derfreaker (20. August 2011)

bin, nach einer kurzen auszeit "biketechnisch" wieder enduromässig fahrbereit...


----------



## <NoFear> (20. August 2011)




----------



## <NoFear> (23. August 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Czuk, erinnerst du dich über unser Gespräch bzgl. "gekapseltem Antrieb"?
> 
> Hier eine feine Lösung: http://www.katz-bikes.com/Sorgenfrei.13.0.html




hab hier noch was gefunden...


----------



## Deleted 11825 (23. August 2011)

Nette Sache, das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (25. August 2011)

Servus zusammen! War gestern und heute "laufend" auf den heimischen Trails unterwegs.
Neben den wunderbar griffigen Trails unter den Laufschuhen  sind mir jedoch auch wieder "unschöne" Dinge aufgefallen: 

- Einige Kicker, die von den Jungs immer wieder mühevoll aufgeschüttet und durch diese "Inspektion" fahrbar gehalten werden, sind von diversen Knalltüten einfach um ca. 1/3 an Höhe reduziert worden.
Dies erfolgte teilweise so stümperhaft, dass viele Sprungstellen jetzt mit VORSICHT zu befahren sind (von Genießen kann dann keine Rede mehr sein) ... 
Also meine Bitte an die die sich gerade angesprochen fühlen... wenn sich schon Leute bereit erklären und dafür sorgen dass die kleinen schönen Kicker fahrbar bleiben, dann hört auf an diesen rumzumanipulieren! Viele fleissige Hände werden es euch danken!! 

- Der Paralleltrail zur Käshoferstraße (Einheimischen auch bekannt als Weg parallel zum "Hasental" entlang hinunter zum Parkplatz, vort dort aus geht es auf der asphaltierten Straße nach Bechhofen) wurde von unseren grünen Waldmännchen "fachmännisch" zerpflügt, ja man kann schon beinahe sagen "zerstört". 
Das Corpus Delicti steht ganz unten auf dem Trail, unweit des Parkplatzes (am Brünnchen). Ein öltropfender Vollernter. Der Flurschaden, den dieses Monster der Maschinenbau-Ingenieurskunst hinterlassen hat, ist dort sehr beachtlich! An ein sicheres BIKEN geschweige denn GEHEN oder LAUFEN im unteren Teil des Trails ist ganz sicher die nächste Zeit nicht zu denken!!!   Also auch hier VORSICHTIG fahren!!!


----------



## <NoFear> (25. August 2011)

Hab nochwas ERFREULICHES gefunden:

http://www.bikepark-trippstadt.de

ist zwar noch nicht fertig, aber was dort geplant ist überzeugt!

und da es in der nähe ist wird das eine ganz feine FETTE sache!


----------



## mondraker-biker (26. August 2011)

moin, hab gerade auch was zum lesen gefunden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=540981

ich finde den test sehr interessant, weil er sich sehr mit meinen durham-erfahrungen deckt


----------



## sportfreund78 (28. August 2011)

so meld mich mal zurück aus dem Süden. Hab den Park aus dem Frankreichvideo vom Nofear mal inspiziert und war genial- Les Orres. Sehr sehr gut gebaut und flüssig und mit 19 euro für die Tageskarte erschwinglich. Wetter war auch deutlich angenehmer als hier;-)
Die Freisengeschichte am nächsten Woende hört sich gut an.


----------



## <NoFear> (28. August 2011)

du meinst sicher den hier:

[yt=video name]NTGj1Wg62sk&[/yt]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTGj1Wg62sk&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## sportfreund78 (28. August 2011)

hey Christian, ja das isser. Der war auch schon in dem Genepi video das du letztens reingestellt hast. So kam ich auf die Idee. War 25 km vom Campingplatz weg.
Außerdem Montgenevre, Serre chevalier und les Deux Alpes im Umkreis von ner dreiviertel Autostunde. Wird nächsten August sicher wieder angesteuert und wäre doch mal ein netter Vereinsausflug;-)

Wer isn in Freisen am Start? Das könnt doch auch so ne Vereinsveranstaltung für unseren Geschmack sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (28. August 2011)

Hmmm... wär eine Überlegung wert 

Der Bikedude hat das vor kurzem hier gepostet... wenn wir da alle gemeinsam aufschlagen - das wär scho' a gaudi  

Hab eben jedoch müssen feststellen, dass das Rennen ja bereits am Sonntag in einer Woche, also am 04.09. ist. Da bin ich leider außen vor.


----------



## zwente (29. August 2011)

Morgen!
Wie schauts denn die Woche aus mit kleiner Feierabendrunde?
Bei mir würds Dienstag und Donnerstag gehen, so ab 5...


----------



## <NoFear> (29. August 2011)

Servus! War heut in LANDSTUHL und Umgebung fahren. War super! 
@ Andy: Sorry, das war eine ganz kurzfristige Sache. Bin heute direkt nach der Arbeit los.
 @Zwente: wollen mal sehen, Donnerstag ab halb sechs sieht ganz gut bei mir aus. Meld mich aber diesbezgl. nochmal.

hat sich mit donnerstag halb sechs bei mir erledigt, hab vorhin einen Termin beim Doc für 18.00 Uhr bekommen, ließ sich nicht anders machen... sry


----------



## nf2 (31. August 2011)

bin über ein sehr geiles Video gestolpert, dass ich euch nicht vorenthalten will:

<object width='500' height='281'><param name='allowFullScreen' value='true' /><param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='always' /><param name='movie' value='http://www.pinkbike.com/v/213564' /><embed src='http://www.pinkbike.com/v/213564' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width='500' height='281' allowFullScreen='true' AllowScriptAccess='always' /></embed></object>

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/213564/


----------



## mondraker-biker (31. August 2011)

jou daniel, wirklich sehr schönes vid


----------



## <NoFear> (4. September 2011)

BIKESKILLZ pur...

[yt=POC Bike Excursion with Danny Macaskill]pToyAVyUxlA&feature[/yt]


----------



## <NoFear> (4. September 2011)

*FABIEN BAREL startet heute das letzte Rennen seiner Karriere beim DH Worldcup Rennen in Champery.

hier ein paar Streckeneindrücke:
*

http://video.mpora.com/watch/cdE9nMdPX/

http://soulbiker.com/events/uci-downhill-fourcross-wm-2011-1286799433.html


----------



## mondraker-biker (4. September 2011)

und das hier auch nicht aus den augen verlieren:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=542444

....


----------



## mondraker-biker (4. September 2011)

noch zur info: spagnolo vizeweltmeister und fabien in seinem letzten rennen 10er - hut ab!!! - und das aufm summum...


----------



## <NoFear> (6. September 2011)

Servus zusammen... kleine Frage an die Gemeinde:

Welcher der beiden Biketräger für AHK 

*EuroWay G2 920* VS. *Euroclassic G5 908* 

eignet sich eurer Meinung nach besser für den Transport von "größeren Bikes" à la Enduro, Freerider???
Habe die SuFu bereits bemüht diese lieferte jedoch nicht die erhofften Ergebnisse.

Beide Radträger haben Vor- als auch Nachteile:
EuroWay G2 920: neueres Modell, guter Klemmmechanismus für AHK, etwas kompakter/ kleiner gebaut --> hier evtl. ein Nachteil für größere Bikes...

Euroclassic G5 908: schon länger auf'm Markt, vom Aufbau her größer, leider auch etwas schwerer, jedoch lassen die Abmessungen vermuten, dass auch größere Bikes ausreichend Platz haben...

was denkt ihr, welcher Träger ist eher geeignet?

EuroWay G2 920






Euroclassic G5 908


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (6. September 2011)

fahr am besten nach kl zum thule vertreter und probiers aus. vorausgesetzt natürlich, dass sie genau diese beiden modelle da haben.


----------



## <NoFear> (6. September 2011)

servus andy...
wo issn der in kl? da würde mir zunächst nämlich nur ATU einfallen und den haben wir auch in HOM und ZW...


----------



## Ransom Andy (6. September 2011)

ei, in der einen langen einbahnstrasse. glaube ludwigstrasse. zwischen kaufland und krankenhaus. etwa 300m nach kaufland auf der rechten seite. schau mal thule website nach händler. ich meine, da mal was gefunden zu haben.


----------



## <NoFear> (6. September 2011)

jooo hab was gefunden... werd da evtl. demnächst mal reinschneien und mir so'n teil anschauen...


----------



## Jobal (7. September 2011)

Gibt in Bad Dürkheim auch nen relativ günstigen Thule Händler, der verkauft auch öfters was bei ebay
Schäuble & Müller GmbH
Weinstr. Nord 48
67098 Bad Dürkheim

haben auch eine Website autozubehoer.de

Da könntest Du auch mal Dein Glück versuchen, wenn Du in der Gegend bist.

ciao Jobal


----------



## <NoFear> (7. September 2011)

Die spinnen... die BRITEN !!!

Was'n KOMMENTAR...


----------



## <NoFear> (7. September 2011)

Jobal schrieb:


> Gibt in Bad Dürkheim auch nen relativ günstigen Thule Händler, der verkauft auch öfters was bei ebay
> Schäuble & Müller GmbH
> Weinstr. Nord 48
> 67098 Bad Dürkheim
> ...




Danke Jobal für den Tipp. Wenn ich in der Nähe unterwegs bin, werd ich dort mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## <NoFear> (11. September 2011)

Eehhhh leck mich an der Täsch...  mit *Tarek Rasouli* noch auf der Eurobike drüber gesprochen und am WE war es dann soweit:





hier ein Video über das EVENT in NÜRNBERG: 
http://www.redbull.com/cs/Satellite/de_DE/Video/Red-Bull-District-Ride--Sam-Pilgrim,-der-zahnlose-021243082305969



@mondraker: schau dir ANDREU an.... 

*GEILER SCHEI$$*


----------



## mondraker-biker (11. September 2011)

kommt auch im fernsehen: 16.oo Uhr servus tv...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (11. September 2011)

hab leider kein Pay-TV...


----------



## <NoFear> (11. September 2011)

leider kann mein browser den stream nicht finden...


----------



## mondraker-biker (11. September 2011)

na ja, ich habs aufgenommen!


----------



## derfreaker (11. September 2011)

mondraker-biker schrieb:


> na ja, ich habs aufgenommen!


ja dann lass mal rueberwachsen...


----------



## <NoFear> (11. September 2011)

japp... speicher's für mich doch bitte mit auf den Stick mit den Eurobike-Bildern, das wär klasse


----------



## <NoFear> (12. September 2011)

in diesem Beitrag:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/09/10/district-ride-2011-nuernberg-tag1-best-trick-contest/

gibt es super FOTOS des BEST TRICK CONTEST


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (15. September 2011)

Cooles Video zum Red Bull District RIDE


----------



## LarsWiOh (19. September 2011)

Servus TV ist kein Pay-Sender.....kommen immer sehr sehr geile Sachen.....


----------



## <NoFear> (19. September 2011)

hab fernsehen per kabel D, weiß gar ned ob ich den sender bekomm...


----------



## <NoFear> (19. September 2011)

Fabien Barel .... is back with his - All-Mountain Biking Basic Skills







FAHRTECHNIK von FABIEN BAREL
BIKEACTION im BIKEPARK LES GETS

dieses Video war schon einmal im Netz verfügbar, wurde kurz darauf wieder gelöscht...

und schon wieder gelernt, dass das Internet nichts vergisst...


----------



## <NoFear> (20. September 2011)

Mad East Enduro 2011


Ein paar Videos zu den Wertungsprüfungen der Enduro-Rallye:

Teil 1:


Teil 2:


----------



## sportfreund78 (22. September 2011)

So hier mal ein Eindruck des letzten Trailabschnitts in Ottweiler.
Dirk hat sich schon die goldene Schaufel erbuddelt, Jürgen hat silber bis jetzt.
Wär schön noch ein paar mehr Homburger Endurofachleute zu sehen.
Meist Mittwochs und manchmal Samstags.
15 Oktober ist build and ride angesetzt.


----------



## 6TiWon (23. September 2011)

nächste woche miwo: erst trailschaufeln und danach reinschaufeln (=>chillen im nassauer in otw?)


----------



## sportfreund78 (25. September 2011)

irgendwie scheint die ganze ibc gemeinde auszusterben...findet auch kein Radsport mehr statt? wo sind denn die ganzen Leut hin abgetaucht...auf besseres Wetter kann man doch kaum warten. Denke werd am nachmittag im Ostertal rollen gehen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## <NoFear> (25. September 2011)

Hab deinen Fredbeitrag von Donnerstag und heute gelesen. Leider hat mich das Verletzungspech heimgesucht und bleibt mir treu - nach der Schulter ist es jetzt der Fuss. Distorsion OSG rechts mit Verdacht auf Knochenfissur... Dadurch hab ich eine sportliche Zwangspause verordnet bekommen... das wird die nächste Zeit nix bei mir... da hilft auch das schönste Wetter nichts...LEIDER!


----------



## Deleted 11825 (25. September 2011)

^^ach du sch...

Du hast aber auch Pech. Erst Bike dauernd putt oder falsch konfiguriert. Jetzt Bike ok und Fahrer putt...

Gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (25. September 2011)

hmpf, das klingt nicht so prickelnd!!! gute besserung.

tjoa, was soll ich sagen... keine zeit für nix, ausser schule, lernen, dokumentationen schreiben und (seit 21.09) tochter versorgen und so dinger...

mal schauen wann ich wieder etwas zur ruhe komme und zeit zum biken habe. vor 2 wochen die gabel n bisje geserviced und noch nicht mal getestet wie se nun geht.


----------



## mondraker-biker (25. September 2011)

nun, andy, dann mal vor allem dir/euch herzlichen glückwunsch zur geburt eurer tochter
@chris: hmmm, son pech, was hastn geschafft? von unserer seite auch gute besserung...
werde heute nachmittag auch nur ein bissel rollen, da ich gestern und vorgestern "holz machen" war >bin total kapputt

g j


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. September 2011)

vielen dank, jürgen


----------



## <NoFear> (25. September 2011)

Dann hat momentan irgendwie jeder sein Päckchen zu tragen. Ich könnt auch kotzen...aber was solls da muss man durch. 
@Andy: DANN MAL HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH UND ALLES GUTE FÜR DEN PAPA UND NATÜRLICH AUCH DIE MAMA!
@Czuk: ja da hast du Recht. Sorry aber das mit dem Geschenk vorbei bringen war jetzt am WE schlecht, Grund kennst du ja ... Aber vielleicht wird es die Woche was, ist mir schon langsam peinlich...
@Jürgen: Beim letzten Downhill der letzten Tour einfach ein bißchen zu viel VOLLGAS

Viele Grüße and nice sunny WE


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. September 2011)

danke chris.


----------



## 6TiWon (26. September 2011)

@nofear:gb: gute besseerung und denk immer dran. man soll`s nicht glauben, aber es gibt auch ein leben aussarhalb vom biken...
@andylichen glückwunsch an mama und papa


----------



## Bikedude001 (26. September 2011)

Glückwunsch Andy ! 
Und dir no fear gute Besserung.


----------



## <NoFear> (26. September 2011)

6TiWon schrieb:


> ... aber es gibt auch ein leben aussarhalb vom biken...



Hab auch nie was anderes behauptet...


----------



## Bikedude001 (26. September 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Hab auch nie was anderes behauptet...



Da könnte man drüber diskutieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (27. September 2011)

ahja... dann fang mal an... inwiefern ist deiner meinung nach die these von herrn 6TiWon, dass es "auch ein leben außerhalb vom biken" gibt, widerlegt? ...


----------



## sportfreund78 (27. September 2011)

Hey Christian,
diskutiert das doch morgen beim Trailbau aus. Alles was rang und namen hat hat sich angekündigt. Und mit Werkzeug in der Hand gibt es doch gleich ganz andere Argumente!
Bis morgen dann....


----------



## Bikedude001 (28. September 2011)

Bon plan !
Bring dann mal die Motorsäge mit um meine Argumente hinreichend zu unterstützen


----------



## wildchild (2. Oktober 2011)

So Leute,
Ich melde mich jetzt mal nach längerer Bikepause wegen Schule und Filmen wieder zurück und hab direkt einen Anschlag:
Wie schon mal geschrieben baue ich zur Zeit an einem Trickjump mit zugehöriger Line in Limbach auf einem Privatgelände.
Da wir momentan nur zu zweit daran arbeiten dauert der Bau entsprechend lang und ist teilweise nur schwer umzusetzen, da wir größere Mengen Erde, Kies und Holz bewegen müssen.
Ich wäre um jede Hilfe dankbar, zumal die Strecke später auch gerne von allen hier befahren werden darf. Ich bin auch offen für weitere "Streckenteile", das Grundstück ist sehr vielseitig und lässt viel Raum für weitere Ideen.
lg,
Fabs

EDIT: Es ist auch der Bau eines etwa 3,5-4,5m hohen Roadgaps geplant


----------



## sportfreund78 (3. Oktober 2011)

Moin Jungs,

das Videoschnittproblem ist gelöst und ich habe mal unseren gestrigen Ausflug
zusammengestellt. Viel Spaß bei der Nachbereitung unserer tollen Tour...


----------



## Bikedude001 (3. Oktober 2011)

Die andere Tour....












Geländerveredelung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (3. Oktober 2011)

Servus Z'samm!

Da haben die "Sportsfreunde" einen schönen Trip in den Vogesen gehabt... Video gefällt 

Die Fotos von Bikedude sind auch sehr NICE. Wo war denn das?
Werde mich heute erstmalig wieder aufs TourenCUBE setzen und die leg muscles etwas arbeiten lassen 

Hab mich hier im Forum weiter über den aktuellen Fortgang in OTW - DIMB Treffen am Samstag etc. - informiert! 
Große Sache Sportsfreund! Sieht *sehr sehr sehr gut* aus...


----------



## mondraker-biker (3. Oktober 2011)

hi, chris, das ist ein "secret spot"... musste das nächste mal wohl mitkommen!!!

dann hasta luego


----------



## sportfreund78 (12. Oktober 2011)

So nachdem NoFear hier vor ein paar Wochen die "FilthyTrails" in Belgien ins Speil gebracht hat haben wir uns das mal live angesehen. Alles in allem recht klein aber eine Tolle Sache was man aus einer alten Bergehalde machen kann.
Es gibt 6 Strecken, die sich auf einem Areal in etwas vergelichbar mit dem "Brombeerfeld" in Ottweiler ballen.
Nur für die Trails lohnt die Anreise von uns aus eher nicht-wer aber eh in der Kante ist wird nen netten Zwischenstop einlegen können.


Gruß Martin


----------



## Ransom Andy (12. Oktober 2011)

inspiration für ottweiler geholt? 

aber das ist echt net grösser? ich hätt gedacht das wär son riesenareal.


----------



## de_hippi (12. Oktober 2011)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> das Videoschnittproblem ist gelöst und ich habe mal unseren gestrigen Ausflug
> zusammengestellt. Viel Spaß bei der Nachbereitung unserer tollen Tour...



Servus,

wo liegt der Trail, bzw wo wart ihr unterwegs?
Wo in den Vogesen


----------



## wollus (13. Oktober 2011)

Servus bin aus Homburg und suche noch Leute zum biken gebt doch mal bescheid wann ihr wieder fahren geht.
fahre CC und Enduro 

gruß marcel


----------



## Bikedude001 (14. Oktober 2011)

wollus schrieb:


> Servus bin aus Homburg und suche noch Leute zum biken gebt doch mal bescheid wann ihr wieder fahren geht.
> fahre CC und Enduro
> 
> gruß marcel



Z.B. Morgen in Ottweiler... erst bauen, dann fahren .
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Flowtrail-Ottweiler-Saar/167612833325793


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Oktober 2011)

+++news+++news+++news+++news+++news+++news+++news+++news+++
HD HERO 2 Professional  -  Power to the People

heißt die Parole des Nachfolgers der legendären HERO von GoPro.

+++news+++news+++news+++news+++news+++news+++news+++news+++


----------



## <NoFear> (29. Oktober 2011)

+++news+++news+++news+++news+++news+++news+++news+ ++news+++news+++news+++news+++

_Andreu Lacondeguy_ verlässt Mondraker und fährt im Jahr 2012 für YT-Industries

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/10/25/andreu-lacondeguy-der-wilde-spanier-springt-ab-sofort-fuer-yt-durch-die-luefte/

+++news+++news+++news+++news+++news+++news+++news+++news+++news+++news+++news+++


----------



## Bikedude001 (29. Oktober 2011)

Das find ich echt ne schlechte Nachricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (29. Oktober 2011)

und was meint ihr, warum er das tut?


----------



## Ransom Andy (29. Oktober 2011)

weil chris no4 an seine stelle tritt?


----------



## mondraker-biker (29. Oktober 2011)

stimmt, dann braucht er nur noch n mondraker!!!


----------



## HardRock07 (29. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht tritt ja Onkel Jürgen nächstes Jahr bei der Rampage an  .


----------



## mondraker-biker (29. Oktober 2011)

mmmh, dann wohl zum ersten und letzten mal!!!


----------



## sportfreund78 (3. November 2011)

na ich hab gehört er war die tage schon im Trainingslager an der "Ramp"

werde das hier gespannt weiterverfolgen!


----------



## nf2 (3. November 2011)

Die Aktion bei Minute 3 ist der Hammer

<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/30517909?title=0&byline=0&portrait=0" width="640" height="360" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen allowFullScreen></iframe>


----------



## mondraker-biker (3. November 2011)

fortsetzung am samstag in ottweiler!!!


----------



## Bikedude001 (3. November 2011)

nf2 schrieb:


> Die Aktion bei Minute 3 ist der Hammer
> 
> <iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/30517909?title=0&byline=0&portrait=0" width="640" height="360" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen allowFullScreen></iframe>




Bräääääp...... Super geiler Style !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (12. November 2011)

mal nochn öffentlicher aufruf. wer bock hat, morgen um 9.15 uhr am mitfahrerparkplatz autobahnauffahrt bexbach/homburg machen wir ne trailtour richtung isenacher weiher!

traut euch!!!


----------



## nf2 (15. November 2011)

mondraker-biker schrieb:


> mal nochn öffentlicher aufruf. wer bock hat, morgen um 9.15 uhr am mitfahrerparkplatz autobahnauffahrt bexbach/homburg machen wir ne trailtour richtung isenacher weiher!
> 
> traut euch!!!


 
Danke Jürgen, wäre gerne mitgekommen, aber war leider ein bißchen kurzfristig, hatte schon was anderes geplant. Das nächste Mal komme ich aber gerne mit.

Sehr Interessant ist das hier (die Enduro-Runde kann man leider vergessen, nicht mal ein normaler Trail, sondern nur Forstautobahn):

http://www.wez-trassem.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=57&Itemid=63

Video zum zweiten Abschnitt der freeride-Strecke:

<iframe width="960" height="720" src="https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/6xB9zri0up8?hd=1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## <NoFear> (15. November 2011)

jaa sers, das mit TRASSEM hab ich auch schon mal gepostet... video vermittelt einen guten eindruck!
wollte zur Eröffnung im August hin... die hatten eine Wettkapfveranstaltung "King of the Trail" - muss ganz cool gewesen sein!
Wart ihr in Trassem schon fahren?


----------



## Bikedude001 (15. November 2011)

War am Sonntag in Trassem.
Hat mir sehr gut gefallen... schön geshapte Srünge, flowige Anlieger und der Weg zum Hochfahren-b.z.w. schieben ist ohne große Anstregung zu bewältigen.
Diejenigen, die nicht so gerne springen könnten sich an den vielen Tables und Doubles vielleicht stören.

Werde da im Winter auf jeden Fall öfter hinfahren.


----------



## zwente (15. November 2011)

klingt nach Schbass un na Menge Air-Time!


----------



## Ransom Andy (15. November 2011)

die jumps dort, sind die gut zum rantasten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (16. November 2011)

Rantasten geht gut. Die Doubletten sind nicht weit und an Tables kann man sich ja gut rantasten.


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. November 2011)

aight, dann werd ich da auch mal hinkommen.


----------



## <NoFear> (16. November 2011)

vielleicht *gemeinsam* "hintouren"?


----------



## 6TiWon (16. November 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> vielleicht *gemeinsam* "hintouren"?


*mit*, wenn ich biketechnisch wieder "flüssig" bin


----------



## <NoFear> (16. November 2011)

ja gerne, im Freerideforum gibts nen extra FRED zu TRASSEM:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494379


----------



## <NoFear> (16. November 2011)

wie lange dauerts denn noch bis du dein neues gefährt im stall stehen hast?


----------



## phoenicks (16. November 2011)

Nomma lob an di-ag, den (tor)tour-initiator vom vernebelten sonntag - war trotz aller widrigen umstände ne schöne, verspannte tour!   vor allem der tendenziell bergabführende anstieg zum eckkopf... 
und das  in ergänzung mit den kindskopfgroßen knödeln, hat (zumindest für nen moment) die strapazen vergessen lassen.

btw -   @ doxpingdax


----------



## <NoFear> (16. November 2011)

jaaa... iss den heut scho weihnachten? 

dann wünsche ich dem di-ag auch mal ALLES GUTE!!!


----------



## HardRock07 (16. November 2011)

Hui, da schließ ich mich direkt mal an, an die Glückwünschekette.

Alles Gute Dirk ! 


P.S. Trassem - sieht nach richtig Laune aus! Wann, Wo ??


----------



## brillenboogie (17. November 2011)

yo dirksen, auch von mir hässlichen glühstrumpf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (18. November 2011)

danke, danke fans, bei der nächsten tour gibts auf meine kosten (ne nicht meine, sondern von der finanzministerin!!!)ein kaltgetränk.
und wen`s intreressiert:  neues BIKE ist endlich da...


----------



## phoenicks (18. November 2011)

Ui, da bin ich mal auf näxtn dienstag gespannt!


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. November 2011)

am we werd ich evtl nen trail testen. jemand bock drauf? wahrscheinlich samstag.


----------



## <NoFear> (18. November 2011)

Zur Zeit ist es bei mir echt zum :kotz: ... bin am Sa uff der Schaff.

Wo willst du denn testen?


----------



## <NoFear> (18. November 2011)

6TiWon schrieb:


> danke, danke fans, bei der nächsten tour gibts auf meine kosten (ne nicht meine, sondern von der finanzministerin!!!)ein kaltgetränk.
> und wen`s intreressiert:  neues BIKE ist endlich da...



dad *DING* will ich mir aber dann bei Gelegenheit mal ansehen!


----------



## Bikedude001 (18. November 2011)

@ 6TiWon: 13,72 Kg !


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. November 2011)

ei, südwest pfalz


----------



## zwente (18. November 2011)

das Gewicht is ma ne Ansage!

Alled Gute noch nachträglich!!!


----------



## <NoFear> (18. November 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ei, südwest pfalz



genaue Location: Raum Landstuhl, Homburg, Kirkel,...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (18. November 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> genaue Location: Raum Landstuhl, Homburg, Kirkel,...?



eher so richtung dahn... wilgartswiesen dort die kante.


----------



## <NoFear> (18. November 2011)

das ist für mich schunn "tiefster pälzer wald"!  aber ok!

was hast'n vor? Trailscouting?


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. November 2011)

japs. hab mir was rausgesucht bei nem gps portal, dass schwer gut aussieht. bevor ich jedoch die bande dahin lotse, wollte ich die runde selbst austesten.


----------



## mondraker-biker (18. November 2011)

@dude: gewicht mit oder ohne  pedaaale


----------



## <NoFear> (18. November 2011)

IHR habt doch alle einen GEWICHTSFETISCH...tsss tsss tsss...


----------



## mondraker-biker (18. November 2011)

kommt bei dir auch noch, alles eine frage der zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (18. November 2011)

Ich schwimme lieber gegen den Strom... aber JEDER wie er will!


----------



## zwente (18. November 2011)

was gibts fürn sinn des gewicht ohne pedale anzugebe? ohne fahrn geht ja ned sooooo toll


----------



## HardRock07 (19. November 2011)

Laufräder sollen ja wieder modern werden hab ich gehöhrt  .
Muss das WE leider schaffe, sonst wär ich gern mal mit gugge gekommen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (20. November 2011)

zwente schrieb:


> was gibts fürn sinn des gewicht ohne pedale anzugebe? ohne fahrn geht ja ned sooooo toll


Um Vergleiche darzustellen werden die Gewichte immer ohne Pedale angegeben. So isses in Katalogen auch .


----------



## zwente (20. November 2011)

naja warum gerade Pedale entzieht sich meinem Verständnis, ich wieg mein Bike immer so wie ichs fahre.... alles andre is irgendwie witzlos, mache ja auch ned zum wiegen andre Reifen drauf oder Quatsch inder Art ;-)


----------



## Ransom Andy (20. November 2011)

ei, weil pedale als einziges so unterschiedlich sind. kannst ja kein bike mit flatpedals wiegen, wenn der käufer dann seine eigenen klickies drauf tut und umgekehrt.

der eine macht seine 170gr leichten CB eggbeaters drauf, ein anderer 580gr schweren CB 5050 flatpedals. und die hersteller können ja schliesslich nicht wissen was montiert wird.


----------



## mondraker-biker (20. November 2011)

jaa, so isses, weil 13,7 mit flats wäre ein top-gewicht!

@andy: ware heut richtung elensklamm unterwegs...


----------



## Ransom Andy (20. November 2011)

unn war gutt? gestern wollt ich biken, war nix: war dann mit hund wandern (aber trotzdem in der potenziellen trailregion). heut wollt ich biken, ging net wegen besuch. morgen wollt ich biken, geht auch net weil wegen klausur lernen. hmpf.....


----------



## <NoFear> (20. November 2011)

Der "Mist" kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. IMMER ist was ANDERES los...


----------



## Ransom Andy (20. November 2011)

wie war denn der tag der offenen tür? wir wären fast hin gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (20. November 2011)

Echt? Krass... darüber hätt ich mich gefreut! 
Joa der war ganz ok. Hatten glaub ich ne gute Resonanz...


----------



## Ransom Andy (20. November 2011)

hatten nur leider , wie gesagt, keine zeit... aber angi wusste das. also wärs fast dazu gekommen  unsere tochter soll dann auch ans gymnasium wenns soweit is... nur mal vorweg


----------



## mondraker-biker (20. November 2011)

ja, andy, war die klassische elendsklammtour plus neue trailabschnitt dank uli...


----------



## <NoFear> (20. November 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> hatten nur leider , wie gesagt, keine zeit... aber angi wusste das. also wärs fast dazu gekommen  unsere tochter soll dann auch ans gymnasium wenns soweit is... nur mal vorweg


----------



## zwente (21. November 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ei, weil pedale als einziges so unterschiedlich sind. kannst ja kein bike mit flatpedals wiegen, wenn der käufer dann seine eigenen klickies drauf tut und umgekehrt.
> 
> der eine macht seine 170gr leichten CB eggbeaters drauf, ein anderer 580gr schweren CB 5050 flatpedals. und die hersteller können ja schliesslich nicht wissen was montiert wird.


 
maja kannst ne 770gr Reifen draufziehen oder nen 1,1kg Schlappen....
und das Vorn+Hinten 

aber is ja eig auch wurst!

hehe kann ich auchn Lied von singen! in 2 Stunden schreib ich Mathe 3 Klausur, bin ich ma gespannt! Und das bei dem Wetter!


----------



## Ransom Andy (21. November 2011)

ei, dann mo viel erfolg.


----------



## <NoFear> (1. Dezember 2011)

+++ NEWS ++++++ NEWS ++++++ NEWS ++++++ NEWS ++++++ NEWS +++



Leider heute mal BAD NEWS aus ITALIEN:

_*Marzocchi  schlechte Nachrichten aus Bologna*

In den vergangenen Tagen konnte man der italienischen Presse besorgniserregende Meldungen entnehmen. Es macht ganz den Anschein, als stünde der italienische Federgabel-Hersteller Marzocchi kurz vor dem Bankrott. Angeblich würde man nun beim Mutterkonzern Tenneco über die Schließung der der Kultfirma aus Bologna nachdenken. Bevor es jedoch so weit kommt, möchte man erst versuchen, einen Käufer für das angeschlagene Unternehmen zu finden. [...]_

weiterlesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/12/01/marzocchi-schlecht-nachrichten-aus-bologna/



+++ NEWS ++++++ NEWS ++++++ NEWS ++++++ NEWS ++++++ NEWS +++


----------



## nf2 (2. Dezember 2011)

Für alle die sich nicht durch den ganzen Filmfreitag wühlen wollen, hier eines der gelungensten Videos was Landschaft und Optik angeht:

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/230263


Schönes lifestyle Video. Dirt und DH lastig mit häßlichem Baumkontakt bei Minute 2:08

http://player.vimeo.com/video/32771810?title=0&byline=0&portrait=0


Nicht spektakulär, aber ein Ensemble sehr schöner Trails

http://player.vimeo.com/video/31904216?title=0&byline=0&portrait=0


----------



## <NoFear> (2. Dezember 2011)

Shiiiit...der Baumkontakt kommt mir so bekannt vor....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (4. Dezember 2011)

Wetten dass?
Dirtjumper Andi Brewi bestritt gestern Abend die allerletzte Außenwette

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/video/1507862/Aussenwette-Mountainbike#/beitrag/video/1507862/Aussenwette-Mountainbike


----------



## nf2 (9. Dezember 2011)

Nice Aurum 2 in Action: http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/RoostDH-Webisode-Teaser-Video,10745/Geemilnermedia,8127

Interessante Perspektive (Boxxer WC workout) http://player.vimeo.com/video/10989253?title=0&byline=0&portrait=0

Hammer Trail, sehr geiler Racer-Style http://www.pinkbike.com/v/230893

High-End All-Mountain Video in super Landschaft http://player.vimeo.com/video/33293814?title=0&byline=0&portrait=0

Jekyll trailriding http://www.pinkbike.com/v/231775


----------



## nf2 (21. Dezember 2011)

Da hier ja seit einiger Zeit wenig geht, noch etwas mehr off-topic stuff von mir:

Gut gemachter Kurzfilm auf geilen Trails (BC eben), der sich schrittweise steigert. Die vorletzte Session gefällt mir am besten, super Style. Die outtakes zum Schluss sind aber auch sehr sehenswert, insbesondere das "wet-gap" und der backflip-Abgang. http://www.pinkbike.com/v/232579

VG
Daniel


----------



## <NoFear> (22. Dezember 2011)

Wenig los? ... MOOOMENT 

Nunja was soll man sagen: Es ist Mitte Dezember und das Wetter ist in der letzten Zeit alles andere als Bike-freundlich, zudem steht das Weihnachtsfest vor der Tür.

Nun, deine Videos sind da eine prima Abwechslung! Vielen Dank dafür!  Freue mich immer über Links, die zu guten Bikevideos führen 

Wenn das Wetter wieder etwas "konstanter" ist, könnte man sich ja treffen, um dann locker flowig über die Trails zu pflügen!?!
Ein netter Snowride wäre auch nicht schlecht, darauf hätte ich richtig Bock! Abwarten heißt die Devise!

Nun, dann bleibt mir an dieser Stelle nur noch folgendes zu sagen:

........................................................................

Ich wünsche der Bikegemeinde hier ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und für alle, die ich vor dem Jahreswechsel nicht mehr sehe, wünsche ich einen guten Rutsch ins NEUE Jahr!

........................................................................


Machts gut und haut rein!

*NoFear*


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. Dezember 2011)

dem kann ich mich ausnahmslos nur anschliessen.

merry christmas and a happy new year... ho ho ho


----------



## <NoFear> (22. Dezember 2011)

hey andy, wie läufts? alles klar bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (22. Dezember 2011)

ja, mann.. alles kuhl soweit. check your mails


----------



## <NoFear> (22. Dezember 2011)

_* [...] Wer also denkt bergab wäre einfach, ist noch nicht Downhill gefahren. [...] Ana Raecke *_

Hier ein interessantes Interview von der 27-jährigen Münchnerin

http://hobbymap.de/hobbys/sport/radsport/mountainbike/downhill/ana-raecke-downhill-wer-denkt-bergab-waere-einfach-ist-noch-nicht-downhill-gefahren


----------



## phoenicks (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich schließ mich mal mit einem dicken DITO der Weihnachts- & gutenRutsch-Glühstrumpf-Kette an!!   

Und als erfahrener   Top-freireitender Endurist  hab ich da auch noch was für's Auge gefunden - vor allem der Schluß is lustig... 
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Summer-of-Summit-Ep-7-Dewey-2011.html


----------



## Bikedude001 (23. Dezember 2011)

Wünsch euch Jonnies ein schönes Weihnachtsfest !!


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Dezember 2011)

danke...   SSSSSIGGI


----------



## mondraker-biker (24. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten edd all!!!


----------



## <NoFear> (1. Januar 2012)

Cooles Video vom Kollegen im Schnee:



...


----------



## 6TiWon (2. Januar 2012)

nach meinem ausflug in den schnee wünsche ich allen freireitern und enduristen einen guten start in 2012...


----------



## HardRock07 (8. Januar 2012)

hach jaaaa, wenns doch nur wieder schöner wird  den Spot dürften wohl so einiege hier kennen 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18364/h

BALD WIEDER !!!!!!


----------



## brillenboogie (9. Januar 2012)

joa, kommt mir sehr bekannt vor! die kollegen zeigen deutlich, daß da einiges mehr geht, als unser gepflegte schneckentempo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (9. Januar 2012)

so weit, so schön ... ab 2:30 wird deutlich, dass die "kollegen" auch nur mit "Wasser" kochen   
Ansonsten lustiges, abwechslungsreiches Video zum _tristen Einheitsgrau_ der Tage!!! Thx HardRock


----------



## <NoFear> (9. Januar 2012)

3 Minuten ATEMSTILLSTAND:


----------



## phoenicks (9. Januar 2012)

@hardrock: cooles video - paßt so richtig zum tristen wetter seit weihn8n!

@chris: hammer-abfahrt...! maximale lenkerbreite 739,6835 mm!!


----------



## HardRock07 (10. Januar 2012)

Der blaue Drop bei 1:38 ist ja mal derbe fies.
aber auch sonst ist die Strecke nix für schwache Nerven.


----------



## sportfreund78 (15. Januar 2012)

Ja in Südamerika gibt es andere Wegesicherungspflicht;-) Hatte das Video auch der Stadt geschickt in der Planungsphase...

Aber draussen warten bei uns auch geniale Bikespots...war heut mittag kurz aufm Mond:













die ganze Bilderstrecke gibts im Album "Mond"

Gruß Martin


----------



## Ransom Andy (15. Januar 2012)

jetzt muss ich grad überlegen wo nochmal der mond ist... herrensohr?


----------



## mondraker-biker (15. Januar 2012)

hut ab, martin, goile bilder!


----------



## <NoFear> (17. Januar 2012)

Ja... schöne Bilder sport(s)freund 

Zu deinem ersten geposteten Bild fällt mir jedoch ein... die Abfahrt ist etwas _*kurz*_ im Vergleich zu dem was du hier ab 0:15 siehst    

extrem monoton fallend


----------



## sportfreund78 (17. Januar 2012)

Klasse Video und vor allem klasse Sound! Die neue Scheibe von Monster Magnet ist durchwegs zu empfehlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (25. Januar 2012)

Die nächste [email protected] startet im Februar in Homburg.

Den genauen Termin und weitere Infos bekommt ihr auf folgender Homepage: www.bikeatnight.de


----------



## sportfreund78 (25. Januar 2012)

Auch die Nachbarregionen sind nicht untätig in Sachen Erschliessung:

http://www.mtb-club-mehring.de/index2.html


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Januar 2012)

Die aus der Trierer- / Hunsrück-Region scheinen mir sowieso sehr MTB-freudige "Nachbarn" zu sein. 
guckst du: http://www.wez-trassem.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=57&Itemid=63


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Januar 2012)

Atherton aufm neuen GT....


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Januar 2012)

schicke ratt


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Januar 2012)

'sch weiiissss wirklich feeeedddes rattttt - seeeehr nice !!!

war gestern unnerwegs und hab mir das 180er scott genius angesehen. war auch nettttttt!

werd mir heut midda noch enn speci anschauen gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Januar 2012)

aber net wieder ein neues.. oder?


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Januar 2012)

nee ich bin zur zeit nicht auf der suche bzw.  möchte z.zt. kein neues... 

jmd möchte sich ein ratttt zulegen, um damit etwas im wald rumzucruisen... beim anschauen der räder hab ich durch zufall das scott genius entdeckt.. wirklich fedddddes gerät, da haste guuude 180mm und du kannst den dämpfer per steuerung anpassen... also voll tourentauglich! 

finn'isch gud dass du das ransom wieder aufbaust  
haste neue teile bestellt?


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Januar 2012)

noch nicht. sind zwar schon n paar sachen im warenkorb, ich checke aber ob noch was fehlt. sieht aber derzeit nicht danach aus. spätestens am montag wird bestellt.


----------



## zwente (27. Januar 2012)

was brauchsten noch?  ich hab nochn paar sachen rumliegen!


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Januar 2012)

kleine kleinigkeiten wie innenlager und so scherze.


----------



## brillenboogie (27. Januar 2012)

mach ma hinne, die van muß langsam scheine bringen bei meinen ganzen spielzeugkäufen...


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Januar 2012)

jajaaaaa 

ei, ich hab mein krams zusammen. ich mach wei die bestellung. ist wohl doch nicht so viel wie anfangs befürchtet.


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Januar 2012)




----------



## <NoFear> (28. Januar 2012)

Enduroserie Specialized Enduro Series powered by Sram


http://www.enduroseries.net


----------



## wildchild (28. Januar 2012)

Sers Leute,
als Abschluss für diverse erfolgreiche Bike-Seasons in Homburg und Umgebung arbeite ich seit nun knapp 2 Jahren an einem kleinen Film. Dieser wird Parts aus verschiedensten Bereichen beinhalten (z.B. Freeride, MX, Trailriding (auch mit Vids aus den Vogesen xD), Kart, Fallschirmspringen,...), welche überwiegend hier in der Gegend gedreht wurden.
Ein kleiner Recut ist schon fertig ( http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18812/h ).

Die kommende Season versuch ich nochmal mehr zum Biken hier mit euch zu kommen, danach bin ich erstmal für 8 Jährchen in Hamburg  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (29. Januar 2012)

Alles klar wildchild! Meld dich einfach... oder hier immer mal rein schauen!

A pros pros Hamburg: *8 JAhre ?!* Warum so lange?


----------



## <NoFear> (29. Januar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Omp6N6ke6X8&feature=player_embedded"]"The Promo"      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## wildchild (29. Januar 2012)

8 Jahre wegen Studium und wahrscheinlich Promotion (ist im Prinzip Vorraussetzung für die meisten Arbeitgeber).
Ist aber nett schlimm, ich kenn da oben bereits sehr viele Leute außem Dirt-Bereich, Downhill ist im Norden ja nicht so angesagt


----------



## Bikedude001 (29. Januar 2012)

wildchild schrieb:


> Sers Leute,
> als Abschluss für diverse erfolgreiche Bike-Seasons in Homburg und Umgebung arbeite ich seit nun knapp 2 Jahren an einem kleinen Film. Dieser wird Parts aus verschiedensten Bereichen beinhalten (z.B. Freeride, MX, Trailriding (auch mit Vids aus den Vogesen xD), Kart, Fallschirmspringen,...), welche überwiegend hier in der Gegend gedreht wurden.
> Ein kleiner Recut ist schon fertig ( http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18812/h ).
> 
> Die kommende Season versuch ich nochmal mehr zum Biken hier mit euch zu kommen, danach bin ich erstmal für 8 Jährchen in Hamburg  .




Aldahhh supergut ! Musik gefällt ...


----------



## wildchild (29. Januar 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Aldahhh supergut ! Musik gefällt ...


 
Danke sehr 
Wenn du dich auch noch im fertigen Film sehen willst, musst du dich mal melden. Ich kann bis Ende Februar noch filmen, dann ist erstmal Schluss wegen Abitur und Abgabetermin fürs Seminarfach. 
Prinzipiell ist ja der Film fürs Forum nicht an den Abgabetermin für die Schule gebunden, daher bin ich mit dem Filmen und Schnitt recht flexibel 

lg,
Fabs


----------



## Bikedude001 (30. Januar 2012)

Am 11.02.12 findet der dritte Lauf zum Soulrider Wintercup in der Nähe von Losheim statt.
Vielleicht wäre das eine Gelegenheit für dich noch etwas Filmaterial einzufahren.


----------



## Bikedude001 (1. Februar 2012)

Eine Interessante Veranstaltung : Bluegrass Enduro bei unseren Nachbarn.....

http://www.jeromeclementz.com/elsass2011/


----------



## <NoFear> (1. Februar 2012)

Bis jetzt gibt es auf dieser Homepage leider keine aktuellen Termine :-|

Rest siehe hier:

Bluegrass Enduro Tour


----------



## <NoFear> (10. Februar 2012)

new video stuff:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (13. Februar 2012)

Zum vormerken als baldiger TV Termin:

http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Ultimate-Rush-011259414319914


----------



## <NoFear> (18. Februar 2012)

NEW VIDSTUFF (mal ohne Bikes...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...&feature=iv&src_vid=4B36Lr0Unp4&v=ShFAeNdiEiA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B36Lr0Unp4&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## <NoFear> (18. Februar 2012)

und eins mit DAMENRAD (...aber ohne Helm   )

http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=33185


----------



## phoenicks (18. Februar 2012)

uiuiui... da bekommt der begriff 'klapprad' ne ganz neue bedeutung!

hab auch was nettes gefunden, die sparsame musikalische ausstattung tut ihr übriges:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1NOvLB9szg"]Crazy Downhill Biking in Southern Utah -- Souped Up by John Nozum (video from SagePerspective)      - YouTube[/nomedia]

& noch'n querbeetclip:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7sCYQAVQZ4&feature=related"]PEOPLE ARE AWESOME 2      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. Februar 2012)

southern utah is geil!


----------



## zwente (19. Februar 2012)

http://extreme.com/mountainbike/1019851/vca-2012
halb acht gehts los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (19. Februar 2012)

Das zieh ich mir auf jeden fall rein....

Nicht vergessen am Samstag ist [email protected] .


----------



## <NoFear> (19. Februar 2012)

*FETT*es Video 

[pb]242446/[/pb]


----------



## doc_snyder (22. Februar 2012)

mal ontopic:

hat einer hier bock auf ne Endurotour in Homburg oder Kirkel,
wenns an den nächsten Wochenenden gutes Wetter hat?
Homburg kenn ich noch nicht, aber Kirkel. 

wenn ja, PM


----------



## mondraker-biker (22. Februar 2012)

ja, passt, am samstag ist bikeatnight! meld dich da an und du triffst uns!!!


----------



## <NoFear> (22. Februar 2012)

doc_snyder schrieb:


> mal ontopic:
> 
> hat einer hier bock auf ne Endurotour in Homburg oder Kirkel,
> wenns an den nächsten Wochenenden gutes Wetter hat?
> ...






wie eben schon erwähnt steigt die *[email protected]* dieses WE ! 

Zur Anmeldung und zu weiteren Infos gelangst du über folgende Homepage: *www.bikeatnight.de
*


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Februar 2012)

FLOWig unterwegs auf'm TRAIL...


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Februar 2012)

Auf der Homepage von  _www.active-bikes.de_

gibt es die ersten Fotos der 2012er [email protected]  !

==> http://www.active-bikes.de/sitedata/mtb_bilder/bikeatnight_2012.php


----------



## phoenicks (29. Februar 2012)

Kommen Sie, sehen Sie, staunen Sie! & froin Sie sich auf Ihren nächsten Trail:


----------



## <NoFear> (1. März 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/37029352"]2011 with The Coastal Crew on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## 6TiWon (3. März 2012)

war gestern mit jü auf der hohenburg: irgendwer hat doch tatsächlich den kompletten trail um die burg rum GEFEGT (ja , ihr habt richtig gelesen, schön sauber gefegt!!). so geleckt hab ich den noch nie gesehen, war ein richtiger genuss. aber rund um den muldenkipper(felsen):  alles kaputt durch die holzrausholer, ggrrrrrr., selbst die anfahrt zum drop: einfach nur sch...
heute dann rüber richtung stumpfer gipfel und hochsitztrail: da ist die welt noch in ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (10. März 2012)

phoenicks schrieb:


> Kommen Sie, sehen Sie, staunen Sie! & froin Sie sich auf Ihren nächsten Trail:



Richtig geiles / hartes VID


----------



## doc_snyder (14. März 2012)

hat wer bock am kommenden WE in Homburg oder Kirkel was zu machen? Trails oder gebaute Sachen, mir egal. Besonders viele Strecken kenn ich allerdings nicht


----------



## <NoFear> (16. März 2012)

SERVUS ZUSAMMEN!

HIER NE KURZINFO:

DIESEN SAMSTAG, ALSO MORGEN, WIRD IN OTTWEILER WEITER AM FLOWTRAIL GEBAUT. HIERZU SIND WIE IMMER ALLE EINGELADEN UM BEIM TRAILBAU MITZUHELFEN. DAS WETTER IST TOP. ALSO... MAN SIEHT SICH IN OTTWEILER 

genauere infos im nachbarfred...


----------



## <NoFear> (18. März 2012)

Suicide Ride ... ? !

Gleicher Track wie vor 4 Wochen... noch Mal ne Spur härter...


----------



## <NoFear> (2. April 2012)

Ne interessante Location im Schwarzwald gefunden:




http://www.flowtrail-wutach.de/

Hier werd ich im Sommer mal vorbeischauen!


----------



## IcaroZero (7. April 2012)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Auch die Nachbarregionen sind nicht untätig in Sachen Erschliessung:
> 
> http://www.mtb-club-mehring.de/index2.html



Zufällig haben wir von den Fliegers nen Startplatz direkt daneben. Da ich da heute noch was zu erledigen hatte, hab ich mich kurzerhand mit nem Kollegen dort getroffen um mal ein wenig rumzukurven. Und ich kann nur sagen  was die da hingezaubert haben. Gibt 3 Abschnitte blau-rot-schwarz, die sich am Ende alle wieder treffen. Man hat immer den Eindruck die Strecke würde nie enden, die ist wirklich ewig lang. Entsprechend dauerts auch bis man wieder oben ist .

 Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall mal hinzufahren.


----------



## <NoFear> (8. April 2012)

Ei super! Merci für die Info.
Dann freue ich mich ja jetzt schon auf meinen Trip in den Südschwarzwald im Sommer.


----------



## sportfreund78 (8. April 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Ei super! Merci für die Info.
> Dann freue ich mich ja jetzt schon auf meinen Trip in den Südschwarzwald im Sommer.



Hi Christian, 
da habt Ihr jetzt glaub aneinandervorbei gelesen. Icaro meinte die Trails
unserer IG Nachbarn in Mehring an der Mosel. Ist zum einen näher und zum anderen 
auch noch mehr Strecke und Alternativen. Da gibts auch im Frühjahr
nen Event mit geführten Touren und Verköstigung als Campingwochenende.
Denke Tim kann das noch ausschmücken, da er da meines Wissens einige Infos zu hat.


----------



## IcaroZero (9. April 2012)

Tschuld'schung. Hatte Martin's Post aus der Versenkung geholt und wohl für etwas Verwirrung gestiftet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (9. April 2012)

Nö, hat sich ja alles geklärt. 
Als ich deinen Post gelesen hab, war ich 'on the run'. Und habe in der Tat das oben stehende Zitat auf dem Smartphonebildschirm 'überlesen'...
Macht nix...


----------



## <NoFear> (9. April 2012)

ein *Bericht* von *nuts* hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=533629


----------



## sportfreund78 (9. April 2012)

Eine geniale Bikeveranstaltung durch alle Klimazonen, und vor allem auch mit
Konditionsanteil;-)

Remy Absalon konnte einen sicheren Sieg einfahren. Mit 49 Sekunden  Abstand verwies er Vorjahressieger JerÃ´me Clementz auf Platz 2. âMister  Megavalancheâ, Rene Wildhaber, der hier schon 6 Mal gewinnen konnte,  landete auf dem dritten Platz vor Nicolas Vouilloz auf Platz 4 und Karim  Amour auf Platz 5.

Rene Wildhaber steht vor dem Start mit Spitzhacke bewaffnet am FuÃ des ersten  Schneefeldes und hackt tief festgefahrene Spurrillen aus dem Eis. Der  Mann weiÃ, was sich gehÃ¶rt und vor allem auch, dass er genau hier gleich  gemeinsam mit den anderen Pros in HÃ¶chstgeschwindigkeit vorbeirasen  wird.


----------



## <NoFear> (10. April 2012)

http://www.zapiks.fr/share/player.swf?file=52995&lang=fr&s


----------



## phoenicks (10. April 2012)

bei der Suche / Inspiration eines potentiellen neuen Geschosses bin ich auf den französichen HOME-revolver gestoßen.
Kennt dat jemand?
Macht nen vernünftigen Eindruck:
http://www.zapiks.com/home-bicycles-project.html


----------



## phoenicks (11. April 2012)

Tja, hat sich erledigt - hab grad ne Preisanpeilung weit jenseits der 2 k nur für's Rahmenset gefunden; zumal noch kein offizieller Vertrieb existiert.
Schad 
Aber es gibt ja noch andre Franzosen, direkt vor der Haustür...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (15. April 2012)

Hier ein Video vom Freeridetrail bei Saarburg / Trassem:


----------



## IcaroZero (15. April 2012)

Müsst ich mir auch mal antun, zumal ich da an den Wochenenden das Öfteren mal ganz in der Nähe bin.

So schauts übrigens in Mehring aus:


----------



## <NoFear> (15. April 2012)

Ei super. Des koennt ma dann ja mal demnaechst angehen.


----------



## sportfreund78 (16. April 2012)

Nicht zu euphorisch aufbrechen - ich bin mit Tim vor 2 Wochen in Trassem kläglich
gescheitert;-) Andere Diziplin als gewohnt...


----------



## IcaroZero (16. April 2012)

...was auf den Videos eigentlich gar nicht so fies rüberkommt.

In Mehring ist auch das ein oder andere Ding was ich großzügig umfahren hab. Selbst auf der schwarzen Strecke hats fast überall Chickenways.

Mit einmal Auf-die-Fresse-legen bin ich da ganz gut weggekommen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. April 2012)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Hi Christian,
> da habt Ihr jetzt glaub aneinandervorbei gelesen. Icaro meinte die Trails
> unserer IG Nachbarn in Mehring an der Mosel. Ist zum einen näher und zum anderen
> auch noch mehr Strecke und Alternativen. Da gibts auch im Frühjahr
> ...



Was soll das für ein Event sein? Von wem organisiert? Wer führt die Touren?


----------



## sportfreund78 (16. April 2012)

http://www.mtb-club-mehring.de/trailpark/index.html

Der Event mit geführter Tour und Camping lief glaub über unsere Dimb IG Nachbarn.
Brillenboogie hatte da nähere Infos und kann vielleicht noch ergänzen.


----------



## brillenboogie (16. April 2012)

das ist wenn ich mich recht entsinne ne geschichte von dimb ig´s für dimb ig´s/dimb´ler. jeweils ein we, touren geführt von dimb guides, gemeinsames grillen und so. muß mal suchen...

edit: http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=138&Itemid=109


----------



## brillenboogie (16. April 2012)

*schön im harz!

*


----------



## brillenboogie (18. April 2012)

broooaaap broooaaap: [ame="http://vimeo.com/40304314"]"I want to brooaap free" by Nico Quere on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (18. April 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WeMKInPBC0&feature=relmfu"]People Are Awesome 3 [HD]      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Mai 2012)

AKTUELLES+++AKTUELLES+++AKTUELLES+++AKTUELLES+++AKTUELLES+++AKTUELLES+++

Die Eröffnung des FLOWTRAIL OTTWEILER wurde auf den 26.05.2012 verschoben.


siehe hier: 



sportfreund78 schrieb:


> [/COLOR][/B]Nachdem die Arbeiten am Trail fast beendet sind, die Witterung jedoch die Eröffnung der Strecke noch nicht zuläßt haben wir die Eröffnung auf den *26.05.2012* verschoben.*
> *Alle aktuellen Infos findet ihr auf unserer Homepage
> 
> *www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de*
> ...


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=513427&page=26


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Mai 2012)

*R.I.P. MCA !*


*- ohne Worte - *


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo, letzten Donnerstag war ich zum ersten Mal in eurer Gegend (Rabenhorst) unterwegs. 
Wirklich schöne Gegend mit sehr geilen Trails und Drops habt ihr da. 
Würde mich gern mal bei einer eurer Touren anschließen. 

Grüsse aus Saarlouis


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Mai 2012)

Moin Schbiker,

da haben wir uns am letzten Donnerstag wohl verpasst. Wir waren an dem Tag auch unterwegs.
Kannst bei der nächsten Tour gerne mitfahren. Wenn das nächste Mal eine größere Tour ansteht, wirds hier gepostet.

CU


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2012)

Jetzt am Samstag, dem 26.05.2012 ist es endlich soweit - der Flowtrail Ottweiler wird eröffnet:



sportfreund78 schrieb:


> *---Eröffnung**---Eröffnung**---Eröffnung**---Eröffnung**---Eröffnung**---Eröffnung---
> 
> *Endlich der Forumseintrag für den wir das alles hier vor gut einem Jahr begonnen haben:
> 
> ...


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2012)

+++


----------



## nf2 (24. Mai 2012)

in 2 min gehts ab:

http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331574595245/strength-in-numbers-worldwide-online-premiere


----------



## sportfreund78 (24. Mai 2012)

Ausflug in den Odenwald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. Mai 2012)

Neulich bei euch im Wald


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Mai 2012)

Servus...
Wie ich sehe habt ihr den Felsendrop gefunden. Cooles Bild. Leider liegt der Felsen mitten in einem vor kurzem stark bewirtschafteten Waldgebiet. Der Trail nach dem Drop ist nicht mehr so gut fahrbar wie früher. Vor nem Jahr konnte man in der Umgebung verschiedene Lines fahren. Heute polterst du über rumliegende Äste und Zweige, die die AXT IM WALDE hat kiegen lassen, in der Hoffnung, dass du dich nicht beim nächsten Ast auf die Fresse legst... 
Weiter unterhalb von diesem Felsen war mal ein kleiner Double plus 2 Kicker. Leider fielen auch diese Spots der AXT IM WALDE zum Opfer. Denke aber seit einiger Zeit daran die Dinge wieder aufzubauen...


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Mai 2012)

Nettes Vid sportsfreund78... sehen uns morgen bei der Eröffnung in Ottweiler!


----------



## sportfreund78 (27. Mai 2012)

Ganz nette Sequenz zum Thema, das glaub jeden von uns juckt;-)

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/Vanderham-and-Fairclough-Whip-Warm-Up,991/sspomer,2


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Mai 2012)

http://youtu.be/CDWFcs-3dBQ


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Mai 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDWFcs-3dBQ&feature=youtu.behmmm, dachte es würd sich so ein player öffnen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDWFcs-3dBQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (27. Mai 2012)

du meinst so:

[yt=ausschnitt_test_flowtrail_imagefilm]CDWFcs-3dBQ&feature[/yt]


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Mai 2012)

hmpf, jo. wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Mai 2012)

ei so:

[nomedia]www.youtube.com/watch?v=[/nomedia]CDWFcs-3dBQ&feature

_[_yt=Name des Videos]roterTextvonYT-URL[/yt_]_

www.youtu.be kann player nicht lesen?!?


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Mai 2012)

Schönes Video aus'm Steinbruch


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Mai 2012)

Muss mal meine Bilder von gestern sortieren und dann reinstellen!


----------



## <NoFear> (30. Mai 2012)

"Schnitzeljagd" - das ENDUROevent in Sölden... sieht SUPER aus


----------



## Bikedude001 (31. Mai 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> du meinst so:
> 
> [yt=ausschnitt_test_flowtrail_imagefilm]CDWFcs-3dBQ&feature[/yt]


 
Das kommt ja mal supergeil rüber


----------



## dhfr95 (3. Juni 2012)

heii leute! wohne in homburg schwazenbach und habe auch interesse an freeride /enduro touren besitze bergamont big air 6.1 das ein bisl gewichtsoptimiert wurde


----------



## dhfr95 (3. Juni 2012)

ups da ist mir ja ein fehler unterlaufen. ich meinte natürlich schwarzenbach. ich bin schüler auf dem gymnasium johanneum und bin 16 jahre alt


----------



## <NoFear> (4. Juni 2012)

Servus... Schwarzenbach ist ein Begriff  Willkommen an Bord!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (4. Juni 2012)

*DIMB Vorstand und Aktive nach Mitgliederversammlung neu formiert*

Seit über 20 Jahren engagiert sich die Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike e.V. (abgekürzt DIMB) für die Belange der Mountainbiker. Als gemeinnütziger Verein von Mountainbikern, Händlern, Herstellern, etc. gegründet, hat er heute über 45.000 Mitglieder. Der Einsatz für den umweltverträglichen MTB-Sport scheint wichtiger denn je, da derzeit Anstrengungen der Behörden und der Politik, das Befahren von Strecken zu verbieten, immer mehr zunehmen. Legale MTB-Strecken zu eröffnen wie vor einem Jahr in Stromberg oder vergangene Woche in *Ottweiler* sind ein Weg, Aufklärungs- und politische Lobbyarbeit bis hin zur Klage vor Gericht, sind weitere Wege, die die DIMB beschreitet, um den Mountainbikesport in Deutschland voran zu bringen.

hier weiterlesen : http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/06/01/dimb-vorstand-und-aktive-nach-mitgliederversammlung-neu-formiert/


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Juni 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> 3 Minuten ATEMSTILLSTAND:



Was für ein kranker Run!!!  Da gefriert mir das Blut in den Adern!!!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. Juni 2012)

Die Strecke fahr ich moins immer zum Bäcker


----------



## LatteMacchiato (14. Juni 2012)

ich auch, nur die andere Richtung


----------



## sportfreund78 (15. Juni 2012)

Am Sonntag wird von 11 Uhr bis 15 Uhr der "Flowtrailer" in Ottweiler in Betrieb sein. Wer Lust auf ein paar Shuttlefahrten hat ist willkommen! Fünf Euro Scheine
bereithalten um Wechselgeldengpässe zu vermeiden.

Anfahrt und weitere Infos unter: 
www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de


----------



## <NoFear> (16. Juni 2012)

Hey Martin, merci für die Info wegen *"FLOWTRAILEN"* morgen in *OTTWEILER*! 

Kann selbst leider nicht nach OTW kommen, da ich ab dem frühen Nachmittag verplant bin, denke aber, dass es für den einen oder anderen hier durchaus interessant sein könnte!

..........................................................................

*INFO für Kurzentschlossene:*

Heute Treffpunkt 12:15 Uhr Homburg Entenmühle/ehem. Musicpark, Abfahrt dann in Richtung KIRKEL.

..........................................................................


----------



## de-el (18. Juni 2012)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag wird von 11 Uhr bis 15 Uhr der "Flowtrailer" in Ottweiler in Betrieb sein. Wer Lust auf ein paar Shuttlefahrten hat ist willkommen! Fünf Euro Scheine
> bereithalten um Wechselgeldengpässe zu vermeiden.
> 
> Anfahrt und weitere Infos unter:
> www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de




Super für die info!Hatte leider voll ken zeit,wann ist den das nächste mal ein Shuttle geplant?Wäre gut wenn man das ne Woche vorher schon veröfentlicht.Un wie ist das mit den 5 scheine gemeint einmalhoch = 5 oder was?


----------



## sportfreund78 (18. Juni 2012)

Für nen fünfer gibts 3 Fahrten. Nächster Termin steht noch nicht fest und ist sowohl abhängig vom Wetter als auch abhängig von nem freien Bus.
Sobald Termine klar sind werden diese auf unserer Homepage und bei Facebook veröffentlicht. Wenn wir im Vorfeld über die Homepage Gruppenanfragen ab ca. 20 Personen bekommen kann auch gesondert ein shuttletermin gebucht werden.


----------



## Bikedude001 (2. Juli 2012)

Bitte unterstützen......

Das geht gar nicht !
http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php...news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=513427&page=30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (2. Juli 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Bitte unterstützen......
> 
> Das geht gar nicht !
> http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php...news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=513427&page=30


----------



## <NoFear> (2. Juli 2012)

Hier was neues für GOPRO-Begeisterte:







http://www.funsport.de/artikel_id_65804_a_Wi-Fi-BacPac---Wi-Fi-Remote-Combo-Kit.html


----------



## <NoFear> (11. Juli 2012)

New movie: Where the trail ends

Teaser














Zugspitz X:







Geiles Video von der GoPro Film Tour in SWEDEN:
Gute Aufnahmen, fette Musik, geile Trails NATURE FEELING pur!


----------



## 6TiWon (12. Juli 2012)

haben gestern mal Sonntag ins Auge gefasst für HOM(e)-trailbiken:  angedacht war Startpunkt ab Rabenhorst so um 15 Uhr. (Richtung Sportplatz FC Homburg  und noch ein bisschen weiter dahinter die Strasse hoch bis ans Ende. im  Wald dann noch ca. 150m reinfahren) 
bis jetzt dabei: *NoFear, tomvo, phoenix, eduard haarig* ,*6tiwon*. 
@uli: geht bei dir auch früher?. hängt alles wieder mal an dir...??? wollten nicht zu spät losdüsen _*13 Uhr*_ wär besser. haben dann mehr Zeit nach hinten raus


----------



## <NoFear> (12. Juli 2012)

Treffpunkt Rabenhorst bei google maps: 49.311876,7.359506
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.311806,7.359828&hl=de&ll=49.31203,7.359402&spn=0.006883,0.017531&num=1&t=h&z=16&iwloc=A

Kompromiss bei Uhrzeit (Um dem Uli entgegenzukommen ): 14:00 Uhr ??


----------



## phoenicks (13. Juli 2012)

14°° am Rabenhorst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (14. Juli 2012)

*E R Ö F F N U N G am 14.07. *

FOTOS


----------



## wollus (15. Juli 2012)

moin ,

ich bin auch aus hom und schon länger auf der suche nach ein paar biker in der gegend. hab von eurem treffpunkt am rabenhorst gelesen ,wollte euch vorher fragen ob ihr mich mitnehmen würdet und ob das bei dem wetter überhaupt stattfindet? 

gruß marcel


----------



## <NoFear> (15. Juli 2012)

Komm einfach vorbei...


----------



## wollus (15. Juli 2012)

alles klar bis später


----------



## <NoFear> (15. Juli 2012)

War ne tolle Tour heute. Zum Schluss kam ja noch richtiges "Danny Hart"Feeling auf. 
Hoffe ihr seid alle gut nach Hause gekommen...
Ist auf jeden Fall eine Wiederholung wert. Und soviel sei an der Stelle gesagt. Es gibt noch viel zu sehen


----------



## sportfreund78 (15. Juli 2012)

Man muß das Wetter nehmen wie es kommt und vielleicht in diesem Sommer einfach mal die Ratschläge anderer Sportikonen beherzigen:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIX3p-1tOik"]Bruce Lee - Be Water My Friend      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## mondraker-biker (15. Juli 2012)

Ich stand bestimmt noch eine halbe Stunde da, bis es aufgehört hat zu regnen. Ich kam trocken nach hause. Aber sonst wars gut... 

O J


----------



## <NoFear> (15. Juli 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfMQdFGTKAs"]Danny Hart - Champery - 2011 UCI Downhill World Championship      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (15. Juli 2012)

War durchaus nah dran


----------



## phoenicks (15. Juli 2012)

Ja, hat mir auch gut gefallen; aber war halt nur ein Bruchteil des Homburger Pädcheangebots! Sollten sich die Wetterkapriolen mal legen würd ich den Rest vom Fest mal angehen, Bergrennen is dann auch keins mehr & problemloses Straßenqueren möglich 
Der Homburger Wald hat noch einiges zu bieten! & zur Not reicht dazu ein Hardtail allemal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (17. Juli 2012)

watch this:

 [FONT="]http://www.mondraker.com/12/esp/videos.html[/FONT]


----------



## <NoFear> (17. Juli 2012)

F.Barel in Action!


----------



## brillenboogie (18. Juli 2012)

sehr gutes englisch für einen franzosen !
insgesamt extrem hässliches rad, mag die buckelwale mit tretlagergeschwür einfach nicht:kotz:...
cockpit sieht zudem sehr hoch aus. sind zwar noch spacer im spiel, aber das 0mm vorbau ding muß ja konstruktionsbedingt schon sehr hoch bauen. 

ob ich jetzt zum innovationsverweigerer werde und wichtige schritte in der entwicklung des mtb sports verpasse ?


----------



## sportfreund78 (18. Juli 2012)

Immerhin wagt sich ein Hersteller neue Ideen umzusetzen und von der Performance her scheint es ja zumindest nicht schlechter vorwärts zu gehen. 
Über Ästhetisches kann man nicht streiten, Geometrieveränderungen in einem so technischen Sport tun aber sicher der gesamten Bikeindustrie gut. Die Argumentation scheint mir schlüssig.
Die ersten Elastomerfederungen von Manitou wurden auch belächelt aber dank der Vision solcher Leute sitzen wir jetzt auf unseren Endurokisten und haben eine breite Auswahl und müssen nicht alle Velo Schauff fahren...


----------



## <NoFear> (19. Juli 2012)

Bin dann mal OFFLINE. Der Berg ruft: Klettertour in Österreich. 
CU


----------



## brillenboogie (19. Juli 2012)

jetzt auch mal bierernst und ungeachtet der ästhetik :
ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob für unsere interpretation von enduro ein immer länger werdender radstand durch immer flacheren lenkwinkel und verlängerung des "front center" (bb-front axle laut f. barel) von vorteil ist.
sicher sind unserere heutigen "do-it-all-bikes" deutlich abfahrtstauglicher und vor allem mit mehr laufruhe gesegnet als ihre früheren pendants, nicht zuletzt wegen den flacheren winkeln, aber wir wollen ja auch noch ne serpentine ohne versetzen oder driften fahren können?!
natürlich müssen die extreme ausgelotet werden, was der entwicklung dient (und nicht zuletzt auch dem marketing).
eins noch zur augenscheinlichen performance: f. barel fährt uns auf egal welcher strecke auch mit dem velo schauff in grund und boden !
fazit: viele entwicklungen in unseren " jungen" sportarten setzen sich  dauerhaft in moderaterer form durch, siehe no-nose shapes, wide body  concept und reduced board length concept als analoges beispiel aus der  surfindustrie.

@chris: viel spaß!


----------



## mondraker-biker (19. Juli 2012)

buckelwaldiskussion morgen oder übermorgen (ein paar insiderinformationen inklusive)


----------



## sportfreund78 (20. Juli 2012)

Am Samstag gibt es von 12 Uhr bis 17 Uhr Shuttlebetrieb an Flowtrail Ottweiler.
Weitere Infos auch immer unter www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de
und auf Facebook.

Für Sonntag ist ein Ausflug in die Vogesen nach Dabo geplant. Es gibt bis jetzt noch 4 freie Plätze. Bei Interesse schnell per PN anmelden.
Abfahrt wird in Limbach am Park & Ride Parkplatz sein
Sonntag, 9.30 Uhr
Zustiegsmöglichkeit im Raum Saarbrücken 10.00 Uhr

Programm: ca. 40km, 1.200 Hm    100% Trailspaß + "Sandwich americaine"


----------



## 6TiWon (20. Juli 2012)

jetzt nur noch 2 freie plätze
ps: nicht schon wieder americaine! kann ich diesesmal ein sandwich provenciale bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (20. Juli 2012)

martin sollte dann mal ne aktuelle teilnehmerliste hier reinstellen...


----------



## sportfreund78 (21. Juli 2012)

Globus Güdingen wäre der Zwischenstop in SB um 10 Uhr -da ist Platz.
Teilnehmerliste konkret fasse ich mal zusammen:
Tim, Sven, Dirk, Jürgen, Bettina, Martin, Mathias, Gudrun, Charly, Manu

plus anfrage xrace und doc snyder

Also 12 Mann- 8 Sitzer Bus plus 4 Sitzer Auto
Aufm Hänger können wir 10 Bikes unterbringen, 1 evtl im Bus zerlegt, müsste also im oder am Auto noch 1 rein

Detailplanung entweder am Flowtrail oder hier bis spätestens 20 Uhr heute abend.

Jasper hat sich ja noch net gemeldet-war das nur ne Idee oder konkret?

Denke overall ist dann für diesmal Buchungsstop bei 13 Leuten.
Bei gelingen kann der ausflug in der Form ja zeitnah wiederholt werden...


----------



## sportfreund78 (21. Juli 2012)

xrace ist raus, doc snyder dabei.

Treffpunkt Limbach 9.30 Uhr
Ostspange/Osthafen 10.00 Uhr

1 zusätzliches Auto ab Sb ist zu organisieren


----------



## brillenboogie (21. Juli 2012)

ein zusätzliches auto ab sb ist vorhanden. 
wird saugud !


----------



## mondraker-biker (10. August 2012)

Brook hat seinen 1. WC gewonnen:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22795


----------



## <NoFear> (12. August 2012)

Gestern wurde der NO JOKES Trail in STROMBERG eröffnet.

Hier erste Eindrücke in Form von nem Video und Bildern...

Das Video vom heutigen Eröffnungstag des No Joke Trails !!!








Bilder: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/51732



Quellen:
http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/images/120720_nojokes_opening.jpg
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1CsVYgZXOQ"]Flowtrail Stromberg  NO JOKES Trail      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (19. August 2012)

*Achtung Frühpost

Wir, das ist der Dirk und ich, starten heute um 11.oo Uhr am Schiesshaus in Homburg Richtung Elendsklamm/Fritz-Claus-Hütte in einem den Temperaturen angemessenen Tempo

Hat noch jemand Lust?

Anschliessend gibt es auch ein


*


----------



## <NoFear> (19. August 2012)

Moin moin  -  mein Vormittach' war leider schon verplant: 10km Volkslauf 

Das nächste Mal wieder


----------



## <NoFear> (19. August 2012)

Dieses Jahr wieder:

Grüne Hölle Freisen + MTB-Rallye







http://www.g-h-f.org/?page_id=2

MTB Rallye mit Verbindungsetappen und 5 gezeiteten Wertungsprüfungen.

(in Anlehnung an die Enduroveranstaltungen des BDR)

Dieses Jahr erstmalig: 

  Gesonderte BigBike Klasse und Wertung für Räder mit mehr als 14kg und mindestens 140mm Federweg!!! 

Ausschreibung  *hier*


Quellen: http://www.g-h-f.org/?page_id=2


----------



## <NoFear> (19. August 2012)

...zu guter Letzt:

Heute wird der BIKEPARK in Trippstadt offiziell eröffnet!

http://www.bikepark-trippstadt.de/


----------



## sportfreund78 (20. August 2012)

Grüne hölle Freisen war letztes Jahr schon gut und scheinbar wurden die Rufe nach Enduroklasse auch gehört...
also sollten wir doch erneut dort präsent sein um auch von der Änderung zu profitieren


----------



## doc_snyder (20. August 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr wieder:
> 
> Grüne Hölle Freisen + MTB-Rallyehttp://www.g-h-f.org/?page_id=2



Hab mir die Regeln mal durchgelesen, aber das mit den Wertungsprüfungen kapier ich nicht. Kuckt sich das jemand an und vergibt Noten?


----------



## <NoFear> (20. August 2012)

Definition Wertungsprüfung (WP):
Streckenabschnitt der auf Zeit gefahren wird. Jetzt geht es zur Sache. Hier wird mit mindestens einer Minute Abstand zum Vordermann gestartet. Ihr bekommt am Start jeder Prüfung Informationen über die Streckenlänge, die HM (Bergauf und Bergab) und den Streckenverlauf.
Schafft ihr es die eine Minute Vorsprung eures Vorgängers aufzuholen, braucht ihr nicht hinter eurem Konkurrenten herzufahren, hier ist Überholen erlaubt. Die Startreihenfolge wird sich im Laufe der Veranstaltung aber dadurch nicht mehr ändern. Wir appellieren an eure Fairness. Überholt bitte ohne zu behindern, ihr solltet aber auch das Überholen gegebenenfalls ermöglichen.
Wir sind bemüht euch anhand eurer Saisonleistung in der Altersklasse einzuteilen. (Rechtzeitige Online Anmeldung daher sinnvoll)


----------



## <NoFear> (20. August 2012)

Hier die Bilder von der Bikepark-Eröffnung in Trippstadt!

http://www.bikepark-trippstadt.de/themen/Bilder%20%26%20Videos-TID9246?2,0,0


----------



## sportfreund78 (21. August 2012)

Mir der grünen Hölle das ist zu vergleichen mit einer Bikeausfahrt wie ne CTF als großer Rundkurs. In dem Rundkurs sind einfach einzelne Streckenabschnitte als Wertungsprüfung
eingerichtet, in denen deine Zeit gestoppt wird. Zwischen den Wertungsprüfungen pedaliert jeder in eigenregie, muß lediglich ein Zeitlimit einhalten um seine geplante Startzeit an der nächsten WP einzuhalten. 
Einfach anmelden und erleben!


----------



## <NoFear> (21. August 2012)

Ein BERGAMONSTER in Action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (26. August 2012)

Lautstärke an; Video laden; Vollbild... und looooos gehts

KALKBRENNER on Trail


----------



## <NoFear> (30. August 2012)

Auf der Facebook-Seite des Flowtrail Ottweiler hat RansomAndy einen super Link gepostet: *

Enduro Mountainbike Magazin* 

näheres hier: http://issuu.com/41publishing/docs/enduromtbmagazin1


----------



## wollus (30. August 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ-8jVlaYb8&feature=related"]Chris Akrigg  A Hill in Spain  MTB Downhill720p H 264 AAC      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## 6TiWon (31. August 2012)

unn was hat das jetzt mit enduro-touren in homburg zu tun???


----------



## <NoFear> (31. August 2012)

das dient, denk ich, wie die anderen Videos hier zur Unterhaltung an so nem verregneten Tag.... 

btw: cooles Vid ...


----------



## sportfreund78 (31. August 2012)

Jetzt weiß ich auch mal wo die schwarzen Verfärbungen in meimen Carrara Marmor herkommen...


----------



## wollus (1. September 2012)

6TiWon schrieb:


> unn was hat das jetzt mit enduro-touren in homburg zu tun???




kleine fahrtechnische Anregung


----------



## brillenboogie (3. September 2012)

is auch nicht in und oder um homburg und auch keine homburger dabei (die wollten und oder konnten ja nicht...).
war ja sowas von der hammer :


----------



## wollus (3. September 2012)

sieh echt lecker aus wo war das denn ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (3. September 2012)

Depatement "Hautes Alpes" im Durancetal. War bereits die zweite Auflage, aber wie Tim schon sagt sind die Saarpfalz Biker ja immer bisl zögernd mit neuen Spots;-)
Es wird nächsten Sommer auf jeden Fall die 3. Auflage geben-mal sehen wer dann dabei ist...

Gut gemacht auf die Schnelle Tim...das Rohmaterial wird wohl für einige Winterabende reichen...


----------



## <NoFear> (6. September 2012)

***NEWS***NEWS***NEWS***NEWS***NEWS***NEWS***NEWS***

Dirt-JAM im Homburger Raum:








Im Rahmen der festlichen Eröffnung des Vereinsgeländes des TV 06 Kirrberg findet im Saarland ein Dirtjam inklusive Best-Trick-Contest statt, bei dem es drei Lines zu fahren gibt. Zu gewinnen gibt es Sachpreise von Active Bikes, aber natürlich sind nicht nur erfahrende Fahrer eingeladen, sondern auch Anfänger, denn auf den Kunterbunt Trails gibt es für jeden etwas zu fahren. Für das leiblich Wohl ist den ganzen Tag gesorgt.

Kunterbunt Trails Teaser: [ame="http://vimeo.com/46617789"]http://vimeo.com/46617789[/ame]


http://www.facebook.com/events/125203537625058/

http://www.stadtrad-homburg.de/

http://www.active-bikes.de/



***NEWS***NEWS***NEWS***NEWS***NEWS***NEWS***NEWS***


----------



## <NoFear> (9. September 2012)

.


----------



## sportfreund78 (9. September 2012)

Ganz schön still um reale Bikeerfahrungen geworden hier im Forum...
Wie schauts mit Feierabendrunden? Wir wollen morgen den wohl letzten Sommertag für ne Runde auf den St.Wendeler Trails nutzen.
Donnerstag soweit das Wetter trocken bleibt ein Ausflug nach Rodalben geplant mit eher frühem Start...


----------



## 6TiWon (10. September 2012)

wer fährt vor, wo treffpunkt, zeitangabe, wo genau gehts hin, streckenverlauf, wer besorgt kartenmaterial...


----------



## sportfreund78 (10. September 2012)

Heute Abfahrt 17 Uhr geplant bei Rad Puhl in Niederlinxweiler.
Kartenmaterial brauche ma net, Ortskundiger Führer dabei.
Wenn sich was ändert schreib ich bis 15 Uhr nochmal hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (10. September 2012)

Ich pack's heute leider nicht"


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. September 2012)

Vielleicht hat der Eine oder Andere Lust bei unser Dienstagsfeierabendtour mitzufahren?
Start wie immer am Laden 19:00. Licht ist angesagt !


----------



## 6TiWon (10. September 2012)

17 uhr schaff ich heut auch nicht vor ort zu sein...


----------



## <NoFear> (10. September 2012)

Ein neuer Konkurrent für die GoPro?

CamOne
Infinity Kamera 






Die CamOne infinity ist die Full HD Actionkamera für all Deine Sportarten. Die geringe Größe, das handliche Format, ein Gewicht von nur 77 Gramm und das umfangreiche Sortiment an Halterungen lassen eine Montage einfach überall zu, z. B. am Helm, dem Fahrradlenker oder am Surf- und Snowboard.
Der integrierte 1,5 (38,1 mm) Bildschirm gibt das Livebild wieder und informiert über Kameraeinstellung und Status. Das Ergebnis einer Aufnahme lässt sich direkt anhand des Bildschirms bewerten.

Das Easy-Button Bedienkonzept ermöglicht die intuitive Handhabung der Kamera. Eigene Knöpfe für die Foto-, Video- und Abspielfunktion, für das Menü und das Einschalten der Frontleuchte machen die Bedienung schnell und einfach.

Die CamOne infinity zeichnet mit bis zu 60 Bildern pro Sekunde (bps) in 720p und 30 bps bei 1080p in Full HD auf. Funktionen wie Zeitraffer, Intervallaufnahmen und Serienbilder sind integriert und bieten weitere spannende Einsatzmöglichkeiten.
Durch das optionale Zubehör kann das Kamerasystem auf die persönlichen Anforderungen angepasst werden. Halterungen wie die Surfhalterung, Brusthalterung oder der gebogene Halter optimieren die Fixierung für jeden Anwendungsbereich.

Die CamOne infinity verfügt über zwei 32GB Micro-SD-Karten-Slots, eine Mini-HDMI- und eine USB-Schnittstelle. Über den USB-Port kann zudem das AV-Signal mit dem enthaltenen AV-Kabel an einem TV-Gerät wiedergegeben werden, mit dem Ten-2-Ten Adapter (ebenfalls enthalten) wird das komplette FlyCamOne HD Hardwarezubehör kompatibel: Video-Funk-Übertragung, GPS, externer Bildschirm, und viele weitere.

Kristallklare Videos gelingen mit der enthaltenen DiveBox bis zu einer Wassertiefe von 40 Metern - ohne weiteres Zubehör, denn die CamOne infinity kann auf die Lichtbrechung des Wassers eingestellt werden, indem das Objektiv um 95° gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gedreht wird.
Die Wechsellinsen erlauben die Anpassung auf den gewünschten Bildausschnitt. 96°, 142° oder 170° Objektive stehen zur Verfügung. Ist eine Linse beschädigt, kann sie schnell und einfach gegen ein Ersatzobjektiv ausgetauscht werden.
Highlights:

Integriertes, hochauflösendes Display
Full HD-Aufnahmen in 1080p
HD-Aufnahmen in 720p mit 60 bps
Auswechselbare Objektive
Präzise Glaslinse
Easy Button-System
Front LED
Auto-Power-Off, Automatische Bildschirmabschaltung


Chest Mount - Brusthalterung für Infinity 





Quelle: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/MEDIA/Elektronik/Kamera/Infinity-Kamera.html


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. September 2012)

Die hab ich mir auf der Messe angeschaut... gefällt mir gut.
Kleiner, leichter und günstiger als die GoPro.
Gibts ab nächster Woche bei uns im Laden.


----------



## sportfreund78 (11. September 2012)

Nächster Bikesporttag ist Donnerstag, Treffpunkt und Zeit sind noch zu planen
aber auf jeden Fall tagsüber, tendenziell eher vormittags.
Rodalben ist geplant. Rückkehr spätestens 16 Uhr, da wir ab 17 Uhr am Flowtrail bauen.

Wer noch interesse hat mitzukommen einfach melden.


----------



## <NoFear> (11. September 2012)

Eine sehr seriöse Reportage über den Downhillsport im ZDF:

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/kanaluebersicht/aktuellste/480#/beitrag/video/1727996/Sam-Hill,-der-neue-Nordketten-K%C3%B6nig


----------



## Koohgie (13. September 2012)

wird verkauft, falls jemand interesse hat PM an mich. 
Alutech Pudel FR, federweg 160 - 195mm (je nach dämpfer und einstellung, im moment 195), die winkel und trettlagerhöhe sind einstellbar, an der Front gibt feinsten 180mm BOS federweg, hinten ist ein Vivid 5.1, Quad LRS 2200g, Saint Kurbel, Avid Elexier r, Schimano SLX Schaltung, Spank Subrosa lenker 720mm, Holzfeller Vorbau, TLD edition Sattel, FSA sattelstütze....
gewicht um die 17 kg....


----------



## 6TiWon (14. September 2012)

biken in der heimat:
wollten uns am samstag mittag ab 14 Uhr zu einer gepflegten enduro-runde treffen zum biken: 1.) hom(e) trails. treffpunkt 14 Uhr jahnhütte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




oder alternativ: 2.) kirkeler trails, dann treffpunkt natufreundehaus 14 Uhr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



warte mal auf rückinfos...


----------



## de_hippi (15. September 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,
hat jemand nen Tourenvorschlag für ne 2h Endurorunde rund um Kirkel. 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (17. September 2012)

Donnerstag, 16.30 Uhr, in Kirkel am Naturfreundehaus, wer da ist, ist da!


----------



## 6TiWon (18. September 2012)

wenn ich bis do. ein auto hab, komm ich auch dorthin...


----------



## brillenboogie (18. September 2012)

was ist denn mit dem kleinen roten?


----------



## 6TiWon (18. September 2012)

putt (kupplung im arsch), mann tut das weh...


----------



## sportfreund78 (19. September 2012)

na da kommt doch noch einer aus der Ecke Hom...vielleicht doch ausnahmsweise mal gemeinsam anreisen;-)

Übrigens anreisen...noch eine Bikeveranstaltung im Nahumfeld, die wir nächtste Saison vielleicht nicht verpassen sollten...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/49618781"]SISXXII on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Seppo73 (19. September 2012)

Alter was ist denn das für eine Mucke im Video?? 
Sau gail


----------



## <NoFear> (23. September 2012)

Das ist *Schlammbein *mit *Dunkel, Kalt & Hart* 

http://www.wikipedalia.com/index.php?title=Schlammbein


----------



## Seppo73 (23. September 2012)

Hi,

Danke für die Info


----------



## <NoFear> (23. September 2012)

No Prob!
Die Jungs sind im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes KULT !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banelion (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

habt ihr am mittwoch was traillastiges geplant?

gruß


----------



## <NoFear> (1. Oktober 2012)

Du meinst ne Tour in Homburg sprich auf den HOMeTrails?


----------



## banelion (1. Oktober 2012)

so was in der Art. Wir sind 5 Biker die aus der Illinger Gegen kommen und waren am Sonntag den Felsenweg und Umgebung gefahren, was richtig Fun gemacht hat. Von daher kann es auch gerne Rund um Homburg werden 

Gruß


----------



## sportfreund78 (1. Oktober 2012)

Paar Leute haben sich für Mittwoch am Flowtrail Ottweiler verabredet um bisl weiterzubauen und anschließend zu biken. Bei Interesse in diese Richtung generell einfach ne mail an [email protected] und wir setzen euch auf den Verteiler.

Desweiteren organisieren wir viele Trailtouren in "Internes Trailforum Südwest".
Bei Interesse bei einer der nächsten Touren mal reinzuschnuppern auch über die emailadresse melden und informieren lassen. Wer ein paar mal mit von der Partie war wird dann auch fürs Forum freigeschaltet.
Morgen abend gehts erstmal in die Schweiz zum Trails surfen - Yeaaahhhh!!!


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Oktober 2012)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> na da kommt doch noch einer aus der Ecke Hom...vielleicht doch ausnahmsweise mal gemeinsam anreisen;-)
> 
> Übrigens anreisen...noch eine Bikeveranstaltung im Nahumfeld, die wir nächtste Saison vielleicht nicht verpassen sollten...
> 
> SISXXII on Vimeo



Wenn du da hin willst du musst du dich jetzt schon bewerben


----------



## sportfreund78 (2. Oktober 2012)

Haben da gute Kontakte-wenn wir hinwollen werden wir nen Platz bekommen.
Könnten wir über Winter in die konkrete Planungsphase einsteigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scharle123 (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo. Am Wochenende jeman auf den hom(e) trails unterwegs bzw in Ottweiler?


----------



## Bikedude001 (7. Oktober 2012)

Hab heute mein neues Aufnahmegerät getestet.
Ist etwas wenig Actiongeladen ... aber Kirkel rockt 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSZzInzJi0A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## <NoFear> (7. Oktober 2012)

jetzt live... : http://live.redbull.tv/events/114/red-bull-rampage/


----------



## <NoFear> (7. Oktober 2012)

btw dude: die aufnahmen mit der neuen cam sehen gut aus! ist das die contour?


----------



## EvilDevil (7. Oktober 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> btw dude: die aufnahmen mit der neuen cam sehen gut aus! ist das die contour?


In der Beschreibung steht: Cam one
Google's erster Hit http://www.camonetec.com/

Dürfte die Infinity sein. ;-)

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## <NoFear> (7. Oktober 2012)

sry... die meinte ich auch...


----------



## <NoFear> (7. Oktober 2012)

sehr cooles video


----------



## tozzi (8. Oktober 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Hab heute mein neues Aufnahmegerät getestet.
> Ist etwas wenig Actiongeladen ... aber Kirkel rockt
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSZzInzJi0A&feature=youtu.be



Hallo,

wachsen denn die Bäume wie im Viedeo zu sehen wirklich so krumm ?
Bin zwar schon seit bestimmt mindestens 10 Jahren nicht mehr im Kirkeler Wald unterwegs gewesen - aber meine mich erinnern zu können, daß die Bäume damals dort ohne Verkrümmungen gegen den Himmel gewachsen waren 
Aber sonst: nettes Video, daß mal wieder Lust auf eine Heimatrunde macht.

Grüße


----------



## EvilDevil (8. Oktober 2012)

tozzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wachsen denn die Bäume wie im Viedeo zu sehen wirklich so krumm ?
> Bin zwar schon seit bestimmt mindestens 10 Jahren nicht mehr im Kirkeler Wald unterwegs gewesen - aber meine mich erinnern zu können, daß die Bäume damals dort ohne Verkrümmungen gegen den Himmel gewachsen waren
> ...



Entweder ist es das Fischaugenobjektiv der Kamera (...nääää...) oder (meiner Meinung nach viel wahrscheinlicher) es ist durch die extreme Geschwindigkeit dazu gekommen, dass die reflektierten Lichtstrahlen der Bäume, die nen weiteren Weg zurücklegen mussten, dann auch entsprechend später die Sensoren der Kamera erreichten und es dadurch zu nem Krümmungseffekt im Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum und der Bäume gekommen ist. 

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## tozzi (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

das mit dem Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum könnte es natürlich sein - oder aber die minderwertige Qualität des Objektives ...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (8. Oktober 2012)

Bei dem Tempo krümmt sich der Raum. Genau wir die Ausdehnung unseres Weltalls. Iss doch klar !

Die GoPro oder Cam One haben 170 Grad Weitwinkelobjektive, dadurch krümmt sich der Bildschirmrand.
Das ist normal.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (8. Oktober 2012)

die wachsen dort so, sind sog. Kamerabäume


----------



## tozzi (8. Oktober 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Bei dem Tempo krümmt sich der Raum. Genau wir die Ausdehnung unseres Weltalls. Iss doch klar !
> 
> Die GoPro oder Cam One haben 170 Grad Weitwinkelobjektive, dadurch krümmt sich der Bildschirmrand.
> Das ist normal.



Hallo,

so extrem weitwinklig ist die Aufnahme nun auch nicht - find die tonnenförmige Verzerrung an den Rändern dafür schon sehr groß .

Grüße


----------



## m.detambel (8. Oktober 2012)

scharle123 schrieb:


> Hallo. Am Wochenende jeman auf den hom(e) trails unterwegs bzw in Ottweiler?


 

Ich hab mal ins Auge gefasst für am we nach Ottweiler..
Oder Trassem...
Oder beides


----------



## <NoFear> (8. Oktober 2012)

Daran waer jetzt interessant, wie die gleiche Strecke mit ner GoPro  ausgesehen haette... wie stark bei dieser Aufnahme das Bild an den Rändern im vgl zur CamOne verzerrt ist...


----------



## scharle123 (8. Oktober 2012)

War an Samstag in Ottweiler. Nächstes WE bin ich im Pfälzer Wald unterwegs.
Wer Interesse am GPS Track hat muss nur kurze Pn schicken. Track gibt's dann ab Sonntag.


----------



## mondraker-biker (12. Oktober 2012)

vielleicht gefällt's euch

    [FONT="][nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnLmGMzxSNg&feature=plcp&list=PLFA2306B231FF8F18"]Brook MacDonald rides Val d'Isere - Fabien Barel presents # 4 - YouTube[/nomedia][/FONT]


----------



## Bikedude001 (12. Oktober 2012)

Gefällt 
Hab heute auch noch was endeckt: http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=271_1349825072
Lycra ahoi


----------



## mondraker-biker (13. Oktober 2012)

soll ich mir jetzt doch wieder n rennrad kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (13. Oktober 2012)

mondraker-biker schrieb:


> vielleicht gefällt's euch
> 
> [FONT="][url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnLmGMzxSNg&feature=plcp&list=PLFA2306B231FF8F18"]Brook MacDonald rides Val d'Isere - Fabien Barel presents # 4 - YouTube[/url][/FONT]



Ist ein geiles Video  Neben Bock aufs Trailfahren bekommt man auch zusätzlich Appetit auf kulinarische Köstlichkeiten!


----------



## sportfreund78 (15. Oktober 2012)

Vom 10. bis 14. Oktober fand in Dahn der Trailsoutlehrgang der DIMB e.V. statt und die Ig Saar wird mit 4 neuen Trailscouts in die neue Saison starten.
Die neuen Trailscouts sind Annette Schmidt, Barbara Lorenz, Bettina Treinen und Martin Halm.
Falls es noch Leute hier gibt, die sie Ausbildung ebenfalls bereits absolviert haben meldet euch bitte per mail an: [email protected]
damit wir einen Überblick haben und in der neuen Saison viele schöne Trailtouren organisieren können. Wer selbst Interesse an Fortbildungen hat findet alle Infof auf
www.dimb.de

Hier ein paar Eindrücke vom Lehrgang:


----------



## Bikedude001 (16. Oktober 2012)

Heute Abend Nightride in Homburg.
Abfahrt 19:00 Uhr vorm Laden. Fahrzeit c.a. 2,5 Stunden.


----------



## <NoFear> (16. Oktober 2012)

Fettes Video von der Eröffnung des Pumptrack in SB


----------



## <NoFear> (19. Oktober 2012)

War die Tage ein paar Mal auf den HOMeTrails unterwegs. Wie letztes Jahr im Herbst beginnen bei uns im Wald wieder die Baumfällarbeiten. 
Dieses Mal ist der Trail am "K2" betroffen. Hier besonders der untere Bereich. 
Überall liegen wieder Bäume und Äste kreuz und quer!   Zudem wurde teilweise versäumt auf die Baumfällaktionen hinzuweisen!   
AUFPASSEN heißt die DEVISE !!!


----------



## <NoFear> (19. Oktober 2012)

DIE Kamera für MTB und Adventure-Aufnahmen kommt in DRITTER Auflage:  GoPro HD HERO3: 3 neue Modelle angekündigt 

























weitere Infos hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/10/17/gopro-3/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grungebass (19. Oktober 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> War die Tage ein paar Mal auf den HOMeTrails unterwegs. Wie letztes Jahr im Herbst beginnen bei uns im Wald wieder die Baumfällarbeiten.
> Dieses Mal ist der Trail am "K2" betroffen. Hier besonders der untere Bereich.
> Überall liegen wieder Bäume und Äste kreuz und quer!   Zudem wurde teilweise versäumt auf die Baumfällaktionen hinzuweisen!
> AUFPASSEN heißt die DEVISE !!!



:-(
Wo ist der "k2"?


----------



## <NoFear> (20. Oktober 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/50919634"]The Quere Attitude on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## LatteMacchiato (21. Oktober 2012)

schönes Video
schade nur, dass die Bodenbeschaffenheit extrem leidet


----------



## grungebass (21. Oktober 2012)

hui, die Motocrosser halten scheinbar nix von "Trailerhaltung" 

Aber ne geile Freeride-Performance!
Aber schade, dass die engen Kurven scheinbar nur mit blockiertem Hinterrad so schnell zu nehmen sind... 
Automatischer Anliegerbau


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Oktober 2012)

ne Bergamont ANSAGE:


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Oktober 2012)

Was ist jetzt daran so besonders?
Vor allem würde mir das gequetschte auf den Sack gehen.


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Oktober 2012)

Nunja, es ist wie immer... - alles Ansichtssache !


----------



## sportfreund78 (26. Oktober 2012)

Wir haben das goldene Oktoberwetter die Tage genutzt um mal wieder ein eigenes Video
zu drehen und wieder festgestellt daß wir Top Bikereviere vor der Haustüre haben.
Wer jetzt Lust bekommt selbst nochmal Trails zu surfen kommt einfach morgen zum Flowtrail Ottweiler zur Saisonabschlußparty: Shuttle, Grillen, Chillen, Siegerehrung, Fotowettbewerb und einfach auf die erste Flowtrailsaison anstoßen! Los gehts um 11 Uhr. Alle infos auf Facebook und www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de


----------



## nf2 (26. Oktober 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> War die Tage ein paar Mal auf den HOMeTrails unterwegs. Wie letztes Jahr im Herbst beginnen bei uns im Wald wieder die Baumfällarbeiten.
> Dieses Mal ist der Trail am "K2" betroffen. Hier besonders der untere Bereich.
> Überall liegen wieder Bäume und Äste kreuz und quer!   Zudem wurde teilweise versäumt auf die Baumfällaktionen hinzuweisen!
> AUFPASSEN heißt die DEVISE !!!



Hey Chris, wie siehts denn aktuell auf dem K2 aus? Sind die noch am Fällen oder arbeiten in dem Gebiet und wie stark mitgenommen sieht die line aus?


----------



## 6TiWon (26. Oktober 2012)

mitterer teil liegt (nach dem grossen sprung ins steinfeld) nach kreuzen des hauptweges(vor der steilabfahrt) zu mit einem dicken baum. bike muss drübergehoben werden. geht aber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (26. Oktober 2012)

Wird nächste Woche geräumt !


----------



## <NoFear> (26. Oktober 2012)




----------



## <NoFear> (26. Oktober 2012)

nf2 schrieb:


> Hey Chris, wie siehts denn aktuell auf dem K2 aus? Sind die noch am Fällen oder arbeiten in dem Gebiet und wie stark mitgenommen sieht die line aus?



Also wie oben geschrieben ist der mittlere Teil zu. Ohne schweres Gerät auch sehr mühsehlig das weg zu bekommen. 

Ein weiterer Baum liegt/ oder lag quer und zwar ab der Stelle kurz vor der Steilabfahrt (also dem letzten Trailstück), auf der Waldautobahn links hoch, dann dem Trail folgen der parallel zur Landstraße oben im Wald verläuft. Genau auf dem Trail lag/liegt auch ein Baum quer. Wenn ich demnächst die große Fiskars dabei hab, isser weg


----------



## 6TiWon (30. Oktober 2012)

nahes ausland


----------



## <NoFear> (30. Oktober 2012)

Um nicht zu sagen... Frooonkreich! ;-)
Sieht gut aus... solche Passagen sind subbbba!

Vermisse noch n paar Pix von der Heimat... HOMeTrails etc.


----------



## nf2 (30. Oktober 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Vermisse noch n paar Pix von der Heimat... HOMeTrails etc.



Dann lass uns doch mal was machen...hab schon einige Ideen


----------



## Bikedude001 (31. Oktober 2012)

Wenn jemand Interesse an einem Fahrtechniktraining hat......
Wir machen am 24.11. eins

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=605797


----------



## <NoFear> (31. Oktober 2012)

War heute wieder auf nem _*after work ride*_ auf den HOMeTrails unterwegs. 
Der Trail am K2 ist wieder frei. Da war jemand schneller... und hat sehr saubere Arbeit geleistet. Vielen Dank an die fleissige Hand / fleissigen Hände


----------



## <NoFear> (7. November 2012)

Vormerken:  Samstag, der 08.12.2012 --> Nikolaustour im Homburger Wald !!!


Nähere Infos hierzu siehe hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=606967


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (7. November 2012)

Hier ein sehr gutes TEST-Video zur CamOne:


----------



## 6TiWon (9. November 2012)

hallo fans, falls interesse da:
kurzfristig für morgen/samstag geplant: hom(e) trailbiken...hochsitz, muldenkipper. k2... mal sehen oder auch richtung kirkel die pädcher rocken. je nach zuspruch und wetterlage
treffpunkt ist am schiesshaus in homburg so um 12 uhr.(von homburg kommend richtung sandorf rechts im wald). wir können aber unterwegs noch ortsunkundige aufgabeln?
bis jetzt: mondraker-biker, 6tiwon


----------



## m.detambel (9. November 2012)

6TiWon schrieb:


> hallo fans, falls interesse da:
> kurzfristig für morgen/samstag geplant: hom(e) trailbiken...hochsitz, muldenkipper. k2... mal sehen oder auch richtung kirkel die pädcher rocken. je nach zuspruch und wetterlage
> treffpunkt ist am schiesshaus in homburg so um 12 uhr.(von homburg kommend richtung sandorf rechts im wald). wir können aber unterwegs noch ortsunkundige aufgabeln?
> bis jetzt: mondraker-biker, 6tiwon


 

hatte morgen zwar angedacht aufn hoxberg zu downhillen aber in gemütlicher runde machts mehr spaß!!
wenns wetter passt währe ich geneigt mich anzuschließen.. 

Ist das in der nähe von einem Minigolfplatz?


----------



## brillenboogie (9. November 2012)

muss leider arbeiten


----------



## phoenicks (9. November 2012)

dito...


----------



## <NoFear> (9. November 2012)

Kann morgen nedd mit. War deshalb heut Nachmittag gleich nach der Arbeit unterwegs und hab die restliche Sonne genossen. Die Trails im Homburger Wald sind zwar etwas nass, dafür aber sehr griffig!!
Also viel Spass beim Trailriden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raddüdel (9. November 2012)

Mal schauen 50zu 50Lust hätte Ich ja.


----------



## m.detambel (10. November 2012)

Moin moin,
so wie das Wetter ist passe ich.. hab keine entsprechende Kleidung.
Falls Ihr fahrt viel Spaß!!!


----------



## mondraker-biker (10. November 2012)

jou, wetter sieht nicht gut aus


----------



## EvilDevil (10. November 2012)

Hi!

Falls es auf morgen verschoben werden würde (morgen soll es ja trockener bleiben), würde ich mich anschließen ;-)

Viele Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## m.detambel (10. November 2012)

EvilDevil schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Falls es auf morgen verschoben werden würde (morgen soll es ja trockener bleiben), würde ich mich anschließen ;-)
> 
> ...


 

würde mir auch passen


----------



## mondraker-biker (10. November 2012)

ausritt heut fällt ins wasser

wenn's morgen besser sein sollte, könnten wir uns um 12.oo am schiesshaus treffen, um ein paar HOM(e)-Trails abzureiten

dirk fällt morgen aus, ich bin dann aber da!


----------



## EvilDevil (10. November 2012)

Hi,

also ich wäre dabei! Wettervorhersage sieht auch gut aus, den ganzen Tag bewölkt, aber trocken 
Treffpunkt Parkplatz Schiesshaus... ist das das Restaurant (halb) im Wald, an dem hintendran ein Bogenschiessplatz ist?

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## mondraker-biker (10. November 2012)

Jou Patrick, genau dort isses...

Leutz, kommt aus den Löchern und zeigt Euch

Mudriding inbegriffen

Jürgen


----------



## m.detambel (10. November 2012)

Dabei!


----------



## grungebass (10. November 2012)

Dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenicks (11. November 2012)

allah guud


----------



## mondraker-biker (11. November 2012)

für allefälle noch meine nr. 0163/9706478!

bis nachher


----------



## m.detambel (11. November 2012)

3 butterschmeeren sind verputzt


----------



## mondraker-biker (11. November 2012)

ich hoffe, euch hat die heutige auslegung der hometrails gefallen!

gruss

jürgen


----------



## phoenicks (11. November 2012)

Jop, supa - haste schön zusammengebastelt! 
Unds wetter hat auch gepaßt!


----------



## EvilDevil (11. November 2012)

Kann mich auch nur anschließen! Schöne Trails gut gemischt 
Nächste Anschaffung bei mir ist aber definitiv die absenkbare Sattelstütze 

Viele Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## m.detambel (12. November 2012)

EvilDevil schrieb:


> Kann mich auch nur anschließen! Schöne Trails gut gemischt
> Nächste Anschaffung bei mir ist aber definitiv die absenkbare Sattelstütze
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Patrick


 

Nächste Anschaffung bei mir sind Oberschenkelmuskeln 
War echt ne schöne Tour. Und dieses mal hab ich fast alles mitgenommen ^^


----------



## m.detambel (12. November 2012)

EvilDevil schrieb:


> Kann mich auch nur anschließen! Schöne Trails gut gemischt
> Nächste Anschaffung bei mir ist aber definitiv die absenkbare Sattelstütze
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Patrick


 

Nächste Anschaffung bei mir sind Oberschenkelmuskeln 
War echt ne schöne Tour. Und dieses mal hab ich fast alles mitgenommen ^^


----------



## grungebass (12. November 2012)

war scheen!
so muss ne Tour sein -> Enduro

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raddüdel (12. November 2012)

Super Tour gestern


----------



## <NoFear> (18. November 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0Ytt9xUQ8Fo


----------



## nf2 (19. November 2012)

Alter, die han doch was am Schwimmer.

So einen Urban DH track könnte man vom Schlossberghotel quer durch die Altstadt bis in die Talstraße auch anlegen. Mit Roadgap am H&M


----------



## <NoFear> (19. November 2012)

Dann ist nächstes Jahr der erste Lauf im Wintercup ein Metro-Downhill...


----------



## EvilDevil (19. November 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0Ytt9xUQ8Fo



Das könnte man ja fast auch in HOM machen, vom Schlossberg runter über die Treppen zu den Höhlen mit Zieleinlauf auf dem Christian-Weber Platz ;-)

Edit sagt:
Da hatte noch einer die Idee ;-)
.... das kommt davon, wenn man vor dem Frühstücken was schreibt, dann gemütlich frühstückt und dann erst postet... 
=> Aber das zeigt auch, dass das Konzept passen würde, wenn 2 voneinander unabhängig das gleiche Konzept entwickeln


----------



## <NoFear> (19. November 2012)

Hmm... da ist was dran  

Krasse Passage... da runter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilDevil (19. November 2012)

Schonmal geplant:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=henaajjctbszwsbc
Wobei der Start evtl. etwas krass ist ;-)


----------



## Bikedude001 (19. November 2012)

Das wäre echt mal ne Idee !


----------



## nf2 (20. November 2012)

Ich stell mir das als Mischung aus Südamerikanischen Urban DH races und dem RedBull district ride Nürnberg (allerdings weniger slopestyle) vor. Eine separate DH line und eine kurze dirtline für nen besttrick-contest in der Homburger Altstadt wäre sehr geil.



Noch was anderes interessantes:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/11...die-bluegrass-enduro-tour-wird-international/

Vielleicht gibts dann auch mehr Startplätze für Amateure bei unserem Nachbarn


----------



## nf2 (22. November 2012)

Sehr geil:







http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/11...-fahrer-koennen-sich-ueber-welt-serie-freuen/


----------



## 6TiWon (22. November 2012)

bikt ihr noch selber oder sucht ihr nur nach artikeln. ne spass beiseite recht informativ der artikel. endurobiken ist klasse!!!


----------



## nf2 (22. November 2012)

6TiWon schrieb:


> bikt ihr noch selber oder sucht ihr nur nach artikeln. ne spass beiseite recht informativ der artikel. endurobiken ist klasse!!!


 
Glaub mir Dirk, ich würde nichts lieber tun, aber aus gesundheitlichen Gründen bin ich ja leider schon längere Zeit in der off-season und werde das wohl auch noch einige Zeit bleiben müssen.....


----------



## <NoFear> (22. November 2012)

Kopf hoch nf2! 

Das wird, glaub mir!! Nur nicht den Glauben an das Morgen verlieren!
Ich weiss wie Schei$$e es ist, wenn man da hängt und aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht biken kann! 
Die nächste Saison kommt! Und dann simmer dabei...!!!


----------



## EvilDevil (23. November 2012)

... speaking of... ist morgen (ab morgens/vormittags) jemand um Homburg unterwegs, der nichts gegen einen Mitfahrer hat? ;-)


----------



## <NoFear> (23. November 2012)

Sprich mal den _phoenicks _an


----------



## 6TiWon (24. November 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Die nächste Saison kommt! Und dann simmer dabei...!!!



hallo daniel, ganz der meinung von christian: saison ist eh vorbei und 2013 greifen wir alle wieder an. so long und troztdem ein schönes we


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (27. November 2012)

CANYON Werksfahrer ROB J in:

Lebenslinien - Fliegen ohne Flügel 

Drei bis vier Stunden trainiert Robert täglich auf seinem Mountainbike. Er ist ehrgeizig, gibt immer sein Bestes - anders hätte er sich seinen Kindheitstraum nicht erfüllen können. Geboren ist Robert in Prag. Seinen Vater kennt er nicht. Als er sechs Jahr alt ist, heiratet seine Mutter einen Deutschen und zieht mit den beiden Kindern nach Kempten. Zwei Jahre später stirbt sie an Brustkrebs. Für Robert folgt eine schreckliche Zeit: Der Stiefvater misshandelt ihn. Das Jugendamt schaltet sich ein und Robert kommt in ein Kinderheim. Dort gilt sein einziges Interesse den Fahrrädern: Auf zwei Rädern erkundet er die Welt jenseits der Heim-Mauern, fährt stundenlang durch Wald und Wiesen und fühlt sich zum ersten Mal wieder frei und glücklich. Für Robert ist klar: Er will Fahrradprofi werden! Er findet kleine Jobs und spart jeden Pfennig. Dann reicht es endlich für ein eigenes Mountainbike. Bald schon gewinnt er erste Rennen und es dauert nicht lange, da wird er von einem Talent-Sucher entdeckt. "Ich hab' sehr früh so ziemlich alles verloren, was ich hatte: meine Mutter und mein Zuhause. Das einzige, worauf ich mich verlassen konnte, was mich immer wieder angetrieben hat, war mein Traum." Vor ein paar Monaten ist Robert Vater eines kleinen Sohnes geworden. Die neue Rolle löst viele Fragen in ihm aus, aber eines weiß Robert genau: Er will ein guter und verlässlicher Vater werden.
Quelle: http://www.br.de/fernsehen/bayerisc...ien/lebenslinien-fliegen-ohne-fluegel102.html

FILM:
http://www.br.de/fernsehen/bayerisches-fernsehen/sendungen/lebenslinien/lebenslinien110.html


----------



## nf2 (28. November 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Kopf hoch nf2!
> 
> Das wird, glaub mir!! Nur nicht den Glauben an das Morgen verlieren!
> Ich weiss wie Schei$$e es ist, wenn man da hängt und aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht biken kann!
> Die nächste Saison kommt! Und dann simmer dabei...!!!





6TiWon schrieb:


> hallo daniel, ganz der meinung von christian: saison ist eh vorbei und 2013 greifen wir alle wieder an. so long und troztdem ein schönes we



Thx guys! 2013 back on trail&track...


----------



## <NoFear> (28. November 2012)

Aber hallo !!!


----------



## <NoFear> (30. November 2012)

Hier ein Vid zum Einstimmen in die kalte Jahreszeit!


----------



## Markus (MW) (30. November 2012)

Die Schipp is super


----------



## <NoFear> (11. Dezember 2012)

*Winterliche Trails* gab es vergangenes Wochenende in Homburg zu bezwingen: 

Die Bikeaholics und das Team von www.active-bikes.de (Einöd) haben ganze Arbeit geleistet und für viele begeisterte Biker ein äußerst gelungenes *WINTEREVENT* in den Schnee gezaubert!


*VIELEN DANK dafür!*


Hier ein *Beweisvideo* von active-bikes: 

[yt=Nikolaustour Homburg 2012 ]rLS7XiZ5gKg&feature[/yt]



*Bilder *des Events:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/55128


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Dezember 2012)

Neues Endurobike von NS Bikes


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Dezember 2012)

Schönes Soda


----------



## <NoFear> (22. Dezember 2012)

Servus zusammen! Den vermeintlichen "Weltuntergang"  haben wir ja dann doch -ooohhhh WUNDER- überlebt....  

Und nun ist es wieder soweit: Das Weihnachtsfest steht vor der Tür und das Jahr 2012 neigt sich dem Ende zu.



...............................................................

Ich wünsche der Bikecommunity ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins NEUE Jahr!

...............................................................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (25. Dezember 2012)

Heute früh auf den HOMetrails unterwegs gewesen. Coole Sache - da kannst de Ende Dezember in nem Langarmtrikot fahren und hast immer noch warm... 

Hier ein "Verdauungsvideo" für den zweiten Weihnachtsfeiertag:  

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSpUnRQZ8HI"]All.I.Can. - Trailer - Freeski - YouTube[/nomedia]


CU on HOMeTrails


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## brillenboogie (26. Dezember 2012)

global warming at it´s best!  hatte beim "holy-ride" am 24. geradezu hitzestau. schöner frühlingstag war das...


----------



## <NoFear> (26. Dezember 2012)

Da hast du absolut Recht. Wetter und Temperaturen sind zur Zeit abnormal!!

Aber gut, dann warten wir mal aufn Schnee ;-)


----------



## phoenicks (28. Dezember 2012)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaachtung:


----------



## phoenicks (28. Dezember 2012)

hat zwar weniger mit enduro zu tun, trotzdem hier ein kleines schmankerl für's frühjahr, wenn die wurzeln & bemoosten steine wieder griffig werden:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/10695528"]Chris Akrigg TEOCALI.0 on Vimeo[/ame]

wünsch allen ibc'lern vorab schoma nen 'guten rutsch'!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (1. Januar 2013)

Prosit Neujahr an die IBC-Bikegemeinde !!


----------



## <NoFear> (11. Januar 2013)

Doping-Sünder bei Megavalanche in Frankreich!!  
"Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt..." so war die Einstellung gegenüber Dopingbefürchtungen in diversen BIKE-Disziplinen. Und jetzt das: Überführter Dopingfall bei Super-ENDURO-Event MEGAVALANCHE...

Was ist nur los im Radsport?

hier weiterlesen:  http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/01/09/doping-suender-betrueger-bei-megavalanche-auf-la-reunion-ueberfuehrt/


----------



## LatteMacchiato (11. Januar 2013)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Doping-Sünder bei Megavalanche in Frankreich!!
> "Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt..." so war die Einstellung gegenüber Dopingbefürchtungen in diversen BIKE-Disziplinen. Und jetzt das: Überführter Dopingfall bei Super-ENDURO-Event MEGAVALANCHE...
> 
> Was ist nur los im Radsport?
> ...




wo Geld verdient wird, wird beschi..en


----------



## <NoFear> (11. Januar 2013)

Dann wird die "Durchseuchung" nun auch im BIKESport voran getrieben


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Januar 2013)

Veranstaltung auf den HOMeTrails:




2013


Infos hier: 
http://www.bikeatnight.de


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=615736


----------



## <NoFear> (16. Januar 2013)

BEST OF European Outdoor Film Tour:

http://wstreaming.zdf.de/zdf/veryhigh/130115_eoft_fo1_wud.asx


----------



## <NoFear> (17. Januar 2013)

FABIEN BAREL verlässt *MONDRAKER* !

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/01/15/fabien-barel-geht-neue-wege-zweifacher-weltmeister-trennt-sich-von-mondraker/


http://www.pinkbike.com/video/283404/


----------



## <NoFear> (18. Januar 2013)

WINTER ... Langeweile?
Hier (=>http://enduro-mtb.com/magazin/) das neue ENDURO Mountainbike Magazine KOSTENLOS lesen und DOWNLOADEN !


----------



## <NoFear> (19. Januar 2013)

LIFE CYCLES - FILM auf Youtube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5Cc1RhiYWg&feature=player_detailpage#t=2s

got fixed...


----------



## m.detambel (21. Januar 2013)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> LIFE CYCLES - FILM auf Youtube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evJclGGjXlo&feature=player_embedded#!


 
Video wurde entfernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (21. Januar 2013)

Hier ist er noch in ausgewählter Form zu sehen:

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/haup...20226/Die-European-Outdoor-Film-Tour,-Folge-2

so ab minute 24 etwa...die anderen Filme sind aber auch sehr spannend...vor allem JP Auclair an seiner Buslinie...müsste man im Sommer auch mal mitm Rad machen;-)

Morgen abend kommt der nächste Teil in ZDF Kultur, 21.15 Uhr


----------



## sportfreund78 (21. Januar 2013)

Der Herr Auclair nutzt hier erst den öffentlichen Personennahverkehr:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-VCWUtNm-4"]JP Auclair Street Segment (from Sherpas Cinemas' All.I.Can) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## <NoFear> (15. Februar 2013)

Neuer COUP von *FABIEN BAREL*: _2013 im *CANYON* Factory Enduro Team_

http://blog.canyon.com/?p=9074

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02/15/fabien-barel-fuer-2013-neu-im-canyon-enduro-team/


----------



## da rookie (17. Februar 2013)

gnoomend! ja...der fabien...sehr geil...bin mal gespannt. freu mich super drüber. das wird ne ziemlich goile saison.


----------



## dhfr95 (20. Februar 2013)

Scuht jmd von euch ein preisgünstiges radl das man gut zum enduro aufbauen kann? wenn ja hätt ich was für denjenigen/diejenige


----------



## 6TiWon (23. Februar 2013)

bestimmt sucht irgendwer irgendein bike, blos bestimmt nur nicht hier, sondern im bikemarkt...


----------



## <NoFear> (26. Februar 2013)

da rookie schrieb:


> gnoomend! ja...der *fabien*...sehr geil...bin mal gespannt. freu mich super drüber. das wird ne ziemlich goile saison.


----------



## brillenboogie (26. Februar 2013)

überlege gerade, ob der fabien barel meinem canyon jetzt nachträglich eine seele einhaucht?! 

http://youtu.be/kWpq04f7qPo


----------



## brillenboogie (26. Februar 2013)

valparaiso city dh einfach wieder unfassbar! und gracia wieder fit, wie man sieht!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/60389574"]Pista #RBVCA2013 on Vimeo[/ame]

nicht nur aufm rad unterhaltsam der tüp...
http://youtu.be/kWpq04f7qPo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (26. Februar 2013)

Der Cedric ist und bleibt ne absolute GRANATE


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. Februar 2013)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> überlege gerade, ob der fabien barel meinem canyon jetzt nachträglich eine seele einhaucht?!



No way


----------



## m.detambel (1. März 2013)

Doch nicht verkauft? Oder nicht losgeworden?
Hab aufm Rückweg vom Urlaub mal nen Abstecher im ShowRoom gemacht..



brillenboogie schrieb:


> überlege gerade, ob der fabien barel meinem canyon jetzt nachträglich eine seele einhaucht?!


----------



## brillenboogie (1. März 2013)

nicht zu nem guten kurs losgeworden (zum glück ). fahrs zwar nicht gerade häufig, aber macht schon spaß.
nur das orange konnte ich auf die dauer nicht ertragen...


----------



## m.detambel (2. März 2013)

Hmm.. Das Orange habe ich auch nicht so verstanden. So sieht das Bike ja richtig gut aus!!
Sind das andere Laufräder oder lackiert?


----------



## brillenboogie (2. März 2013)

gefällt mir auch viel besser so. laufräder sind vom ehemaligen enduro, erst wenn die fertig sind gibts was neues!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.detambel (2. März 2013)

Ich glaub, ich versuch mal Plastik-Lack.. 
Kennste das? Den kann man nachher auch nochmal abziehn.
Kenne einen, der hat damit seine Felgen am Auto lackiert und der macht Waschanlage etc alles mit.


----------



## FabeJay (5. März 2013)

Wann gehts bei euch mit den Touren in Homburg wieder los?

Würd mich gern mal anschließen. Mein neues Bike ist fertig und muss getestet werden


----------



## <NoFear> (5. März 2013)

Das kannst du gerne tun. Jetzt am WE sehe ich jedoch schwarz, denn laut Wettervorhersage soll es leider regnen. Ich denke, dass sich demnächst aber sicherlich etwas ergibt!
Zu welchen Zeiten ist es denn bei dir am günstigsten?


----------



## FabeJay (6. März 2013)

Am Wochenende hab ich meistens Zeit oder unter der Woche Donnerstag und Freitag so ab 1 Uhr!
Gruß

FabeJay


----------



## sportfreund78 (7. März 2013)

Wer lust hat sich als Trailscout der IG Saar zu engagieren hat spontan die Möglichkeit
den Trailscout Lehrgang in Dahn vom 9. bis 13. März 2013 zum Sonderpreis zu buchen.

Infos zum Lehrgang findet Ihr unter www.dimb.de

Lehrgangsgebühr:
195 Euro statt 355 Euro.

Buchung geht nur über die Ig Saar.
Wer also Interesse hat schnell bei mir melden und das Bike entstauben.


----------



## banelion (8. März 2013)

@ NoFear: Ich würde mich dann auch mal anschließen bei Eurer Tour. Bei ginge es auch am besten am Wochenende, speziell Sonntagvormittags.

Gruß


----------



## <NoFear> (14. März 2013)

Da wir zur Zeit wieder kaltes winterliches Shiiiiitwetter haben - hier ein Beitrag, der die Herzen von euch Bikefreaks erwärmen sollte:


----------



## doc_snyder (14. März 2013)

Rio ist immer eine Reise wert  Aber zum biken atm wahrscheinlich viel zu heiß und feucht.


----------



## <NoFear> (14. März 2013)

Mag sein, dennoch wäre es ein unvergessliches Erlebnis.


----------



## m.detambel (15. März 2013)

Wenn man schnell genug is kühlt der Fahrtwind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (17. März 2013)

Bei diesem Hammervideo kühlt der Fahrtwind auch ganz schön krass... 






[/QUOTE]


----------



## <NoFear> (18. März 2013)

Made in SAARland - Lampen von OutLED

hier ein Beitrag von letzter Woche im Mag's vom SR:






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIrQxg6EGQA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## <NoFear> (27. März 2013)

Schneidi rockt aufm Hardtail !


----------



## banelion (27. März 2013)

wie sieht es bei euch mit ostern aus? ostermontag-vormittag?!


----------



## <NoFear> (27. März 2013)

_Sehr gutes_ (!!!) Fahrtechnikvideo wieder bei YT verfügbar: All-Mountain Biking Basic Skills  by Fabien Barel


----------



## <NoFear> (27. März 2013)

banelion schrieb:


> wie sieht es bei euch mit ostern aus? ostermontag-vormittag?!



Da könnten wir was starten - hab auch schon überlegt


----------



## FabeJay (27. März 2013)

Wàr auch dabei!


----------



## banelion (27. März 2013)

dann muss nur noch das wetter mitspielen


----------



## <NoFear> (28. März 2013)

Folgender Tourenvorschlag:

Termin: Ostermontag

Treffpunkt: Jahnplatz (Untere Allee/ Ecke Ringstraße)
                (http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.314134,7.350977&hl=de&num=1&t=h&z=19&iwloc=A
Parkplätze sind bei der Kartenmarkierung reichlich vorhanden!)

Zeit: 11:00 Uhr

Abfahrt: 11:15 Uhr

Tourdauer: 2 bis 3 Std.

Trailanteil: >70%


Rückmeldung hier im Fred oder per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilDevil (29. März 2013)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Folgender Tourenvorschlag:
> ...
> Rückmeldung hier im Fred oder per PN.



Dann mache ich mal den Anfang: Ich wäre dabei 

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## banelion (30. März 2013)

ich komme auch 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## grungebass (1. April 2013)

bin auch dabei!


----------



## FabeJay (1. April 2013)

Hätte sooo Bock gehabt!Jetzt bin ich krank....
Das nächste mal bin ich aber dabei!

Viel Spaß heute!


----------



## EvilDevil (1. April 2013)

Sooo...
@<NoFear>
Danke nochmal für die super Tour! Hab einiges gelernt und hatte viel Spaß! 
Und noch ne gute Besserung!

@All: Wenn's wiederholt wird, wär ich wieder dabei 

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## <NoFear> (1. April 2013)

Hey Patrick! Merci für dein Feedback!

Heute stimmte echt alles - von den Leuten angefangen bis hin zum (bestellten ) Wetter. Es hat mir viel Spass gemacht euch die HOMeTrails sozusagen von der _schönsten Seite_ zu zeigen.
Zum Schluss musste ich jedoch der Erkältung Tribut zollen. Aber jetzt nach Dusche und anschließendem Kaltgetränk  gehts wieder ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banelion (2. April 2013)

Auch von meiner Seite danke für die geile und abwechslungsreiche Tour....Komme gerne wieder um mit Euch die Trails zu rocken!


----------



## <NoFear> (4. April 2013)

Aber gerne doch! You're welcome!


----------



## 6TiWon (5. April 2013)

hat richtig spass gemacht, auch wwenn wir alle am ende ah bisserl wenig puste hatten. sehen uns auf den hom(e) trails...


----------



## <NoFear> (5. April 2013)




----------



## brillenboogie (5. April 2013)

meine gabel kommt in den nächsten tagen endlich aus dem service, dann würd ich auch gern mal wieder auf die HOMetrails!


----------



## phoenicks (5. April 2013)

...bin dann hoffentlich auch mal wieder am Start!


----------



## EvilDevil (5. April 2013)

Also an Zuspruch mangelt es nicht  
Würde es bei einem der Guides nächste Woche Sonntag (14.4.) klappen?
Kenne mich leider (noch) nicht gut genug aus, um zu guiden - könnte aber gerne mal als Revange ne Tour rund um Landstuhl anbieten. 

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## <NoFear> (5. April 2013)

Nä. WE (13.-14.4.) sowie das übernächste (20.-21.4.) bin ich nicht im Lande. Danach bin ich wieder am Start und wir können sehr gern wieder eine Tour auf den HOMeTrails ins Auge fassen.
Falls zwischendurch Interesse besteht, wird sich sicherlich der ein oder andere hier im Fred für ein Tourguiding finden.



EvilDevil schrieb:


> ... ne Tour rund um Landstuhl anbieten.  ...



Nun, auf dein Angebot mit Landstuhl würde ich demnächst gerne zurückkommen


----------



## banelion (7. April 2013)

Schade...ich wäre auch am 14. gerne wieder gekommen zu einer Tour....aber Landstuhl hört sich auch super an!


----------



## EvilDevil (7. April 2013)

banelion schrieb:


> Schade...ich wäre auch am 14. gerne wieder gekommen zu einer Tour....aber Landstuhl hört sich auch super an!



Werde wahrscheinlich am 14. dann am Flowtrail Ottweiler sein, Landstuhl würde zwar auch gehen, aber da <NoFear> ja nicht da ist, wäre es ein bisserl unfair 
Am 21.4. bin ich bei der CTF Endspurt in Sanddorf am Start (http://endspurt-sanddorf.de/ - die fahren auch teilweise die HOMetrails, Schwanenweiher / Tschifflik-Pavillion / Bärenzwinger / Friedhoftrails - also den Teil, den wir Ostermontag ausgelassen hatten). Bei Interesse kann ich den GPX-Track der 2012er CTF per PM zusenden 

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banelion (8. April 2013)

Ich kann auch zum Flowtrail kommen  Zu zweit könnte schöner sein als allein  mal sehen wie das wetter wird....ansonsten: habe kein navi


----------



## 6TiWon (8. April 2013)

wochenende ist bestimmt wer in homburg unterwegs.
dank hotdoc(jawoll er war`s) habsch gestern 3! neue pädcher/alternativen auf den hom(e) trails gesehen. recht interessant. waren teilweise vom night ride. brauch aber doch nochmal einen guide dafür. das ein oder andere werd ich dann bestimt in meine planung einbauen.
@ mondraker: hast nix wesentliches verpasst...


----------



## Nyaneve (8. April 2013)

Hallo Leute! 

Ich würde auch gerne an einer dieser Touren teilnehmen. Nehmt ihr auch Fahrer mit eher niedrig-mittel angesiedelten Konditionslevel mit? 

Danke im Voraus für die Info!

Grüsse, Franco


----------



## phoenicks (8. April 2013)

jouuu - wär auch nomma am start! bei bedarf könnte ich auch die verbindung von HOM nach landstuhl guiden; rückweg für ottonormalbiker mit der DB AG... für die ganz harten aus'm garten per velo


----------



## EvilDevil (9. April 2013)

Ok, ich würde dann das Wochenende um den 27./28.4. als möglichen Termin für die Tour um Landstuhl in die Runde werfen. 
"Notfalls" kann man ja auch nen Wiederholungstermin einplanen, wenn es für einige nicht passen sollte. 

 @phoenicks
Das wäre super! Da würde ich mich auch anschließen 

Hier die ungefähren Eckdaten für die Landstuhler Tour, falls jemand im voraus wissen möchte, was ihn/sie erwartet: 
=> ca. 23 km, 450hm. Wenn man sich quält, ist man in 1h:20min durch, aber wir haben ja Zeit 
Habe letzten Donnerstag auch noch ein paar Trailstücke entdeckt und alte Treppen entlaubt, die man evtl. einbauen könnte. Das muss ich mir aber nochmal genauer anschauen. 

 @Nyaneve
Ich bin bisher ja nur zweimal mitgefahren, aber bisher wurde einem immer die Option gelassen, die Tour abzubrechen und es gab auch genügend Pausen. Also ein Top-Haufen, die Homburger Enduristen   

 @banelion
Dann wären wir am Sonntag mindestens schon zu dritt, da Nyaneve wahrscheinlich auch mitfährt 

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## <NoFear> (9. April 2013)

EvilDevil schrieb:


> ...also ein Top-Haufen, die Homburger Enduristen
> 
> ...


----------



## sportfreund78 (9. April 2013)

Na alleine werdet ihr am Flowtrail sicher nicht sein;-)

Wer Lust auf längere Sandsteintrails hat - wir werden am Sonntag einen Ausflug in die Nordvogesen machen, je nach Fahrzeugsituation auch bisl shutteln.
Tourumfang ca. 35km/1100hm


----------



## 6TiWon (10. April 2013)

wollt am sonntag zwar in die palz zum biken, aber nordvogesen wären auch gut. wo gehts hin? niederbronn oder mal was anderes?


----------



## sportfreund78 (10. April 2013)

Saisoneröffnung Niederbronn war angedacht. Evtl. auch Richtung Soultz mit 
den Elsass MTB Freunden. wird noch geklärt. Treffpunkt P+R Platz Limbach 10 Uhr.
Wer mit mag bitte melden wegen Autoplanung, dann evtl. Hänger Mitnahme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (10. April 2013)

Stolperbiken in der benachbarten Pfalz:


----------



## banelion (11. April 2013)

kurze frage zu der tour am sonntag in den vogesen: wann wären wir wieder im geliebten saarland? (ungefähr) abends wird nämlich zuhause geschwenkt


----------



## sportfreund78 (11. April 2013)

Ja wenns Schwenker gibt dann legen wir den Rückweg natürlich bei Dir vorbei!
Erfahrungsgemäß sollten wir um 18 Uhr zurück sein-sollte also noch für Deinen Schwenkplan reichen.


----------



## banelion (12. April 2013)

dass ist ja super...dann bis sonntag!

gruß


----------



## nf2 (13. April 2013)

Hi,

 Jemand morgen (14.04.) Bock auf Stromberg? Ich werde mit 1-2 Kollegen dort sein. Die Jungs haben einiges neues über den Winter realisiert und die Strecke soll recht trocken sein, spätestens morgen dann in der Sonne gut fahrbar.

 VG
 Daniel


----------



## 6TiWon (13. April 2013)

na wenns dann sein muss, fahr ich auch mit in die vogesen. 10 uhr bin ich da. awwa dussmong machen. akku ist grad alle vom steineschneiden für meine garageneinfahrt. ich mach mir viel zu viel arbeit anstatt biken zu gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (13. April 2013)

Wann ist start in Limbach? 10.00 Uhr?


----------



## 6TiWon (13. April 2013)

mondraker-biker schrieb:


> Wann ist start in Limbach? 10.00 Uhr?


guggst du oben  in post#1036 , siehst du`s auch: ZEHN uhr in limbach.


----------



## sportfreund78 (14. April 2013)

10 Uhr Limbach P+R Parkplatz.
Bringe den Flowtrailer mit, haben also alle "dussmong" Möglichkeiten.
Bisher 6 Leute gemeldet, also noch ein ziviles Begleitfahrzeug bereit halten.
Für kurzentschlossene noch 2 Plätze frei. Wer da ist ist da.
Bis später...


----------



## banelion (15. April 2013)

Hier mal ein paar Screenshots von dem schönen Tag gestern:


















mehr habe ich in meinen Album

Gruß
Martin


----------



## <NoFear> (15. April 2013)

Nachdem ich im PUR-Fred diesen POST (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10496887&postcount=474) gelesen hab, drängt sich mir die Frage auf, was man im Saarland unter _ökologischer Waldwirtschaft_ versteht 

Denn das was dort zur Zeit abgeht, ist nicht mehr normal  

Hier ein paar Beispielbilder von den HOMeTrails:


----------



## couchrider (15. April 2013)

zum glück siehts nicht überall so aus


----------



## <NoFear> (16. April 2013)

Nunja, das stimmt zwar - dennoch wurden sehr viele coole Trails einfach mehr oder weniger unfahrbar gemacht und das ist mit Verlaub eine absolute Unverschämtheit!!!


----------



## onlyforchicks (16. April 2013)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Nunja, das stimmt zwar - dennoch wurden sehr viele coole Trails einfach mehr oder weniger unfahrbar gemacht und das ist mit Verlaub eine absolute Unverschämtheit!!!


 
Das ist leider momentan die absolute Realität im Wald.... :-(

Aber es bringt nix, die Bilder hier im Forum zu posten. Ihr müsst mit solchen Sachen an die örtliche Öffentlichkeit gehen und die Diskrepanz aufzeigen, bezüglich angeblicher Schäden durch Mountainbiker !!

Hatte schon darüber nachgedacht eine Facebook Seite diesbezüglich einzurichten mit Bildern vorher / nachher usw.

vielleicht kann man damit die übrige Bevölkerung, der die momentanen Zustände im Wald sicher auch nicht passen, auf unsere Seite bekommen.

Leider zählt im SaarForst Landesbetrieb nur noch die schwarze Null bzw. die nackten Zahlen und nicht mehr die ökologisch nachhaltige Forstwirtschaft !!!
Aber solange jeder nur die Faust im Sack macht, ändert sich daran auch nix !!!


----------



## EvilDevil (16. April 2013)

Hi!

hab auch eins von letzter Woche - ist zwar nicht in Homburg, dafür in Landstuhl:



Eindeutig Mountainbikespuren! 

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## <NoFear> (16. April 2013)

Hammerhart! Das bringt so langsam das Fass zu überlaufen!



onlyforchicks schrieb:


> ...  mit solchen Sachen an die örtliche Öffentlichkeit gehen und die Diskrepanz aufzeigen, bezüglich angeblicher Schäden durch Mountainbiker !!
> 
> Hatte schon darüber nachgedacht eine Facebook Seite diesbezüglich einzurichten mit Bildern vorher / nachher usw.
> 
> vielleicht kann man damit die übrige Bevölkerung, der die momentanen Zustände im Wald sicher auch nicht passen, auf unsere Seite bekommen. ...



Das wär ne Idee... da müsste man was mobilisieren! Facebook ist auf jeden Fall ein Anfang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc_snyder (17. April 2013)

das ist wohl die Rezession - alles was geht wird zu Kasse gemacht, und Bikes werden geklaut 

Warum da Trails und sogar offizielle Strecken wie die pur komplett mit einem Trecker umgepflügt werden müssen, erschliesst sich mir nicht. Handhabe hat man da als Bürger wohl keine - Radfahren kostet nix und bringt kein Geld, Holz offenbar schon.


----------



## <NoFear> (17. April 2013)

doc_snyder schrieb:


> ... Radfahren kostet nix und bringt kein Geld, Holz offenbar schon.



GELD regiert eben die Welt - wie immer


----------



## sportfreund78 (19. April 2013)

Sonntagsrunde geht diesmal in den Hunsrück. Werden die Trails zwischen  Simmern und Boppart begutachten. Treffpunkt ist 10 Uhr am Parkplatz  "Rocklands" Kletterhalle
in St.Wendel. Paar Euro für Bahnbenutzung mitnehmen.Mitbiker bitte vorher kurz melden zwecks Planung.

Gruß Martin


----------



## EvilDevil (21. April 2013)

Hallo!

Wollte mal nachfragen, wie der Interessenstand für eine Tour am 28.4. rund um Landstuhl ist. 
Die Wetterschätzung sieht ja bisher nicht so optimal aus (14° C, 85% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit, 1-3 l /m²) - ich hoffe, dass da noch was besseres rauskommt... 

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## Nyaneve (22. April 2013)

Hoffend, das das Wetter am kommenden Wochenende ein bisschen mitspielt melde ich mich für den Sonntag an


----------



## <NoFear> (26. April 2013)

EvilDevil schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wollte mal nachfragen, wie der Interessenstand für eine Tour am 28.4. rund um Landstuhl ist.
> Die Wetterschätzung sieht ja bisher nicht so optimal aus (14° C, 85% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit, 1-3 l /m²) - ich hoffe, dass da noch was besseres rauskommt...
> ...




Hallo EvilDevil!

Für eine Tour rund um Landstuhl / in der Landstuhler Gegend wäre ich grundsätzlich nicht abgeneigt! 
Wie du oben schon geschrieben hast, sind die Wetterprognosen (http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/3_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0005998) leider schlecht, so dass ich mich aktuell bei Tourzusagen mal zurückhalte.


----------



## 6TiWon (26. April 2013)

wäre auch gerne dabei. nur diesen we nicht und wie NoFaer schon gesagt hat: wettertechnisch nix berauschendes die nächsten 2 tage. vtl. nächste woche?


----------



## EvilDevil (26. April 2013)

Ja, habe mir die Vorhersage gerade nochmal angeschaut. Nachdem sie Mitte der Woche wieder gut aussah (Sonntags trocken) hat es sich jetzt leider wieder verschlechtert.  
Regen und einstellige Temperaturen - das muss dann echt nicht sein! 
Nächsten Sonntag geht es bei mir aber leider nicht (5. Mai CTF Hirzweiler).
Am 12. Mai könnte es aber klappen, wenn ihr mich schont  (11. Mai Gäsbockmarathon Langstrecke ). 
Ansonsten bleibt ja noch das lange Pfingstwochenende am WE darauf.

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## <NoFear> (26. April 2013)

Der 5.Mai hätt bei mir auch ned hingehauen. Hab da Teil 2 der Kletterfortbildung mit anschließender Abschlussprüfung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (26. April 2013)

Ne kurze spontane Sache auf den HOMeTrails, mit der Option bei einsetzendem Regen abzubrechen, werd ich mir fürs WE offenhalten. Hab mein Bike gestern ausm Service abgeholt und abends noch ne Testfahrt gemacht.


----------



## EvilDevil (26. April 2013)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Ne kurze spontane Sache auf den HOMeTrails, mit der Option bei einsetzendem Regen abzubrechen, werd ich mir fürs WE offenhalten. Hab mein Bike gestern ausm Service abgeholt und abends noch ne Testfahrt gemacht.




Trails um Homburg hatten wir (Nyaneve + ich) als Alternativprogramm auch für Sonntag nachmittag geplant, falls das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt.

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## 6TiWon (26. April 2013)

hom(e)-trails gehen eigentlich immer...


----------



## mondraker-biker (26. April 2013)




----------



## sportfreund78 (26. April 2013)

Hier ein Eindruck von unserer Tour im Hunsrück letzten Sonntag:


----------



## phoenicks (26. April 2013)

Für die HOMetrails wär ich Sonntag ab vierzehnhundert auch zu haben!
(die letzten 3 Touren nach Kirkel - das wird langsam schon langweilig... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mimo6666 (26. April 2013)

Also wenn es am Sonntag Wettermässig passt werd ich mich vll. anschließen oder ich werd hier ne Runde durch den Dunzweilerer,Lautenbacher Wald drehen mal schaun.
Jägersburger Bruch wäre aber vll. auch noch Interessant.
Ab wann hätten ihr alle Zeit????


----------



## FabeJay (27. April 2013)

@sportfreund78 Hammer Video!Wo war das genau?


----------



## mimo6666 (28. April 2013)

Moin,
ach was ein Wetter heute das geht mal wieder gar nicht.
Dann genieß ich nochmal Sportfreund video.


----------



## sportfreund78 (28. April 2013)

@FabeJay: Das Video entstand bei der hier ausgeschriebenen Tour letzten Sonntag
auf den Trails zwischen Simmern und Boppart. Wir werden die Tour bald wiederholen,
einfach im Auge behalten.


----------



## FabeJay (28. April 2013)

Wie lang ist man da von saarbrücken aus unterwegs @sportfreund78?

Is das bei Koblenz?


----------



## grungebass (28. April 2013)

Also ich würde ne runde über die HOMetrails machen. Treffen 14:00 Uhr in hom City?


----------



## <NoFear> (28. April 2013)

Japp, Boppard liegt südlich von Koblenz. Dort in der Umgebung kannst du ordentlich Höhenmeter treten. Wie du in Sportfreunds Video siehst gehts jedoch auch ziemlich flowig zu


----------



## mondraker-biker (28. April 2013)

Hab mir gerade überlegt, wenn's wetter so bleibt, muss ich raus.

Vorschlag: 14.00 uhr am schiesshaus in sanddorf!!!


----------



## mimo6666 (28. April 2013)

Also so ein Kollege und ich werden wohl so ca. 1330 in Dunzweiler starten und dann die Wälder rund um Dunzweiler,Lautenbach,Höchen und vll. Jägersburger Wald unsicher machen. 
Vielleicht trifft man ja doch noch den ein oder anderen irgendwo da im Wald ;-)


----------



## EvilDevil (28. April 2013)

Moin!

Wäre um 14 Uhr am Schießhaus dabei!

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (28. April 2013)

Wenns Wetter hält, werd ich mich gegen halb drei auch mal zu ner Runde aufmachen. Vllt. sieht man sich


----------



## m.detambel (29. April 2013)

*Saisoneröffnungsfeier Gravity Team Hoxberg e.V.*
*Samstag 04.05.2013 ab 10 Uhr*

https://www.facebook.com/events/223053204485900/

Es ist wieder soweit! Die Saison 2013 steht in den Startlöchern. Die Bauarbeiten an der Hausstrecke sind fertig, die Bikes ready und es darf geballert werden.

Für Essen, Trinken und Musik wird gesorgt. Die gute Laune bringt ihr mit! 
Maybe steht ein Shuttle zur Verfügung! 
->>> Bitte vergesst nicht, das ihr auf der Strecke nur fahren dürft, wenn ihr Knieschoner und Rückenprotektor anhabt. 
Zu eurer eigenen Sicherheit und aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen dürfen wir euch sonst nicht fahren lassen! <<<-

Wer Informationen über den Verein haben und sich ggf. auch anmelden möchte - bitte vorab ne Mail an [email protected]. Für Fragen steht euch das gesamte Team während der Veranstaltung zur Verfügung!

Ride on! Wir sehen uns Samstag ab 10:00 Uhr!


----------



## <NoFear> (29. April 2013)

Brandneuer MTB-Film von _VirtuMedia_ auf MPORA: SHIFTED (Premiere war am 26.04.2013) 

http://dirt.mpora.de/news/shifted-online-premiere


----------



## <NoFear> (29. April 2013)

Neuer MTB-Film von _El Flamingo_ - SAY CHEESE ...  sehenswert!


----------



## mimo6666 (30. April 2013)

Nabend,
ist Morgen jemand von euch im raum Homburg unterwegs???
Ich und ein Kollege wollen morgen ne Runde Jägersburger Wald, Bexbacher Wald düsen wenn es nicht regnet und uns ein bischen dreckig machen.
Wenn jemand mit möchte einfach melden.
Uhrzeit sehen mir dann morgen früh noch denk aber so ca. 10.00Uhr Treffpunkt in Schönenberg-Kbg an der Ampel....... weitere Treffpunkte sehen mir dann


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Mai 2013)

Hätte ich das früher gelesen...jetzt müsste ich richtig Gas geben um das noch zu schaffen.

Das Jahr ist noch jung - bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## mimo6666 (1. Mai 2013)

Bei uns wird es auch später. Mein kollege lag noch im koma.Lach.

 @Gianty das we kommt ja auch noch und es wird auch wärmer


----------



## mondraker-biker (1. Mai 2013)

Also, wir, Dirk und ich, treffen uns um 12.00 Uhr am Schiesshaus in Sanddorf und versuchen, den Waldbesuchern aus dem Weg zu fahren Wer Lust hat, bitte melden!


----------



## sportfreund78 (1. Mai 2013)

Für Samstag ist entspanntes Trailsurfen in den Nordvogesen geplant mit anschliessendem Besuch des Reggae Festivals am Lauterbourger Weiher.
Treffpunkt 10 Uhr P+R Platz Limbach. Tour kann natürlich auch bei eigener Anreise ohne Reggae genossen werden.
Bei Interesse PN zur Planung.

http://www.sunshinereggaefestival.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (2. Mai 2013)

leider nee: samstag ist schafftag bei mir. sonntag passt auf jeden fall bei mir und es wird dann getourt. ich denke, jürgen wär eher auch sonntag dabei...


----------



## <NoFear> (2. Mai 2013)

klingt auf jeden Fall interessant... bin am SA aber selbst in Saverne.

Plane jedoch die kommenden Wochen nochmal in die Vogesen zu fahren.


----------



## banelion (3. Mai 2013)

ich muss am samstag auch arbeiten und somit bleibt nur der sonntag übrig.


----------



## 6TiWon (3. Mai 2013)

besser hier:
"pamben gehen jürgen und ich in unserem alter nicht mehr" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





deshalb mehr so enduro-touren. zb. morgen, samstag kirkelpädcher als alternative dort shreddern.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ich sach mal 15 uhr naturfreundehaus. bisher zu zweit.

sonntag dann gerne was anderes und auch längeres. hauptsache es geht auch tendenziell bergrunter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. vtl. hat ein local hier noch was auf dem schirm und nimmt uns mit. wie gesagt, hauptsache mehr abbi wie aufi.


----------



## brillenboogie (3. Mai 2013)

15h naturfreundehaus alles klar!


----------



## <NoFear> (4. Mai 2013)

Wünsch euch viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (4. Mai 2013)

Morgen goile endurotour in der Pfalz!
Isenacher Drachengoldtour, 41 km, 1400 hm.
Gesamtdauer inkl.pause 6 Stunden geschätzt.
Nur feinste trails!
Treffpunkt 9.30 Mitfahrer Parkplatz Homburg (ab a6 ausfahrt Homburg/bexbach)
Fahrzeit im Auto ca. 45 min.
Tourguide ist der Dirk, Jürgen und ich sind bis jetzt an Bord!
danach einkehrschwung, Rückkehr gegen 19.00!


----------



## FabeJay (5. Mai 2013)

Viel Spaß bei der Tour!


----------



## 6TiWon (5. Mai 2013)

jede menge spass hatten wir auf jeden fall. war mal wieder nur goil und pädcher ohne ende. alle, die gerne enduro und abfahrtslastig biken, habe da was verpasst


----------



## mondraker-biker (5. Mai 2013)

jaaa, war heute sahne ohne ende, von flow bis rumpelig, was ich soo liebe

die trailanstiege waren knackig, d. h. 36/22-tauglich

die forum-resonanz war für diese tour mal wieder gleich null

wir werden in zukunft entsprechend handeln


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Mai 2013)

Hmm... ich konnt ned. Hatte heute den letzten Fortbildungstag. Waren in der Nähe von Saverne in den Vogesen am Fels und haben dort u.a. den zweiten Prüfungsteil absolviert. Geile Gegend kann ich nur nochmals betonen!


----------



## Bikedude001 (5. Mai 2013)

mondraker-biker schrieb:


> jaaa, war heute sahne ohne ende, von flow bis rumpelig, was ich soo liebe
> 
> die trailanstiege waren knackig, d. h. 36/22-tauglich
> 
> ...


Nich böse sein Onkel Mondraker .....


----------



## mondraker-biker (5. Mai 2013)

bin nich böse, stelle nur fest...


----------



## grungebass (5. Mai 2013)

NEIN!
konnte leider nich, aber finde das hier mitzuteilen genial!
Dachte nur, ein "ich will, kann aber nicht" bringt euch ned viel...


----------



## brillenboogie (5. Mai 2013)

Sensationelle Tour heute. Feinste Pfädcha, hoch wie runter. Danke Dirk! 
Für die Tour Planung sollten wir ein neues Thema eröffnen, vielleicht machen ja doch ein paar mehr Leute mit..


----------



## EvilDevil (5. Mai 2013)

Wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen, konnte aber verletzungsbedingt nicht.
Außerdem wollte ich euch mit meinem schlechtem Karma/Freilauf nicht nochmal die Tour versauen ;-)

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenicks (6. Mai 2013)

Bin derzeit innem Formtiiieeef...


----------



## nf2 (7. Mai 2013)

Moin moin,

Ich finde es echt super dass ihr eure Touren hier bekannt gebt, insbesondere auch mit Angaben zu km, hm und Dauer, so kann jeder besser abschätzen was ihn erwartet und es gibt keine bösen Überraschungen . Ich wär echt gerne mitgekommen, aber mich in meinem aktuellen Zustand auf ne 1400hm-Tour zu schleifen würde weder Euch noch mir Spass bereiten. Geringeres Pensum mit moderater Pace bergauf und Fokus bergab bin ich gerne dabei, das andere kommt dann später in der Saison .

Ich habe einen neuen Thread für externe Touren des "Homburger" Enduro-Teams angelegt, so kann man dort Ausflüge besser bekannt geben und alles was im Großraum HOM spontan stattfindet kann weiter hier bleiben.


----------



## sportfreund78 (9. Mai 2013)

Wir sind am Sonntag hier zugange:
http://www.bikepark-fermelibert.com/fr/présentation/

vielleicht sieht man ja noch paar bekannte Gesichter von hier...


----------



## couchrider (9. Mai 2013)

Hat der schon auf? Hab auf der hp nix gefunden


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Mai 2013)

Tourenvorschläge für die nächsten WE's (in der Hoffnung, dass das Wetter mitspielt):

So, 26.05.2013  CTF Pirmasens http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=631337

Ein Trip nach Stromberg wird dieses WE wohl ins Wasser fallen...


So, 02.06.2013  CTF Oberbexbach http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=635054


----------



## brillenboogie (23. Mai 2013)

Sitze zu beiden Terminen schon anderweitig im Sattel.
Aber Samstag etwas pumpen in sb wär cool!


----------



## grungebass (23. Mai 2013)

Diesen Sonntag tu ich mir die saarschleife an.
CTF oberbexbach is 'ganz nett'


----------



## Markus (MW) (23. Mai 2013)

Pirmasens ist diese Jahr sicher gut. 
Alternative, SILZ leider beide auf einem Termin. 

oder halt beiden wenn man früh genug raus kommt.


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2013)

Weitere Tourenvorschläge sind willkommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc_snyder (24. Mai 2013)

bei ner Tour nach Stromberg wär ich auch dabei!


----------



## mimo6666 (24. Mai 2013)

Ich werd wohl morgen wieder eine Runde nach Jägersburg und Bechhofen drehen.
Falls jemand Intresse hat einfach eine PN oder hier schreiben.
Wenn alles passt werd ich so gegen 11.00 starten.


----------



## mimo6666 (29. Mai 2013)

Ist zufällig morgen jemand in Jägersburg/Homburg unterwegs? ??
Soll ja angeblich trocken sein.


----------



## sportfreund78 (29. Mai 2013)

Wir planen für Sonntag nochmal eine Tour nach Boppart mit Zugunterstützung.
Falls jemand aufspringen mag einfach per PN melden.

Gruß Martin


----------



## sportfreund78 (31. Mai 2013)

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke vom Biken im Fichtelgebirge am letzten Wochenende 
nach dem DIMB Lehrgang "Schule fahren"
Tolle Region, tolle Trails, tolles Wetter;-)


----------



## Bikedude001 (1. Juni 2013)

Schönes Video.  und bestes Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (2. Juni 2013)

Megavalanche DAN ATHERTON


----------



## <NoFear> (2. Juni 2013)

Eröffnung SUPER-PUMPTRACK in ZÜRICH







*...5500 Quadratmeter Fläche sinnvoll aufgeteilt und perfekt ausgenutzt... *

Bericht plus Video hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/05/29/fotos-video-klotzen-statt-kleckern-in-zuerich-impressionen-und-hintergruende-vom-neuen-mega-pumptrack/


----------



## 6TiWon (2. Juni 2013)

hallo bikers, hab (letzte woche schon) ein garten schnittgerät im homburger wald nähe muldenkipper/fels gefunden. wer was vermisst, kann mir eine pn schreiben. werden uns dann schon einig.
PS: war heute unter anderem hinten an der hohenburg die treppen runter(oberhalb vom hotel). ist doch ziemlich zugewachen. wer lust hat und ne kleine hecken schere oder klappsäge sein eigen nennt, könnte evtl. mal die büsche dort ah bisserl weg schneiden. hilft uns doch allen... 
ansonsten war alles gut auf den hom trails


----------



## <NoFear> (2. Juni 2013)

6TiWon schrieb:


> ...ansonsten war ales gut auf den hom trails...



Im Gegensatz zu den Trails in Kirkel  
Da gibt es immer noch sehr viele und vor allem tiefe Schlammlöcher  da macht BIKEN ned wirklich Spass, da der ganze FLOW weg ist...  

Um wenigstens das Wetter voll auszunutzen und um biketechnisch auch wirklich voll auf die Kosten zu kommen, ging es nach Kirkel noch auf die HOMeTrails und ich muss sagen - im Vgl. zum Schmetterlingspfad wars furztrocken   und wie immer TIPTOP!!! 


P.S.: Vermisse kein Schneidgerät...


----------



## doc_snyder (3. Juni 2013)

ich hab den Schmetterlingspfad noch nie ohne Schlamm erlebt.  Da müsste es wohl mal 6 Wochen lang trocken bleiben für.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (3. Juni 2013)

doc_snyder schrieb:


> ich hab den Schmetterlingspfad noch nie ohne Schlamm erlebt.  Da müsste es wohl mal 6 Wochen lang trocken bleiben für.



selbst das würde nicht reichen


----------



## brillenboogie (3. Juni 2013)

schlamm ist nicht gleich schlamm!  
werde mir das morgen in kirkel mal ansehen. hatte gerade furztrockene trails im vinschgau und freu mich auf heimischen schmodder... 
wenn jemand bock hat und zu arbeitnehmerfeindlicher zeit um 11.00 verfügbar ist, könnte man sich am naturfreundehaus treffen.


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Juni 2013)

schön, dass du wieder im lande bist!

jou... in kirkel gibt es zur zeit an vielen stellen sehr _tiefer _schmodder. aber das wirst du dann selbst sehen.


----------



## 6TiWon (3. Juni 2013)

boogie isr doch holzverarbeiter. er kann ja über die schlammlöcher ein paar nothshore zimmern...


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Juni 2013)

Das wärn Ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mimo6666 (4. Juni 2013)

Will morgen bei mir um ca. 1700 nach Jägersburg in den Bruch starten. Ist von euch vll. auch jemand da unterwegs wo man sich dann treffen kann??


----------



## Deleted 11825 (4. Juni 2013)

...da fährt man gemütlich durch den Homburger Wald und stößt plötzlich auf eine große Gruppe von Gleichgesinnten.

War ne nette Begegnung, unbekannterweise.


----------



## Bikedude001 (6. Juni 2013)

Warst du der mit dem Bergamont ?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (6. Juni 2013)

...japp.


----------



## mimo6666 (6. Juni 2013)

Nabend.
Wollt mal fragen ob morgen irgend jemand unterwegs ist???
Ich hab frei und wollte so ab 11.00 mit Bike starten. Startpunkt von meiner Seite wäre Waldmohr und die Richtung ist noch offen.


----------



## mimo6666 (7. Juni 2013)

Moin moin,
ist jemand Samstag oder Sonntag mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs im Saar/Pfalzkreis??
Will am WE eine etwas größere Tour machen wenn jemand mit möchte. Wohin kein Plan die Hauptsache raus und Spass haben


----------



## Nyaneve (8. Juni 2013)

Moin, ich wollt nachher nach Kirkel starten, allerdings nix wildes. Wenn du also mitmagst einfach kurz melden. Abfahrt wäre gegen halb 9 - 9. Gesamtstrecke ca. 30 - 35 km.


----------



## mondraker-biker (8. Juni 2013)

wie gefällt euch das hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tvNS9a39lgI


----------



## Nyaneve (9. Juni 2013)

Sehr schickes Video mit beeindruckenden Aufnahmen. Aber der Falke trägt keinen Helm....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (9. Juni 2013)

mondraker-biker schrieb:


> wie gefällt euch das hier:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tvNS9a39lgI



gefällt!  

hier noch was für heute Nachmittag: *DH FORT WILLIAM
*
http://live.redbull.tv/events/218/uci-mtb-world-cup-2013-fort-william-downhill/


----------



## <NoFear> (9. Juni 2013)

DIRT-ACTION in KIRRBERG

Nachdem es sich bei der letztjährigen _äußerst gelungenen_ Premiere bereits angedeutet hat, ist es nun Gewissheit: 

Der KUNTERBUNT DIRT  CONTEST gibt es am 15.6.2013 in einer Neuauflage!

Letztes Jahr ging einiges "im Tal" !! Super Stimmung, megageile Tricks, ... einfach ein SUPER EVENT, das jetzt im Juni zum zweiten Mal veranstaltet wird!  









VIDEO: http://vimeo.com/slfi/kunterbunt


BERICHTE:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=637944

https://www.facebook.com/events/517912991604882/


BILDER 2012: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/52934?limit=60


Die Strecke ist laut Medienberichten und Eigner bereits in der Szene etabliert und dementsprechend kann man auf das Fahrerfeld fürs Wochenende gespannt sein!


----------



## <NoFear> (9. Juni 2013)

Gee Atherton takes the HOT SEAT and *LOOK* at the TIME!


----------



## brillenboogie (14. Juni 2013)

für kurzentschlossene: heute 17.30 an der jahnhütte mit onkel jü und vorbehaltlich doping dax dirk. gemütliche feierabendrunde!


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Juni 2013)

ich denk, ich schau auch vorbei. hab zwar noch übungsabend, werd aber so ein gutes stündchen _gemütlich_  mitrollen können... 

vllt. schließt sich der ein oder andere ja auch noch an?  ...nf2, marsine, czuk, _phoenicks_ etc.


----------



## nf2 (14. Juni 2013)

Moinsen, heute is bei mir leider nix drin, bin schon anderweitig verplant. Ansonsten wär ich dabei. Haut rein Jungs und vergesst nicht:

Sonntag Stromberg Flowtrail, ein weiterer Versuch.... Diesmal passts Wetter, versprochen! Details im anderen Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=632898


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenicks (14. Juni 2013)

..., etc. is nachher dabei!


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Juni 2013)




----------



## phoenicks (14. Juni 2013)

nnnna, leider doch wieder nix, die technik meines ca.30 jahre alten rasenmähers hat mir die feierabendrunde dann doch vermiest


----------



## <NoFear> (18. Juni 2013)

Tourenvorschlag für morgen:

After Work Tour auf den HOMeTrails - Treffpunkt: Jahnhütte
Zeit: Würde so 18:00/18:30 anpeilen

Dauer: ca. 2h, gemäßigtes Tempo


----------



## <NoFear> (20. Juni 2013)

NEUES von Danny M.:


----------



## <NoFear> (22. Juni 2013)

... und ER bewegt sich doch: 

"Focus": Ullrich gesteht Blutdoping - weist Betrug zurück

Berlin (dpa) - Jetzt also doch: Ex-Radprofi Jan Ullrich hat im Nachrichtenmagazin "Focus" erstmals Blutdoping beim spanischen Skandalarzt Eufemiano Fuentes zugegeben.

"Ja, ich habe Fuentes-Behandlungen in Anspruch genommen", sagte der umstrittene Tour-de-France-Sieger von 1997 in einem Interview der aktuellen "Focus"-Ausgabe. Er habe aber keine anderen Dopingmittel verwendet als sein eigenes Blut, stellte der gebürtige Rostocker klar und behauptete, damit lediglich für Chancengleichheit gesorgt zu haben. Bisher hatte der 39-Jährige stets mit verklausulierten Aussagen seine Verwicklung in die schwarze Doping-Ära des Radsports zugegeben, aber keine umfassende Beichte abgelegt.


----------



## AM_Heizer (23. Juni 2013)

Sorry,am besten gar nichts sagen ....das ist doch erneut so ein halbschwuler Kram. So richtig auf den Punkt kommt er ja nicht und lässt vieles im unklaren bzw. macht keine umfassenden Aussagen. Ich nehm den nicht mehr für voll, und das nicht erst seit gestern.

Grüße


----------



## mondraker-biker (23. Juni 2013)

ich habe gerade durch zufall was interessantes entdeckt:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaJoxqeTYDc&feature=player_detailpage"]Mountainbike Dolomiten extreme by Colin Stewart.mov - YouTube[/nomedia]

ansonsten bin ich dann mal in alicante für 4 wochen


----------



## 6TiWon (24. Juni 2013)

hi jürgen, dann geh mal fleissig prototypen testen. gruss an louis und migue(l).


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Juli 2013)

Morgen Do, 04.07.2013, 18:00 Uhr Tour auf den HOMeTrails.

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz vorm Jahnplatz  => (https://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.314134,7.350977&hl=de&num=1&t=h&z=19&iwloc=A)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nf2 (4. Juli 2013)

Am start


----------



## FabeJay (4. Juli 2013)

Is zufällig am WE was geplant?


----------



## derfreaker (5. Juli 2013)

-


----------



## 6TiWon (5. Juli 2013)

war  gestern mal wiederne lkasse tour auf den hom(e)-trails. wetter und truppe hat auch gepasst.
s.y


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Juli 2013)

Von meiner Seite kann ich mich in allen Punkten anschließen. 

Wiederholung gerne die Tage!!


----------



## FabeJay (5. Juli 2013)

Samstag wär ich dabei!!!


----------



## nf2 (5. Juli 2013)

6TiWon schrieb:


> war  gestern mal wiederne lkasse tour auf den hom(e)-trails. wetter und truppe hat auch gepasst.
> s.y





<NoFear> schrieb:


> Von meiner Seite kann ich mich in allen Punkten anschließen.



Dito, hat alles gepasst und war geil 





<NoFear> schrieb:


> Wiederholung gerne die Tage!!



Dieses WE bin ich raus, aber nächsten Sonntag 14.07. wäre ne Option.


----------



## idChoppers (7. Juli 2013)

nf2 schrieb:


> Dito, hat alles gepasst und war geil



Ja, war super


----------



## FabeJay (7. Juli 2013)

Zufällig für morgen was geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (19. Juli 2013)

Das heutige Super-Wetter für ne Endurorunde in Landstuhl genutzt: 

GI-Trail (Variante1) + Bismarckturm + Nanstein + Bann + Rockgarden (Bärenloch) + zurück auf Nanstein + Atzel + GI-Trail (Variante2)  

saugudd!


----------



## <NoFear> (19. Juli 2013)

Heute dann noch einen Tipp bekommen:

Riding with flow.... the american way:


----------



## <NoFear> (20. Juli 2013)

Mit Papa auf der geilsten Achterbahn der Welt:


[ame="http://vimeo.com/70685490"]Mit Vin auf dem Wildhog on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## mondraker-biker (27. Juli 2013)

Hab  auch was gefunden

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLY0ctPWpN8&feature=player_detailpage"]Mondraker Dune XR 2014 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Dämon__ (2. August 2013)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Mit Papa auf der geilsten Achterbahn der Welt:
> 
> 
> Mit Vin auf dem Wildhog on Vimeo



zieh dem kleinen aber bitte beim nächsten mal eine Schutzbrille an...


----------



## <NoFear> (2. August 2013)

joa schutzbrille und helm würd ich dem kleinen auch anziehen 
... hab das Video ausm Nachbarfred: guggst du hier => http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10789877&postcount=1304


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (2. August 2013)

Gestern viel Spaß bei der "Hitzeschlacht auf den HOMeTrails" gehabt. Trotz der anfänglich hohen Temperaturen wurde es eine "coole" 3 Stunden Endurorunde, die gerne demnächst wiederholt werden sollte!


----------



## <NoFear> (2. August 2013)

hier noch was feines:

AMIR-ACTION


----------



## doc_snyder (2. August 2013)

Ich werd am Sonntag wohl in Kirkel/Homburg rumcruisen


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. August 2013)

Hab heut ein bischen im Wald gespielt....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVGiizhTPj8


----------



## brillenboogie (5. August 2013)

gut unterwegs herr horn, schönes video! 
und ordentlich die karre gepimpt, xx1 nicht schlecht!


----------



## banelion (8. August 2013)

hi,

ist was am wochenende geplant? speziell am sonntagvormittag?

gruß


----------



## Deleted 11825 (8. August 2013)

...ich wäre evtl. dabei, klär's noch mit der Regierung.


----------



## <NoFear> (8. August 2013)

Servus. 
Bin zwar aktuell noch im Alpenraum unterwegs, aber ich denk am SO wär ich auch dabei.
Gruß aus den Bergen!


----------



## 6TiWon (9. August 2013)

nee, ich nich. fahre am samstag zum biken nach le gets und le chatel.


----------



## doc_snyder (9. August 2013)

sonntag vormittag tät ich auch was machen. Am besten eher gemütlich und abfahrtsorientiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (9. August 2013)

da wär ich auch eventuell dabei. könnte aber auch noch was pfälzerisches dazwischen kommen..


----------



## Optimizer (9. August 2013)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> da wär ich auch eventuell dabei. könnte aber auch noch was pfälzerisches dazwischen kommen..



Bei mir ist leider ausgebucht....


----------



## brillenboogie (9. August 2013)

Wovon sprichst du?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (9. August 2013)

czuk schrieb:


> ...ich wäre evtl. dabei, klär's noch mit der Regierung.



Geklärt...


... nicht dabei.


----------



## brillenboogie (10. August 2013)

Wie sieht es aus morgen?


----------



## <NoFear> (10. August 2013)

Termin für Endurobiken auf den HOMeTrails:

Morgen So, 11.08.2013, 11:00 Uhr 

Dauer: ca. 2,5 Std.

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz vorm Jahnplatz  => (https://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.314134,7.350977&hl=de&num=1&t=h&z=19&iwloc=A)


----------



## doc_snyder (10. August 2013)

bin dabei. hoffentlich hör ich den Wecker.


----------



## <NoFear> (20. August 2013)

Und es geht wieder los...

*Weitere Rodungsaktionen auf den HOMeTrails!!*

Bitte um Beachtung:

Aktuell kann der Trail vom Tschifflik Richtung Käshofer Strecke NICHT befahren werden, da der Forst wieder "derbe" Baumfällarbeiten betreibt. Absperrungen in dieser Fahrtrichtung sind keine eingerichtet, deshalb ist VORSICHT geboten. Bin dort auf dem Trail erst gestern beinahe in kreuz und quer liegende Bäume reingerauscht.


----------



## <NoFear> (26. August 2013)

Aus aktuellem Anlass:


Weg mit der 2-Meter-Regel in BaWü - Mountainbiker wehrt Euch!
_
Wir lassen uns nicht weiter hinhalten, sondern wir engagieren uns aktiv für die Abschaffung der unsinnigen 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg. Mehr als 18 Jahre Ausgrenzung und Diskriminierung von Radfahrern und Mountainbikern sind genug. Gegenseitige Anerkennung, Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme sind der Schlüssel für ein zeitgemäßes und bürgerfreundliches Betretungsrecht in Baden-Württemberg und dafür setzen wir uns ein

Auch Ihr könnt mitmachen und uns unterstützen. Zeichnet die verlinkte Onlinepetition:_

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/streichung-der2-meter-regel-einschl-entspr-bussgeldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg?utm_source=extern&utm_medium=widget&utm_campaign=streichung-der2-meter-regel-einschl-entspr-bussgeldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (18. September 2013)

Und hier ein *Negativbeispiel*, warum man die 2m-Regel eingeführt hat und sich nur sehr zögerlich wieder davon losspricht:

 
Die Stelle bei 0:55 ist zu beachten!


----------



## Deleted 11825 (18. September 2013)

Solche Typen gehen garnicht.


----------



## <NoFear> (18. September 2013)

Japp.... du sagst es! Stell dir diese Situation bei der letzten Kirkeltour vor. Da klappte das "Nebeneinander von Bikern und Wanderern" einwandfrei, ja sogar sehr zuvorkommend und zwar auf beiden Seiten mit kleinem Smalltalk aufm Trail! TOP, so siehts aus!!

Aber so'n Typ, wie Zwergnase aus'm Video macht alles kaputt und gefährdet den Ruf ALLER. Kein Wunder, dass uns ein schlechter Ruf vorauseilt!!!


----------



## Nyaneve (19. September 2013)

Interessant ist die Ignoranz, mit der er sein Video verteidigt....

Glücklicherweise bin ich bis dato noch nie mit einem so rücksichtlosen Mitbiker unterwegs gewesen, noch habe ich welche getroffen. Ich würd wohl einfach kurz ausrasten.....

Und unfreundliche Wandersleut habe ich in meiner noch kurzen Karriere auch noch keine getroffen - mein Leitsatz: Wer freundlich behandelt werden möchte, sollte selbst Freundlich und Zurvorkommend sein :-D Das funktioniert tatsächlich prima


----------



## <NoFear> (19. September 2013)

Nyaneve schrieb:


> ...Und unfreundliche Wandersleut habe ich in meiner noch kurzen Karriere auch noch keine getroffen
> 
> - mein Leitsatz: Wer freundlich behandelt werden möchte, sollte selbst Freundlich und Zurvorkommend sein :-D Das funktioniert tatsächlich prima



Unfreundliches Wandervolk gibt es nun mal auch, das darf man nicht untern Teppich kehren. 
Aber durch so nen Spast haben die durchaus auch einen berechtigten Grund Leute, die auf 2 Rädern unterwegs sind, eher vorsichtig und zunächst mal unfreundlich zu reagieren!

Aber dein *Leitsatz *gefällt mir


----------



## <NoFear> (10. Oktober 2013)

Chris Akrigg... Inselmenschen 

sehr geiles Bikevideo mit richtig GUTER music ----> beats by KALKBRENNER!


[ame="http://vimeo.com/48131951"]Through the mill on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (10. Oktober 2013)

kannte ich schon, aber wieder aufs neue einfach atemberaubend. 
wahnsinnig gut und komplett verrückt...


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Oktober 2013)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Chris Akrigg... Inselmenschen
> 
> sehr geiles Bikevideo mit richtig GUTER music ----> beats by KALKBRENNER!



Die müssen ja auch so fahren weil die nicht genug Platz haben


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Oktober 2013)

JETZT LIVE.... http://live.redbull.tv/events/202/red-bull-rampage-2013/


----------



## spicy-doc (22. Oktober 2013)

jemand lust auf Dunkelbiken? 19:00 Jahnhütte......


----------



## <NoFear> (22. Oktober 2013)

19:00 schaffe ich heute nicht... werde mich JETZT gleich aufs Bike schwingen und den Rest dieses Sonnentages genießen!
Dir viel Spaß in der DUNKELHEIT!!!


----------



## spicy-doc (22. Oktober 2013)

bin noch am arbeiten


----------



## Deleted 11825 (22. Oktober 2013)

Dunkelbiken und potentielles Wild stören, näääh, brauch ich nicht. Tu mir im Dunkeln auch nur weh, weiß ich jetzt schon.


----------



## <NoFear> (22. Oktober 2013)

Hoffe die erleuchtete Tour war gut! Im Wald in der Umgebung des Rabenhorsts gabs wieder "Holzarbeiten"...


----------



## 6TiWon (23. Oktober 2013)

war getern auch spontan in kirkel. hab vor lauter laub fast die trails nicht mehr gesehen. aber goil auf dem schmetterling, felsen und und co. wars allemal...


----------



## spicy-doc (23. Oktober 2013)

War dunkel und gut, mit meinem Hardtail war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (24. Oktober 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/77502064"]She Does It Right - Gravity Mafia on Vimeo[/ame]


Letztens aufm Trail...


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Oktober 2013)

Absolut abartig krass...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x76VEPXYaI0"]GoPro: Backflip Over 72ft Canyon - Kelly McGarry Red Bull Rampage 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## <NoFear> (31. Oktober 2013)

ENDURO ONE

Ich hoffe sehr, dass diese "neue" Rennserie sich dauerhaft etablieren wird.

Was man hier => http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10/28/enduro-rennen-spalt/ so alles lesen kann ist TOP !!!


----------



## banelion (31. Oktober 2013)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen...dann fahren wir zusammen zu einem rennen!

ð


----------



## <NoFear> (31. Oktober 2013)

... gerne


----------



## active-bikes (1. November 2013)

Die Frage wie sich 27,5 Zoll im Vergleich zu 26" Zoll fährt hat mich ziemlich beschäftigt. Um das mit euch zu Teilen, hab ich das hier gebastelt....

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32400

Wäre cool, wenn ihr das Video liked, da wir ganz gute Chancen zum Video der Woche haben....


----------



## mondraker-biker (3. November 2013)

Gut gemacht!


----------



## <NoFear> (4. November 2013)

*FOX uÌbernimmt Toxoholics*

Am 1. November 2013 hat FOX Factory Inc. USA seinen deutschen Distributionspartner Toxoholics Ã¼bernommen und fÃ¼hrt Service und Verkauf mit der neu gegrÃ¼ndeten FOX Factory GmbH weiter. Das Ganze wird aus dem selben Standort in Rodalben und mit dem selben Team von Matthias Bauer weitergefÃ¼hrt. ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/11/04/fox-u%CC%88bernimmt-toxoholics/


----------



## <NoFear> (5. November 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/72263123"]Roadtrip: seven months on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## active-bikes (24. November 2013)

Hab einen neuen Pfad angelegt....
Etwas Feintuning ist noch notwendig, aber schon befahrbar.
Start ist unterhalb der Berghöfe in Schwarzenacker bis runter zur Ski und Wanderhütte. Nun muss man nicht mehr breit runterfahren.

Der Einstieg ist rechts auf der Asphaltstrasse die nach Schwarzenacker zur Ski und Wanderhütte runtergeht, kurz nach dem Rechtsknick, unterhalb der Berghöfe.

Höhenunterschied etwa 100hm, Länge c.a. 1,5km.
Ein etwa 1km langer Anschluss nach oben folgt noch.....


----------



## <NoFear> (24. November 2013)

Coole Sache 

So'ne Freischneid-Aktion könnten wir im Frühjahr auf den Trails nochmal machen...


----------



## Bikedude001 (25. November 2013)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Coole Sache
> 
> So'ne Freischneid-Aktion könnten wir im Frühjahr auf den Trails nochmal machen...


 
Die beste Bauzeit ist eigentlich jetzt, da die Blätter von den Bäumen gefallen sind und sich der Boden über Winter "setzen" kann.
Wenn man das Laub wegmacht, kann man nochmal anständig fahren.
Werde demnächst noch in Kirkel ein paar Wege freimachen.

Ride on....


----------



## spicy-doc (25. November 2013)

muss ich mal anschauen...


----------



## <NoFear> (25. November 2013)

Ein Trail, der mir ad hoc einfällt ist an der Käshofer-Strecke unten vom Waldparkplatz (Haupt-Verpflegungsstelle bei der [email protected]) aus links hoch Richtung Schlossberg / Stumpfer Gipfel. Dort hat der Forst /  Beauftragte Firmen des Forstes alles, aber wirklich *ALLES KREUZ UND QUER* liegen lassen. Hab schon an das Wegschneiden mit der Handsäge gedacht... ist aber extrem viel Arbeit!


----------



## <NoFear> (25. November 2013)

@Bikedude001: Der Trail sieht auf jeden Fall mal geil aus... wieder was Neues in der HEIMAT !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## active-bikes (25. November 2013)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Ein Trail, der mir ad hoc einfällt ist an der Käshofer-Strecke unten vom Waldparkplatz (Haupt-Verpflegungsstelle bei der [email protected]) aus links hoch Richtung Schlossberg / Stumpfer Gipfel. Dort hat der Forst /  Beauftragte Firmen des Forstes alles, aber wirklich *ALLES KREUZ UND QUER* liegen lassen. Hab schon an das Wegschneiden mit der Handsäge gedacht... ist aber extrem viel Arbeit!



Fichtenmopped ist da klar von Vorteil


----------



## <NoFear> (25. November 2013)

joa... schau dir den Trail an - da muss man wirklich mit schwerem Gerät ran um das Ding wieder halbwegs befahrbar und für Wanderer begehbar zu machen !!


----------



## active-bikes (25. November 2013)

Denke, da sollte man aber noch etwas warten, bis die mit den Waldarbeiten fertig sind.
Erstens schmeissen die wahrscheinlich neues Material rein und zweitens machen die das wahrscheinlich selber weg. Auffm Tschifflick musste man letztes Jahr auch nur noch etwas feintuning betreiben.


----------



## <NoFear> (26. November 2013)

Sehr interessantes Bild / Entwicklung - "Verteilung der Stimmen der Petion zur Abschaffung der 2m-Regel in BaWü! 

Schaut euch den Saarbrücker Raum/ Saar-Pfalz-Keis/ Westpfalz an...


----------



## Dämon__ (26. November 2013)

mal abgesehen davon das von 81,89 Millionen in D. lebenden Menschen sich nur 58200 beteiligt haben und das den Grünen in BW am Arsch vorbei geht...


----------



## Deleted 11825 (26. November 2013)

Trotzdem interessante das in BaWü die Beteiligung am massivsten ist, während andere Bundesländer wie z.B. Bayern im Vergleich dazu richtig abstinken.


----------



## <NoFear> (26. November 2013)

Ganz deutlich sind auch die Ballungszentren zu erkennen! Des Weiteren existiert ein Nord - Süd; West - Ost- Gefälle


----------



## 6TiWon (27. November 2013)

da wir hier auf den hoem(e)trails zum glück (bisher) keine probleme haben, können wir ruhigen gewissens doch andere unterstützen


----------



## doc_snyder (27. November 2013)

bei uns sorgt der Forst dafür, das jeder zweite Trail automatisch über 2m breit ist


----------



## brillenboogie (27. November 2013)

entweder über 2m oder gänzlich unpassierbar. da sind die konsequent!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (27. November 2013)

na, na, na, ...  wer wird denn hier über den lieben FORST herziehen ??!!  

Diese "WiedieAxtimWalde" und "Erosionsgeschichte" gibts doch gaaaaaaaaaar nicht  .... die reimt ihr euch doch nur zusammen...

Die spinnen ... die Biker


----------



## 6TiWon (2. Dezember 2013)

War letzte Woche auch im Walde rund um Jägersburg: manches hat mir gefallen:










anderes nicht so:







soweit zu  Wanderwegen...


 wobei es unabhängig vom "lieben Forst" immer noch dreckschweine gibt:


----------



## spicy-doc (2. Dezember 2013)

sieht ja super aus......


----------



## <NoFear> (2. Dezember 2013)

Bodenlose Frechheit... Altreifenentsorgung im Wald!

Sowas gabs rund um Landstuhl vor einigen Wochen auch!! Aber das Dreckschwein wurde erwischt...


----------



## 6TiWon (4. Dezember 2013)

Grosses Dankeschön an Pascal und Lucas für den schönen nightride gestern abend in Kirkel. jetzt fahr ich schon 10 jahre in kirkel und hab doch durch die beiden wirklich 2 neue pädcher entdeckt. weiter so.


----------



## doc_snyder (4. Dezember 2013)

wenns am WE wirklich schneien sollte wär ne Runde Kirkel im Schnee angesagt.
Hauptsache der Matsch ist gefroren.


----------



## <NoFear> (4. Dezember 2013)

Schnee... am WE? ...


----------



## spicy-doc (5. Dezember 2013)

Wann am WE ?


----------



## active-bikes (5. Dezember 2013)

Am WE wird sonnig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc_snyder (5. Dezember 2013)

wenn, dann sonntags. mal sehen was der Orkan bringt.


----------



## spicy-doc (5. Dezember 2013)

säge- und axthalter montieren....


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Dezember 2013)

... die Prognose für die Tage:


----------



## 6TiWon (5. Dezember 2013)

hi chris, du bist so gut für uns und versorgst uns mit dem nötigsten....
aber generell wär sonntag ne schneetour supi. ab mittags wär ich dabei


----------



## grungebass (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich würd mich anschließen!


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Dezember 2013)

@6TiWon: no problem, nix zu danken

Wegen Tour am So muss'i mal schauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spicy-doc (7. Dezember 2013)

So Start wann und wo? evtl wär ich dabei...


----------



## 6TiWon (7. Dezember 2013)

Frühestens bei mir so ab 14 Uhr möglich ,da vorher noch Brunch und dann bin ich noch gut gefüllt. .. Gruss


----------



## grungebass (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich schätze mal, Abbruch wg. Wetter?


----------



## 6TiWon (8. Dezember 2013)

Bin noch am brunchen.lass es heute sein.


----------



## <NoFear> (8. Dezember 2013)

26 aint dead ! ..._ENDLICH_ ... ein Bikehersteller der sich BEKENNT, MUMM in den Knochen hat und nicht vor einer EXTREM GEHYPTEN BIKEINDUSTRIE in die Knie geht...

Cotic Bikes 




650B... I DON'T GIVE A *F*$&* !!!


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Dezember 2013)




----------



## <NoFear> (8. Dezember 2013)

Ssssssssssehr geil 

und....


TOTGESAGTE leben LÄNGER


----------



## spicy-doc (9. Dezember 2013)

Stahl, Federgabel, 26", was braucht man mehr... ich brauch das Shirt...


----------



## <NoFear> (9. Dezember 2013)

...dito


----------



## active-bikes (9. Dezember 2013)

Warum einfach, wenns auch schwierig geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (9. Dezember 2013)

So isses egal, Hauptsache SPASS...


----------



## <NoFear> (9. Dezember 2013)

FALSCH! 

Warum nedd dem KUNDEN die Wahl lassen? Warum drückt man dem BIKEVOLK ne neue Größe aufs Auge und lässt die altbewährte 26''Größe einfach fallen?

Ich bin prinzipiell nicht gegen gute Innovationen, ich lehne nur die ART ab, wie verbissen diese durchgesetzt wird. Das ist mittlerweile echt ätzend penetrant und diese andauernde Diskussion um diese 650B-Superhelden-Schickimicki-Laufradgröße geht mir tierisch auf die Nüsse...

Um möglichen Kritikern im Vorfeld schon den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen das Wichtigste in Kürze:
- Grundsätzlich befürworte ich wichtige Neuerungen in der Biketechnik. Innovationen wie 29er bzw 650B haben durchaus ihre Berechtigung 
- es kommt MIR aber in erster LINIE darauf an *WIE* es an den Mann gebracht wird...


----------



## spicy-doc (9. Dezember 2013)

wenn alle mitmachen würden, könnte der Nutzer entscheiden...dann sieht man, wie es 2015 aussieht ...Ich glaube ja, dass es in 3 Jahren 26" als die super Neuerung gibt...


----------



## <NoFear> (9. Dezember 2013)

so'ne Art BACK to the ROOTS- Kacke...


----------



## Deleted 11825 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ja, warum nicht? 2004 waren ja auch 24" Hinterräder total in...


----------



## sportfreund78 (10. Dezember 2013)

Wir gehen morgen einfach fahren- egal welche Radgrösse, wer Lust hat kann noch aufspringen. Wollen nach Boppart. Abfahrt gegen 10 Uhr in St.Wendel.
0171/7154924


----------



## <NoFear> (10. Dezember 2013)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Wir gehen morgen einfach fahren- egal welche Radgrösse, ...



  ...dann mal viel Spaß!


----------



## sportfreund78 (10. Dezember 2013)

Tour ist auf Donnerstag verschoben! 
Dafür nehmen wir aber auch Rennradfahrer mit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HhabgvIIXik


----------



## derfreaker (11. Dezember 2013)

muss ich mir jetzt heute schnell noch ein rennrad kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## active-bikes (11. Dezember 2013)

.... und ich noch ein bischen üben !
Geiler Tüp !


----------



## spicy-doc (11. Dezember 2013)

...neue Impulse für die Laufradgrößen Diskussion....


----------



## derfreaker (12. Dezember 2013)

wir warten auf 27 3/8 komma 71...


----------



## Optimizer (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahr 29,4" in meinem Enduro-HT und das ist kein Witz!


----------



## <NoFear> (12. Dezember 2013)

Aha.... klingt interessant


----------



## Optimizer (12. Dezember 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (12. Dezember 2013)




----------



## wollus (12. Dezember 2013)

wann gibts den nächsten Nightride ?


----------



## <NoFear> (12. Dezember 2013)

Active Bikes in Einöd veranstaltet regelmäßig ne Dienstagabendtour. Da wird mit Licht gefahren. Einfach dort VORHER mal anfragen.


----------



## <NoFear> (12. Dezember 2013)

Oder hast du die [email protected] gemeint?


----------



## 6TiWon (13. Dezember 2013)

Bestimmt hat er neitreid beik ad neid gemeint...


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Dezember 2013)

Schööön ausgedrückt!!


----------



## wollus (13. Dezember 2013)

nee NightRide rum um de Schlossberg aber net Dienstags sondern mal Freitags oder Samstags


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Dezember 2013)

da lässt sich sicherlich was machen... die NIGHT beginnt ja heuer eh bissl früher


----------



## grungebass (13. Dezember 2013)

Also heut isses mir zu knapp, aber morgen wollt ich eigtl. das Tageslicht nutzen. Könnte meine tour aber auch in die Dunkelheit verlegen.


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Dezember 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/69816540"]http://vimeo.com/69816540[/ame]


A DAY in LIFE OF CG: http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331604111910/a-day-in-the-life-of-cedric-gracia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (15. Dezember 2013)

Für ganz kurzentschlossene. 12 Uhr schiesshaus Homburg. Trailund enduro runde. So knapp 2 Stunden.


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Dezember 2013)

Moin moin Endurogemeinde!

Es ist mal wieder soweit: Ein "Bike-reiches" Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu und das Weihnachtsfest steht vor der Tür...

.........................................................

Ich wünsche allen Endurothreadlesern sowie der Bikecommunity frohe Festtage und einen guten Rutsch ins NEUE Jahr!

.........................................................


----------



## 6TiWon (29. Dezember 2013)

beim rutschen schliess ich mich an...


----------



## active-bikes (30. Dezember 2013)

Für Morgen ist recht gutes Wetter angesagt.... wir ziehen unsere Dienstagstour auf 13:00 Uhr vor.
Los gehts am Laden über die Einöder Mountains nach Homburg.
Der neue Trail ist fertig und befahrbar....... steht auch auffm Programm.
Fahrzeit etwa 2,5 Stunden.


----------



## Ochiba63 (31. Dezember 2013)

würde mich schon mal reizen mit zu fahren aber vermutlich komme ich mit euerem tempo nicht mit.


----------



## Bikedude001 (31. Dezember 2013)

Probiers doch mal aus. Wir fahren eher entspannt aber dafür technisch. Bisher haben wir noch niemanden im Wald stehen lassen.....


----------



## saschakiefer (31. Dezember 2013)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> würde mich schon mal reizen mit zu fahren aber vermutlich komme ich mit euerem tempo nicht mit.


So geht's mir auch schon die ganze Zeit  Demnächst (bin schon eifrig am trainieren) #guterVorsatz2014


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ochiba63 (31. Dezember 2013)

bei mir gibt es auch sehr viel defizit im technischen.
fahre immer allein.
heute wäre nur wegen der uhrzeit eine gute gelegenheit gewesen.


----------



## saschakiefer (31. Dezember 2013)

Hmm, eigentlich ein Grund mehr mitzufahren. Bin früher auch alleine gefahren und fahre seit ca. einem halben Jahr mit ein paar Kumpels, die wesentlich erfahrener sind. Da kann man sich ziemlich viel abkucken und viel lernen. Mir hat das einiges gebracht. Ist aber eigentlich ne Off-Topic Diskussion 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (12. Januar 2014)

Komme gerade von einer tour in kirkel: kurzer lagebericht: wuzzepfad war ok. felsen war top (wenn man bedenkt wie sch... das wetter die letzten tage waren und schmetterling wie immer. die "berühmten" paar stellen waren auch unter wasser. zusätzlich noch ein paar dickere umgefallenen äste und stämme auf dem weg. aber alles in allem wie immer supi...


----------



## phoenicks (14. Januar 2014)

Für Freunde der gepflegten Fangopackung:
→  www.bikeatnight.de

Daumendrücken, daß dem Wettergott bis dahin das Wasser ausgeht!


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Januar 2014)

So'n Dreckwetter ...


----------



## 6TiWon (15. Januar 2014)

heute feierabendrunde in kirkel, pädcher satt bis zum abwinken (ca. 2h geschätzt).
treffpunkt naturfr.haus zw. 15:15 und 15:30 uhr...

leider (wettertechnisch) verschoben auf morgen donnerstag. gleiche welle, gleiche stelle...


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Januar 2014)

Herrliche Trail-ACTION ausm HARZ:


----------



## Optimizer (5. Februar 2014)

aus der benachbarten Westpfalz. Enduro in der Stadt quasi....

Treppen-FAT-ischist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (5. Februar 2014)

Schön gemacht, Optimizer 
Der EXE in PS wurde auf Anhieb erkannt


----------



## Kamykatze (5. Februar 2014)

http://www.homburg.de/content/releases/40750.htm

was für den feierabend


----------



## couchrider (5. Februar 2014)

"lokale landnutzer"


----------



## phoenicks (5. Februar 2014)

Oha, bahnt sich da was an? Wird dann demnächst wohl doch behördlich  differenziert werden wo ein 'Weg' aufhört & ein Pädche anfängt... 
Hauptsache der gemeine Waidmann kann rund um die Uhr mit seinem asiatischen Jägertaxi durch's Unterholz zuckeln - alles zum Wohle des 'Wildbestandes'!


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Februar 2014)

Wo genau ist das Pfänderbachtal ???

Und: "Ooh weh ooh weh - wer zeigt denn hier solch einen zivilen Ungehorsam"?

Aber das ist dann auch alles wieder typisch Deutschland. Wenns ums Aussprechen von Verboten geht, schreit der GEMEINE DEUTSCHE immer gleich hier...


----------



## phoenicks (5. Februar 2014)

Das ist von der Ski- & Wanderhütte Schwarzenacker das V-Tal in Richtung Berghöfe hoch, links asphaltiert, rechts als Waldweg. Da endet am Kneippbecken so'n alter, reaktivierter 'Pfad' vom Sportplatz Einöd kommend...


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Februar 2014)

Ok, danke! Hab's gestern Abend auch per google-maps gefunden.

Bin in letzter Zeit auch öfter mal auf nen "afterwork-nightride" unterwegs. Auf den Trails war ich bisher immer allein und hatte keine "Lichtbegegnungen". Also kann von gehäuftem Aufkommen auch nicht die Rede sein. 

Heißt das jetzt auch, dass ich meine Trainingsläufe im Dunkeln mit Lampe vergessen kann??
Würde auch gerne wissen welche "lokalen Landnutzer" hier wieder nach NSA-Manier die Leut verpfeiffen...??


----------



## Kamykatze (6. Februar 2014)

Welcome to Germany


----------



## active-bikes (6. Februar 2014)

Zum Thema ein paar Randinfos aus dem betroffenen District......

Aus dem einen ursprünglichen Pfad, den ich vor etwa 5 Jahren nochmal freigelegt hatte ist mitlerweile ein Minibikepark mit diversen Linien geworden. Tatkräftig gebaut von "unseren" Local Kids.
Das Ganze war auch seitens des Waldbestitzers geduldet. Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, als einer, ein paar nichtmal armdicke Bäumchen weggesägt hatte um eine neue Linie zu bauen. Die Bäume waren ihm wohl wichig.....
Der Waldbezitzer hat dann etwas Wind bei der Stadt gemacht und irgenwie hat die Jägergemeinschaft davon was mitbekommen.
Da deren Interesse mit Sicherheit keine Nightrides beinhaltet sind die Wohl auf den Zug aufgesprungen und wettern nun eifrig gegen uns Radfahrer.

Zu dem Thema:
§ 25 Betreten des Waldes in Absatz 1: Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zweck der naturverträglichen Erholung ist jedermann gestattet. Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen sowie das Reiten im Wald ist nur auf Wegen und Straßen gestattet.

.... wir fahren doch auf Wegen


----------



## Mx343 (6. Februar 2014)

Naja die Definition von Weg ist halt so eine Sache.

"Wege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege; Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie Fußpfade sind keine Wege."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (6. Februar 2014)

Ich würd sagen wir stoppen die Diskussion über die Definition was nun ein "Weg" im juristischen Sinne ist, bevor sie erst richtig Fahrt aufnimmt... sonst öffnen wir die bekanntliche "Büchse der Pandora". Zudem wurde schon in zahlreichen anderen Freds genau über dieses Thema ausgelassen debattiert!

Der im vorletzten Post geschriebene Hintergrund erscheint sehr einleuchtend. Da fühlt sich halt wieder jemand auf die Krawatte getreten und huft dann nach allen Seiten aus und schwärzt die Leute bei den öffentlich Verantwortlichen an. Diese müssen ja dann im Sinne des Querulanten "öffentlich" reagieren...
Aber man sollte nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen!


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Februar 2014)

Mx343 schrieb:


> Naja die Definition von Weg ist halt so eine Sache.
> 
> "Wege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege; Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie Fußpfade sind keine Wege."



Vielleicht sollte einem das Land/die Forstbehörde auch mal erklären, wo ich auf solchen *"forstlichen Wirtschaftswegen"* angesichts dieser Bilder:
*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/enduro-freeride-touren-in-homburg.502681/page-42#post-10504305 *
*
"halbwegs sicher" *fahren soll ????
Da ist der Gedankengang nur allzu logisch, wenn ich mich vor schweren Stürzen etc. schützen möchte, dass ich dann sinnvollerweise auf andere sichere "WEGE" ausweiche !!!


----------



## Mx343 (6. Februar 2014)

Auf die Antwort wäre ich auch gespannt, aber da das ja Schäden von der Holzernte sind wäre ich nicht sehr optimistisch was die Antwort angeht.

Wäre halt schön wenn man ein Stück Wald kaufen/pachten könnte und dann ohne Probleme seine eigene Strecke bauen könnte.
Aber da wir ja in Deutschland leben geht das wahrscheinlich auch nicht weil ein "Betreten verboten" oder "Betreten auf Eigene Gefahr" nicht ausreicht.

Ich frag mich echt wie man das vor 10 Jahren geregelt hat wenn man im Wald vom Baum gefallen ist und sich den Arm gebrochen hat. Oder einen Trampelpfad im Dunklen runtergestolpert ist und sich das Gesicht demoliert hat.


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Februar 2014)

Tja siehste ... und hätteste aufm dunklen Trampelpfad mal ne (Helm-)Lampe dabei gehabt, dann wäre nix passiert


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. Februar 2014)

Mx343 schrieb:


> Wäre halt schön wenn man ein Stück Wald kaufen/pachten könnte und dann ohne Probleme seine eigene Strecke bauen könnte.
> Aber da wir ja in Deutschland leben geht das wahrscheinlich auch nicht weil ein "Betreten verboten" oder "Betreten auf Eigene Gefahr" nicht ausreicht.


Am Hoxberg hats doch auch geklappt mit der Wegepacht und ner eigenen offiziellen Downhillstrecke. Warum dann nit auch bei euch in Homburg?
Potenzial hat euer Gelände auf jeden Fall wovon ich mich letztes WE wieder auf ner Endurorunde überzeugen konnte


----------



## Mx343 (6. Februar 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Am Hoxberg hats doch auch geklappt mit der Wegepacht und ner eigenen offiziellen Downhillstrecke. Warum dann nit auch bei euch in Homburg?
> Potenzial hat euer Gelände auf jeden Fall wovon ich mich letztes WE wieder auf ner Endurorunde überzeugen konnte



Ich bin nicht aus Homburg.
Das war jetzt ehr allgemein bezogen und auch am Hoxberg gehts entweder nur Samstags wenn Training ist oder du bist im Verein.

Ich meinte das ehr so, eigener Wald, eigene Strecke, kein Verein nötig wegen Haftungsfragen. Wer das Teil befahren will auf eigenes Risiko.


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Februar 2014)

Du sprichst gerade über paradiesische Zustände... aber sowas kriegste nur schwer genehmigt / du müsstest den Wald komplett einfrieden also einzäunen...


----------



## Mx343 (6. Februar 2014)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Du sprichst gerade über paradiesische Zustände... aber sowas kriegste nur schwer genehmigt / du müsstest den Wald komplett einfrieden also einzäunen...



Wenn ich den Wald und damit die Möglichkeit hätte würde ich das auch tun.
Ich mein mit 24 bin ich ja echt nicht alt, aber damals so vor 10 Jahren hatte das alles irgendwie nicht so die Ausmaße wie heute.
Irgendwie war früher alles besser ;p .


----------



## Kamykatze (7. Februar 2014)

Wollte euch nur Warnen das da was im Busch ist  und die Augen und Ohren auf läst. 
Macht das beste draus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (7. Februar 2014)

Dann mal Danke für die Info!!


----------



## sportfreund78 (7. Februar 2014)

Der wichtigere Kern der Debatte ist doch, dass die Biker es leider immernoch nicht geschafft haben eine entsprechende Lobby für sich zu entwickeln. Das geht in Deutschland halt nur durch legale Projekte die man dann auch als Referenzen für weitere Diskussionen nutzen kann.
Da die Biker aber sehr individuell unterwegs sind und jeder solange er "geduldet" seine Hausrunde fahren kann keinen Handlungsbedarf sieht,
kommt man immer erst mit den Behörden in Kontakt, wenn ein akutes Problem (Sperrungen oder Streckenabriss) auftritt und hat dann meist schlechte Karten.
Allerdings müssen wir uns auch an der eigenen Nase fassen und wenn an einer Stelle ein "Trailwildwuchs" enststeht und Bäume beschädigt werden, wo früher ein geduldeter Trail bestand, kann wohl jeder die Reaktionen nachvollziehen die das dann bei Eigentümern und Offiziellen auslöst, weil hier sicherlich eine Grenze überschritten ist.
Bezüglich des Waldgesetztes sind wir im Saarland leider immernoch in einer Grauzone und wie schnell das zum Trailfeindlichen Gesetzt kippen kann haben wir ja gerade in Hessen erlebt, wo nur durch massiven Einfluss der DIMB die Bedürfnisse des aktuellen Mountainbikens in der Novellierung des Waldgesetzes umgesetzt wurden. Das gelingt nur wenn man sich als Biker auch "kümmert" und lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach
auf jeden Fall!


----------



## mondraker-biker (10. Februar 2014)

Hier was ganz Interessantes aus meiner 2. Heimat...


----------



## mondraker-biker (26. Februar 2014)

<iframe src="http://videos.mtb-news.de/embed/player/34110" width="512" height="288" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="" target="_blank">Team InFocus - La Fenasosa on the rocks</a> von <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/u/192743" target="_blank">infocusmtb.com</a> - mehr <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/" target="_blank">Mountainbike-Videos</a></p>

Hier noch was aus meiner 2. Heimat


----------



## sportfreund78 (10. März 2014)

Haben gestern mal die Sommersaison an den Freisener Vulkanen eingeläutet.


----------



## active-bikes (10. März 2014)

Nice .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (12. März 2014)

Jetzt auf dem Markt ab März erhältlich: Die Antwort auf "Reverb und Co." aus dem schönen Allgäu:
*Vecnum Moveloc*http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/03/10/vecnum-moveloc-test/


----------



## <NoFear> (16. März 2014)

Ungeheueres aus STROMBERG: http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...Attentat-auf-Mountainbiker-_arid,1123023.html


----------



## <NoFear> (17. März 2014)

*Achtung wichtige Info: Zukunft des BIKENS im KIRKELer WALD*

*Wie geht es weiter mit dem Biken auf den Trails in Kirkel?
*
Die folgende Veranstaltung gibt evtl. Antworten auf bestehende / aufkommende Fragen zur Erweiterung der Kernzone der Biosphäre Bliesgau:
*
Natur - Freizeit - Biosphäre: Nutzungsdruck und Nutzungskonflikte in der Landschaft
Freitag, 21.03.2014, 19:00 - 21:00 Uhr
Kulturlandschaftszentrum Haus Lochfeld, Wittersheim
Veranstalter: Michael Keßler, Bliesgau-Ranger*


----------



## sportfreund78 (17. März 2014)

Waren heute mal wieder seit längerem in Homburg unterwegs und haben am Ende Trafotrail einen gezielt auf dem Trail platzierten Holzhaufen beiseite geräumt. Man erkennt dass auch hier ein bisl Lobbyarbeit für Mountainbiker sicher die beste Methode wäre um eine weitere Verhärtung der Fronten zu vermeiden...



schön wars trotzdem;-)


----------



## Runterberger (18. März 2014)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> *Achtung wichtige Info: Zukunft des BIKENS im KIRKELer WALD*
> 
> *Wie geht es weiter mit dem Biken auf den Trails in Kirkel?
> *
> ...


 
Hallo,
kann da jeder als "Besucher" dazukommen?
Ist diese Veranstaltung öffentlich?

Gruß
Stef


----------



## <NoFear> (18. März 2014)

Die Veranstaltung (http://www.biosphaere-bliesgau.eu/i...tion=details&ecEventId=2006&ecDate=1395424800)

ist *ÖFFENTLICH* und *KOSTENLOS*!


----------



## 6TiWon (19. März 2014)

zur abwechlumg mal das hier: die hom(e)trails wollen wir morgen nachmittag auch noch unter die stollen nehmen. bei interesse kurze info hier, dann näheres über ort und zeit...


----------



## grungebass (19. März 2014)

Ich wär dabei!


----------



## <NoFear> (19. März 2014)

6TiWon schrieb:


> zur abwechlumg mal das hier: die hom(e)trails wollen wir morgen nachmittag auch noch unter die stollen nehmen. bei interesse kurze info hier, dann näheres über ort und zeit...



Sehr schön... so langsam kommt wieder "Bewegung" ins TERMINGESCHÄFT...   Da merkt man eindeutig die steigenden Temperaturen !!!


----------



## 6TiWon (20. März 2014)

6TiWon schrieb:


> zur abwechlumg mal das hier: die hom(e)trails wollen wir morgen nachmittag auch noch unter die stollen nehmen. bei interesse kurze info hier, dann näheres über ort und zeit...


16 uhr schiesshaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grungebass (20. März 2014)

werde da sein!


----------



## <NoFear> (24. März 2014)

Abartig...


----------



## 6TiWon (25. März 2014)

ab ist da gar nix und artig ist der auch nicht. kann ich mit meinem mauntenbeik auch. aber muss ich jetzt`n rennrad kaufen? das macht bestimmt dann noch mehr spasss. sieht man ja an seinem gesichtsausdruck zum schluss ..ne das ist schon nen krasse nummer.


----------



## phoenicks (25. März 2014)

Nach 2wöchiger Abstinenz aufm Rädche starte ich heut Abend meine persönliche Dienstagsfeierabendrunde gegen 18:30 sehr wahrscheinlich Richtung HOM-wald. Wer Bock auf ne Dämmerungsrunde (auf offiziell kartierten 'Wegen' natürlich) hat, steht um halb bei mir vor der Tür o. 2 min später am Einöder Dorfplatz (mit Licht, gern auch mit Rennrad...)!


----------



## 6TiWon (26. März 2014)

damits auch nochmal ums biken geht und nicht nur um kernzonen:
freitag enduro-trailrunde ab 15 uhr, los gehtsam natufreundehaus in kirkel...anschliessend


----------



## doc_snyder (27. März 2014)

jmd lust auf ne Enduro-Runde am sonntag ?


----------



## sportfreund78 (27. März 2014)

*Samstag ab 11 Uhr* ist letzter grosser Bautag am Flowtrail.
Shapen des grossen Table und Strecke im Steinbruch stehen noch auf dem Plan.
Nach getaner Arbeit werfen wir den Grill an und freuen uns auf die Saison!
Schaufeln, Hacken und Rechen mitbringen!


----------



## 6TiWon (27. März 2014)

doc_snyder schrieb:


> jmd lust auf ne Enduro-Runde am sonntag ?


wo soll denn die hingehen? erzähl mal ah bisserl mehr...


----------



## doc_snyder (28. März 2014)

konkreten Tourplan hab ich nicht. ich wollte eigtl nach Beerfelden am So, aber da ist ja Ladies only...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (4. April 2014)

Sssssssssssssssssssseeeehr GEILES Video: So kanns gehen - Mountainbiken at its best... ;-)






Geht raus biken!
_
(....und ja, es ist ein 29ner ...)_


----------



## banelion (4. April 2014)

Ist was am Sonntagvormittag geplant?

Gruß


----------



## grungebass (11. April 2014)

aktuelle Sicherheitsmeldung: die 'geheime' Abfahrt vom Ost-Eingang Schmetterlingspfad hinab ins Taubental wurde vom Forst mit Baumstämmen blockiert, damit wir die armen, armen Tierchen nicht mehr stören! Also: Augen auf!


----------



## <NoFear> (11. April 2014)

Moin moin grungebass!
Hier im "Nachbarfred" (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biosphaere-bliesgau-die-kernzone-kirkel.685781/page-5#post-11894217) steht diesbezüglich bereits einiges drin. Unbedingt mal lesen !!


----------



## <NoFear> (14. April 2014)

Biosphäre Bliesgau - Die Kernzone Kirkel


----------



## <NoFear> (14. April 2014)

MORGEN DI. 15.4.14 ab 17:00

DEMO IN KIRKEL GEGEN DIE WEGESPERRUNG IM KIRKELER WALD

Demo wird am Haus Eller losgehen. Das ist im Prinzip ein Stück rechts vom Naturfreundehaus.

JEDER BIKER WIRD ALS  UNTERSTÜTZER GEBRAUCHT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (15. April 2014)

Hier noch ein Hinweis ausm Nachbarfred:



saschakiefer schrieb:


> Es gab wohl eine Ankündigung im Kirkler Nachrichtenblatt...


----------



## <NoFear> (17. April 2014)

was neues für die augen...





[/QUOTE]


----------



## EvilDevil (17. April 2014)

Hi zusammen!

Um mal wieder auf das Ursprungsthema zurückzukommen ... ;-)
Ist jemand am Ostersonntag vormittags/mittags auf den Hom(e)trails unterwegs? Habe bis 15 Uhr "Freilauf".
Würde mich dann gerne anschließen wollen, damit ich endlich mal wieder in die Übung komme nach fast 1 Jahr Zwangspause...

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## 6TiWon (18. April 2014)

Picco ist schon krass. Biker und biken am Limit.


----------



## saschakiefer (18. April 2014)

EvilDevil schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> 
> Um mal wieder auf das Ursprungsthema zurückzukommen ... ;-)
> Ist jemand am Ostersonntag vormittags/mittags auf den Hom(e)trails unterwegs? Habe bis 15 Uhr "Freilauf".
> ...



Hi,

was schwebt dir denn vor? Zu einer kleinen Enduro Runde würde ich mich auch hinreißen lassen (2-3h oder so).

Grüße,

Sascha


----------



## EvilDevil (18. April 2014)

Hi Sascha,

2-3h klingen für mich auch ok - ich bin konditionell noch nicht wieder ganz auf dem Dampfer. Daher wäre ich für "gemütlich hoch, mit Spaß runter" 
Was die Strecken angeht bin ich leider auch etwas eingerostet, ein paar Pfädchen werde ich wohl noch finden, aber "Guide of the Year" werde ich nicht 

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## saschakiefer (18. April 2014)

Hört sich doch gut an. wollen wir uns um 11 Uhr am Rabenhorst treffen? Ein paar Trails kenn ich auch außerdem hab ich ein paar aufm GPS  Richtung Krankenhaus find ich ganz nett...

Grüsse,

Sascha


----------



## <NoFear> (18. April 2014)

Muss mal schauen, bin wahrscheins auch am Start. 2h hätt ich Zeit. Könnt so um die Mittagszeit ab 12.00 Uhr.


----------



## saschakiefer (18. April 2014)

12:00 wäre für mich auch OK.


----------



## EvilDevil (19. April 2014)

12 Uhr geht auch bei mir klar. Rabenhorst passt auch - parke dann unten ggü. vom Waldstadion und strampel mich die paar Meter warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saschakiefer (19. April 2014)

Hmm, Waldstadion ist vielleicht gar keine soo dumme Idee, da um 12:00 die Parkplätze am Rabenhorst wegen der Osteresser etwas überfüllt sein könnte. Werde dann auch dort parken...
Lass uns dann dort treffen. @<NoFear> OK?


----------



## <NoFear> (19. April 2014)

TOP passt... dort ist generell Treffpunkt und Platz ohne Ende.


----------



## _FOX (19. April 2014)

Wäre es ok für euch wenn ich mitfahren würde?
Ich bin meistens alleine dort unterwegs, macht aber
natürlich in der Gruppe mehr Spaß.


----------



## <NoFear> (19. April 2014)

Wer dabei ist, ist dabei ;-)


----------



## saschakiefer (19. April 2014)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Wer dabei ist, ist dabei ;-)


Seh ich genau so


----------



## _FOX (19. April 2014)

Dann bin ich dabei


----------



## EvilDevil (19. April 2014)

Ajo - als mit!


----------



## EvilDevil (22. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen!
War ne schöne Runde am Sonntag  Nochmals danke fürs Guiden @<NoFear> 

Ich bin morgen für ein paar Stunden in Saarbrücken an der Uni und warte darauf, dass meine bessere Hälfte eine Prüfung durchzieht.
Hat da jemand nen Tipp bzgl. Trails? Habe mir die Umgebung bei GPSies angeschaut, aber da ich noch nicht vor Ort unterwegs war, bin ich für Tipps dankbar 

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## saschakiefer (22. April 2014)

Saarbrücken direkt weiß ich nix, aber wenn du Richtung Dudweiler/St. Ingbert schaust ist die Pur ja auch nicht so weit weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilDevil (22. April 2014)

Danke  - die Pur hatte ich als "Notlösung" auch schon in  Betracht gezogen - müsste das Auto dann nochmal ein Stück gen Heimat schieben, was ich eigentlich vermeiden wollte. Ansonsten werde ich einfach mal von der Uni aus den erstbesten Weg in den Wald rein nehmen und schauen, was sich da so finden lässt


----------



## doc_snyder (23. April 2014)

rund um die Uni von SB gibts einige feine Sachen, wenn auch teilweise vom Forst etwas zerstört. Hab aber heute keine Zeit.


----------



## EvilDevil (23. April 2014)

Hi,

ja, bin dann einfach mal von der Uni aus gen Wald gestartet und direkt ein paar Pfädchen entdeckt. Vom Schwarzenbergturm runter gibt's spaßige Sachen auf dem Pfädchen (Fallbaumkicker). 
Musste nur leider vorzeitig aufhören, da es meinen Schaltzug zerbröselt hat  und bergauf hinten auf dem kleinsten Ritzel macht nicht soviel Spaß...

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## Nyaneve (25. April 2014)

@Patrick: Oh, du fährst wieder? Kannst dich gern melden wenn du ne Tour machen möchtest


----------



## EvilDevil (25. April 2014)

@Nyaneve : Ja, so langsam quäl ich mich wieder  Wenn du nicht zu beschäftigt bist mit den Vorbereitungen für's große Fest nächsten Monat, können wir gerne mal ne Runde drehen. 
Hast du am Wochenende Zeit?
Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## sportfreund78 (25. April 2014)

Wie gewohnt ist für energiereiche Nahrung und ausreichend Flüssigkeitsreserve gesorgt!
Ein Shuttlebus ermöglicht einen bikeparkähnlichen Tag und Ihr könnt euch voll auf den Flow Konzentrieren

Cu on Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (3. Mai 2014)

Morgen am Sonntag Enduro-Tour auf den Home-Trails. Treffpunkt 12 Schiesshaus in Homburg. Dann Richtung Hohenburg und Uni oder so. Kommen auch wahrscheinlich am Stadion vorbei. Wer Bock hat, schickt ne kurze Info hier.


----------



## EvilDevil (3. Mai 2014)

Nabend!

Bin ab Schiesshaus dabei.

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## 6TiWon (4. Mai 2014)

Okidoki


----------



## mondraker-biker (4. Mai 2014)

Marc ist auch am Start


----------



## Argonath (4. Mai 2014)

Wäre auch gern dabei


----------



## 6TiWon (4. Mai 2014)

kein thema...wir können unterwegs auch noch "welche aufsammeln"


----------



## EvilDevil (4. Mai 2014)

Hi zusammen!

Nochmal danke für die geile Tour!
Neuer LRS steht auf meiner Liste... 
Kleiner Tipp: Schaut heute doppelt genau nach Zecken - habe eine erwischt, die noch auf mir rumgekrabbelt ist... 

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## <NoFear> (4. Mai 2014)

Bin heute erst kurz nach eins losgekommen. Richtung Uni Webersberg, Alternativ-DH runter bis Landstraße. Dann über Campus zurück Richtung Schlossberg u. Karlsberg. Habe euch leider verpasst. Unterwegs noch Werkzeug im Einsatz gehabt und "Trailpflege" betrieben. Die Bedingungen waren echt TOP ... bestes Bikewetter auf den HOMeTrails


----------



## 6TiWon (4. Mai 2014)

aber bitte schön. war mal wieder richtige sahnetour heute trotz techn. ausfall mit patricks freilauf. das kennen wir ja schon...
@nofear: nächstes mal wieder gerne zusammen. trailpflege haben wir an der landung am "muldenkipper" auch betrieben.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (5. Mai 2014)

...und auf der Alm ebenso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (5. Mai 2014)

das Weizen war'n Traum


----------



## Deleted 11825 (5. Mai 2014)

Die Weizen.


----------



## <NoFear> (7. Mai 2014)

YEAH!


----------



## EvilDevil (31. Mai 2014)

Nabend!

Wir werden morgen ab Stadion ne gemütliche Runde drehen. Treffpunkt ist 14 Uhr, Abfahrt ein paar Minuten später. Wer mit will, ist willkommen. Zur Zeit sind wir zu dritt.

Gruß,
Patrick

Gesendet von meinem C6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## phoenicks (31. Mai 2014)

check


----------



## Argonath (1. Juni 2014)

<< dabei


----------



## mondraker-biker (1. Juni 2014)

<< dabei


----------



## archeymoore (5. Juni 2014)

Hi, ich fahr seit einem halben Jahr hier um Kaiserslautern herum Freeride und Downhill mit meinem Specialized Status, und würde gern nächste Woche mal einen Nachmittag in Homburg verbringen, und ein paar coole Sachen fahren/springen. Kommt jmd direkt aus der Gegend, und würde mich mal mitnehmen...


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Juni 2014)

Bei uns in Hom gibts jetzt weniger die "krassen" Sprünge. Wir haben vielmehr "flowige", technische und endurolastige Trails auf denen neben Downhillskillz auch ab und an ein paar Körner für den Uphill draufgehen. Enduro pur auf den HOMeTrails eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (5. Juni 2014)

Weiß noch ned wann ich nächste Woche Zeit zum fahren hab, würd mich dann aber nochmals melden.


----------



## archeymoore (5. Juni 2014)

Ja, das wäre cool (y)


----------



## saschakiefer (5. Juni 2014)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Weiß noch ned wann ich nächste Woche Zeit zum fahren hab, würd mich dann aber nochmals melden.


Vielleicht geht ja Mittwoch Abend was???


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Juni 2014)

Servus! Ja ich rechne mit Mittwoch oder Donnerstag...


----------



## <NoFear> (7. Juni 2014)

*HEUTE in Homburg - KIRRBERG





*


----------



## <NoFear> (7. Juni 2014)

Sehr geiler Schei$$ heute in KIRRBERG !!! Bilder folgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (7. Juni 2014)

Vorschau für MORGEN DH-Track in Fort William: http://www.redbull.com/de/de/bike/s...aluori-fährt-die-fort-william-weltcup-strecke


----------



## saschakiefer (7. Juni 2014)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Sehr geiler Schei$$ heute in KIRRBERG !!! Bilder folgen...



Total krass... Haben uns wohl leider verpasst...


----------



## <NoFear> (7. Juni 2014)

War mit nf2 vor Ort.
Haben fotografiert & gefilmt...
War echt ein krasser Tag...!!! Wer nicht da war hat leider was verpasst!


----------



## <NoFear> (8. Juni 2014)




----------



## <NoFear> (9. Juni 2014)

*Hier das erste Video zum Kunterbunt Event in Kirrberg - gefunden auf VIMEO:*







Absoluter Knüller


----------



## EvilDevil (15. Juni 2014)

Hi!

Etwas kurzfristig, aber:
Heute 15 Uhr fahren wir (zu zweit) ab Homburg Waldstadion eine SEEEHR gemütliche und SEEEHR entspannte Runde.
Wer mitfahren will, kommt einfach vorbei. Abfahrt wird so 15.15 sein.

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## <NoFear> (17. Juni 2014)

*R E S P E K T !!!      





*


----------



## mondraker-biker (21. Juni 2014)

Wer Lust hat, kann morgen um 12.00 Uhr mittags am Schiesshaus in Sanddorf sein und mit uns eine feine Trailrunde abreiten...


----------



## Argonath (21. Juni 2014)

subba, bin debei


----------



## phoenicks (22. Juni 2014)

...auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (26. Juni 2014)

*Mehr Toleranz...


*


----------



## active-bikes (28. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht werden unsere Wälder bald noch schöner zum biken !
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/premium-biketrail-konzept-saarland.710532/


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Juni 2014)

Akrigg-Fans aufgepasst:

http://vimeo.com/m/99163089


----------



## sportfreund78 (4. Juli 2014)




----------



## <NoFear> (10. Juli 2014)

*Sehr gute Bikeskillz ...*


----------



## <NoFear> (10. Juli 2014)

*Warnhinweis:*
*Nach dem Unwetter am vergangenen Sonntagabend sind viele der HOMeTrails mit quer liegenden Zweigen, Ästen und Bäumen versperrt oder nur schwer zu passieren - also aufpassen!

Und am besten ne Klappsäge/ Handsäge mitnehmen *


----------



## 6TiWon (11. Juli 2014)

si senor. haben wir doch sowieso profilaktisch (wie schreibt man das??) dabei...


----------



## <NoFear> (11. Juli 2014)

klar..., wie sich das für nen PROFI gehört ;-)


----------



## phoenicks (11. Juli 2014)

...und sowas kommt dann mit ner Profisäge bei raus:

 
(Natürlich nicht bei der Trailpflege sondern im heimischen Garten passiert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (11. Juli 2014)

Mensch Ulli, das ist jetzt doch nicht ganz frisch???


----------



## phoenicks (11. Juli 2014)

Nenee, von Mitte Mai. Läuft alles wieder, war 'nur' die Sehne bisl gefetzt.


----------



## <NoFear> (11. Juli 2014)

Junge, Junge...
Das sieht bös aus... auch wenn es bereits im Mai passiert ist, gute Besserung!!!


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Juli 2014)

WELTMEISTER.... WIR SIND WELTMEISTER!
EINE MANNSCHAFT - EIN ZIEL 
HOCHVERDIENT.... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 6TiWon (14. Juli 2014)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Junge, Junge...
> Das sieht bös aus... auch wenn es bereits im Mai passiert ist, gute Besserung!!!


deshalb bin ich wieder aufm bike


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Juli 2014)

Bist wieder FIT? Sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (15. Juli 2014)

ja Chris, noch nicht 100%. aber passt schon.
Termin: lockere  Enduro-feierabendrunde am Freitag nachmittag in Kirkel geplant. treffen uns so *16 Uhr* am naturfreundehaus am Waldrand. anschliessend kurzen Schnapper vor Ort.. noch jemand dabei?


----------



## phoenicks (15. Juli 2014)

... wie wär's heute mit Bikedudes' Feierabendrunde??


----------



## saschakiefer (15. Juli 2014)

Bin ich dabei... Fehlt nur noch das Facebook update, dass sie stattfindet ;-)


----------



## <NoFear> (15. Juli 2014)

... riding their local Shropshire trails on the new Santa Cruz Nomad.


----------



## 6TiWon (31. Juli 2014)

morgen treff 15:30 uhr schiesshaus: wer will =>feierabendtour am freitag mit schnapper danach


----------



## phoenicks (31. Juli 2014)

Schad - schaff ich leider nicht, ich wäre so halb 7 rum verfügbar, wo normalsterbliches Volk auch wirklich Feierabend hat...

Aber bis dahin was kurz/heftiges, so als Vorkost!? - SCHNALLT EUCH AN!
http://bigair.tv/video/jacques-bouvet-on-home-soil-team-bulls


----------



## 6TiWon (9. August 2014)

Morgen,  Sonntag:  Enduro-Tour. Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Schiesshaus Homburg


----------



## mondraker-biker (10. August 2014)

Runde Sache heute


----------



## 6TiWon (12. August 2014)

hat gepasst wie immer und dann noch neue pädcher auf den (home)-trails was will man mehr...


----------



## <NoFear> (14. August 2014)

... und ständig neue "Herausforderungen":






...die Stelle ist aufm Elefantenfelsentrail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (15. August 2014)

Da muss schweres gerät bei. Haben auch leider keine Umfahrung gesehen.


----------



## EvilDevil (15. August 2014)

Wallride?


----------



## 6TiWon (16. August 2014)

Und sehe auch ein neuen roten Spezialist auf dem Trail .


----------



## <NoFear> (16. August 2014)

YES!
Hab mir eins der letzten (mittlerweile) 'Oldschool'26''-Enduros gesichert


----------



## nf2 (16. August 2014)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> YES!
> Hab mir eins der letzten (mittlerweile) 'Oldschool'26''-Enduros gesichert



Mit nem 650B wär das Ästchen erst garkeine Herausforderung


----------



## mondraker-biker (16. August 2014)

Hast Du mich gesehen


----------



## 6TiWon (29. August 2014)

war gestern im Wald. also s`iss echt schon Herbst geworden. niemand ausser mir. zum Glück nächste Woche für 12 Tage nach Alicante zum biken.
nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder in Krkl unterwegs . Felsen war top, aber S-Pfad liegt teilweise schön schlecht mit Ästen und Blattwerk zu. hatte leider keine Säge zur Hand. wo sind die "einheimischen" zur Trailpflege .


----------



## <NoFear> (29. August 2014)

_Sang und klanglos_ hat er sich scheinbar verabschiedet der SOMMER 2014...  
Ich wünsche dir alles Gute für Alicante. Vor allem TOP-Wetter und viel Spass auf den Trails!!!


----------



## wildchild (16. September 2014)

Hey Leute,
ich hoffe ein paar von Euch kennen mich noch, war bis vor 2 Jahren auch öfters bei den Touren dabei. 
Wollte mich mal wieder melden und mitteilen, dass ich die nächsten 2 Wochen wieder im Saarland mit Bike (und Auto  ) unterwegs bin. Werde mich wohl viel in Ottweiler rumtreiben aber auch mal nach Trier in die "Parks" fahren. Wer sich da anschließen möchte ist herzlich eingeladen, kann dank Auto auch jemanden mit Bike mitnehmen.
lg,
Fabs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (17. September 2014)

War das heut ein geiles Wetter!!! TOP Bedingungen auf den HOMetrails 

Noch was für die kommenden / bevorstehenden Tage: Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter - es gibt nur schlechte Kleidung 






PS: @nf2... schönes Gefährt im Video


----------



## 6TiWon (18. September 2014)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> War das heut ein geiles Wetter!!! TOP Bedingungen auf den HOMetrails


genau meine meinung.

noch was für die insider und (hom)e-biker: stelle am "elefantentrail" sollte soweit wieder befahrbar sein. hab mal "untenrum" ah bisserl freigeschnitten. sollte sich dann auch nach ner weile auch eingefahren haben...gruss 

dass da hat sich dann soweit erledigt:


----------



## 6TiWon (18. September 2014)

@ nf2 und nofear: neuer (friedhofs)-trail gefunden?


----------



## <NoFear> (18. September 2014)

Vielen Dank 6tiwon fürs Freischneiden.
Haben den Trail auf Anhieb gefunden. Top Teil!


----------



## 6TiWon (18. September 2014)

am samstag kleiner (hom)-run. endurorunde. wer bock hat... treffpunkt samstag mittag 15 uhr homburger schiesshaus mit raffa und mir.


----------



## <NoFear> (22. September 2014)

... trail-shredden der coastal crew:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spicy-doc (13. Oktober 2014)

Achtung
Am Hochsitztrail bei der direkten Spur fehlt der letzte Meter.....


----------



## Nyaneve (13. Oktober 2014)

Weggespuelt?


----------



## spicy-doc (13. Oktober 2014)

weggebaggert/planiert vom Forst....


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Oktober 2014)

Danke fuer den Hinweis.
Ich schau's mir die Woche mal an.


----------



## spicy-doc (13. Oktober 2014)

Umfahrung links geht, geradeaus Sprung ins Flache (2 m für Landung undBremsen) oder rechts halten (sieht von oben steiler aus, ist aber machbar.....)..


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Oktober 2014)

Dass die Holzrückerei im Wald wieder los geht, habe ich bereits vor 2-3 Wochen ein Stück weiter, oben am Felsen, gesehen. Eine Kiefer nach der anderen wurde gefällt und quer aufm Wanderweg (!!) liegen lassen! Wo vorher Trails waren, sind jetzt fette Schneisen. Aber das ist leider das altbekannte Bild. Nur jedes Jahr ist ein anderer Teil des Waldes dran - und auf Wanderwege etc. wird keine Rücksicht genommen!


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Oktober 2014)

spicy-doc schrieb:


> weggebaggert/planiert vom Forst....



"weg"-planiert/ -gefräst;  das trifft es auf den Punkt. Hab mir heute die Stelle angesehen. Der schöne Wanderweg ist einer Forstautobahn gewichen.


----------



## 6TiWon (14. Oktober 2014)

jo und das ende des h-trails ist jetzt einfach nur sch...


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Oktober 2014)

Hab evtl ne Alternative gefunden.


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Oktober 2014)

Evtl. kann man die Wegführung von oben kommend weiter nach rechts verlegen ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spicy-doc (25. Oktober 2014)

Hochsitztrail: halb rechts regeneriert.... (erst schauen, dann fa...hren oder -llen)


----------



## 6TiWon (25. Oktober 2014)

sehr ordentlich bernd...


----------



## malben (26. Oktober 2014)

Achtung ein kleiner Hinweis für den Elefanten-Trail: hier liegen nach der dicken Buche, noch zwei weiter Bäume quer.  
Diese im Flug zunehmen ist nicht ratsam. Hab's heute erst gesehen.

Mal ne Frage: wo befindet sich der Hochsitztrail?


----------



## <NoFear> (26. Oktober 2014)

Auf genaue Ortsbeschreibungen sollte hier im "ÖFFENTLICHEN" Forum verzichtet werden. Ich schreib dir ne PN mit einer ungefähren Ortsangabe.


----------



## <NoFear> (26. Oktober 2014)

@spicy-doc: merci für deinen Einsatz. Ich schau's mir die Tage dann mal an.


----------



## <NoFear> (26. Oktober 2014)

@malben: danke für den Warnhinweis. Frage: wie dick sind die Baumstämme? Kann man die evtl. mit ner Handsäge durch sägen?


----------



## malben (26. Oktober 2014)

der eine hat ca. 40 cm und der zweite gute 30 cm im Durchmesser. Wäre, denke ich machbar.
Sie liegen in ca. 30 - 50 cm höhe über dem Trail. 
Der dickere der Beiden kommt hinter der dicken Buche, nach der 90° Links Kurve. Der zweite kurz vor der Stufe wenn man quasi durch die Hecken fährt.


----------



## <NoFear> (26. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Angaben. Wenn ich die Woche dazu komme, werde ich versuchen den Trail per Motorsäge freizuschneiden.


----------



## malben (26. Oktober 2014)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Danke für die Angaben. Wenn ich die Woche dazu komme, werde ich versuchen den Trail per Motorsäge freizuschneiden.


Sag bescheid, wenn ich es einrichten kann, komme ich vorbei zum helfen. Hab leider kein schweres gerät...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (26. Oktober 2014)

hi NoFear: wenn schon mit motorsäge, dann könntest auch (an der umfahrung: siehe #1438) die durchfahrt (am ende den Baumstumpf) bisschen breiter machen. mit der händsäge ist das äztend.


----------



## active-bikes (26. Oktober 2014)

Hatte schonmal angefangen den Baum am Elefantentrail anzusägen.....
Jungs passt auf wenn ihr den klein macht. Das Ding ist tonnenschwer und steht wahrscheinlich unter Spannung !


----------



## 6TiWon (2. November 2014)

waren gestern dort unterwegs. sieht man vor lauter umgestürzten bäumen den pfad bald nicht mehr.
war trotzdem goile 3 h endurotour auf den hom(e)-trails. wird nächsten sonntag in änlicher weise wiederholt.


----------



## mondraker-biker (2. November 2014)

gestern noch den von den soulridern freigelegten 1. teil des k2-dh mit genuss gerockt und heute schon wieder von unseren jägerfreunden mit bäumen zugeschmissen
da sollten wir mal dagegen halten pi, oder?


----------



## malben (2. November 2014)

mondraker-biker schrieb:


> gestern noch den von den soulridern freigelegten 1. teil des k2-dh mit genuss gerockt und heute schon wieder von unseren jägerfreunden mit bäumen zugeschmissen
> da sollten wir mal dagegen halten pi, oder?


Da war gestern nicht regelrechte Party auf dem K2.
Machte richtig Laune dort mit Anfeuerungsrufen durch zu fahren.


----------



## mondraker-biker (2. November 2014)

Hatten wir gestern auch, aber heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## active-bikes (15. November 2014)

Die Planung für die Nikolaustour am 14.12. ist in progress. 
Die Anmeldung und Video von 2012 ist auf unserer Seite verlinkt:
http://www.active-bikes.de/index.php


----------



## active-bikes (15. November 2014)

Der Ottifantentrail ist wieder frei !


----------



## Dämon__ (15. November 2014)

Da war aber einer mit schweren Gerät unterwegs


----------



## phoenicks (15. November 2014)

Schade um das gute Holz...


----------



## AM_Heizer (15. November 2014)

Zu recht ! Schöne Aktion.


----------



## 6TiWon (16. November 2014)

sehr ordendlich. ist bestimmt gutes brennholz...


----------



## Argonath (16. November 2014)

Sauber Jungs !


----------



## 6TiWon (7. Februar 2015)

falls jemand bock hat: 12 Uhr Enduro Tour am Stiefel und Bartenberg. treffen 12 Uhr Gasthaus Fath Sengscheid...


----------



## Ochiba63 (7. Februar 2015)

ihr habt es gut.
hier geht mit mtb fahren nichts.
20-30cm schnee und bis fast 1m verwehungen.
so schnell geht hier nix mit fahren :-(( .


----------



## <NoFear> (22. Februar 2015)

Heute Abend kam mal wieder ein interessanter Beitrag im ZDF über die Konflikte zwischen Wanderer und Biker im Wald. Jürgen Borst und Klaus Knorr auf der Jagd mit Zollstock und Digitalkamera. Die Location ist Heidelberg...

Junge, Junge ...
￼Aber seht selbst

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/video/2342230/Wenn%27s-im-Wald-mal-wieder-hoch-hergeht#/beitrag/video/2342230/Wenn's-im-Wald-mal-wieder-hoch-hergeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (28. Februar 2015)

Ein Schnappschuss von den HOMe-Trails:


----------



## malben (28. Februar 2015)

Aha.... und woher kommt das schreiben?  Ist ja Augenscheinlich nichts offizielles.  Wo ist dies denn angepinnt?


----------



## phoenicks (2. März 2015)

Ich tippe mal grob auf Alternativ-DH runter bis zur Straße, wo grad die Strommasten gepimpt werden...
Da lag/liegt die letzten Wochen fast täglich was im Weg.


----------



## Nyaneve (2. März 2015)

steht denn im Waldgesetz, das Fusspfade keine Wege sind?


----------



## EvilDevil (2. März 2015)

Hi!
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/318-die-rechtslage-im-saarland

Ist schwammig... unter "Kurzkommentierung" ist eine Sichtweise (des DIMB) ;-)

Gruß,
Patrick
(der gestern das erste Mal seit ein paar Monaten wieder auf dem MTB saß)


----------



## <NoFear> (2. März 2015)

Also...
- der Phoenicks hat Recht - die Stelle ist richtig

- die Frage ist nun wer und warum wurde der Zettel angebracht?

Beim WER tippe ich auf die Kollegen "Borst & Knorr "...

Beim WARUM...  da liegt der Verdacht  nahe, dass die Bikegemeinde sich das leider selbst eingebrockt hat => Grund: Der Zettel hängt (wie auch aufm Foto im Hintergrund zu sehen) an einem Stück alten Fußbodenbelag/ Laminat. Was das im Wald zu suchen hat, weiß ich nicht. Ich kann mir aber denken, dass hochintelligente Bikefreunde auf die Idee gekommen sind und an der Stelle im Wald mithilfe des Sperrmülls einen Anlieger oder ähnliches bauen wollten. Dass dies nun nicht unbedingt auf "Gegenliebe" des Wander- und Fussvolkes trifft, ist für mich verständlich.
Wenn man dann noch die Mentalität von so manchen dortigen Anwohnern kennt, so sollte man mit gesundem Menschenverstand 1 und 1 zusammenzählen können und hätte vorher wissen können,  dass das nicht geduldet wird.

Nunja... aber bei immer mehr Zeitgenossen ist das (Nach-)Denken ja reine GLÜCKSACHE.


----------



## <NoFear> (2. März 2015)

Ich denke auch wer den folgenden Passus liest, sich verinnerlicht und beim Biken dran denkt - dann klappt das Miteinander im Wald:

"_Wer den Wald benutzt, hat sich so zu verhalten, dass die Lebensgemeinschaft Wald und die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes *nicht gestört*, der Wald *nicht beschädigt*, *gefährdet oder verunreinigt* sowie die Erholung anderer *nicht beeinträchtigt *wird._" (§ 25 Abs. 5 LWaldG)


----------



## phoenicks (2. März 2015)

WORD!


----------



## Nyaneve (3. März 2015)

würde ich auch so unterschreiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## active-bikes (3. März 2015)

Da in den letzten Wochen der Trail ständig mit Baumstämmen zugelegen hat, hab ich genau an dieses Reststück von irgendeinem Bauprojekt ein Schreiben getackert und den Wegelagerer gebeten das zu unterlassen.
Das Schreiben auf dem Bild war die Antwort.
Das Sperrmüllstück leigt da schon ewig rum.... Die Jungs die in der Zeit das Presspanzeugs in den Wald geschleppt hatten, müssten mitlerweile auch soweit aufgeklärt sein und wissen dass sowas im Wald nichts zu suchen hat.


----------



## <NoFear> (3. März 2015)

Dass es da wohl ein Problem mit verärgerten Anwohnern gibt, hab ich auch mitbekommen, da ich letztens wegen 2 querliegenden Baumstämmen hab ausweichen müssen (die lagen direkt hinter der 1. Kurve ... und JA, es war ärgerlich). Nur denke ich, dass bevor es darüber hinaus zu weiteren "unüberlegten Aktionen" (ich mag mir das jetzt gar nicht erst ausmalen) von Seiten der engstirnigen Anwohnern kommt, sollten Biker diesen Bereich, meiner Meinung nach, die nächste Zeit meiden!

DEESKALATION ist für mich das ZAUBERWORT!

Das klingt jetzt in manchen Ohren etwas befremdlich, aber ich hab keinen Bock drauf, dass diese Sache an die große Glocke gehängt wird - gerade jetzt zu Beginn der neuen Saison!!!! Denn ich vermute, dass wenn sich der schwelende Konflikt weiterentwickelt - wird das Ganze, wie letztens die Geschichte mit der Biosphäre (Stichwort "Pfänderbach") - wieder in der Presse stehen und bei der aktuellen Sache haben wir eindeutig die schlechteren Karten. Einige der dortigen Anwohner sind leider nicht von dieser Welt... und ich glaube bei denen kommst du mit "freundlichen Worten" auch (leider) nedd weiter - die stellen auf stur, weil sie ja subjektiv "immer" im Recht sind. Genau das kann man ja anhand des Schriftstückes eindeutig rauslesen! Darüber hinaus verfügen einige über gute Kontakte zur Politik ,etc. ...

Nun ich hoffe, dass sich diese Angelegenheit mit den Kollegen "Borst & Knorr " aus der Vorstadt bald von alleine schlichten wird und dass Gras über die Sache wächst. Zum Glück ist dieser Trail nicht der einzige, den wir auf den HOMeTrails fahren können.
Wir sollten das Thema trotzdem im Auge behalten und uns weiterhin austauschen.


----------



## <NoFear> (3. März 2015)

Ich musste eben so lachen....






Quelle: Bilder und Videos aus der Region.

Quelle Video Terra Xpress:
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beit...342230/Wenn's-im-Wald-mal-wieder-hoch-hergeht


----------



## Daniel1982 (4. März 2015)

Wenn fürs Wochenende in Homburg ein Einheimischer eine Tour plant würde ich mich da gerne aufzwingen. 
War vor 2 Wochen in hom zum Techniktrainig und war begeistert. 
Bei mir im Ecke ist trailmassig nicht viel drinn. 
Kenn mich da nicht aus und bräuchte sozusagen einen Guide. 
Grüße Daniel


----------



## gemorje (5. März 2015)

Da schließe ich mich an (+1). Samstagnachmittag oder Sonntagvormittag wäre perfekt!


----------



## spicy-doc (5. März 2015)

leider frische Schraube im Bein...Alpiner Dreikampf Skifahren, Skifliegen und Skifallen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (5. März 2015)

Enduro-tour morgen am Freitag 14.30 Uhr schiesshaus. alles andere kommt dan...


----------



## phoenicks (5. März 2015)

Könnte mich Sa-nummdah oder So-frieh auch anbieten...


----------



## Daniel1982 (5. März 2015)

@6TiWon ich würde morgen mitfahren wenn das in Ordnung wäre. 
Mei Kondition lässt noch zu wünschen übrig, wie lang ist denn geplant. 
Bin technisch auch nicht der stärkste. 
Hoffe das passt


----------



## <NoFear> (5. März 2015)

War heut nachmittag unterwegs. Trailbedingungen sind Top. Sehr griffig und gut zu fahren


----------



## 6TiWon (6. März 2015)

hi, wird schon passen (d gemacht). so 2 1/2h quer über die hom(e) trails.


----------



## Daniel1982 (6. März 2015)

Okay do wär ich dabei! 
Wo is dann es schiesshaus?


----------



## <NoFear> (6. März 2015)

Guckst du hier:

Schießhaus Sanddorf
49.3311229, 7.3674987

https://www.google.de/maps/@49.3311229,7.3674987,718m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Daniel1982 (6. März 2015)

Klasse!


----------



## <NoFear> (6. März 2015)

You're welcome ;-)  &  Viel Spaß


----------



## phoenicks (6. März 2015)

Für die die's interessiert & mitrollen wollen: wir starten moin um 10:30 am Stadion/Jahnhütte mit ca. (bis jetzt) 3 Leut zur [email protected] Evtl. erlaub ich mir auch bisl dazu-zu-improvisieren. Mitstreiter willkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1982 (6. März 2015)

Alda ich war heute mit zwei verrückten unterwegs. Ich bin heute trails gefahren, Leck mich am arsch wars gudd. 
Ich brauch jetzt mol Pause, sonst war ich dabei.


----------



## mondraker-biker (6. März 2015)

Mmmh


----------



## <NoFear> (6. März 2015)

Da schwärmt definitiv Jemand von den HOMeTrails...


----------



## gemorje (6. März 2015)

Ist die Uhrzeit schon fix? Wir haben um 9 Uhr noch einen Termin in WND und könnten ab ca. 13 Uhr dabeisein.


----------



## phoenicks (6. März 2015)

Ja ist leider fix, von langer Hand geplant & den Rest schon (fremd)verplant.
Aber das Frühjahr fängt ja erst an - bin sicher da bieten sich noch 1-2 Zeitfenster!


----------



## malben (6. März 2015)

phoenicks schrieb:


> Für die die's interessiert & mitrollen wollen: wir starten moin um 10:30 am Stadion/Jahnhütte mit ca. (bis jetzt) 3 Leut zur [email protected] Evtl. erlaub ich mir auch bisl dazu-zu-improvisieren. Mitstreiter willkommen!


Hmmm das klingt verlockend. Wur starren morgen um die gleiche Zeit am Waldstadion. Vllt kann man sich ja noch vor Ort kurzschließen. Wir sind zu dritt.


----------



## gemorje (8. März 2015)

Wie schaut heute aus? Jemand in Hom unterwegs? Würden uns anschließen


----------



## phoenicks (13. März 2015)

Nächster Ausritt zu heimischen Pädchern:
morgen 10°°, Treffpunkt Dorfplatz Einöd für 2-3 h Tour


----------



## Patrick323 (24. März 2015)

Servus,

kennt wer die Stelle?













Normalerweise komme ich an der Stelle von oben. Dieses Mal wollte ich zum Glück von unten mal hoch. Wäre eine schöne Überraschung geworden.

Wusste heute stellenweise gar nicht mehr wo ich lang fahren sollte vor lauter Wegesperrungen wegen Forstarbeiten.
Passt in Zukunft etwas auf. Das sah teilweise aus wie eine Autobahn für Landmaschinen.

Wer weiß wo noch überall die Trails, Wege und Pfade breit gebügelt wurden und voll mit Holzsammlungen liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (24. März 2015)

Merci für die Hinweise. Das musste an der "dicken Eiche" sein. Werde die nächsten Tage mal die Augen aufhalten!


----------



## spicy-doc (25. März 2015)

sah früher anders aus.... auch wenn da 100 Biker waren,


----------



## <NoFear> (25. März 2015)

Nunja, aber du weißt ja:  Gerade die BIKER machen den Wald kaputt!!!


----------



## doc_snyder (25. März 2015)

Völlig normaler Vorgang inzwischen. Rund um Saarbrücken und auf der PUR siehts genauso aus.


----------



## malben (25. März 2015)

Bei Homburg um den Bärenzwinger auch...


----------



## 6TiWon (4. April 2015)

pädcher gestern im besten zustand hom(e)-trails einfach nur klasse. die hausrunde wird auch immer flowiger und macht jede woche spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1982 (4. April 2015)

@6TiWon nächste Woche hab ich Frühschicht da wär ich direkt wieder dabei. 
Grüße Daniel


----------



## 6TiWon (9. April 2015)

nach der Mittwoch Runde gestern kommt morgen die FREITAG Enduro-Tour auf den Hom(e)Trails. im moment zu 4t...danach lecker bierchen zum we.
wer noch will, sagt kurz bescheid


----------



## active-bikes (9. April 2015)

Wann wollt ihr denn starten?


----------



## 6TiWon (10. April 2015)

ei so um 3 am schiesshaus...


----------



## spicy-doc (10. April 2015)

noch 3 Wochen kein Biken........


----------



## active-bikes (10. April 2015)

Kann erst Abends.....


----------



## 6TiWon (10. April 2015)

schade, aber abends machen wir anderes zeugs 
war heut ne richtig golie tour: mit alles und extra scharf und hinten komplett frei...


----------



## Daniel1982 (10. April 2015)

War wie immer super heute mit euch! Und alles dabei.  Am beste war der Blick vom hardtail Fahrer!


----------



## <NoFear> (10. April 2015)

TOP Bedingungen auf den HOMetrails!
War über die Mittagszeit 3h fahren. Wetter war traumhaft! Sehr geil


----------



## 6TiWon (12. April 2015)

bis auf den abschnitt unterhalb vom stumpfen gipfel (anscheinend neue spielwiese für unsere baumholz fällertruppe. da wird schon wieder im wald gewütet) alles bestens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (12. April 2015)

Ja diese Stelle(n) hab ich auch gesehen. Wo früher mal ein Pädchen war ist jetzt ne fette Rückegasse 
￼ Aber was solls - Spaß hat's trotzdem gemacht.


----------



## 6TiWon (13. April 2015)

miwo wieder enduro spass tour. wer will, schreibt ne pn.


----------



## Daniel1982 (16. April 2015)

Wie sieht's den am Wochenende mit einer Enduro Spaß Tour aus ist da was geplant?
Mit anschließendem .


----------



## 6TiWon (19. April 2015)

die nächste enduro tour auf den hom(e)trails ist für mittwoch geplant...


----------



## Daniel1982 (23. April 2015)

Mittwoch war mal wieder sehr geil mit anschließendem


----------



## xcrace77 (24. April 2015)

Müssen wir demnächst unbedingt mal wiederholen.


----------



## 6TiWon (4. Mai 2015)

morgen, am dienstag wieder enduro spass tour. start schiesshauss 17 uhr


----------



## spicy-doc (9. Juni 2015)

Achtung, Abfahrt Schlossberg Richtung Waldstadion (Mittlerer Anteil) wird zugelegt...(nur spärlich, Bunny Hop reicht..)


----------



## <NoFear> (9. Juni 2015)

Danke für den Hinweis. Werde die Augen offen halten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenicks (10. Juni 2015)

...gestern Abend mit bikedude begutachtet - ich finde die liegen genau gut so!
Wie spicydoc schreibt reicht ein piggy-/bunnyhop & macht dort auch Laune.

Ist halt möglich daß das nur der Anfang ist, gerade an der Stelle kommt man ordentlich runtergekachelt & das ist vom Hauptweg aus wunderbar zu bestaunen - wanderndes Fußvolk das sich daran stört könnte die jetzt liegenden  Stöckchen als Inspiration für weitere Stillleben interpretieren...


----------



## <NoFear> (10. Juni 2015)

Solange es nach paar Tagen nicht so ausschaut:


----------



## <NoFear> (10. Juni 2015)

Wollen wir hoffen, dass es sich bessert...


----------



## idChoppers (10. Juni 2015)

Gestern Abend war der alte Hochsitz über die komplette Breite des Trails verteilt. Wir haben ihn zwecks Ganzkörpertraining wieder freigeräumt. 
An der Stelle sollte man wohl in Zukunft eher etwas vorausschauend fahren...


----------



## <NoFear> (10. Juni 2015)

Du meinst die Abfahrt "Hochsitztrail"?


----------



## <NoFear> (10. Juni 2015)

Halte die Augen auf und werde Backpfeifen verteilen...￼


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idChoppers (10. Juni 2015)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Du meinst die Abfahrt "Hochsitztrail"?


Yep


----------



## Daniel1982 (25. Juni 2015)

Gestern mal wieder Enduro Spass Tour gefahren mit @6TiWon wie immer gut. Und alles soweit frei


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Juli 2015)

*Martyn Ashton rides again - he's back on track!!!!*

==>>   



  <<==


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Juli 2015)

Auf den HOMeTrails gibt es wieder nachhaltige Waldpflege. Eine Firma ist ist im Auftrag des Saarforstes am Werk und "erntet" das Holz. 

Dank dieser Ernte ist der "umgefallene Hochsitz" Geschichte.... ￼ ￼


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Juli 2015)

Wieder einer weniger...


----------



## malben (5. Juli 2015)

Sch.... wurde hier von "unten" aus gearbeitet quasi an der Ausfahrt?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Juli 2015)

Ich wurde von einem einem aufmerksamen Forumsmitglied darauf hingewiesen (ein Dank nochmals dafür ), dass hier wieder "geerntet" wird. Hab mir dann gestern selbst, während der Feierabendrunde, ein Bild der Lage gemacht.
Um zu deiner Frage zu kommen, ob jetzt von unten aus gearbeitet wurde, kann ich nicht eindeutig sagen. Kann sein, dass  auf dem Weg unten ein Vollernter steht, den hab ich dann nicht gesehen. Die Forstmaschine (mit Ritter Seilkran) auf dem oberen Weg zieht die geernteten Stämme nach oben.
Also an dem Hang wird sowohl rechts als auch links Holz eingeschlagen. Dort sieht es wieder dementsprechend aus ...


----------



## 6TiWon (6. Juli 2015)

Vtl. Können wir nach der Ernte nochmal gemeinsam was machen?


----------



## Daniel1982 (6. Juli 2015)

@6TiWon komm du erst mal aus dem Urlaub zurück. Vielleicht ist bis dahin de Wald weg!


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Juli 2015)

... wenn die so weiter machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (6. Juli 2015)

so wie es in dem nachfolgenden Video gezeigt ist, wird dort das Holz nach oben gezogen:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ix7UfrU7QOQ


----------



## 6TiWon (6. Juli 2015)

Was ne Kacke. Dieser Schöne Trail


----------



## mondraker-biker (7. Juli 2015)

https://goo.gl/photos/r9noEFsqUSECzGwD6

Ehemaliger Einstieg zum Hochsitztrail..
Unfassbar!


----------



## <NoFear> (7. Juli 2015)

Hey Jürgen! Yes, UNFASSBAR... da wird das aktuelle Bild der für den SAARFORST arbeitenden Betriebe wieder bestätigt... nachhaltige Forstwirtschaft sag ich nur... :-/


----------



## malben (7. Juli 2015)

F*** da kommste gerade noch durch Richtung alten Sportplatz... Aber wieso wird erst bzw.  schon jetzt gefällt.  die Holzernte findet doch sonst immer im Frühjahr / Herbst statt. ..


----------



## <NoFear> (8. Juli 2015)

Weil DIE das dürfen.  So einfach siehts aus...


----------



## Daniel1982 (10. Juli 2015)

Mittwoch super Spaß enduro Tour gehabt mit einer geilen Truppe! Schade nur das der Hochsitztrail so zerlegt wird von den Forstarbeitern. 
Und heute dann nach Kirkel


----------



## xcrace77 (10. Juli 2015)

Mittwoch war sehr geil und heute wird es auch Mega!!


----------



## <NoFear> (22. August 2015)

Schon lange *big* im business und nach wie vor ein *cooler* &* bodenständiger* Typ:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (27. August 2015)

heute mal ein paar Trails am Schlossberg fahren wollen und siehe da.... bei den schönsten Abschnitten sind die Wege mit rot-weissen Absperrbänder geschlossen  (Grünschnittplatz K2, Schwanenweiher bzw. hoch zum Bären Zwinger Stand ein totes Ungetüm ..) mal gespannt wie es nach der Ernte wieder aussieht.


----------



## <NoFear> (11. September 2015)

Vorsicht ⚠ ist auf den HOMeTrails geboten:
"Hundeplatzabfahrt" und "Alternativ-DH (oberer Teil) wurden mit Ästen zugelegt. 
￼ 
Einen leider zu spät gesehen... Resultat: dickes Sprunggelenk...￼ 
Also Augen auf!!!


----------



## malben (12. September 2015)

@nofear Danke für dem Hinweis. Hattest du das Geäst schon beseitigt? 
War heute auch dort unterwegs und es war alles frei...


----------



## <NoFear> (13. September 2015)

Hundeplatzabfahrt ja - Alternativ DH nur zum Teil.
Möchte wissen welche Hohlbratzen für ein derartiges Zulegen der Trails ZEIT haben?


----------



## <NoFear> (16. Oktober 2015)

*REDBULL RAMPAGE 2015 - JETZT LIVE*





http://www.redbull.tv/videos/event-stream-556/mountain-bike-freeride-thrills-from-utah-usa


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Oktober 2015)

So kann es aussehen, wenn einer Gemeinde die Schlagworte "FAIR ON TRAILS" wichtig sind:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spicy-doc (28. Oktober 2015)

falls mal wer wieder biken will...


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Oktober 2015)

Befinde mich aktuell auf REHA-Niveau... werde gegen 15.00 - 15.30 ne kleine Runde anpeilen.


----------



## spicy-doc (28. Oktober 2015)

da bin ich noch bei der Arbeit....Fully krank...


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Oktober 2015)

Servus! Das hat dann ned gepasst. Wollte die letzten Sonnenstrahlen vorm "grauen Winter" einfangen. Akkus für LED-Lampe sind noch nicht gecheckt.

PS.: Fully krank? Fullyuli?


----------



## phoenicks (29. Oktober 2015)

Häh?
Jeden Dienstag Feierabendride mit'm bikedude - fester Regeltermin!
(außer die nächsten 2 Wochen: Elternabend & Stromgitarrenkonzert auswärts; ebbes is immer...)
Ansonsten nach Gusto, wie grad Zeit is.


----------



## spicy-doc (30. Oktober 2015)

is schon klar...
wollt heute gegen 15.15h ab Jahnhütte eine Runde machen


----------



## 6TiWon (5. Dezember 2015)

war heute auch auf dem friedhofstrail unterwegs. danke an unbekannt fürs fegen und das ausbessern des trails.
so macht der ohne das verk... laub noch viel mehr spass.


----------



## <NoFear> (15. Dezember 2015)

ELVIS has left the BUILDING... ein ganz GROßER des Radsports verkündet das Ende seiner Karriere: *FABIEN BAREL*







Hier ein paar Eindrücke auf VIDEO gebannt:





*Merci pour tout et bonne chance pour l'avenir!*


----------



## 6TiWon (3. Januar 2016)

bin froh dass hier im forum so nix mehr los ist. dann sind auch die hom(e)trails schön leer für uns.


----------



## malben (3. Januar 2016)

Wobei die K2 den Baumschupser zum Opfer fiel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (3. Januar 2016)

Was ist denn dort eigentlich genau los?
Hab zwar gesehen, dass dort wieder Holz geerntet wird - aber liegt denn der K2 komplett zu?


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Januar 2016)

6TiWon schrieb:


> bin froh dass hier im forum so nix mehr los ist. dann sind auch die hom(e)trails schön leer für uns.



Joa in der Tat tut sich bei dem "guten Wetter" (hier im Forum) recht wenig - sind wahrscheinlich alle fertig von den Feiertagen 
oder befinden sich *aufm HOMeTrail*! Denn es ist unglaublich aber wahr - so viel gefahren bin ich noch nie im Dezember... bin mal gespannt, was die nächsten Tage bringen!

Ach bevor ich es vergesse und im Namen aller "Nicht-Anwesenden": Danke für die Instandsetzung vom "umgestürzten Hochsitz"


----------



## malben (3. Januar 2016)

Also am 28.12.15 wurde noch fleißig geerntet und der Trail lag auch an einigen Stellen zu.


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Januar 2016)

Wie gesagt hab's gesehen - geerntet wird vor allem dort an der Hanglage - ich hoffe dass der Trail nach Beendigung der Arbeiten noch / oder wieder befahrbar ist !
Die Absperrung ist auch saudoof gemacht: Von Richtung Waldbühne/Rabenhorst kommend steht man dann irgendwann vor nem Absperrbanner  und müsste den ganzen Weg zurück laufen, da es keine andere (legale) Alternative gibt


----------



## spicy-doc (4. Januar 2016)

Hab den Harvester auch gefunden. .


----------



## <NoFear> (4. Januar 2016)

Das Ding stand doch letztens oben und versperrte den Einstieg zum K2 !?


----------



## spicy-doc (4. Januar 2016)

jetzt das ding und jede menge Holz


----------



## <NoFear> (4. Januar 2016)

Das heißt dann jetzt, dass der K2, evtl bis zum Abtransport von Harvester und Holz,  nicht komplett befahrbar ist...


----------



## spicy-doc (4. Januar 2016)

jo....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (4. Januar 2016)

danach müsst ihr da ran, jungs


----------



## <NoFear> (4. Januar 2016)

Handsäge vs. Fichtenmoped... 
Reicht da Handbetrieb noch aus?


----------



## Daniel1982 (4. Januar 2016)

Jungs erst mal abwarten wenn die Holzfäller abrücken ob vom K2 überhaupt noch was übrig ist.


----------



## <NoFear> (4. Januar 2016)

Ich schaue es mir die Tage genauer an.

Das Abstellen und Ablegen von Vollernter und Holz sah beim flüchtigen Vorbeifahren sehr "gezielt" aus - mit Absicht den oberen Teil, wegen des Einstiegs zum K2, versperrt.


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Januar 2016)

6TiWon schrieb:


> bin froh dass hier im forum so nix mehr los ist. dann sind auch die hom(e)trails schön leer für uns.



_... bei dem aktuellen Pisswetter schicke ich noch nicht mal den Hund vor die Tür... _


----------



## 6TiWon (5. Januar 2016)

hi chris, den hund kannste ja auch drinnen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (5. Januar 2016)

Servus "61", das ist dann auch wieder "beschi..." 
Vllt. kehrt ja das etwas trockenere Frühjahrswetter ausm Dezember zurück


----------



## 6TiWon (5. Januar 2016)

ja echt besch...das wetter. muss schon joggen aus lauter verzweifelung. bis die tage


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Januar 2016)

Gehe nach getaner Arbeit auch gleich noch auf ne Runde ...


----------



## <NoFear> (9. Januar 2016)

Aktuelle Baumfällarbeiten im Bereich Rabenhorst:
Wie die Axt im Walde.

Vorher...


----------



## <NoFear> (9. Januar 2016)

Nachher...  Trail wieder frei!


----------



## spicy-doc (18. Januar 2016)

gestern Hunderunde, trocken wie im Hochsommer, nur nicht so warm


----------



## spicy-doc (25. Januar 2016)

Achtung,
am Wall am Alten Sportplatz auf dem Schlossberg hat ein "toller Spassvogel" Bodenwellen/Stolperschwellen gebaut...(Vom Sportplatz kommend vor dem Wall, kein Problem, aus der anderen Richtung je nach Licht spät zu sehen....).


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Januar 2016)

Das hatten wir in ähnlicher Form schon oft an der Stelle. In der Vergangenheit wurden immer größere Steine als derbes Hindernis direkt in den Weg gelegt. Wenn man nicht gestürzt ist, dann blieb man mit Kurbel, Kettenblatt oder Pedale bös an den Steinklötzen hängen... VOLLASSIS!

Kann man die "Schwellen" nicht einfach rückbauen oder braucht man da größeres Gerät?


----------



## spicy-doc (25. Januar 2016)

Ich würde es lassen, läßt den Erbauer im Glauben, er hätte was erreicht.... sonst braucht man nur einen Klappspaten


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Januar 2016)

Servus spicy-doc. Hab mir die Stelle vorhin angesehen. 
Da kommt die Frage auf: Wer hat für so nen Scheiß eigentlich Zeit? Da fallen mir nicht wirklich viele Zielgruppen ein! Leider gibt es sehr viele "einfach strukturierte" Menschen auf diesem Planeten - und davon in der letzten Zeit immer mehr - oder täusche ich mich?!? Solchen Querulanten gehört das Handwerk gelegt!!

Zu den Bodenwellen: Da die Strecke auch vom gemeinen Fußvolk frequentiert wird, denke ich, dass die ersten beiden Wellen bald "platt gemacht" werden! Danach ein paar mal mit dem Bike drüber und die Dinger sind weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (25. Januar 2016)

Achso... hab die Bodenwellen zwecks späterer Verwendung sicherheitshalber fotografiert.
Zur Info: So schaut's aktuell aus...


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Januar 2016)




----------



## phoenicks (25. Januar 2016)

Ohne die Kamelhöcker live gesehen zu haben sieht das aber ziemlich fahrbar aus. Wer den großen Buckel selbst als Novize gepackt hat schafft auch die drei kleinen Hubbel. Sieht noch ziemlich weich aus, da wird sich - wie noh4 schon schildert - schnell ne Rille reingefahren bzw. die Dinger auseinandergelatscht haben.
Alternative: Noch mehr Grund drauf, dann kömmer aus dem ollen Brascheplatz nen Pumptrack bauen! ;-)


----------



## 6TiWon (25. Januar 2016)

Vtl reicht 1 bis2 mal Drüber rollen. Wenn nicht dann Spaten. Wie haben am samstag auch nicht schlecht gestaunt


----------



## <NoFear> (26. Januar 2016)

phoenicks schrieb:


> Ohne die Kamelhöcker live gesehen zu haben sieht das aber ziemlich fahrbar aus. Wer den großen Buckel selbst als Novize gepackt hat schafft auch die drei kleinen Hubbel. Sieht noch ziemlich weich aus, da wird sich - wie noh4 schon schildert - schnell ne Rille reingefahren bzw. die Dinger auseinandergelatscht haben.
> Alternative: Noch mehr Grund drauf, dann kömmer aus dem ollen Brascheplatz nen Pumptrack bauen! ;-)



An den Pumptrack hab ich anfangs auch gedacht ;-)


----------



## Daniel1982 (27. Januar 2016)

Sieht aus als hätte die Mafia da jemand verbudelt. 
Aber Spaß bei Seite solange wir über solche Hindernisse lachen können ist das in Ordnung für mich. 
Wir können froh sein das noch keine seile in Kopf Höhe gespannt wurden.


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Januar 2016)

"Italian Job" auf'm Schlossberg ...


----------



## 6TiWon (30. Januar 2016)

die 3 "huckel" am wall am alten sportplatz oben hab ich gepimt... sind jetzt "durchweg" fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (30. Januar 2016)

Sauber


----------



## spicy-doc (4. Februar 2016)

Harvester am Karlsberg um Karlsbergweiher


----------



## malben (4. Februar 2016)

spicy-doc schrieb:


> Harvester am Karlsberg um Karlsbergweiher


Bei dem Wetter. ... na herzlichen  Glückwunsch. Die nächste Ackerfläche im Wald


----------



## <NoFear> (4. Februar 2016)

Die Affen sind dann von der Gemarkung "Zimmermannsberg" Richtung Karlsberg gewandert. Dort siehts bereits aus wie ne Sau!!


----------



## phoenicks (4. Februar 2016)

War gestern ahmd rund um'n Rossberg (k2 gesucht...) unterwegs - da is selbst auf den Hauptwegen kaum durchzukommen. Die ham zwar großflächig abgesperrt & sind noch nicht fertig, glaube aber nicht daß der ursprüngliche bzw. aufgeräumte Zustand mittelfristig wiederhergestellt wird. Das haben die großen Lohnunternehmer nicht im Angebot weil eher Fleiß-& Handarbeit vonnöten, da verdient sich schlecht dran. Also darf's SF selber machen...  und das wird dauern.


----------



## spicy-doc (5. Februar 2016)

der Harvester am Rosberg wurde gestern abtransportiert.....soll wohl alles selbst renaturieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (5. Februar 2016)

Ist der K2 zur Zeit fahrbar oder sollte ich ne Säge mitnehmen?


----------



## spicy-doc (5. Februar 2016)

keine Ahnung, hab das Monster nur gestern morgen beim Hundgassi am Jahnplatz stehen sehen... mittags LWK-Spuren und das Ding weg....., aber ich glaub, da liegt noch zu viel Holz, das auf den Abtransport wartet.......vor allem am Start....


----------



## phoenicks (5. Februar 2016)

Start & Waldautobahn dahin liegt komplett zu, da nutzt selbst das Fichtenmopped nix, die müssen erst Langholz abfahren.


----------



## 6TiWon (5. Februar 2016)

gibts eine umfahrung/alternative nach dem rabenhorst, um die über die landstrasse richtung hubschrauber landeplatz und zum alternativ-dh zu kommen?


----------



## <NoFear> (7. Februar 2016)

direkt ein Teilstück der Landstraße nehmen und über den uni-Campus fahren
oder
am Trafotrail über den Roßberg und Grünschnittplatz den Felsenpfad zur Emilienruhe nehmen


----------



## 6TiWon (7. Februar 2016)

waren gestern vor ort. vom felsenpfad kommend den heckenplatz zum trafotrail über den forstweg hoch geht ja auch nix mehr.
wir mussten direkt nach der schranke rechts hoch. das "wiesenstück" oben ist ja fast nicht mehr fahrbar...


----------



## <NoFear> (7. Februar 2016)

Bei den WASSERMASSEN der letzten Tage habe ich auch nichts anderes erwartet... wie auch? Hinzu kommt die "sehr durchdachte" Holzrückerei, die bei solchen regnerischen Verhältnissen extrem fördernde Auswirkungen auf die Bodenbeschaffenheit hat. Aber wie wir ja alle wissen, machen ja die MOUNTAINBIKER den Waldboden kaputt. Und die Harvester haben nicht das Geringste damit zu tun!


----------



## spicy-doc (9. Februar 2016)

Zum Glück regnet es ja so viel. Da wird ja alles lose Material weggespült....


----------



## spicy-doc (25. Februar 2016)

jetzt sind sie zwischen Rabenhorst, Jahnhütte und Stromleitung...


----------



## 6TiWon (25. Februar 2016)

die sind im moment überall. auch richtung schiesshaus und karlsbergweiher ist der umpflüger unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (26. Februar 2016)

Eine diesbezügliche Info:



Kooperation im Saarpfalz-Kreis

Der Forst in Blieskastel verwaltet in
Zukunft auch das Waldgebiet von Hom-
burg. Der Stadtrat Blieskastel hat am
Donnerstagabend einen entsprechenden
Antrag der Stadt Homburg abgeschlossen.

Bisher hatte der Saarforst die Wälder
rund um Homburg bewirtschaftet, kann
die Arbeit nach eigenen Angaben aus
Personalgründen aber nicht mehr fort-
setzen.

Ein Sprecher der Stadt Blieskastel sagte, dass eine kommunal übergreifende
Forstwirtschaft bisher einmalig im
Saarland sei. Homburg zahlt für die Arbei-
ten 30 000 Euro an den Forst.


----------



## Peter Lang (26. Februar 2016)

Da gehts aber nur um den Homburger Stadtwald, die landeseigenen Flächen bewirtschaftet der Saarforst natürlich weiterhin selbst.


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Februar 2016)

Habe mir heute selbst ein Blick über die derzeitige Situation der HOMeTrails verschafft und ich muss sagen, ich kann teilweise immer noch nicht glauben wieviel "handwerklichen" Mist ich dort auf den Trails gesehen hab. Ich bin entsetzt!!!
Das soll nachhaltige Forstwirtschaft sein? Das Ganze ist ein Witz!!! Das einzig Nachhaltige ist, dass hier der "RUBEL ROLLT" und zwar auf Kosten der NATUR! Wer dort am Werk ist, sollte dringend mal darüber nachdenken,  ob er seinen Beruf verfehlt hat!
Rund um den Rabenhorst Richtung Jahnhütte ist ALLES, aber wirklich ALLES was geil zu fahren war, entweder komplett mit Ästen und Baumkronen versperrt/ zugelegt oder der jeweilige Trail, Wanderweg ist durch die dort im Einsatz befindlichen Vollernter dermaßen zerpflügt und mit tiefen Fahrrinnen (regelrechte Gräben) zerstört,  dass einem dadurch der Fahrspass komplett genommen wird - "flowig biken" ist was anderes.
Hab heute den Bidedude aufm alten Sportplatz getroffen. Der K2 sieht wohl genauso beschissen aus.
Das wird wohl auf kollektive Aufräumaktionen hinauslaufen, wenn die Situation so bleiben sollte und nicht renaturiert wird.
Memo für mich: beim nächsten Crosslauf ist ne Säge dabei!!!


----------



## 6TiWon (27. Februar 2016)

nimm dir zeit und nimm ne wirklich grosse säge mit für die idio...n


----------



## Daniel1982 (27. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht mal ein Forums Hometrail Pflege bzw trail Neubau Tag.


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Februar 2016)

Darüber haben Bikedude und ich heute auch schon nachgedacht. Und die Idee finde ich nicht schlecht!


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Februar 2016)

Werde mir beim nächsten Lauf, den ich unternehme, den Bereich um den "Muldenkipper-Felsdrop" vornehmen und wieder einiger Maßen "fahrbar" machen!


----------



## 6TiWon (27. Februar 2016)

Die Zufahrt ist ja mittlerweile schon kacke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (27. Februar 2016)

Werde mich von der Straße her zum Felsen "hochsägen" ;-)


----------



## Daniel1982 (27. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht kann man ja mal einen Tag abmachen um gemeinsam trail Pflege zu betreiben.


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Februar 2016)

Zur Info: Der Bereich im Gebiet des "Felsen-Drop" ist wieder einigermaßen fahrbar!


----------



## active-bikes (1. März 2016)

Ne gemeinsame Aufräumaktion wäre klasse. Wir sollten aber so lange warten bis die Arbeiten fertig sind, sonst machen wir das doppelt.
Same procedure as every year .... wobei die Ausmaße immer schlimmer werden.
Grüße vom Dude


----------



## 6TiWon (3. März 2016)

dann können wir ja vor der mauer wieder die mini pump hügel entgültig entfernen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





was für ein idiot... macht die dinger schon wieder hin? jetzt noch schlimmer


----------



## <NoFear> (3. März 2016)

Zeitgenossen, die unglaublich viel ZEIT haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spicy-doc (4. März 2016)

was für eine Zeitverschwendung....
Danke an die Erbauer des Hochspannungs/Pfalzwerke-Trail am Schlossberg.....keine Zeitverschwendung!!!


----------



## Titanbein1302 (4. März 2016)

Die hügelchen werden doch genutzt als douple.


----------



## <NoFear> (4. März 2016)

@spicy-doc: Wo ist der Einstieg in diesen Trail? Antwort gerne per PN.


----------



## Daniel1982 (4. März 2016)

Am  alten Hochsitz- trail ist doch ein neuer trail entstanden der "Amigo-Desenso".
Und vom alten Hochsitz Richtung Friedhof-trail geht's an den Hochspannungsleitungen rechts rein zum "Panorama trail" der teilt sich dann in 2 trails einmal rechts rum und links rum.
Links rum aufpassen der Austieg des trails ist ein kleiner Drop.


----------



## active-bikes (7. März 2016)

Die Hügelchen vor dem Erdwall sind doch super, kann man als Double nutzen. Wenn es noch mehr werden, shapen wir die einfach und schon hamme e Pumptrack!


----------



## active-bikes (14. März 2016)

Nachdem ich gestern am Roßberg (K2) war überkam mich richtig schlechte Laune. Das siehts aus wie nachm Krieg. Der Hauptweg ist mitlerweile 3 Meter und breiter und völlig zerfurcht. Die Einfahrt vom K2 ist als Rückegasse markiert um die Bäume rauszuziehen und von naturnaher Waldwirtschaft kann nicht die Rede sein. Im Bereich Rabenhorst sind die einst schmalen Wege von Harvestern so zerfahren, dass das Jahre dauert, bis alles wieder wie vorher aussieht.
Hier ist ein Link vom Saarforst zum Waldkodex: http://www.saarforst-saarland.de/wa...88/waldkodex-fuer-den-staatswald-mainmenu-230
Warum schreiben die so einen scheinheilgen Scheiss auf ihrer Seite, wenn der Wald von schweren Erntemaschinen bewirtschaftet und aussieht wie sau ??
Finde wir sollten den Saarforst um Stellungnahme bitten und unseren Unmut kundtun !
Keine Ahnung ob das was bringt, man muss aber ja nicht immer alles schweigend hinnehmen.

Könnt ihr hier hinschicken.... 
[email protected]


----------



## <NoFear> (18. März 2016)

Schöne Tour bei Top-Wetter heute auf den HOMeTrails.
Grüße an die "Gleichgesinnten" ;-)


----------



## 6TiWon (19. März 2016)

war schön, wenn auch kurz nochmal zusammen ne kleine runde zu biken. sehen uns


----------



## <NoFear> (20. März 2016)

Servus!
Hier ein paar Hintergrundinformationen zum "Beförsterungsvertrag" zwischen der Stadt Blieskastel und der Stadt Homburg:

http://mobil.pfaelzischer-merkur.de...ge-und-Abkommen-Waldgebiete;art447690,6089461

Das auf der Seite gepostete Bild schaut schonmal nach "naturnaher" Waldwirtschaft aus...






und was am Ende des Artikels steht, lässt Gutes verheißen:
„Ein wichtiger Beitrag zum schonenden Umgang mit unseren Wäldern ist unter anderem der bodenschonende Einsatz von Rückepferden im Stadtwald Blieskastel“, heißt es weiter vom Revierförster.

Ob man dem Glauben schenken darf??


----------



## <NoFear> (20. März 2016)

Von den Radlerfreunde Homburg eV gibt es dieses Jahr wohl wieder eine CTF im besagten "Homburger Stadtwald"

http://breitensport.rad-net.de/brei...16/durch-den-homburger-stadtwald;9952876.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (21. März 2016)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gestern am Roßberg (K2) war überkam mich richtig schlechte Laune. Das siehts aus wie nachm Krieg. Der Hauptweg ist mitlerweile 3 Meter und breiter und völlig zerfurcht. Die Einfahrt vom K2 ist als Rückegasse markiert um die Bäume rauszuziehen und von naturnaher Waldwirtschaft kann nicht die Rede sein. Im Bereich Rabenhorst sind die einst schmalen Wege von Harvestern so zerfahren, dass das Jahre dauert, bis alles wieder wie vorher aussieht.
> Hier ist ein Link vom Saarforst zum Waldkodex: http://www.saarforst-saarland.de/wa...88/waldkodex-fuer-den-staatswald-mainmenu-230
> Warum schreiben die so einen scheinheilgen Scheiss auf ihrer Seite, wenn der Wald von schweren Erntemaschinen bewirtschaftet und aussieht wie sau ??
> Finde wir sollten den Saarforst um Stellungnahme bitten und unseren Unmut kundtun !
> ...




Die Idee vom DUDE ist nicht schlecht - jedoch fürchte ich, dass die Mails von der zentralen Poststelle aussortiert werden. Vllt ist es besser die jeweiligen Revierförster mit dem Problem zu konfrontieren! Auf der Seite des Saarforstes gibt es offizielle Kontaktdaten:

http://www.saarforst.de/saarforst-vor-ort-mainmenu-132/kooperation-5-mainmenu-213?task=view&id=638


Revier Homburg
Revierleiter: Lars Kreinbihl (mdWdGb)
Dienstelle:  Klingelfloß, 66571 Eppelborn
Mobil: 015146131349
Mail: [email protected]


Revier Karlsberg
Revierleiter:  Michael Pfaff
Dienststelle:  Gartenstraße 44, 66459 Kirkel
Tel: 06841/973042, Mobil: 0175 2200 857
Mail: [email protected]


----------



## bikextrem1964 (24. März 2016)

Jemand hier der bock hat auf ein paar Geile Trails an der Saarschleife???
Start 11 Uhr in Saarhölzbach am Brunnen, oder wer weniger fahren möchte, ca.11.30 an der Kirche in Mettlach!!


----------



## banelion (24. März 2016)

Wann?


----------



## Dämon__ (24. März 2016)

Ostersamstag


----------



## <NoFear> (27. März 2016)

Hot News für die Homburger Radsportszene:

Ein Homburger Local bei FABIEN BAREL!

Quelle: https://m.facebook.com/fabienbarel.co


----------



## <NoFear> (28. März 2016)

Vorletzte Woche noch bei einer Tour drüber diskutiert, wann es wohl soweit sein wird... nun ist es seit einigen Tagen offiziell:

*SRAM macht das Dutzend voll...*
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/03...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


----------



## Destino (29. März 2016)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 477492
> 
> Hot News für die Homburger Radsportszene:
> 
> ...




Da Ströer


----------



## <NoFear> (10. April 2016)

UCI MTB DH WORLD CUP, LOURDES, FRANCE

Wer den heutigen Lauf in Lourdes (wegen des guten Wetters) verpasst hat- hier die Möglichkeit zum kostenfreien Anschauen in der RED BULL TV Mediathek:

http://www.redbull.tv/videos/event-stream-636/downhill-finals


----------



## nicknack92 (19. Mai 2016)

Servus, bin Nico und neu hier im Forum, wollte mich mal bei euch vorstellen da ich aus Zweibrücken komme und auf der suche nach paar coolen Trails und natürlich auch Bekanntschaften zum MTBen.
Würde mich freuen was von euch zu hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thk0106 (22. Mai 2016)

Servus,
Ja dann Dienstag 19 Uhr ab zu Active Bikes nach Einöd 
Infos gibts auch auf deren Facebook Seite.


----------



## nicknack92 (23. Mai 2016)

Habe es gerade gelesen. Die Dienstagstour um 19 Uhr. leider Arbeite ich im Schichtbetrieb und muss am Dienstag Abend arbeiten. Allerdings werde ich mal wenn es zeitlich passt vorbei schauen. Danke


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Juni 2016)

*Fort William: Replay des Rennens auf redbulltv: *
*http://www.redbull.tv/live/AP-1KR6H1G411W11/uci-mountain-bike-world-cup*


----------



## Daniel1982 (5. Juni 2016)

Achtung! Amigo - trail wurde zugeworfen. Im Moment leider nicht fahrbar. 
Also Augen auf.


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Juni 2016)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie lange die anderen Trails in der Umgebung befahrbar sind...
Frage: Zugeworfen durch reguläre Waldarbeit oder mutwillige Behinderung und Gefährdung?


----------



## Destino (6. Juni 2016)

thk0106 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ja dann Dienstag 19 Uhr ab zu Active Bikes nach Einöd
> Infos gibts auch auf deren Facebook Seite.




würd doch ganz gern mal die Reise auf mich nehmen um Dienstags mal bei euch mitzuballern. Gibt's nähere Infos zur Tour? Soll ich mich an Pascal direkt wenden oder ist eh Treffpunkt jeden Dienstag 19:00 Uhr ohne Ausnahme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1982 (6. Juni 2016)

@<NoFear> sieht nicht nach normaler  Waldarbeit aus. 
Den Trail hat der Forst zugeworfen. 
Vor 4 Wochen haben wir beim vorbei Fahren auch schon gesehen das jemand vom Forst den trail abging.


----------



## spicy-doc (6. Juni 2016)

jeder tauft die trails.....wie wäre es mal mit einer KARTE mit Namen


----------



## thk0106 (6. Juni 2016)

Destino schrieb:


> würd doch ganz gern mal die Reise auf mich nehmen um Dienstags mal bei euch mitzuballern. Gibt's nähere Infos zur Tour? Soll ich mich an Pascal direkt wenden oder ist eh Treffpunkt jeden Dienstag 19:00 Uhr ohne Ausnahme?


Normalerweise fährt er jeden Dienstag (außer es pisst wirklich wie Sau).

Er gibt aber immer ne Info bei Facebook raus.


----------



## Destino (6. Juni 2016)

thk0106 schrieb:


> Normalerweise fährt er jeden Dienstag (außer es pisst wirklich wie Sau).
> 
> Er gibt aber immer ne Info bei Facebook raus.




isch aaabe gar kein Fazebook


----------



## bikextrem1964 (6. Juni 2016)

@Destino......frag mich wegen Homburg. Hätte da eine "bessere" alternative!!!


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Juni 2016)

spicy-doc schrieb:


> jeder tauft die trails.....wie wäre es mal mit einer KARTE mit Namen



und am besten hier gepostet 

Aber wir wissen ja: *FEIND hört und liest mit*, deshalb lassen wir das besser...


----------



## Destino (6. Juni 2016)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> @Destino......frag mich wegen Homburg. Hätte da eine "bessere" alternative!!!



immer her damit....hoff dass ich morgen wieder fit bin um aufs Ratt zu steigen....Momentan huste ich mir meine Gedärme aus dem Leib, jedenfalls siehts so aus


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Juni 2016)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> @<NoFear> sieht nicht nach normaler  Waldarbeit aus.
> Den Trail hat der Forst zugeworfen.
> Vor 4 Wochen haben wir beim vorbei Fahren auch schon gesehen das jemand vom Forst den trail abging.



Hab mich eh gewundert, dass das nicht schon viel früher passiert ist - so häufig wie diese Trails v.a. in letzter Zeit frequentiert werden, muss man sich jetzt nicht wundern. Diese Spots werden nun auch vermehrt von Nicht-Locals (Str4v4 sei dank ) angesteuert, die dann dort mit dem Sägeblatt aufm Hinterrad durchpflügen. Und der Forst reagiert... leider nicht im Sinne des Bikers!

Allgemein zusammengefasst heißt das jetzt, man sollte das Gebiet erst mal meiden, da eh nicht fahrbar. Darüber hinaus beobachten und abwarten. Nicht, dass die vom Forst auf dumme Gedanken kommen und weitere Trails zuwerfen. Da hat keiner Bock drauf.

Aber ich gebe zu bedenken: wenn das Gerümpel jetzt direkt entfernt wird, wissen die was los ist und dann machen die das Ding platt, dass es auf längere Zeit nicht mehr befahrbar ist!!

Vllt kann man die "Zeit" nutzen und mal den K-Deux abchecken - ob das Holz bereits geräumt wurde und ob der dortige Trail _"renaturiert"_ werden kann - und die Aktivitäten auf andere Bereiche verlegen...


----------



## spicy-doc (6. Juni 2016)

am besten Hinterradbremse abschrauben, spart Gewicht und reduziert Spuren. Wege,die seit 1989 gefahren werden, sind teilweise schlimmer als Harvesterspuren.... Wg. der FEIND liest mit, Grüße an die  Waldpolizei


----------



## banelion (6. Juni 2016)

Am K2 gibt es den Einstieg wieder, aber danach wirds sehr übel.....als ob Oger richtig Spass gehabt hätten (Stand gestern)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1982 (6. Juni 2016)

Es ist eigentlich egal wer welchen trail fährt. Das Problem ist wenn jemand irgend einen zugeworfenen trail wieder frei macht, das so lange geht bis der nette Forst ihn bei langeweile wieder zu knallt. 
Die Spuren der Erntemaschienen sind bei weitem schlimmer und größer als ein 60 cm breiter  singeltrail der durch eine Mondlandschaft führt. 
Außer Freiräumen fehlen uns die Alternativen.


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Juni 2016)

Nunja, ich würde die Harvesterspuren jetzt auch nicht klein reden.

Aber bevor ich mir in den nächsten Tage die Mühe mache einen Trail freizuräumen, den der Forst ganz genau im Auge hat und dann in den Tagen drauf feststellen muss, dass wieder alles zulegt ist.... nunja das ist dann für mich ein "exklusiver Zeitvertreib"...


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Juni 2016)

BTW: wir können froh sein, dass es in Homburg eine starke Bikegemeinde gibt, die willig und fähig ist bestehende Trails zu erhalten
und aus zerstörten "Mondlandschaften" Neues zu schaffen!!


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Juni 2016)

banelion schrieb:


> Am K2 gibt es den Einstieg wieder, aber danach wirds sehr übel.....als ob Oger richtig Spass gehabt hätten (Stand gestern)



Danke für die Info!


----------



## spicy-doc (6. Juni 2016)

wenn alle an einem Strang in die gleiche Richtung ziehen, kann viel bewegt werden.....


----------



## malben (6. Juni 2016)

Um mal ein kurzes Gespräch mit dem Bike Dude anzuschneiden... 
Wir hatten im Laden auch kurz über die Zustände in HOM gesprochen. Da stand auch die Aussage im Raum: Gemeinsame Trail Pflege. Sprich hier im Forum ein Termin ausmachen und dann gemeinschaftlich einen Trail wieder herrichten. 
Find ich eigentlich eine gute Idee. Der Trafo macht auch keinen Spaß mehr um nur einen anzusprechen...

Wäre es denn überhaupt möglich bzw. Besteht Interesse sich mal an nem Wochenende zu treffen und Hand Anzulegen?


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Juni 2016)

Nunja... um den Trafo hätt ich mir derzeit keine Gedanken gemacht. Für mich ist ist dies einer der Trails, der noch gut in Schuss ist... alles in Butter!
_"KDeux"_ der hätte es in der Tat notwendig, allerdings müsste ich mir das Stück unterhalb des Einstiegs anschauen. Wenn da noch viel "verwertbares Holz" liegt, sehe ich das Problem, dass der Forst dieses Holz für Brennholzmacher ausschreibt und dann hätte sich der gemeinsame Aufräumaufwand erledigt.
Was stellenweise grenzwertig ist, sind die "Fahrrinnen" die sich im Laufe der Zeit auf versch. Trails - z.B. am Trail runter Richtung Stadion/Lagerstraße - gebildet haben. Dort könnten die ein oder anderen Bodenerhaltungsmaßnahmen etc durchgeführt werden.
Hier und da sind auch noch "Überbleibsel" der letzten Holzernte zu entfernen, damit das Begehen und Befahren der Wege sicherer ist. Rund um den Rabenhorst habe ich bereits viel weggeräumt und -geschnitten.


----------



## <NoFear> (8. Juni 2016)

Der Kunterbunt Dirt-Contest findet dieses Jahr wieder in Homburg-Kirrberg statt. Die Veranstaltung wird wieder als FMB Bronze-Event durchgeführt.


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Juli 2016)

Nach dem gestrigen *Fussballkrimi* gibt es heute wieder eine *MTB-LIVE-Übertragung*:  *XC WM Nove Mesto*

Los gehts ab 15:00 Uhr - http://www.redbull.com/de/de/bike/events/1331787319454/uci-mtb-world-cup-nove-mesto

http://www.redbull.tv/live/AP-1KRDTX4WH2111/uci-mtb-and-trials-world-championships


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (3. Juli 2016)

Ein weiteres LIVE-Highlight ist die SWATCH PRIME LINE, heute ab ca. 16:30 Uhr: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/07/03/swatch-prime-line-2016-livestream-heute-ab-1630-uhr/


----------



## <NoFear> (10. Juli 2016)

DH World Cup Station *Lenzerheide
*
http://www.redbull.tv/live/AP-1KR6H1BQH1W11/segment/AP-1KV9D5DMN2111/uci-mountain-bike-world-cup


----------



## mondraker-biker (11. Juli 2016)

Dannyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## <NoFear> (6. August 2016)

*Jetzt am WE: DH World Cup – Mont-Sainte-Anne*

*Kursvorschau mit Claudio Caluori:*

http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stor...-caluori-course-preview-mont-sainte-anne-2016


----------



## mondraker-biker (6. August 2016)

Dannyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## <NoFear> (7. August 2016)

Starke Rennläufe von D.HART & A.GWIN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (14. Oktober 2016)

Moin....

*Rückrufaktion* *von FOX:*

*Fox ruft Float X2 Dämpfer zurück*

*http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/10/13/rueckruf-aktion-fox-float-x2/*


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Oktober 2016)

*Am HEUTIGEN Freitagabend:*






*Los geht's ab 18:30 Uhr - Link zu Red Bull TV:*
http://www.redbull.com/de/de/bike/events/1331744019958/red-bull-rampage


----------



## active-bikes (14. Oktober 2016)




----------



## <NoFear> (14. Oktober 2016)

Dann mal VIEL SPAß heute Abend!!!


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Oktober 2016)

Zwar schon etwas älter, aber trotzdem würdig genug hier gepostet zu werden:

*Zweibrücker Bikepark rückt näher
Im Juni gibt es womöglich erste Pläne – Projekt in Bechhofen vorläufig auf Eis gelegt*

Von Gerrit Dauelsberg, *20.05.2016* 02:00

_Noch stehen die Planungen für einen Bikepark im Zweibrücker Fasaneriewald ganz am Anfang. Experten aus der Mountainbike-Szene erarbeiten derzeit ein erstes Konzept, das womöglich im Juni fertig sein könnte.
Die Planungen für einen Bikepark im Zweibrücker Fasaneriewald (wir berichteten) werden sich schon bald konkretisieren. Wie Stadtsprecher Heinz Braun auf Merkur-Nachfrage mitteilte, könnten im Juni erste Planungen vorliegen. Braun bekräftigte noch einmal den Willen der Stadt, das Projekt umzusetzen: „Wir wollen das machen.“ Derzeit beschäftigten sich Experten aus der Mountainbike-Szene mit dem Projekt. „Es gibt jemanden, der sich angeboten hat, Ideen zu entwickeln“, sagte Braun, der aber auch betonte: „Wir sind noch ganz am Anfang.“ Grundsätzlich sei es das Ziel, Fördergelder für das Projekt zu generieren – womöglich auf EU-Ebene. „Dafür brauchen wir einen europäischen Bezug“, erläutert Braun. Denkbar wäre etwa eine Zusammenarbeit mit einer französischen Kommune, die etwas Ähnliches anbietet.

Die Verbandsgemeinde Zweibrücken-Land plant schon seit vielen Jahren ein ähnliches Projekt in Bechhofen. „Wir stehen nach wie vor zu dem Bikepark“, sagte Verbandsbürgermeister Jürgen Gundacker (SPD) gestern. Man habe sich auch schon einzelne Dinge auf dem Papier angeschaut, konkretere Pläne gebe es aber noch nicht. Der Verbandsbürgermeister legt Wert darauf, solche Projekte zur touristischen Aufwertung der Region im Rahmen der gemeinsamen Stadt-Umland-Strategie umzusetzen: „Es macht keinen Sinn, das gleiche zu bauen wie in Zweibrücken“, betonte Gundacker. Insofern müsse man sich von den dortigen Plänen abgrenzen. Das sei aber durchaus möglich, zumal es verschiedene Arten von Bikeparks gebe. Derzeit sei das Projekt aber aus finanziellen Gründen ohnehin zurückgestellt. Die Realisierung sei abhängig von der Entwicklung der Gewerbesteuer.

Interesse in der Region bestehe auf jeden Fall, meint Hobby-Mountainbiker Nico Böhler aus Contwig: „Aus meiner Sicht gibt es viele, die das unterstützen würden.“ Er verweist etwa auf den Mountainbike-Verein Soulrider in St. Ingbert, der sich bereits vor einigen Jahren vergeblich für einen Bikepark auf dem Gebiet der saarländischen Mittelstadt einsetzte. Böhler fährt selbst leidenschaftlich „Downhill“ (Bergabfahrt) und erkundigte sich beim Merkur nach dem Stand der Dinge in Sachen Bikeparks. Derzeit fahre er bei sich im Wald. Dort gebe es einen Mini-Sprung und die Möglichkeit, Treppen herunter zu fahren.

Für einen richtigen Bikepark in der Region hätte er einige Wünsche, die in Richtung „Downhill“ zielen würden: „Aus meiner Sicht braucht ein Bikepark einen Trainingskurs.“ Hier sollte es aus seiner Sicht einige Sprünge, „Drops“ (Sprung auf eine tiefere Ebene) und „Hühnerleitern“ (schmale Holzwege über dem Boden) geben, an denen man sich ausprobieren könne. Darüber hinaus wünscht Böhler sich Kurse für Anfänger, Fortgeschrittene und Profis. Und: „Ein Bikepark braucht einen Lift – ich würde einen Schlepplift empfehlen.“ Zudem wäre seines Erachtens eine Ausleihstelle mit Fahrrädern und Ausrüstung sinnvoll.

http://www.pfaelzischer-merkur.de/l...dung-Bechhofen-Zweibruecken;art447597,6150780_


----------



## malben (25. Oktober 2016)

Wäre quasi die Fortsetzung von hier: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/775691/

Bericht aus der Merkur von 2015...


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Oktober 2016)

Jo stimmt, ich erinnere mich!


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Oktober 2016)

Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab, hakt es an folgenden Punkten:

1. Wie könnte es auch anders sein --> FINANZIERUNG, das liebe Geld - je nach Gewerbesteuereinnahmen etc. kann so ein Großprojekt verwirklicht werden!

2. An den politischen Zuständigkeiten --> ist es nun die Stadt Zweibrücken oder die Verbandsgemeinde Zweibrücken-Land die sich dem Ganzen annimmt?

3. DER endgültige Ort sollte geklärt werden --> Fasanerieberg/Contwig oder im Bereich von Bechhofen (dort war es ursprünglich geplant, als Pirmann noch der Bürgermeister der  Verbandsgemeinde Zweibrücken-Land war!) Mittlerweile wird von IDEENKLAU etc. gesprochen...

4. WAS will man denn genau haben?? 
Ist es nun ein FLOWTRAIL - wie bspw Stromberg und Ottweiler - oder ein "waschechter Bikepark -wie z.B. Bald Wildbad, Todtnau, Beerfelden"- ??
Ich denke gerade bei diesem Punkt sind so manche Stadträte etc. *einfach überfragt!*


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Oktober 2016)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> ...Ich denke gerade bei diesem Punkt sind so manche Stadträte etc. *einfach überfragt!*



Schau dir das Bild an...


----------



## malben (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich lehne mich aus dem Fenster und behaupte: " alles keine Biker... und sehr wenig Ahnung".
Im Bereich Bechhofen und Lambsborn bin ich recht häufig unterwegs. Da dort für meine Begriffe alles "Tod" ist, frage ich mich WO sollte dies in / bei Bechhofen umgesetzt werden?! Zumal die HOM(e) Trails, speziell die Orangerie von Bechhofen / Sportplatz per Bike in 10 - 15 min erreicht sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (26. Oktober 2016)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab, hakt es an folgenden Punkten:
> 
> 1. Wie könnte es auch anders sein --> FINANZIERUNG, das liebe Geld - je nach Gewerbesteuereinnahmen etc. kann so ein Großprojekt verwirklicht werden!
> 
> ...



Zu 2 & 3: Zweibrücken möchte am Fasanerieberg bauen, die Verwaltung Zweibrücker-Land hält an Bechhofen fest. Macht mMn wenig Sinn, zwei wenn auch evtl. unterschiedliche Konzepte im Umkreis von ca. 15 km zu haben.


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Oktober 2016)

Joo klar, das ist ja quatsch!!

Falls die Stadt Zweibrücken der Region etwas Gutes tun will und Geld für den Tourismus / für sportliche Stätten über hat, sollten sie in meinen Augen eher einen für *ALLE* nutzbaren *Pumptrack *(Am besten einen Asphaltpumptrack) bauen. Da haben Leute mit MTB, normalem Fahrrad, Scooter, Rollschuhe, Skateboard, ... etc. SPASS !!!

Ein klassischer Bikepark auf die Beine zu stellen.... da habe ich mich auch erstmal gefragt: WO ? WO gibt es die Topographie her, dass man abfahrtslastige Strecke bauen kann?
Zweitens, so ein Ding muss man dann auch   *betreiben* UND *unterhalten KÖNNEN*  UND  *WOLLEN* !! 

Was wohl eher gehen würde, sind Strecken anzulegen die nach dem Vorbild von FLOWTRAILs gebaut werden!


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Oktober 2016)

Hier ein paar Beispielbilder.... :


----------



## Ohhsaft (8. April 2017)

Am Schlossberg in Richtung Stadion sieht's ja aktuell echt super aus.... 
Was ist denn eigentlich jenseits des Hirschbrunnens?
Kann mir mal bitte jemand auf einer Tour die weißen Flecken meiner Landkarte ausmerzen?


----------



## LukasManke (31. Mai 2017)

Moin! 

Ich bin einigermaßen neu hier im Saarland und suche noch ein paar Spaßstrecken fürs Enduro. 
Was ich bisher hier gefahren bin: 

Am Homburg
Kirkel (Schmetterlingspfad, Felsenpfad, Tafelrunde)
Die Pur(s)
Vermutlich fast alles rund um Schwarzenberg/Scheidter Berg. 

Kann mich mal jemand über die Möglichkeiten hier in der Nähe aufklären?

Mersi!


----------



## EvilDevil (31. Mai 2017)

Hi,

rund um Homburg (als Einstieg eignet sich z.B. das Waldstadion oder das Schießhaus in Homburg/Sanddorf) gibt es einiges an Trails zum selbst erkunden ;-)
Dienstags 19 Uhr gibt es die Möglichkeit, den geführten Touren von Active-Bikes zu folgen ( http://www.active-bikes.de/ ).
Und was es noch (relativ) nah gibt für zwischendurch: http://flowtrail-ottweiler.de/

Viel Spaß,
Patrick


----------



## Terenze (31. Mai 2017)

Die Dienstagstour gibt es leider nicht mehr. Der Laden kann aber weiterhin als Treffpunkt für Touren genutzt werden.
Quelle: active bikes on facebook


----------



## de-el (2. Juli 2017)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Joo klar, das ist ja quatsch!!
> 
> Falls die Stadt Zweibrücken der Region etwas Gutes tun will und Geld für den Tourismus / für sportliche Stätten über hat, sollten sie in meinen Augen eher einen für *ALLE* nutzbaren *Pumptrack *(Am besten einen Asphaltpumptrack) bauen. Da haben Leute mit MTB, normalem Fahrrad, Scooter, Rollschuhe, Skateboard, ... etc. SPASS !!!



Finde sowas auch nicht schlecht und man sollte es doch auch mal im homburger Amt ansprechen sowas für den Stadtpark zu planen, und wenn diese Pumptrack's mal geteert sind brauch es auch nicht viel Instandhaltungs arbeiten. Mit ordentlichem nachfragen und etwas Druck sollte man das doch hinbekommen.
Gruß


----------



## <NoFear> (2. Juli 2017)

Der "Druck" sollte jedoch vorher "organisiert" sein. Sonst verpufft dies schneller, als die Luft aus nem MTB-Reifen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (2. Juli 2017)

*UCI Mountain Bike World Cup*

Nach der gestrigen Regendepression - hier der UCI DH-Worldcup-RUN in *Andorra "VALLNORD Bikepark"*

https://www.redbull.tv/live/AP-1PWUW9EAD1W11/segment/AP-1Q6WG3U1W1W11/men-s-dh-finals


----------



## Biker 82 (3. Oktober 2017)

Hallo, gibts in der Sache etwas Neues?


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Oktober 2017)

Bzgl Bike-Flowtrail Zweibrücken habe ich noch nichts Neues gehört...


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Oktober 2017)

https://www.redbull.tv/video/AP-1QG5HRGZN1W11/english-commentary


----------



## Daniel1982 (19. April 2018)

Evtl sollte man auf den Hometrails mal den Trail Knigge einführen. 
Da werden Trails gefahren wo andere sich arbeit mit gemacht haben und dann sind die jungs noch nicht mal in der Lage guten tag zu sagen.


----------



## Dämon__ (19. April 2018)

Die scheinen dich zu kennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1982 (19. April 2018)

Die kenne dei Mudda!


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Juni 2018)

BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄM 

Fort William DH im REVIEW 

hier: https://www.redbull.tv/video/AP-1VM16UPWH1W11/mens-dhi-finals-de-fort-william


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Juni 2018)

*Neueröffnung am Flowtrail Stromberg*
*Neuer Pumptrack und Übungsparcours freigegeben*

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/06/05/flowtrail-stromberg-pumptrack-2018/


----------



## <NoFear> (15. Juni 2018)

Eröffnung 2.Strecke Flowtrail Feldberg

https://m.facebook.com/events/174392416579538/


----------



## <NoFear> (3. August 2018)

Biker 82 schrieb:


> Hallo, gibts in der Sache etwas Neues?




https://www.rheinpfalz.de/lokal/zwe...gar-keiner/?tx_rhpnews_shownews[reduced]=true


----------



## <NoFear> (6. August 2018)

Hallo Bikegemeinde!

Folgender Artikel ist heute in der SZ erschienen:

https://m.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/s...n-gelten-auch-fuer-mountainbiker_aid-24219465

_Homburg.. Im Homburger Wald häufen sich Beschwerden von Spaziergängern, dass Radfahrer mit ihren Spezialrädern über unbefestigte Böschungen und Pfade brettern. Auch Revierförster Pfaff mahnt zu Rücksichtnahme.

Von Christine Maack
Eigentlich ist im Saarland für die Freizeit bestens gesorgt. Wer wandern, gut essen oder Fahrrad fahren möchte, findet überall beste Bedingungen. Und man braucht dabei noch nicht mal auf langweiligen, ausgetretenen Pfaden entlang zu tappen, wie man das als Kind womöglich noch unangenehm in Erinnerung hat. Denn längst haben sich Freizeitplaner mit Naturschützern zusammengetan, um für Wanderer oder Radfahrer Strecken auszuweisen, die ein paar Abenteuer enthalten, die zum Beispiel über Hängebrücken oder durch niedrige Bäche führen, auf denen man unter überhängenden Bäumen entlang kriechen oder über Felsen klettern kann.
Trotzdem scheint dies alles nicht genug zu sein, denn wie Revierförster Michael Pfaff berichtet, häufen sich in letzter Zeit Beschwerden von Spaziergängern, vor allem von älteren Leuten oder Familien mit kleinen Kindern, die sich im Homburger Wald von rabiaten Mountainbike-Fahrern belästigt fühlen.

„Es kann nicht sein, dass eine Gruppe von Bikern mit Karacho über über selbst ausgewiesene Waldpfade brettert. Das ist verboten“, betont Pfaff. Beschwerden habe es insbesondere im Bereich des ehemaligen Herzogswaldes gegeben, „von der Orangerie runter zum Karlsbergweiher“. Da Homburg praktischerweise von Höhenzügen und Wäldern umrahmt ist, machen sich die Mountain-Biker nicht die Mühe, einen ausgewiesenen Weg zu benutzen, „sondern sie fahren bewusst über Böschungen und kleine Fußpfade, die sie gar nicht benutzen dürfen“, so Pfaff. 
Es habe noch keine Unfälle gegeben, aber Pfaff beobachtet dieses Verhalten mit Mißbilligung: „Ich habe nichts gegen Radfahrer, aber es gibt ausgewiesene Radwege. Es kann nicht sein, dass durch die Mountainbiker mühevoll angelegte Böschungen so destabilisiert werden, dass sie beim nächsten Regenguss abbrechen.“ Und die kleinen, oft mit Moos und Farn bewachsenen Waldpfade seien erst recht kein Biker-Gebiet, „im Moment ist Paarungszeit bei den Rehen. Man muss die Rehböcke, die in diesem Zustand ohnehin etwas heikel reagieren, nicht noch zusätzlich erschrecken.“

Meistens sieht Revierförster Pfaff nur die Schäden, die die breiten Reifen der Spezialräder angerichtet haben, „wenn ich aber mal Mountainbikern im Wald begegne, spreche ich sie darauf an.“ Die meisten seien einsichtig, „eine Beleidigung ist mir noch nicht untergekommen“. Dennoch sei das Ganze ein Ärgernis, mit dem das Saarland nicht allein dastehe. Denn es gibt in anderen Bundesländern bereits Urteile, was Mountainbiker dürfen und was nicht. Meistens wird das, was sie dürfen, sogar recht großzügig ausgelegt, wie ein Urteil in Bayern zeigt, wo „selbst schmalere Wege von vornherein zum Radfahren nicht ungeeignet sind und laut Gericht nicht grundsätzlich gesperrt werden dürfen“, zitiert das Fachmagazin bike. Aber darum geht es Michael Pfaff gar nicht, „die Wege können gerne benutzt werden, aber bitte nicht auf unbefestigten Hügeln und Böschungen herunterkrachen“. 
Wanderer und Spaziergänger haben laut Gesetz ein Recht auf das freie Betreten von Waldwegen zum Ziel einer ungestörten Erholung. Ihre Sicherheit sollte nicht durch andere Erholungssuchende im Wald gefährdet werden – eine gemeinsame Streckennutzung im Wald setze voraus, dass genügend Reaktionszeit bleibe und ausreichend Raum zum Ausweichen zur Verfügung stehe, heißt es in einer Empfehlung von Saarforst.

Aus Sicht des Naturschutzes und der Jagd brauche es Ruhe- und Schutzzonen für die heimische Tier- und Pflanzenwelt im Wald. Dies gilt aus Sicht des Naturschutzes insbesondere für geschützte und gefährdete Arten.

Dagegen steht das Interesse der Radfahrer, die gerne neben den normalen Waldwegen auch technisch anspruchsvolle Strecken befahren dürfen. Für diese Fälle hat die Tourismuszentrale Saar jede Menge Lösungen bereit. Kein Wunder, denn Mountainbiken ist populär geworden. Es löse zunehmend die Wanderung am Wochenende ab, so die besagte Fachzeitschrift. Auf bundesweit rund zwei Millionen Fahrer schätzen Experten ihre Zahl, mit steigender Tendenz.

Bei Gastronomen seien die Sportler angeblich gern gesehene Gäste. Umfragen zeigten, dass Mountainbiker nicht zu den Ärmsten gehören, was sich an ihrer teuren Ausrüstung unschwer ablesen lässt. Sie buchten geführte Touren und Techniktrainings, wofür sie - auch bei Unterkunft und Essen - nicht sparten._


Die Inhalte sind nicht unwesentlich für das Benutzen der Trails und den EINDRUCK, den wir bei der Bevölkerung hinterlassen.

"FAIR ON TRAILS" sollte für jeden Fahrer, der sich auf Homburgs Pfade begibt, selbstverständlich sein. Des Weiteren sollte jeder über soviel Verstand und Vernunft verfügen und bspweise nicht gerade an einem Sonntagnachmittag die Abfahrt von der Orangerie runter Richtung Karlsbergweiher nehmen. So etwas hat mit "gesundem Menschenverstand" zu tun.

Meine Befürchtungen sind, dass wir als MTBler nun wieder stärker im Fokus stehen und dass evtl etwas gegen diverse Strecken getan wird (z.B. von Seiten der Stadt oder des Saarforstes), wie das früher schon der Fall war.

Dies kann jedoch nicht unser ALLER Ziel sein - deshalb mein Appell (für alle, die sich angesprochen fühlen) - in den nächsten Wochen (gerade bei Kontakt mit Fußgängern oder anderen Waldbenutzern) besondere VORSICHT walten lassen - Geschwindigkeit rausnehmen / abbremsen - SICHERHEITSABSTAND einhalten -   die Leute vorbei lassen - freundlich grüßen etc. ... (Letzt genanntes versteht sich von selbst, glaube ich zumindest)

So denn,

BE FAIR ON TRAILS !!


----------



## spicy-doc (13. August 2018)

Hi
War am WE am Karlsberg....da stehen 30-50 mobile Hochsitze. Die Jägerlobby wollen wohl alle aus dem Wald haben, damit genug Wild da ist... 

Evtl sollte man mal bei der SZ fragen, warum da so viele Hochsitze stehen.....

Aber sonst schließ ich mich an... FAHRT FAIR, damit wir alle weiter Biken können......


----------



## <NoFear> (13. August 2018)

spicy-doc schrieb:


> Hi
> War am WE am Karlsberg....da stehen 30-50 mobile Hochsitze. Die Jägerlobby wollen wohl alle aus dem Wald haben, damit genug Wild da ist...
> 
> Evtl sollte man mal bei der SZ fragen, warum da so viele Hochsitze stehen.....
> ...




Hallo! 
Ja, die Hochsitze stehen da bereits seit einigen Wochen rum. Evtl steht ein größeres "JAGD - Event" an?

Teilweise müssen die Sitze noch montiert werden und die Bauteile liegen lose aufm Waldboden rum. In meinen Augen fahrlässig. Des Weiteren sind viele dieser Hochsitze (noch) nicht fest aufm Boden verankert. Komische Sache!?


----------



## phoenicks (13. August 2018)

klarer Fall - Fremdholz gehört nicht in den Wald, raus damit!


----------



## <NoFear> (13. August 2018)

Die grünen "Wald-Männjer" können sich in solchen Sachen mehr oder weniger "alles" erlauben.

Hoffe nur, dass sich die Stimmung in der nächsten Zeit bessert. Ich hatte in den letzten Monaten eigentlich keine großartigen Probleme mit der im Artikel genannten Zielgruppe. Im Gegenteil, wenn ich ne Gruppe älterer Leute sehe, kommt es in aller Regel zu einer respektvollen Begrüßung und evtl auch einem kurzen Smalltalk im Wald. Man sieht und respektiert sich gegenseitig und hält notfalls komplett an um den Fußgängern ein gefahrloses Passieren zu ermöglichen. Bei Familien mit kleinen Kindern ist das vergleichbar. 
Liegt evtl auch daran, dass ich diverse Passagen auf den angesprochenen Wegen aus gutem Grund meide - andernfalls schafft das nur eine schlechte Publicity.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spicy-doc (14. August 2018)

Vieleicht sollte man mal die Zeitung darauf aufmerksam machen....fall da jemand einen Draht hat....


----------



## de-el (19. August 2018)

Servus,
Ja man sollte sich zurück halten und die Leute mit dem nötigen Respekt begegnen, wenn man mal schaut das es zb. In Österreich usw. Sich die Fußgänger und wir Biker auch die schönsten singeltrails teilen und es auch funktioniert. Das Problem ist das es viele gibt die das sehen und nur vom eigenem Können ausgehen  was dann vllt etwas raudi haft aussieht .


----------



## Daniel1982 (19. August 2018)

.Dazu kommt dann noch das in Homburg mittlerweile einen sehr hohe dichte an guten Trail's besteht. Die von sehr vielen Bikern befahren werden.
Das Thema wird sich in den nächsten Wochen aber e wieder verschieben. Wenn ich sehe was vom Forst wieder markiert wurde bin ich sicher das der eine oder andere Trail massiv leiden wird.


----------



## <NoFear> (19. August 2018)

de-el schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ja man sollte sich zurück halten und die Leute mit dem nötigen Respekt begegnen, wenn man mal schaut das es zb. In Österreich usw. Sich die Fußgänger und wir Biker auch die schönsten singeltrails teilen und es auch funktioniert. Das Problem ist das es viele gibt die das sehen und nur vom eigenem Können ausgehen  was dann vllt etwas raudi haft aussieht .



Egal, was ich biketechnisch "drauf hab", ob Rookie oder Skillz wie Danny MacAskill - wir sind alles "Waldnutzer" und sollten uns gegenseitig mit Toleranz und Achtung begegnen!



Daniel1982 schrieb:


> .Dazu kommt dann noch das in Homburg mittlerweile einen sehr hohe dichte an guten Trail's besteht. Die von sehr vielen Bikern befahren werden.
> Das Thema wird sich in den nächsten Wochen aber e wieder verschieben. Wenn ich sehe was vom Forst wieder markiert wurde bin ich sicher das der eine oder andere Trail massiv leiden wird.



Gerade aus dem Grund, dass die Trails rund um Homburg von so vielen MTBlern befahren werden, sollte man noch mehr RÜCKSICHT walten lassen !

Dasselbe habe ich die Tage beobachtet. Viele Markierungen deuten auf einen bald bevor stehenden, größeren Holzeinschlag hin.
Was die Trails angeht: Beim K2 hat man es auch wieder hinbekommen - den Trail fahrbar zu machen. Natürlich ist es schade um jeden Trail der unter  den Vollerntern zu leiden hat. Darüber hinaus sind die Anblicke von hinterlassenen Mondlandschaften alles andere als erbauend!


----------



## <NoFear> (23. August 2018)

spicy-doc schrieb:


> Hi
> War am WE am Karlsberg....da stehen 30-50 mobile Hochsitze. Die Jägerlobby wollen wohl alle aus dem Wald haben, damit genug Wild da ist...
> 
> Evtl sollte man mal bei der SZ fragen, warum da so viele Hochsitze stehen.....
> ...




Dein Post hat mich veranlasst da mal genauer nachzufragen - folgendes konnte ich "beim freundlichen Waldmann" erfragen:

Die Hochsitze wurden oder werden an besagten Stellen aufgebaut, um eine Drückjagd / Bewegungsjagd zu veranstalten (also lag ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig).

Das Ganze läuft professionell über eine Firma ab, deren Namen *Pro Jagdkonzept GmbH* mit Sitz in Kandel ist.

Laut meiner "Quelle" soll die Veranstaltung(en) vom Saarforst in Auftrag gegeben worden sein.

Jetzt natürlich zum Interessantesten: Wann soll das Ganze stattfinden ? -->  Mitte Dezember 2018 und Mitte Januar 2019.


----------



## <NoFear> (23. August 2018)

Hier ein Artikel über eine von der Firma organisierte Drückjagd...


https://www.pirmasenser-zeitung.de/nachrichten/detail/jagd-in-windsberg-geraet-unter-beschuss/


_"werde drauflos geschossen und nicht selektiert. Die Tiere würden nicht mit der erforderlichen Ruhe von einem Hochsitz aus anvisiert. Derzeit stünden Rehe in einem losen Verbund als Notgemeinschaft zusammen. Es sei keine Kunst, dann über 50 Tiere in kurzer Zeit zu erlegen. "_


Wenn das die ZUKUNFT des JAGENS ist, dann GUTE NACHT !!!


----------



## <NoFear> (23. August 2018)

Die Jagdpächter der angrenzenden Reviere melden sich zu Wort... die Vorgehensweise seien ein "Abschlachten von Rehwild"

https://www.pirmasenser-zeitung.de/nachrichten/detail/drueckjagd-setzt-emotionen-frei/


----------



## de-el (25. August 2018)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Die Jagdpächter der angrenzenden Reviere melden sich zu Wort... die Vorgehensweise seien ein "Abschlachten von Rehwild"



Ohne jetzt groß mich einzulesen,... "Wir Schrecken die Tiere auf und Machen mit den dicken Reifen die Moose usw kaputt. "
(Laut saar forst wenn ich mich recht erinnere) und dann im selben Wald solch jagt Methoden zuzulassen also


----------



## <NoFear> (26. August 2018)

Das ist dann kommerzielles Töten/Abschießen von Wild...

_"... sei aber keinesfalls nachhaltig, sind sich die Pächter und Mitpächter angrenzender Reviere und der stellvertretende Kreisjagdmeister einig. Der Firma gehe es offenbar nur um den Profit. Gegen eine Gebühr würden Leute mit Jagdscheinen ins Windsberger Revier eingeladen. Bei der Drückjagd vor zehn Tagen seien 42 Schießpodeste aufgebaut gewesen. Vermutlich seien auch annähernd so viele Jäger an den Abschüssen beteiligt gewesen.... "_

Wenn ich so was lesen muss, könnte ich kotzen !!!  Dreckschweine  !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spicy-doc (27. August 2018)

Hab mal ne Nachricht an die SZ geschickt....natürlich ohne Radler hinweise....


----------



## <NoFear> (27. August 2018)

spicy-doc schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Nachricht an die SZ geschickt....natürlich ohne Radler hinweise....


----------



## <NoFear> (20. September 2018)

@spicy-doc : gibt es hinsichtlich der mobilen Hochsitze was Neues? Gab es eine Reaktion der Zeitung?


----------



## <NoFear> (23. September 2018)

Vielleicht kann man demnächst mal vor Ort nachfragen...

Die Saar-Pfalz Jäger präsentieren sich am 29.09. in Homburg


----------



## de-el (6. November 2018)

Hatte vor eineinhalb Wochen wegen dem Reifenhaufen der illegal auf dem schlossberg abgeladen worden ist bei der Polizei in hom. Angerufen um vllt Anzeige gegen unbekannt zu machen, da mich solche Dinge ziemlich ärgern . Und wenn ich dann Polizisten mit so wenig Interesse an der Art von Umweltverschmutzung am Telefon habe könnt ich kotzen . (wenden Sie sich doch beim ordnungsamt wir können da nichts machen.) Also mir ist klar das es nicht einfach ist dem mit Erfolg nachzugehen, aber das war wohl auch keine privat Person anhand von der Menge. Und ja hat vllt auch nix mit biken zu tun doch ist es unser Wald und wollte es einfach mal ansprechen vllt hat es ja jemand mitbekommen bei einer nightride oder so.


----------



## Dämon__ (6. November 2018)

Musst dich nicht wundern wenn die noch nächstes Jahr dort liegen, bei uns wird auch regelmäßig Mühl in Säcken im Wald entsorgt, was ich der Gemeinde schon mehrfach mitgeteilt habe, der liegt nach Monaten immer noch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (7. November 2018)

Erst mal informieren bevor man hier dummschwätzt. Ich arbeite beim Bauhof in Homburg, die Reifen haben wir letzte Woche abgeholt. Und übers Jahr gesehen werden von uns mehrere Tonnen illegaler Müll entsorgt.
Was Mühl ist weiß ich allerdings nicht das lassen wir dann im Zweifel liegen.


----------



## Dämon__ (7. November 2018)

Dann komm noch schnell bei uns vorbei und säuber mal den Wald. 
Schön das ihr so schnell in Homburg seid.


----------



## <NoFear> (7. November 2018)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Erst mal informieren bevor man hier dummschwätzt. Ich arbeite beim Bauhof in Homburg, die Reifen haben wir letzte Woche abgeholt. Und übers Jahr gesehen werden von uns mehrere Tonnen illegaler Müll entsorgt.
> Was Mühl ist weiß ich allerdings nicht das lassen wir dann im Zweifel liegen.



Merci fürs "Kümmern" 
Welcher Drecksack das war, weiß man leider nicht?!? 
Nunja ist jetzt auch egal, der Umweltsau soll de Spatz abfaule!


----------



## Peter Lang (7. November 2018)

Nein, wer das war weiß man nicht. Aber es ist echt unglaublich was manche Arschlöcher alles im Wald entsorgen.


----------



## de-el (9. November 2018)

Man sollte jeden Reifen mit rfid Chips Ausstatten um die rückverfogung Gewähr leisten zu können. Und danke an die Gemeinde hom für die schnelle entsorgung. Man sollte aber mehr machen um solche Dinge aufdecken zu können.


----------



## spicy-doc (11. Dezember 2018)

Vorhin falsch.

Achtung 

ein WALDORDNER hat den mittelleil vom Lutscher modifiziert... Baumüberquerung und Rampe


----------



## <NoFear> (11. Dezember 2018)

spicy-doc schrieb:


> Vorhin falsch.
> 
> Achtung
> 
> ein WALDORDNER hat den mittelleil vom Lutscher modifiziert... Baumüberquerung und Rampe



Zunächst mal DANKE für die WICHTIGE Info!

Das heißt jetzt konkret was... ?  Ein paar mehr Details wären super!


----------



## spicy-doc (11. Dezember 2018)

Waldschrad....Alles noch fahrbar.. ...nix steht im Wege. 
.evtl könnte man die Rampe neu aufbauen, wobei man besser etwas warten sollte. .
Ride on


----------



## spicy-doc (11. Dezember 2018)

Fotos evtl im Laufe der Woche ,gehe mal mit dem Hund hin


----------



## spicy-doc (11. Dezember 2018)

Stelle nach Hochspannungsleitungen. ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (11. Dezember 2018)

spicy-doc schrieb:


> Waldschrad....Alles noch fahrbar.. ...nix steht im Wege.
> .evtl könnte man die Rampe neu aufbauen, wobei man besser etwas warten sollte. .
> Ride on



Jopp würde auch bis im Frühjahr warten... bis dahin hat es der liebe Mitmensch hoffentlich vergessen, dass dort ein Trail existiert...

Nochmals danke für den Hinweis... hatte nämlich vor die Tage eine schnelle Afterwork-Runde zu fahren und da wäre der Trail sicherlich mit eingeplant gewesen.


----------



## spicy-doc (11. Dezember 2018)

Kannst du fahren. .


----------



## phoenicks (11. Dezember 2018)

... eben auch grad einige armdicke Äste vom Einstieg Friedhofstrail an der Kreuzung wos zum alten Sportplatz hochgeht weggeräumt... 
anscheinend hat einer wieder regelmäßig Freigang & muss Freizeitsherrif spielen


----------



## <NoFear> (12. Dezember 2018)

Dann packe ich jetzt mal ein paar "Backpfeifen und Maulschellen" in meinen Rucksack, man kann ja nie wissen, ob und wann man sie braucht


----------



## de-el (12. Dezember 2018)

Ja habe es gestern auch gesehen auf dem mittleren pädche is nach dem Anlieger ein kleiner Baum was mit der handsäge oder etwas rumheben erledigt wäre und dann am linken sind die Sprünge etwas ramponiert, sollte schnell erledigt sein.Mein Hund hat mich allerdings stark davon abgehalten den Baum aus dem weg zu schaffen.


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Dezember 2018)

de-el schrieb:


> Ja habe es gestern auch gesehen auf dem mittleren pädche is nach dem Anlieger ein kleiner Baum was mit der handsäge oder etwas rumheben erledigt wäre und dann am linken sind die Sprünge etwas ramponiert, sollte schnell erledigt sein.Mein Hund hat mich allerdings stark davon abgehalten den Baum aus dem weg zu schaffen.



Servus!

Ich war heute Mittag unterwegs gewesen und hab mir die besagte Stelle angesehen. Was soll ich sagen:
spicy-doc hat insofern Recht - zunächst ist alles fahrbar... keine Bäume oder Hindernisse im Weg!
Meine Meinung: der Forst war es nicht - so wie die Stelle ausschaut schließe ich auch aus, dass es Jäger waren. Ein MTB - Hasser... eventuell,  aber
was mich hier etwas stutzig macht ist die Tatsache, dass alles "noch fahrbar" ist. Der Baumstamm ist ok... bissl Erde drauf und er ist wie neu. Der Drop/ die Rampe ist in meinen Augen eher "entschärft" worden.

Aber seht selbst...


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Daniel1982 (13. Dezember 2018)

Wir sind gestern im Dunkeln auch über den Lutscher. Ich vermute beim Saboteur den gleichen Kunden der unter dem Ü60 den Sprung wiederholt zerlegt hat. 
Die defekten stellen sind dem Bauamt für die Winter-Trail-Pflege gemeldet.
Mich ärgert so was immer da es auch in Hom viele Biker gibt die nur fahren und nichts Pflegen bzw. wieder aufbauen. 
So bleibt die Arbeit immer an den selben hängen.


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Dezember 2018)

Ich würde da jetzt nichts überstürzen... vllt kommt der Verursacher regelmäßig an den Stellen vorbei und kontrolliert sein Werk. Das wäre dann unnötige Arbeit!
Würde mal bis ca. Mitte/Ende Januar warten und erst dann baulich aktiv werden. Der Trail an sich ist ja fahrbar!!!!!! Schlimmer wäre es, wenn Forst und Co Hand angelegt hätten  - siehe damals der K2 - damals mussten einige Stellen mit der Säge freigeschnitten werden, so dass du den Trail überhaupt nochmal rollen konntest!!! Derzeit wird unterhalb vom S. trail gewütet und dort weiter fortlaufend. Schätze der Einstieg dieses Trails ist in den nächsten Wochen auch nicht mehr befahrbar!! Aber dann *richtig* und zwar Schneisen vom Feinsten mit dem Harvester gezogen!!!)
Wir können uns gerne mal verabreden und gehen ein paar Stellen gemeinsam an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spicy-doc (14. Dezember 2018)

Das Meterstück vor dem Baum hab ich wieder hingerollt, lag 2 meter nebenan.... sollte nur fahrbar bleiben


----------



## spicy-doc (14. Dezember 2018)

Wobei der Stamm allein auch fahrbar war.....


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Dezember 2018)

spicy-doc schrieb:


> Das Meterstück vor dem Baum hab ich wieder hingerollt, lag 2 meter nebenan.... sollte nur fahrbar bleiben



Danke!!

wenn ich es die Tage zeitlich schaffe, packe ich einen Klappspaten in den Rucksack und packe wieder Erde auf das Meterstück und den Stamm


----------



## Daniel1982 (18. Dezember 2018)

So die ein oder andere Stelle wurde heute mal vom Laub befreit.


----------



## <NoFear> (18. Dezember 2018)

Sau gudd dickes MERCI... zwei Bekloppte ein Gedanke. Ich war heute auch am S.-trail unterwegs und habe Steine, Äste etc., die sich mit der Zeit angehäuft haben entfernt. Dort wurde auch ein Stück von einem dickeren Totholzstamm mit ner MS entfernt, warst du das? Du warst _heute_ unterwegs?


----------



## _FOX (18. Dezember 2018)

Super, vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1982 (20. Dezember 2018)

@<NoFear> ja das waren wir. Die MS hat der etwas ältere Herr bedient.


----------



## <NoFear> (20. Dezember 2018)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> @<NoFear> ja das waren wir. Die MS hat der etwas ältere Herr bedient.



Einwandfrei


----------



## <NoFear> (20. Dezember 2018)

Hattet ihr fürs Laub einen (Fächer-) Rechen mit?


----------



## mondraker-biker (21. Dezember 2018)

Moin allerseits, ich habe mir gerade mal alles so durchgelesen
Ja, wir haben immer auf unseren mmmh schon immer existierenden Trails zu tun und wenn ich die ganzen Baumfällsstriche sehe erst recht.
Der ältere Herr kümmert sich in ATZ.
Der Daniel und ich waren mit Schotterrechen und Laubbläser am Schlangen.. mit MS unterwegs
Wir sehen uns.


----------



## <NoFear> (21. Dezember 2018)

Du bist jetzt in AltersTZ?
Das mit den markierten Bäumen ist schon besorgniserregend... was dort alles rausgeholt werden soll.
Da wird viel auf uns zukommen...


----------



## mondraker-biker (22. Dezember 2018)

So isses, Chris, passive Phase 
Ich bin mal gespannt, wann die loslegen.


----------



## <NoFear> (22. Dezember 2018)

Das wird dann wieder eine riesen Sauerei. Die Forstwege sind dann wahrscheinlich nur bei Dauerfrost "gut" fahrbar. Die verwandeln die Wege im Laufe der Rodungsaktion(en) in wahre Schlammpisten


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Dezember 2018)

Servus zusammen,

es ist mal wieder soweit: Ein "bikereiches" Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu und das Weihnachtsfest steht vor der Tür...

.........................................................

Allen Lesern hier im Fred/Forum sowie der Bikecommunity frohe Festtage und einen guten Rutsch ins NEUE Jahr!

.........................................................


----------



## warden66 (26. Januar 2019)

Guten Morgen ich möchte heute Vormittag ab dem Rabenhorst eine Tour um HOM fahren.
Jemand Lust mitzufahren?
Liebe Grüße, Markus


----------



## <NoFear> (26. Januar 2019)

Eine frühere Ankündigung (>16h - 1Tag)  deines Vorhabens, dann wäre eine gemeinsame Tour zustande gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warden66 (26. Januar 2019)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Eine frühere Ankündigung (>16h - 1Tag)  deines Vorhabens, dann wäre eine gemeinsame Tour zustande gekommen


Habe ich mir schon gedacht, ich melde mich das nächste mal früher.
Würde mich freuen wenn man mal zusammen fährt.
LG Markus


----------



## Daniel1982 (26. Januar 2019)

@warden66 ich schließe mich @<NoFear> an. Bei frühzeitiger Info geht vielleicht dann eine gemeinsame Runde. Meistens trifft man sich eher zufällig.


----------



## warden66 (26. Januar 2019)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> @warden66 ich schließe mich @<NoFear> an. Bei frühzeitiger Info geht vielleicht dann eine gemeinsame Runde. Meistens trifft man sich eher zufällig.


Hört sich gut an.


----------



## de-el (11. Februar 2019)

Servus leuts, nach dem helidrop heit uffem schlotzbersch is mir aufgefallen das der kicker schon wieder eingerissen wurde


----------



## <NoFear> (11. Februar 2019)

Ich wiederhole mich ungern, aber...



<NoFear> schrieb:


> *...meine Meinung ist, dass der "Saboteur" aktuell in den eigenen Reihen zu suchen ist - d.h. konkret Folgendes:
> In den letzten 3-4 Monaten beobachte ich verstärkt, unter anderem aufm Lutscher, Amigo-Trail, DJ-Trail usw, dass wahllos irgendwelche CHICKEN-LINES und Abkürzungen eingerichtet und angelegt werden und wirklich "spannende Schlüsselstellen" entschärft werden, sodass diese Trails auch für Trail-Noobs beim ersten Mal, ohne großartiges Können / Beherrschen des Bikes, abgerollt werden können. Die beiden o.g. Stellen aufm Lutscher sehen tatsächlich so aus, als ob hier jmd den Baumstamm / die Rampe(Drop) in der ursprünglichen Form nicht fahren wollte und es sich somit "zurecht gelegt" hat... (aus Post #1758)*



Wobei ich an der Stelle selbst anmerken muss, dass ich überrascht war, dass der Kicker von Zeit zu Zeit immer um ein paar Zentimeter erhöht wurde... war dann beim Fahren immer etwas ungewohnt, weil man noch auf die alte Fluglinie "eingestellt" war...
Dies soll jetzt natürlich nicht die oben genannte / gezeigte Vorgehensweise rechtfertigen. 

Dieser Spassbremse soll de Spatz abfaule...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Februar 2019)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich ungern, aber...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich könnt euch ja mal meine Wildkamera vorbeibringen. 
Is wirklich erstaunlich was den Tag über auf so nem Trail los is


----------



## <NoFear> (11. Februar 2019)

Das ist zwar eine gute Idee, aber wenn die Ochsen das Teil finden ist deine Kamera auch noch futsch oder geklaut...

Und wenns ein ganz Ausgebuffter ist, will er dich wegen Verstoss gegen die DSGVO drankriegen... die Pisser sind doch mittlerweile mit allen Wassern gewaschen...

ABER DANKE FÜR DAS SCHNELLE HILFEANGEBOT!!!

Hilft dann wieder alles nixx ... wird wird wieder der Trailbuilder-Rucksack gepackt


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Februar 2019)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Das ist zwar eine gute Idee, aber wenn die Ochsen das Teil finden ist deine Kamera auch noch futsch oder geklaut...
> 
> Und wenns ein ganz Ausgebuffter ist, will er dich wegen Verstoss gegen die DSGVO drankriegen... die Pisser sind doch mittlerweile mit allen Wassern gewaschen...
> 
> ...


Das gute an der Cam is das die Bilder sofort per Mail an mein bzw dein Handy geschickt werden. Bevor der Kollege die Kamera abgebaut hat haste schon 20 Bilder aufm Handy
Erfahrungsgemäß werden die Kollegen ganz kleinlaut und geloben Besserung wenn man sie mit nem Bild aufm Handy auf ihre Taten anspricht. Da kommt keiner mit Datenschutz


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Februar 2019)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Hilft dann wieder alles nixx ... wird wird wieder der Trailbuilder-Rucksack gepackt


Gib Gas, wollte Donnerstag eine Runde mache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (12. Februar 2019)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Das gute an der Cam is das die Bilder sofort per Mail an mein bzw dein Handy geschickt werden. Bevor der Kollege die Kamera abgebaut hat haste schon 20 Bilder aufm Handy
> Erfahrungsgemäß werden die Kollegen ganz kleinlaut und geloben Besserung wenn man sie mit nem Bild aufm Handy auf ihre Taten anspricht. Da kommt keiner mit Datenschutz



Das hört sich gut an. Was kostet so ein Teil?


----------



## <NoFear> (12. Februar 2019)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Gib Gas, wollte Donnerstag eine Runde mache.



Dann wünsche ich dir auf jeden Fall schon mal VIEL SPASS , WETTER soll ja super gudd werden..


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. Februar 2019)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an. Was kostet so ein Teil?


Wir haben mit den Jungs zusammengelegt und haben bei AliExpress für rund 60€ ne Kamera bestellt die über ne Prepaidcard die HD Bilder direkt verschickt. 
Ne Cam ohne diese Funktion bekommste beim Ali schon für rund 25€.


----------



## Peter Lang (16. Februar 2019)

Würd mich mal interessieren was ihr  sagt wenn euch z.B. ein Jäger solche Bilder von euch schickt, nachdem er euch beim Bauen eurer Strecken geknipst hat.
Finde solche Stasimethoden ja etwas fragwürdig.


----------



## <NoFear> (16. Februar 2019)

Es war ja nur ein gut gemeinter Vorschlag, mehr nicht...
kein Grund sich aufzuregen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. Februar 2019)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Würd mich mal interessieren was ihr  sagt wenn euch z.B. ein Jäger solche Bilder von euch schickt, nachdem er euch beim Bauen eurer Strecken geknipst hat.
> Finde solche Stasimethoden ja etwas fragwürdig.


Wenn du zum hundertsten Mal 20-30 Holzstämme zur Seite geräumt hast und Nägel aus Wurzeln gezogen hast kommt dir die Idee mit der Cam von ganz allein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1982 (17. Februar 2019)

@Colonel Hogan hab jetzt erst einmal schauen müssen wer du bist. Das Ausmaß der Sabotagen wie bei euch gibt es in Hom Gott sei Dank noch nicht. 
Wenn aber die ersten Nägel in wurzel geschlagen werden komm ich auf dein Angebot mit der Kamera zurück.


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Februar 2019)

Kamera macht wenig Sinn, wenn du keinen Persönlich kennst, außerdem macht der Forst uns den meisten Stress. Haben ja jetzt wieder angefangen und wie es aussieht werden wohl ein paar Trails diesem zum Opfer fallen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (17. Februar 2019)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> @Colonel Hogan hab jetzt erst einmal schauen müssen wer du bist. Das Ausmaß der Sabotagen wie bei euch gibt es in Hom Gott sei Dank noch nicht.
> Wenn aber die ersten Nägel in wurzel geschlagen werden komm ich auf dein Angebot mit der Kamera zurück.


Ich würd bei offensichtlichen Sabotagen ne Kamera hinhängen. Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen das sich so was entwickelt. Aus Stöckchen werden Äste, aus Äste werden Stämme...dann kommen Nägel etc.
Deswegen Vorkehrungen treffen bevor soch jemand verletzt.
@Dämon__ zum Glück simma ja im Saarland wo jeder jeden kennt 
@Daniel1982 hier is es mittlerweile sehr ruhig.


----------



## Daniel1982 (23. Februar 2019)

Hi aktuelle ist der Lutscher, Amigotrail, dj Trail und emely Trail von der holzernte betroffen. Wenn noch jemand Einschränkungen sieht hier evtl kurz bescheid geben


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Februar 2019)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> Hi aktuelle ist der Lutscher, Amigotrail, dj Trail und emely Trail von der holzernte betroffen. Wenn noch jemand Einschränkungen sieht hier evtl kurz bescheid geben



Oida... da geht's ab ☝
Wie die "Axt im Walde"... 
Hauptsache der Rubel rollt  ...


----------



## Daniel1982 (24. Februar 2019)

@<NoFear> ich fahre mir das heute mittag mal anschauen.


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Februar 2019)

Gefühlt wird das immer schlimmer, gestern einen Arbeiter mit Kettensäge gefragt ob Sie fertig wären.
Der nur Achselzuckend da gestanden und kein Wort Deutsch verstanden.
Genau so sieht es dann auch aus wenn die fertig sind, Wege kaputt, tiefe Spuren im Wald und alles bleibt liegen. 
Jetzt können wir wieder aufräumen gehen, einziger Trost, es ist länger Ruhe in dem Bereich.


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Februar 2019)

Ohje...


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Februar 2019)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> @<NoFear> ich fahre mir das heute mittag mal anschauen.



Mal sehen, wann ich heute dazu komme...


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Februar 2019)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> emely Trail



... der *Kerbricher Felsentrail *(von der anderern Richtung auch Emilytrail genannt) ist dank "_*Muskelkraft*_" wieder fahrbar.

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spicy-doc (1. April 2019)

Danke an alle Aufräumer im HOMWALD !!!!!!


----------



## <NoFear> (1. April 2019)

GEMEINSAM SIND WIR STARK !!!


----------



## edeltoaster (30. April 2019)

Bin heute Mittag mal aus der Pfalz rübergekommen um mir ein Bild von diesen Trails auf dem Schlossberg zu machen. Ich wurde nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## Daniel1982 (17. Mai 2019)

Hab heut mit der Dame des Hauses den Elefanten Trail und den"ab ins graut " freigeschnitten. Auf beiden Trails hat es Sturmschäden gegeben.


----------



## <NoFear> (17. Mai 2019)

Tiptop MERCI!


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Oktober 2019)

REMINDER... 

Heute Abend


----------



## edeltoaster (24. Oktober 2019)

Ist das nicht erst morgen?


----------



## phoenicks (24. Oktober 2019)

moin 18oo, definitiv!


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Oktober 2019)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> REMINDER...
> 
> Heute Abend
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 928003



Jopp, morgen Abend... so ist richtig! 








						Red Bull Rampage 2019
					

Red Bull Rampage hat sich in den letzten 18 Jahren zum begehrtesten Titel im Freeride Mountainbike entwickelt.




					www.redbull.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de-el (4. Februar 2020)

Servus, 
Hab da heute mal den Wald aufgeräumt ?, 
Also mittlerer trail ist frei, war an mehreren Stellen zugelegt, werde die Tage mich dann auch mal um den linken Teil kümmern.


----------



## <NoFear> (4. Februar 2020)

na klasse ... der kindergeburtstag geht weiter... es ist wie vor einem jahr, im februar 2019, nur da war teilweise der forst mit schuld, aufgrund der holzernte, darüber hinaus gab es auch sabotage....


danke fürs freiräumen !

das heisst dann auf der hut sein und aufs schlimmste vorbereitet


----------



## <NoFear> (4. Februar 2020)

In der Homburger Szene verdichten sich die Gerüchte, dass Förster / Saarforst selbst an der Aktion beteiligt ist.
Ein blinder Aktionismus ruft eher noch mehr Widerstand mit schlimmeren Blockaden auf den Trails auf den Plan.
Vllt sollte man, wie letztes Jahr auch, für ein paar Wochen die Füße still halten. ...


----------



## banelion (5. Februar 2020)

Das sind nicht nur Gerüchte. Hab selber mit ihm gesprochen. Er sieht es als sein Verantortungsbereich....ich denke ein zeitlang meiden ist das beste. Gruß


----------



## phoenicks (5. Februar 2020)

Derzeit liegt auch die Planung bzgl. Biosphärenreservat-Neuordnung öffentlich aus.
Dort steht explizit geschrieben, dass (sollte das so genehmigt werden bzw. keine Widersprüche eingehen) ab Bewilligung das Radfahren & Reiten abseits der Wege in der Kernzone samt Pflegezonen verboten ist.
Dann ist jedes 'wild gewachsene', nicht offiziell genehmigte Pädche kein Weg mehr & befahren ebendessen eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.
Bleibt weiterhin die Grauzone 'wo hört ein Weg auf & wo fängt ein Pfad an'? Stichwort Premium-WanderWEG Schmetterlings-, Felsenpfad, Tafeltour, etc. in Kirkel & Schwarzer Punkt, NordicWalking-Strecken & Karl-August-Gedächtnis-Runde (die mim blauen Kopp) in HOMetrailland.

Wird demnächst dann ungemütlich im Wald, sollte einem Forst o. Rennleitung gegenüberstehen...

Link folgt


----------



## phoenicks (5. Februar 2020)

Leute! Wenn das so durchgeht muss künftig jeder ne kleine Portokasse mitführen, um die Hilfssherrifs (Biosphären-Ranger) ordnungsgemäß zu entlohnen... besonderes Augenmerk verdienen §4, 7 & 9 - sprich, was uns Spaß macht ist dort explizit genannt & verboten bzw. ordnungswidrig:



			Aktuelle Verfahren | Saarland.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (5. Februar 2020)

banelion schrieb:


> Das sind nicht nur Gerüchte. Hab selber mit ihm gesprochen. Er sieht es als sein Verantortungsbereich....ich denke ein zeitlang meiden ist das beste. Gruß





phoenicks schrieb:


> Derzeit liegt auch die Planung bzgl. Biosphärenreservat-Neuordnung öffentlich aus.
> Dort steht explizit geschrieben, dass (sollte das so genehmigt werden bzw. keine Widersprüche eingehen) ab Bewilligung das Radfahren & Reiten abseits der Wege in der Kernzone samt Pflegezonen verboten ist.
> Dann ist jedes 'wild gewachsene', nicht offiziell genehmigte Pädche kein Weg mehr & befahren ebendessen eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.
> Bleibt weiterhin die Grauzone 'wo hört ein Weg auf & wo fängt ein Pfad an'? Stichwort Premium-WanderWEG Schmetterlings-, Felsenpfad, Tafeltour, etc. in Kirkel & Schwarzer Punkt, NordicWalking-Strecken & Karl-August-Gedächtnis-Runde (die mim blauen Kopp) in HOMetrailland.
> ...




... wenn dem so ist, kann man sich auf ungemütliche Zeiten auf den Trails einstellen. Bei der Diskussion um die Biosphäre haben wir als MTBler keine LOBBY... das war schon vor paar Jahren so.

Wie erwähnt gilt die Parole "_Füße und Pedale stillhalten",_ um damit den Biosphären-Planern und ihren "Wald-Männjern" kein ZIEL auf den Trails zu liefern!

Ich bin gespannt, wie sich das weiter entwickelt...


----------



## edeltoaster (6. Februar 2020)

Oh Mann, keine guten Aussichten! Als Pfälzer der in den nächsten Wochen nochmal extra wegen den Trails nach Homburg fahren wollte höre ich das ebenso ungern. Die Stadt sollte folglich auch die Folgen für die Tourismuseinnahmen aus dem "Ausland" bedenken!


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Februar 2020)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Oh Mann, keine guten Aussichten! Als Pfälzer der in den nächsten Wochen nochmal extra wegen den Trails nach Homburg fahren wollte höre ich das ebenso ungern. Die Stadt sollte folglich auch die Folgen für die Tourismuseinnahmen aus dem "Ausland" bedenken!



*Dass die "Stadt Homburg" (als treibende Kraft) dahinter steckt, ist stark spekulativ. Und ich kann es mir auch überhaupt nicht vorstellen! *
*Warum es so gekommen ist, da gibt es viele mögliche Erklärungsansätze: *


*es gab in der letzten Saison sehr viel Verkehr auf den Trails, viele "Gäste" von außerhalb. Leider führte dieser Bike-Tourismus und die damit verbundene starke Befahrung der Trails auch zu erheblichen Abnutzungserscheinungen, die aber von Locals immer wieder ausgebessert wurden...*


*So etwas bleibt natürlich nicht lange ungesehen und unbemerkt... in diesem Zusammenhang sind in den Bereichen auch immer viele Fußgänger mit Kind, Hund und Maus unterwegs, auch hier gab es Argwohn aufgrund des "Verkehrsaufkommens" (ja..., auch teils des "schlechten Benehmens" von Seiten der MTBler), vor allem am Wochenende ... dieser hat sich aufgestaut und suchte ein Ventil - hab selbst mehrfach mit Fußgängern und Joggern etc. gesprochen!*


*im Bereich Homburg gibt es einen noch relativ neuen Förster, der ein doch großes Revier zu betreuen hat. Evtl hat er auf die oben genannten Beschwerden  von Fußgängern reagiert oder ihm sind im Zuge der Revierbegehung und der Planung der diesjährigen Holzernte die Trails aufgefallen und er sah sich genötigt zu handeln! K**urzum wird er hier nur die Chance gesehen haben, die Trails unbefahrbar zu machen... und wenn jetzt hier von Seiten der MTBlern direkt wieder freigeräumt wird, befürchte ich, dass dann durch extra gefällte Bäume die **Befahrung** zukünftig unmöglich gemacht wird und dann war es das endgültig!*

*Jeder sollte seine Bikeaktivitäten auf den HOMeTrails in den oben genannten Bereichen derzeit genauestens überdenken. **Wenn es so weiter geht, wie bisher, dann sehe ich schwarz... *


----------



## spicy-doc (6. Februar 2020)

Schließe mich  NoFear an:

War mit dem Hund unterwegs, der Waldaufseher hat sich richtg mühe gemacht... bitte alle erst mal liegen lassen.....EVTL waren die Aufräumaktionen der letzen Wochen zu offensichtlich .....


----------



## _FOX (6. Februar 2020)

Ich denke nicht dass der Forst von offizieller Seite Äste in die Trails legt.
Das würde dann auf "richtige" Sperrungen herauslaufen, denke ich.
Sollten wir hier proaktiv das Gespräch mit dem Forst suchen? 

Es stört sich jemand dran, soweit sind wir uns einig.
Die Frage ist wer.
Hatte mich kürzlich mit einer Anwohnerin (mit Hund) unterhalten,
die war sehr nett und hat sich positiv über "die Mühe die wir uns machen"
geäussert.

Ich möchte trotzdem einen Punkt von NOFEAR aufgreifen:
Nicht alle Biker sind freundlich zu den anderen Waldbenutzern,
da ist die Strava Zeit wichtiger als ein "Hallo".
Ein Miteinander im Wald nützt allen, wir sollten unseren Teil dazu leisten.


----------



## de-el (7. Februar 2020)

Ja das mit dem Freiräumen hätte ich mir sparen können hat nicht mal zwei Tage gedauert - X. Ohne groß mit Verantwortlichen gesprochen zu haben denke ich das erst mal ⏸ angesagt ist und wenn sie mit den Baumaßnahmen Überspannleitungen ? fertig sind denke ich ist es etwas grüner im Wald und wir fallen nicht so auf. ?


----------



## de-el (7. Februar 2020)

Ansonsten müsste man mal mit der italo ?? Gang auf dem Schlossberg reden kann mir gut vorstellen das wenn so einer mit im Boot ist das es vllt mit offizieller ?‍♀️???‍♀️Genehmigung leichter fällt ?.Die waren alle sehr dafür den Aufzug am schlotsbersch zu bauen. Was in Verbindung mit einem offiziellen bikepark/flowtrail doch mega wäre. Oder hab ich zu wenig Schlaf ?nach der n8schicht und meine wunsch Vorstellung kommen mir so simpel vor?


----------



## spicy-doc (10. Februar 2020)

Mal schauen wie es nach dem Sturm ist.....


----------



## <NoFear> (10. Februar 2020)

War am Sonntag kurz auf den Trails unterwegs. Nur soviel: Irgend jemand konnte die Füße nicht stillhalten.... ??


----------



## spicy-doc (10. Februar 2020)

Na hoffemlich hat der Sturm spuren verwischt..... 
Bitte lasst mal Alles liegen, sonst sind wir raus.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (10. Februar 2020)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> War am Sonntag kurz auf den Trails unterwegs. Nur soviel: Irgend jemand konnte die Füße nicht stillhalten.... ??



... und hat die Barrikaden entfernt. Dass sich das Ganze weiter aufschaukeln kann, verkennen diese Träumer. Warten wir dann mal die nächste Reaktion der anderen Seite  ab. ??


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Februar 2020)

Schade das es sich bei euch so entwickelt, dann schreibt mal wenn alles wieder im Grünen Bereich ist


----------



## phoenicks (10. Februar 2020)

... Ich denke unsere Diskussion bekommt nicht unbedingt jeder mit der auf den Wegen dort unterwegs ist. Wir können auch nicht voraussetzen dass sich jeder Otto-normal-Biker der aktuellen Lage bewußt ist & sich entsprechend umsichtig verhält.

Fakt ist:
Es wird demnächst wohl eher be- & verhindert & es wird zu unseren Ungunsten ausgehen.
Fakt ist auch:
Aufgrund fehlender Lobby, Dimb IG, öffentlich bekannter Namen von Interessenvertreter der 'Erholungssuchenden Klientel' usw. wird sich dem Vorhaben von Stadt, Forst & Biosphärenzweckverband niemand entgegenstellen können/wollen, auch keine Einzelpersonen.

Selbst wenn wir uns hier im Forum alle einig sind 'die Füße still zu halten' bekommt das der 50-100km angereiste Wochenendbiker nicht mit & radelt munter drauf los.
Schilder/Flyer o. sonstwas auszuhängen ist auch kontraproduktiv, da irgendjemand dann zugeben müßte sich schon jahrelang innerhalb der Grauzone vom Forst toleriert bewegt zu haben & auch weiterhin gedenkt das möglichst ungestört zu tun.
Egal wies kommt dieses Jahr - es werden von der Novellierung auch etliche Jogger & Orientierungsläufer, Pilzesucher (die das in gewissem Umfang sogar dürfen!), Hundehalter und einfache Spaziergänger abseits der gekennzeichneten Wege betroffen sein.
Die Reaktionen derer...? ?‍♂️


----------



## spicy-doc (11. Februar 2020)

War mit dem Hund....es liegt einiges durch den Sturm quer...der Forst wird beschäftigt sein...oder es liegen lassen...
WER 50-100km angereiste Wochenendbiker sieht, kann sie ja ansprechen....


----------



## mondraker-biker (12. Februar 2020)

Jo, ich habe das alles mal gerade gelesen und als Mitbetroffener musste ich feststellen, dass am Sonntag schon wieder alles freigeräumt wurde. Jetzt warte ich, wie Nofear schon richtig einräumte, auf die die nächste Reaktion, die mit Sicherheit heftiger ausfallen wird.


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Februar 2020)

phoenicks schrieb:


> ... Ich denke unsere Diskussion bekommt nicht unbedingt jeder mit der auf den Wegen dort unterwegs ist. Wir können auch nicht voraussetzen dass sich jeder Otto-normal-Biker der aktuellen Lage bewußt ist & sich entsprechend umsichtig verhält.
> 
> Fakt ist:
> Es wird demnächst wohl eher be- & verhindert & es wird zu unseren Ungunsten ausgehen.
> ...



Gerade weil nicht jeder hier im Forum aktiv ist, sollte man stark WERBUNG machen und dieses Forum als Informationsquelle bekannt machen und den Leuten auf den Trails weiterempfehlen.
Es sollte halt nicht immer alles via FACEBOOK etc (für solche Diskussionen absolut überbewertet und uninteressant) in einer unüberschaubar großen Öffentlichkeit geteilt und informiert werden. Facebook birgt hier gar mehr Gefahren als klaren Nutzen. 

In der Regel bin ich recht kommunikativ und weise "fremde" MTBler auf das Forum und unser dort diskutiertes Problem hin.

Ferner sensibilisiere ich bei MTB-Kursen, aber vor allem wenn ich privat auf Tour bin, dass es mittlerweile an jedem einzelnen MTBler hängt und jedes einzelne Fehlverhalten dem Kollektiv schadet.

Inwiefern das jetzt was bringt, ist nicht abzuschätzen. Trotzdem sollten wir Locals versuchen, so viele MTBler wie möglich anzusprechen.

Gibt es was NEUES von den HOMeTrails?


----------



## spicy-doc (24. Februar 2020)

War heute morgen mit dem Hund ?.... Noch sieht es frei aus


----------



## Daniel1982 (5. März 2020)

Moin hab die Info bekommen das rund ums Stadion erst mal Ende Gelände ist. Amigo und Lutscher wurden wohl zugeschmissen. 
Grüße


----------



## spicy-doc (6. März 2020)

Dann mal bitte alles liegen lassen, bis sich die Lage beruhigt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pwqwerty (11. März 2020)

wann genau wird entschieden ob das ganze durchgeht bzw. ab wann soll es dann gültigkeit haben und was genau ist die strafe für das nichteinhalten?


----------



## <NoFear> (11. März 2020)

? ... du sprichst in Rätseln... Könntest du dich bitte ein wenig GENAUER artikulieren - was willst du konkret wissen?


----------



## pwqwerty (12. März 2020)

Entschuldige, ich bezog mich auf die Änderungen der Landschaftsschutzgebietsverordnungen und die damit einhergehenden Verbote auf Trails zu fahren. (Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe) (Beitrag #1817 von Nutzer *phoenicks)*

Meine Fragen sind diesbezüglich:


Ab wann soll das ganze gelten.
Wird das Verbot abseits von wegen zu fahren sicher durchgehen?
Wie hoch ist die Strafe für das nicht einhalten der Verordnung?


----------



## phoenicks (12. März 2020)

Ab wann das gilt weiß ich nicht, aber ich vermute, dass die Novellierung vom Biosphärenzweckverband nach Bewilligung (von welchen Instanzen auch immer - Landtag, UNESCO, EU-Förderungsfonds, etc.?) im Amtsblatt & Wochenspiegel veröffentlicht wird.
Schätze mal ohne Gegenwehr sind die die  nächsten 3-6 Monate so weit.

Wenn innerhalb des Zeitraums der öffentlichen Auslegung keine begründeten Einwände oder Widersprüche / Widerstand eingelegt/erhoben/geleistet wurden geht das ziemlich sicher in geltendes Recht & Gesetz über.
So zumindest kenn ichs aus beruflicher Erfahrung i.R. eines großen BImSch-Zulassungsverfahrens. Da nachträglich noch irgendwas zu ändern (in welche Richtung auch immer) ist seeehr aufwendig & stark Bürokratielastig.

In dem Vergleichspamphlet 'Alt vs. Neu' wird das Fahren & Reiten abseits von Wegen in Kernzone UND Pflegezone als Ordnungswidrigkeit aufgeführt. Wie hoch da der Ansatz ist weiß ich nicht - kenne aber bspw. eine Person die am 'nördlichen Hang'  im Taubental schonmal 80€ an den Ranger losgeworden ist...


----------



## pwqwerty (12. März 2020)

OK danke sehr für die ausführliche Antwort.

In §4 "Verbote und Regelungen in Kernzonen" steht zum Beispiel: "insbesondere ist verboten: 8. außerhalb der Wege Rad zu fahren und zu reiten,"
Laut Duden.de ist die Definition von Weg folgende: "etwas, was wie eine Art Streifen – im Unterschied zur Straße oft nicht befestigt – durch ein Gebiet, Gelände führt und zum Begehen [und Befahren] dient."

Das sollte ja dann eigentlich kein Problem darstellen.

Wer ist eigentlich ein "Ranger"? Ein Förster?


----------



## <NoFear> (12. März 2020)

pwqwerty schrieb:


> Entschuldige, ich bezog mich auf die Änderungen der Landschaftsschutzgebietsverordnungen und die damit einhergehenden Verbote auf Trails zu fahren. (Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe) (Beitrag #1817 von Nutzer *phoenicks)*
> 
> Meine Fragen sind diesbezüglich:
> 
> ...






pwqwerty schrieb:


> OK danke sehr für die ausführliche Antwort.
> 
> In §4 "Verbote und Regelungen in Kernzonen" steht zum Beispiel: "insbesondere ist verboten: 8. außerhalb der Wege Rad zu fahren und zu reiten,"
> Laut Duden.de ist die Definition von Weg folgende: "etwas, was wie eine Art Streifen – im Unterschied zur Straße oft nicht befestigt – durch ein Gebiet, Gelände führt und zum Begehen [und Befahren] dient."
> ...



WER das ist -- > dann schau mal hier:




__





						Bewahren - schützen - entwickeln
					






					www.naturwacht-saarland.de
				



das sind die Ranger im SPK : http://www.naturwacht-saarland.de/naturwacht-saarland/organisation/

hier ein Bericht über die Ranger: https://www.biosphaere-bliesgau.eu/index.php/de/externe-meldungen/235-aktuelles-14022011


Diese Diskussion, was ein Waldweg ist und was nicht, ist so alt wie das Fahrradfahren im Wald.

Leider bin ich bzgl Biosphäre mittlerweile der Meinung, dass - auch wenn sich jetzt noch WIDERSTAND zeigt/ organisiert wird - es nichts bringt. Das haben die Aktionen in Kirkel (20*14* war das) gezeigt - die Bevölkerung hat Widerstand/ Einwände gezeigt - ABER die Behörden machen das, was für den Erhalt der Biosphäre notwenig ist - 
DER ZWECK HEILIGT DA DIE MITTEL - und da ist die Meinung der betroffenen Bevölkerung SCHEI$$ EGAL.

Sorry, aber es ist so :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _FOX (12. März 2020)

Da ich mich kurz mit dem (neuen) Revierförster unterhalten konnte
sehe ich das Thema "Biosphäre" als völlig irrevelant in diesem Fall an.
Es geht um die sog. Wegsicherungspflicht bzw. Verkehrssicherungspflicht.

Stark vereinfacht ausgedrückt: der Förster ist für die Wegsicherungspflicht zuständig.
Diese muss er auf allen Wegen gewährleisten. Baut jemand anders einen Weg ist trotzdem der Förster
in der Wegsicherungspflicht. Befinden sich auf den "wilden" Wegen noch "atypische Gefahren", in
dem Fall Kicker, Anlieger (!) und Steilabfahrten (nochal !) ist das Risiko dass jemand zu Schaden kommt
eben höher als auf einem Wirtschaftsweg.
Nochmal: dafür ist nicht der Erbauer, sondern der Revierförster in der Haftung.

Der Revierförster ist weder ein Unmensch noch ein Bike(r) Hasser. Er beseitigt eben potentielle 
Gefahrenstellen. Ich habe in einem anderen Zusammenhang (und in einem anderen Bundesland) 
damit zu tun und kann ihn da (leider) verstehen.

Das ändert für uns Biker leider nichts an der Sache, dass wir "unsere" Wege (erstmal) nicht mehr 
benutzen dürfen. Versteht mich nicht falsch, das find ich ganz schön scheisse. Allerdings sehe ich
aktuell keine für alle Parteien zufriedenstellende Lösung. :-(


----------



## Dämon__ (12. März 2020)

Das hört sich so an als wolle sich der neue Förster durchsetzen  wäre schade um die vielen schönen Trails


----------



## <NoFear> (12. März 2020)

pwqwerty schrieb:


> OK danke sehr für die ausführliche Antwort.
> 
> In §4 "Verbote und Regelungen in Kernzonen" steht zum Beispiel: "insbesondere ist verboten: 8. außerhalb der Wege Rad zu fahren und zu reiten,"
> Laut Duden.de ist die Definition von Weg folgende: "etwas, was wie eine Art Streifen – im Unterschied zur Straße oft nicht befestigt – durch ein Gebiet, Gelände führt und zum Begehen [und Befahren] dient."
> ...



Weiterlesen kannst du die alte Problematik hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biosphaere-bliesgau-die-kernzone-kirkel.685781/post-11800076


----------



## <NoFear> (12. März 2020)

_FOX schrieb:


> Da ich mich kurz mit dem (neuen) Revierförster unterhalten konnte
> sehe ich das Thema "Biosphäre" als völlig irrevelant in diesem Fall an.
> Es geht um die sog. Wegsicherungspflicht bzw. Verkehrssicherungspflicht.
> 
> ...



Das zu lesen ist ja nichts NEUES - und was atypische Gefahren sind nunja... das ist auch juristische Auslegungssache.

Die HOMeTrails  sind zu 90% komplett naturbelassen. Und wenn kein Vollspacken auf die Idee kommt diverse illegale (atypische) "Einbauten" zu tätigen (Kicker und Anlieger aus Holz), dann sehe ich hier kein Problem. Die anderen "Einbauten" wurden ja bereits erfolgreich unbrauchbar gemacht.

Naturanlieger (Abfahrt Orangerie) und naturbelassene Kicker hats schon *VOR *dem Herrn Förster gegeben. Und wenn ich mich da abmaule, dann geht die Sache mit *mir* heim, da ich aufgrund einer waldtypischen Gefahr zu Fall / zum Sturz gekommen bin.
Nochmal: Es gibt in diesem Zusammenhang KEINE atypischen Gefahren, da ich mich auf NATURBELASSENEN Wegen befinde!

Zudem halte ich mich an das, was der Bundesgerichtshof geurteilt hat:

--> _... dass Waldeigentümer, egal ob private oder öffentliche, den Wald als Erholungsgebiet für die Bevölkerung nicht abschotten können und dürfen. Jedem Erholungssuchenden ist der Zutritt zum Wald zu gewähren; auch das ist gesetzlich vorgeschrieben. Dann, so die Richter, soll aber auch nicht der Eigentümer für eventuell entstehende Schäden haften müssen. Jeder Besucher übernimmt die Verantwortung für Gefahren, die sich aus dem Zutritt zum Erholungsgebiet Wald ergeben, selbst.

--> ... da der Waldbesucher den Wald auf eigene Gefahr nutzt, ist eine Haftung des Waldbesitzers für waldtypische Gefahren ausgeschlossen.  _

Aus diesem Grund werde ich -wie oben geschrieben- weiterfahren, wie bisher.

Eine *Segmentierung *von Trails (Strava und co.)  - die neu gebaut sind / im Aufbau befinden - wird es von unserer Seite auch *nicht mehr geben*- die Zeiten sind vorbei!
D.h. Locals werden wissen wo die Trails sind - das reicht dann auch.  Rest ist mir dann relativ egal.


----------



## phoenicks (12. März 2020)

NoFear - SIC!


----------



## <NoFear> (12. März 2020)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Das zu lesen ist ja nichts NEUES - und was atypische Gefahren sind nunja... das ist auch juristische Auslegungssache.
> 
> Die HOMeTrails  sind zu 90% komplett naturbelassen. Und wenn kein Vollspacken auf die Idee kommt diverse illegale (atypische) "Einbauten" zu tätigen (Kicker und Anlieger aus Holz), dann sehe ich hier kein Problem. Die anderen "Einbauten" wurden ja bereits erfolgreich unbrauchbar gemacht.
> 
> ...




In Ergänzung zum oben Geschriebenen habe ich noch folgenden Passus in einer Broschüre / einem *Leitfaden zur Verkehrssicherungspflicht*, herausgegeben vom *ForstBW* (Baden-Württemberg )gefunden - hier wird sich auf das Hobby GEOCACHING bezogen:

Exkurs: Geocaching

Geocaching, eine beliebte und sich rasch ausweitende neue Form des Naturerlebnisses, die eine Art Schnitzeljagd mit Hilfe eines GPS-Gerätes darstellt, zieht für die Waldbesitzenden *grundsätzlich keine erhöhte Verkehrssicherungspflicht* nach sich. Grund hierfür ist auch, dass die hieran teilnehmenden Personen, die sog. Geocacher, sich im Rahmen des allgemeinen Betretensrecht auf eigene Gefahr im Wald aufhalten. Eine Haftung für waldtypische Gefahren ist damit ausgeschlossen. _Es ist außerdem davon auszugehen, dass sich Geocacher auch bei schwer zu erreichenden Verstecken (z.B. Caches auf Bäumen oder in Felswänden) der *Gefahr, in die sich u.U. begeben, bewusst sind* und das damit verbundene *Verletzungsrisiko billigend in Kauf nehmen*._  ...

Ich wüsste nicht , was beim Biken anders wäre...????


----------



## <NoFear> (12. März 2020)

Dann steht dann noch dieser interessante Absatz:

In diesem Zusammenhang stehen auch die sog. Single-Trail-Abschnitte (Pfade unter 2 Meter Breite) als spezielle Wegeangebote, [...],  
[...] das Betretens- bzw. das Befahrensrecht, ändert aber nichts an der haftungsrechtlichen Lage. *Auch der Radfahrer auf dem Single-Trail bewegt sich im Wald auf eigene Gefahr. Single-Trails sind deswegen auch nicht als spezielle Erholungseinrichtungen einzustufen, an denen ggfs. erhöhte Verkehrssicherungspflichten gelten*...


----------



## Daniel1982 (13. März 2020)

@<NoFear> ab und an glaub ich das die Jungs vom Forst mal wieder zur nachschulung gehen sollten was das Thema Verkehrssicherungspflicht angeht. 
Die Verkehrssicherungspflicht ist für die so ein Totschlagargument.


----------



## pwqwerty (13. März 2020)

@_FOX:
OK danke für die Information, das ist auch ein Thema, das ich zumindest nachvollziehen kann, heutzutage kann ja keiner mehr richtig arbeiten oder seinen Hobbys nachgehen, ohne sich gegen alles mögliche abzusichern. Aber die Frage dabei ist dann: Was ist ein weg und was nicht.

@<NoFear>:
Ich sehe es wie du, die Rechtslage scheint uns da eher zu unterstützen. Wäre natürlich richtig gut und vor allem richtig Deutsch, wenn wir die Gesetzestexte ausgedruckt beim MTB fahren dabei hätten.  Aber mal etwas anderes: Darf ein Ranger mich gegen meinen Willen festhalten oder ähnliches? Ich bin ganz ehrlich, wenn ich jetzt nichts davon hier gelesen hätte wäre es wohl passiert, dass ich ihn ausgelacht hätte und darauf bestanden hätte das die Polizei kommt, um die Sache zu klären. (Wie auch immer das dann auf einem Schmetterlingspfad oder auf anderen Trails aussehen sollte)


----------



## write-only (13. März 2020)

Ich lass das mal da: https://www.dimb.de/fachberatung/fa...ntainbike-fakten/#1550346820316-1c89889b-196d


> Bei Gefahren die sich *nicht aus der Natur* ergeben, wird eine Haftung auch dann abgelehnt, wenn ein Nutzer diese hätte rechtzeitig erkennen können. Dabei wird vom Nutzer verlangt, dass er entsprechend sorgsam unterwegs ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _FOX (13. März 2020)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Dann steht dann noch dieser interessante Absatz:
> 
> In diesem Zusammenhang stehen auch die sog. Single-Trail-Abschnitte (Pfade unter 2 Meter Breite) als spezielle Wegeangebote, [...],
> [...] das Betretens- bzw. das Befahrensrecht, ändert aber nichts an der haftungsrechtlichen Lage. *Auch der Radfahrer auf dem Single-Trail bewegt sich im Wald auf eigene Gefahr. Single-Trails sind deswegen auch nicht als spezielle Erholungseinrichtungen einzustufen, an denen ggfs. erhöhte Verkehrssicherungspflichten gelten*...



Na dann teilen wir das dem Förster mit und dann hört er bestimmt damit auf die Trails zuzulegen...


----------



## <NoFear> (13. März 2020)

_FOX schrieb:


> Na dann teilen wir das dem Förster mit und dann hört er bestimmt damit auf die Trails zuzulegen...



Nicht so voreilig. Das ist immerhin noch ein *Leitfaden zur Verkehrssicherungspflicht*, herausgegeben vom *ForstBW* (Baden-Württemberg )

Das heisst, ob das nun 1:1 auf das SL übertragbar ist, sei zunächst dahin gestellt .


----------



## phoenicks (13. März 2020)

... mal davon ab dass der SFL 'nur' der Bedienstete im Naturschutzgebiet ist. Der würde sicher anders agieren wenn keine Naturschutzbehörde, Finanzgeber EU/Unesco oder dergleichen Sesselpu... mehr vorschreiben würden was er zu tun hat.


----------



## <NoFear> (13. März 2020)

Wer ist der SFL... ? (stehe gerade aufm Schlauch)


----------



## _FOX (13. März 2020)

Nein ist es nicht, das ist ja das Problem.

Was uns hier betrifft ist die von dir (<NoFear>) schon erwähnte,
nicht eindeutige Definition eines Weges nach dem *Waldgesetz für das Saarland (Landeswaldgesetz – LWaldG)* .

§25 Betreten des Waldes

(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zweck der naturverträglichen Erholung ist jedermann gestattet. *Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen sowie das Reiten im Wald ist nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet. *Wege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege; Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie Fußpfade sind keine Wege.

Daraus folgt dass:

“Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen sowie das Reiten im Wald ist nur auf Wegen und Straßen gestattet. Wege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege; Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie Fußpfade sind keine Wege.”

Die folgende Abschnitte sind Zitate von der DIMB:

Das Bundesland Hessen hat von einer derartigen Formulierung in dem am 27.06.2013 verabschiedeten neuen Waldgesetz Abstand genommen. Unseres Erachtens beschränkt sich der Begriff “forstlicher Wirtschaftswege” auch nicht auf Wege, die man ganzjährig mit zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen befahren kann. Hier lohnt sich ein rechtsvergleichender Blick in das LWaldG für Schleswig-Holstein:

“Waldwege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege, die von zweispurigen Fahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können (Fahrwege)….”

*"Im Ergebnis ist somit festzuhalten, dass im Saarland auf allen zumindest naturfesten Waldwegen unabhängig von deren Breite das Radfahren erlaubt ist. Soweit darüber hinaus das Radfahren im Einzelfall verboten ist, ist dies durch entsprechende amtliche Verbotskennzeichen ersichtlich zu machen."*

---
Quelle:








						Saarland
					

Waldgesetz für das Saarland (Landeswaldgesetz - LWaldG)




					www.dimb.de
				



---



<NoFear> schrieb:


> Das heisst, ob das nun 1:1 auf das SL übertragbar ist, sei zunächst dahin gestellt .


 Eben!


----------



## phoenicks (13. März 2020)

SFL = SaarForst Landesbetrieb
So kennzeichnen die zumindest ihr eigenes Holz


----------



## <NoFear> (13. März 2020)

Danke! ??


----------



## <NoFear> (13. März 2020)

_FOX schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht, das ist ja das Problem.
> 
> Was uns hier betrifft ist die von dir (<NoFear>) schon erwähnte,
> nicht eindeutige Definition eines Weges nach dem *Waldgesetz für das Saarland (Landeswaldgesetz – LWaldG)* .
> ...


Moin....

Auch die hochgelobte DIMB ist (war) nicht auf dem neuesten Stand... 

Liest du und guggst du hier... 

Wenn es um juristische Spitzfindigkeiten geht, so ist die Sichtweise der DIMB leider nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand:

Der angegebene Link verweist auf ein Gesetz das 1977 verabschiedet und am 03.02.1999 geändert wurde (*http://www.s162552179.online.de/DIMB-BETR.htm#SAARLAND, Waldgesetz für das Saarland (Landeswaldgesetz - LWaldG) v. 26. Oktober 1977 idF v. 3. Februar 1999 (Amtsbl. S. 838)*.

Meine Recherchen haben ergeben, dass das LWaldG des Saarlandes laut Amtsblatt am 26.06.2013 nochmals nouvelliert wurde. D.h. die Angaben auf der DIMB-Seite sind eindeutig veraltet. Der geänderte Paragraf 25 "Betreten des Waldes" besitzt nun einen neuen Wortlaut / Ergänzung! Bei dieser Nouvelle hat man sich der Definition von "Waldwegen" aus dem Rheinland-Pfälzischen Waldgesetz bedient !!!

Auf das alte Gesetz/ auf den alten Wortlaut vom 03.02.1999 würde ich mich daher nicht stützen. Ein Argumentieren mit diesen Punkten hat keinen juristisch gedeckten Rückhalt und ist von Beginn an zum Scheitern verurteilt. Juristen werden das Gesetz ganz "realistisch" betrachten und darüber hinaus "objektiv" auslegen - das bedeutet "dünnes Eis" !!!

Beim Durchforsten der DIMB-Hompage bin ich auf folgende wichtige und einleuchtende Passagen gestoßen:

_*Im Ergebnis ist somit festzuhalten, dass im Saarland auf allen zumindest naturfesten Waldwegen unabhängig von deren Breite das Radfahren erlaubt ist. Soweit darüber hinaus das Radfahren im Einzelfall verboten ist, ist dies durch entsprechende amtliche Verbotskennzeichen ersichtlich zu machen.

Verhaltenspflichten*

Analog zu anderen Waldgesetzen wird auch Saarland ein verantwortungs- und rücksichtsvolles Verhalten gefordert:
"Wer den Wald benutzt, hat sich so zu verhalten, dass die Lebensgemeinschaft Wald und die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nicht gestört, der Wald nicht beschädigt, gefährdet oder verunreinigt sowie die Erholung anderer nicht beeinträchtigt wird." (§ 25 Abs. 5 LWaldG)
Damit setzt das Saarland auf die Eigenverantwortung aller Waldbesucher, auf ein Miteinander und auf *gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme*. Mountainbiker können und sollten sich in der Praxis dabei an den DIMB TrailRules orientieren.
(http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/318-die-rechtslage-im-saarland)_


----------



## <NoFear> (13. März 2020)

_FOX schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht, das ist ja das Problem.
> 
> Was uns hier betrifft ist die von dir (<NoFear>) schon erwähnte,
> nicht eindeutige Definition eines Weges nach dem *Waldgesetz für das Saarland (Landeswaldgesetz – LWaldG)* .
> ...




Olle Kamelle!!


Dein Beitrag verrät mir, dass Du den ALTEN FRED *nicht* gelesen hast. Da steht nämlich ALLES bereits detailliert und aufbereitet drinne!!!

*Also nochmal:*





__





						Biosphäre Bliesgau - Die Kernzone Kirkel
					

Hi,  bin grad über folgenden Artikel gestolpert http://www.biosphaere-bliesgau.eu/index.php/de/aktuelles/presse-2011/507-pm-11-02-14-kirkel o_O   Vor allem im Bereich des Hutschucker Kopfes, aber auch am Hirschberg, am Hohen Kopf und im Taubental werden Wegetrassen entfallen und in Zukunft...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _FOX (13. März 2020)

Den alten Thread kenn ich. War damals auch in Kirkel bei der Info Veranstaltung gewesen.

Hab mich eben nicht darauf bezogen da der der Förster die Kernzone bei dem Gespräch
letztens halt mit keinem Wort erwähnt hat und sich ausschließlich auf die Weg/Verkehrssicherung
bezog.

Ich verschone dich dann zukünftig mit meinen ollen Kamellen.


----------



## <NoFear> (14. März 2020)

ich wollte dich jetzt nedd angehen und vergrämen. Wenn der Eindruck bei dir entstanden ist, dann entschuldige ich mich hiermit bei dir - SORRY.

Ich denke, wir sollten diese Sache jetzt auch nicht "hochkochen" und so extrem hoch bewerten. Wenn der Förster, wie du ja gesagt hast, generell kein BIKER-Feind ist, dann kann man mit dem sicherlich ein objektives Gespräch führen und vieles wird KLARER.

Also nochmal , Sorry für den obigen etwas "harschen" Post - 

dieses Forum / dieser FRED ist dazu da, dass JEDER seine Meinung zu dem Thema sagen kann.


----------



## <NoFear> (14. März 2020)

Heute mal wieder auf den HOMeTrails unterwegs gewesen und prompt zwei Kollegen mit Ebike getroffen, die die Trails runtergepoltert sind.
Beim Smalltalk hab ich kurz auf die Problematik der derzeitigen Trailnutzung in dem Bereich Schlossberg hingewiesen.
Sie waren überrascht aber auch sehr einsichtig. Ich hoffe, dass das weiter kommuniziert wird.


----------



## spicy-doc (25. März 2020)

Hallo, hab gestern auch einige  angesprochen und sie auch auf das Forum aufmerksam gemacht...


----------



## <NoFear> (26. März 2020)

_FOX schrieb:


> Den alten Thread kenn ich. War damals auch in Kirkel bei der Info Veranstaltung gewesen.
> 
> [...]




Stichwort Kirkel - die Kontrollen werden hochgefahren. Eben hat ein Kollege geschrieben, dass der Saarforst / Reservatranger die Sportkundschaft kontrolliert - 2 Biker aufm Felsenpfad ausm Verkehr gezogen - Kletterer wurden daraufhin kontrolliert an welchen Felsen sie aktiv sind!

Als ob die Herrschaften nix anderes im WALD zu tun haben...


----------



## spicy-doc (26. März 2020)

In Homburg zeigt der Forst, was er kann. Am Schlossberg, Kreuzung oberhalb Friedhof liegen mehrere Baumkronen im Einstieg....Mach mal irgendwann ein Foto...#

Bitte an alle 

Keine Umfahrung bauen, alles liegen lassen, Ortsfremde informieren...

Bleibt gesund und ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (26. März 2020)

Zur Zeit sind eh sehr viele Menschen im Wald dadurch das viele Kurzarbeit oder sonst wie zu Hause sind, auch hier bei uns ist der Saarforst sehr präsent, am besten mal die Füße still halten bis Blätter an den Bäumen sind


----------



## spicy-doc (30. März 2020)

So reagiert der Forst...


----------



## Daniel1982 (30. März 2020)

Für solche Aktionen, wo offenbar gesunde Bäume gefällt werden um trails zu blockieren hab ich persönlich kein Verständnis. 
Da bin ich mittlerweile der Meinung wegschneiden und weiter.


----------



## <NoFear> (30. März 2020)

Habe mich zwar auch schon darüber geärgert. Aber wenn du jetzt hingehst und die Sachen wegschneidest - wo die Herrschaften noch am Werken sind - musst du dich auf Schlimmeres gefasst machen. Ich denke, es ist auch die falsche Botschaft. Der Schuss kann gehörig nach hinten losgehen.
Ich muss den Trail jetzt auch nicht unbedingt fahren - ich bin nicht drauf angewiesen, da es zahlreiche Alternativen gibt. Und wenn ich genau diesen Trail jetzt ein paar Wochen nicht fahre kann, bricht mir auch kein Zacken aus der Krone. (... --> meine Meinung, kann aber jeder machen was und wie er will)

Insgesamt schließe ich mich der Überlegung von Dämon an:



Dämon__ schrieb:


> Zur Zeit sind eh sehr viele Menschen im Wald dadurch das viele Kurzarbeit oder sonst wie zu Hause sind, auch hier bei uns ist der Saarforst sehr präsent, *am besten mal die Füße still halten bis Blätter an den Bäumen sind*




Ansonsten bleibt alle gesund und unfallfrei!


----------



## Daniel1982 (30. März 2020)

@<NoFear> ich war jetzt schon lange nicht mehr auf den hom trails. Wenn die noch in diesem Bereich arbeiten dann würde ich natürlich warten bis die fertig sind und dann wegschneiden. 
Ich schließe mich dir an, gesund bleiben.


----------



## <NoFear> (30. März 2020)

Kein Problem - ich würde es jedem nachsehen, wenn er selbst dort Hand anlegt. Aber wie oben geschrieben, das kommt wahrscheinlich falsch an und der Forst reagiert mit absoluter Härte.

Man kann die Misere auch von einer anderen Seite betrachten - denn dann bleiben einige Trails, die dank STRAVA und co in den letzen beiden Jahren EXTREM frequentiert waren, für die nächste Zeit unangetastet.
Ganz so schlimm finde ich es _- im Anblick von extrem unnötigen Bremsspuren, bis hin zu Bremswellen sowie zig "unnötigen" Umfahrungen um technische Sahnestücke - _ nicht.
Die Aktivitäten verlagern sich entweder auf andere Trails ... oder viele "Zufallsgäste" sehen, dass momentan in Homburg vieles nicht fahrbar ist und ein Abstecher nach HOM lohnt nicht mehr... man fährt dann in anderen Regionen ...

Neu angelegte / instand gesetzte Uralt - Trails werden auch nicht mehr _segmentiert_! Da haben wir keinen Bock mehr drauf.


----------



## <NoFear> (30. März 2020)

Hier noch was SCHNELLES...

*Habs gewusst, dass ich DAS schon irgendwo mal gelesen / gesehen/ gehört habe... !!!!!!*


_Um Strecken zu versichern, arbeiten wir schon länger mit der ARAG zusammen, die mit dieser *Thematik schon viel Erfahrung* hat und einem mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht. [...]

*Gut zu wissen hierbei ist, dass gebuddelte Anlieger und kleinere Sprünge ohne die Verwendung von Fremdmaterial nicht als künstliche Hindernisse zählen *und somit den Preis nicht nach oben schießen lassen. Wird allerdings Fremdmaterial verwendet – etwa Holz für einen Wallride oder stählerne Rampen – muss jedes einzelne Feature zusätzlich versichert werden, was dementsprechend den jährlichen Beitrag erhöht._


*Hier der passende Beitrag im NEWS-Bereich (https://www.mtb-news.de/news/fallbeispiel-trail-legalisieren-wie-kommt-man-zu-offiziellen-strecken/). Die Informationen stammen aus dem Artikel.

Das heisst für uns - wenn wir einen Anlieger aus "Material des Waldes" (=Erde ,Sand, Stammholz, Steine,...) bauen, dann sind das NATÜRLICHE Hindernisse und dann ist man SELBST Schuld, wenn man  sich abmault! Den Förster trifft diesbezgl. keine Schuld - da es "NATÜRLICHE" WALDSPEZIFISCHE GEFAHREN sind - überall können "ERHEBUNGEN", "KURVEN" und "GELÄNDESTUFEN" einen zu Fall bringen.

Ich freue mich auf das nächste Gespräch mit dem Förster...*


----------



## <NoFear> (30. März 2020)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> @<NoFear> ab und an glaub ich das die Jungs vom Forst mal wieder zur *nachschulung *gehen sollten was das Thema Verkehrssicherungspflicht angeht.
> Die Verkehrssicherungspflicht ist für die so ein Totschlagargument.


   ... so langsam glaube ich auch daran... !


----------



## <NoFear> (8. April 2020)

*Shape Your World – Make Your Mark -- Eine Ode an den Trailbau
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/shape-your-world-make-your-mark/*


----------



## <NoFear> (8. April 2020)

*Fallbeispiel Trail legalisieren - Wie kommt man zu offiziellen Strecken?*

*--> **https://www.mtb-news.de/news/fallbeispiel-trail-legalisieren-wie-kommt-man-zu-offiziellen-strecken/*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spicy-doc (8. April 2020)

Ist zwar nicht Homburg,  Bild von phoenicks....


----------



## Dämon__ (8. April 2020)




----------



## Daniel1982 (8. April 2020)

Ganz verständliches Ding. Die Leute sind total bekloppt. Es ganze Jahr sitzen die auf der Couch. Jetzt durch Corona wird ne die Couch auch zu langweilig, also gehen die jetzt in den fremden Wald.
Nur eben nicht vor der Haustür, die fahre jetzt all irgendwo an Wanderwege. Somit explodiert Kirkel aktuell grad. 
Deswegen wurde hier so reagiert.


----------



## <NoFear> (8. April 2020)

https://www.kirkel.de/aktuelles-ter...detail&cHash=dad7477d32ad796be380744c51ea2ef9


----------



## <NoFear> (8. April 2020)

Auf der Homepage der Gemeinde steht es auch...


----------



## <NoFear> (8. April 2020)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> Ganz verständliches Ding. Die Leute sind total bekloppt. Es ganze Jahr sitzen die auf der Couch. Jetzt durch Corona wird ne die Couch auch zu langweilig, also gehen die jetzt in den fremden Wald.
> Nur eben nicht vor der Haustür, die fahre jetzt all irgendwo an Wanderwege. Somit explodiert Kirkel aktuell grad.
> Deswegen wurde hier so reagiert.



100% Zustimmung: Jedes Mal, wenn ich die Tage unterwegs war, sind mir zig "Pseudosportler" begegnet. Der helle Wahnsinn... dabba ne FITNESSAPP aufs Handy geknallt und dann ins große unbekannte Abenteuer.
Nach 5 min sportlicher Aktivität pumpe se dann, wie e Maikäfer und riskieren ein Kreislaufkollaps...


Sehr lächerlich - aber gut, solle se mache.

Leben und leben lassen...


----------



## edeltoaster (8. April 2020)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> 100% Zustimmung: Jedes Mal, wenn ich die Tage unterwegs war, sind mir zig "Pseudosportler" begegnet.


Pfalz selbiges, der Wald ist voller denn je. Aber ehrlich: es ist genauso deren gutes Recht wie es unseres ist. Wenn es dann zu Ansammlungen kam ist das natürlich leider nicht im Sinn der Sache.


----------



## <NoFear> (8. April 2020)

spicy-doc schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht Homburg,  Bild von phoenicks....



Merci für die Info! ??


----------



## Dämon__ (28. April 2020)

Articles
					






					rp-sz-epaper.s4p-iapps.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (28. April 2020)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Articles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für den WICHTIGEN Beitrag!!


----------



## <NoFear> (28. April 2020)

_Auch Joachim Altmeyer, Förster in Homburg, erzählt von sich häufenden Berichten des Saarforst-Landesbetriebs über Ärger mit Mountainbike-Fahrern. Dabei gehe es meist um permanente Verstöße gegen das Waldgesetz sowie gegen das saarländische Naturschutzgesetz. Dulden Waldbesitzer die illegalen Hindernisstrecken, müssen sie einer Verkehrssicherungsverpflichtung nachkommen.* Die Fachabteilung habe Saarforst daher inzwischen angewiesen, solche Parcours konsequent zu beseitigen oder durch die Verursacher zurückbauen zu lassen. Eine ältere Dame habe sich bei Altmeyer darüber beschwert, dass ein Biker unmittelbar hinter ihr einen Riesensatz über den Wanderweg machte. „Das muss doch nicht sein!“, *meint Altmeyer. _



*WIR* haben es in der Hand, dass sich die Wogen glätten! Sowas muss nicht sein!

Wer morgen noch auf den HOMeTrails (_oder sonst wo_) "ungestört" BIKEN will, sollte sich jetzt zurücknehmen und anpassen! Durch die stark gestiegenen Zahlen an Waldnutzern (ich habe noch NIE soviele Menschen im Wald gesehen wie die Tage) kommt es täglich zu *"Nutzungskonflikten".* 
Gerade in der aktuellen Corona-Pandemie-Zeit gilt es *ABSOLUTE Rücksicht *zu nehmen! Alles andere ist in der Tat *ASOZIAL *und in Teilen "hirnverbrannt" !!!


----------



## kugliga (29. April 2020)

Kurz zur Situation in Kirkel... 
Grund der Schließung des Felsenpfads / Tafeltour war unter anderem auch, das Treffen größerer Gruppen zum gemeinsamen Bouldern an den dortigen Kletterfelsen. Hier wurde die Vorgabe von Zusammenkünften (von Anfangs) bis max. 5 Personen ignoriert. Letzlich hat das Ordnungsamt das gemeisame Klettertreffen aufgelöst, weil sich dort über 30 Personen aufgehalten haben. Der Schmetterlingspfad ist jedoch weiterhin fahrbar und freigegeben.

Zum Thema Rücksicht:
Treffe ich im Wald auf Wanderer, bin ich stets bemüht freundlich zu sein. Oft ergibt sich dann auch mal ein lockerer Smalltalk. Allerdings ist der erste Moment meist etwas angespannt, weil das Gegenüber ein anderes Verhalten erwartet. Mit Humor und flotten Sprüchen knackt man diese Situation schnell. Aktuell begegnet man Personen an Punkten im Wald, an denen man vor Corona niemals eine Menschenseele erwartet hätte. Also Obacht...
Fair Trails


----------



## <NoFear> (29. April 2020)

kugliga schrieb:


> ... bin ich stets bemüht freundlich zu sein. Oft ergibt sich dann auch mal ein lockerer Smalltalk. Allerdings ist der erste Moment meist etwas angespannt, weil das Gegenüber ein anderes Verhalten erwartet. Mit Humor und flotten Sprüchen knackt man diese Situation schnell. Aktuell begegnet man Personen an Punkten im Wald, an denen man vor Corona niemals eine Menschenseele erwartet hätte.  ...



GENAU SO !!  ????


----------



## phoenicks (29. April 2020)

... es gibt nix was es nicht gibt - mir ist aufm Schmetterling vor Jahren einer AUF EINEM PFERD begegnet. Der Typ war megalocker gelaunt, der Zosse nahm mich auch recht lässig zur Kenntnis.


----------



## <NoFear> (29. April 2020)

Geile Sache 

Wenn jeder LOCKER und ENTSPANNT bleibt - dann herrscht EINKLANG auf den TRAILS.

Mached juuud!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (5. Mai 2020)

Nun,  ganz so locker wird's in Homburg wohl nicht bleiben. Gestern hat unser Jungfreakyförster Joachim wieder damit begonnen,  die Stadiontrails zu blockieren,  in diesem Fall der Lutscher,  wobei ich da beinahe gestürzt wäre,  weil nach einer uneinsehbaren Stelle ein Ast gelegen hat. Später haben wir einen gut getarnten Trailwanderer entdeckt.  Wer war das denn wohl?  Also, aufgepasst und meidet bis auf weiteres die Stadiontrails ?


----------



## AWESOMATIX (6. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Heute waren wir mal auf den Trails im Homburger Wald unterwegs. Die Trails die wir vor 2 Jahren beim Spazieren gehen durch Zufall mal entdeckt haben und seit dem auch schon öfter gefahren sind...
Leider waren ein Paar, heute „Unfahrbar“ gemacht...
Einer der Trails Richtung Stadion wurde komplett mit Laub zugekehrt... die Frage für mich ist natürlich wer sich solch eine Mühe macht...( Bilder füge ich hinzu)
Auf der Suche nach einem Grund, bin ich hier auf das Forum gestoßen.
Das ihr die Füße stillhalten wollt is natürlich verständlich, wir werden das natürlich dann auch erstmal tun! Der eigentliche Grund warum ich schreibe, ist natürlich um Hilfe anzubieten, wenn es wieder an die Herstellung der Trails geht, oder ihr den Weg der Legalisierung gehen wollt. Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben, wie sowas zu Organisieren ist.
Zukünftig werde ich hier also mitlesen und solltet Ihr Unterstützung brauchen bin ich gerne bereit zu helfen.

Bis dahin gilt es natürlich erst einmal das ganze ohne Fahrrad zu beobachten.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Mai 2020)

_


AWESOMATIX schrieb:



			[...] Heute waren wir mal auf den Trails im Homburger Wald unterwegs. Die Trails die wir vor 2 Jahren beim Spazieren gehen durch Zufall mal entdeckt haben und seit dem auch schon öfter gefahren sind...
Leider waren ein Paar, heute „Unfahrbar“ gemacht... [...]
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
Servus AWESOMATIX, willkommen hier im Thread / Forum & danke für deinen Beitrag und die Bilder!!

Hilfe ist immer willkommen - nur wird das wohl etwas dauern - bis sich die Wogen mit dem F0rst geglättet haben... aber Danke schon mal für das Angebot!

Allzeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Mai 2020)

Heute Abend wieder mal ne *Trailcheck und Trailpflegetour *gemacht!

Zahlreiche Trails gecheckt - aufmerksame *LOCALS* werden sehen wo überall - dem Rest ist das eh *Schei$$ *egal - _"...Hauptsache FAHREN und Vollgas ...!"_  (ja ja die Sprüch' und Konsorten kennen wir zuhauf!!)

*Stadion und Schlossbergtrails sind alle VOM FORST ZUGEWORFEN !! Heute mal, nach dem Post vom **mondraker-biker, kurz angesehen. 
Was mich angeht, ich werde diese Trails ab sofort konsequent meiden und rate es auch dem REST!!! 

Noch einen TIPP: Umfahrungen zu bauen oder anzulegen (siehe Friedhof-Trail etc.), ist auch nicht wirklich clever - das STACHELT die Gegenseite erst richtig auf - wann RAFFT ihr das oder habt ihr beim Denken kein Glück? Die Trails JETZT meiden! NUR das hilft!*

*Aber gut und halt an dieser Stelle (bevor sich wieder jmd wegen meiner Ausdrucksweise auf den *_*vornehmen *_*SCHLIPS getreten fühlt) - soll **jeder selbst entscheiden** - wie lange er diese Trails noch fahren *_*kann*_*. Wenn es so **weiter** geht, ist das wirklich bald vorbei und wir haben Zustände, wie in Baden-Württemberg.


Zum Thema: Legalisierung - diese sehe ich nach den Zuständen und Ereignissen der letzten Monate in extrem weite Ferne gerückt!


Denkt drüber nach und **diskutiert** das in euren Communities, Facebook- und WhatsApp-Gruppen!*


Grüße von den HOMeTrails


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Mai 2020)

Noch was UNGLAUBLICHES zum Abschluss.

Ich habe die Woche im Wald überall solche Bremsspuren (siehe Bild unten) vom "ANKERN" eines DUMMKOPP vorgefunden.




Heute Abend gegen 20:00 Uhr konnte ich den vermeintlichen Übeltäter ausmachen: Ein Typ auf einer *Elektro-MOTOCROSSMASCHINE* im Wald.
Das war so ein Teil:




Dieser Chefdepp ist den Wanderweg am Lambsbach entlang- von Kirrberg in Richtung Käshofer Strecke / Bechhofen - gefahren. Leider stand ich am anderen Ende des Fischweihers - aber vielleicht war das auch besser so für diesen Schwachmaten!


----------



## <NoFear> (7. Mai 2020)

mondraker-biker schrieb:


> Nun,  ganz so locker wird's in Homburg wohl nicht bleiben. Gestern hat unser Jungfreakyförster Joachim wieder damit begonnen,  die Stadiontrails zu blockieren,  in diesem Fall der Lutscher,  wobei ich da beinahe gestürzt wäre,  weil nach einer uneinsehbaren Stelle ein Ast gelegen hat. Später haben wir einen gut getarnten Trailwanderer entdeckt.  Wer war das denn wohl?  Also, aufgepasst und meidet bis auf weiteres die Stadiontrails ?



Der gut getarnte Trailwanderer war demnach nicht der Förster?


----------



## mondraker-biker (7. Mai 2020)

Es hat alles sehr nach Förster ausgesehen


----------



## Terenze (20. Mai 2020)

Momentan ist in Kirkel auf den Trails sehr viel los. Ich bin auch öfter mal zu Fuss auf den Pfädchen unterwegs und mir kommen Leute mit Fullface entgegen, die auch nicht nur im geringsten Ansatz langsam machen oder "kompromissbereit" sind. Wenn empfohlen wird die Pfädchen in Homburg zu vermeiden aber dann einige meinen nach Kirkel fahren und sich dort wild austoben zu können glaube ich das die den Schuss nicht gehört haben!
Wird wohl auch nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, wann die entsprechenden "Stellen" informiert werden und es zu  Reaktionen kommt...


----------



## <NoFear> (20. Mai 2020)

Mittlerweile spreche ich die Fullface-_Opfer_ "gezielt" an - nicht aufs Outfit - jeder kann so bescheuert rumfahren, wie er möchte - ich meine eher den Fahrstil und die fehlende Rücksichtnahme. In Homburg lasse ich es mittlerweile auch auf verbale Konfrontationen ankommen. Es gilt den _ status quo_ der vergangenen Jahre zu verteidigen!!!

Hatte die vergangenen Tage sogar das Glück dem E-Motocrosser im "zivilen Bereich" zu begegnen und ihn auf die Vorkommnisse anzusprechen. Er ist sich natürlich keiner Schuld bewusst und er ist sich ganz sicher, dass er mit seiner Crossmaschine in den Wald darf. Wir werden sehen, WER am längeren Hebel sitzt 

Bei den Vorkommnissen in Kirkel handelt es sich wahrscheinlich wirklich um eine "Verschiebung" der Problematik... sehr schade das Ganze... vllt die Hohlbratzen wirklich mal anhalten und in ein Gespräch / Diskussion verwickeln...


----------



## maennje (22. Mai 2020)

Hi HOMe Trail Fans, dieses erschreckende Video gerade auf Facebook gefunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenicks (22. Mai 2020)

jesses, wer macht denn sowas!? ebikend filmen & das auch noch onlinen... ?
Wurzeln ansägen geht gar nicht.
der gezeigte weg ist von gezeigten herren auch schon fachmännisch unfahrbar gemacht & 'renaturiert'.


----------



## maennje (22. Mai 2020)

Ist ja grad egal wie und wer das wann gefilmt hat, blöd ist das durch die MEDIEN der Biker zum Feind der Natur und des Waldes gemacht wird.


----------



## phoenicks (22. Mai 2020)

ja, wieder typisch einseitig mit passender Lobby gedreht.
& das mit der sicherungspflicht ist auch ein alter, ausgefranster hut.


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Mai 2020)

maennje schrieb:


> Hi HOMe Trail Fans, dieses erschreckende Video gerade auf Facebook gefunden!



Zunächst mal merci für das Posten des Videos.

Also ist es soweit, es ist erstaunlich, wie schnell solche Filmdrehs umgesetzt und dann medial präsentiert werden... genau über diese "Sache" (TV Team im Homburger Wald gesichtet) haben wir heute noch bei unserer Runde gesprochen.

Eindeutig ist: Die Eskalationsstufe nimmt zu. Die verantwortlichen Herrschaften fahren ganz dicke Geschütze auf. Eines sollte uns jetzt schon bewusst sein: das ist ja erst der Anfang!!! Ich bin echt gespannt, welche Mittel die Offiziellen in Zukunft aus der Trickkiste HOLEN werden.
Ich befürchte SCHLIMMES.

Dass wir Biker derzeit in den lokalen Medien so schlecht wegkommen, liegt leider an uns und ist mit unserem Fehlverhalten in der Natur erklärbar.

Wenn ich nur sehe wieviel "Talentierte" derzeit auf den Trails unterwegs sind und vor jedem "Hindernis" / Kurve eine 2 Meter lange Bremsspur in den Boden ziehen (und damit meine ich nicht den Dummkopp auf dem Elektro-Motocrosser) oder wenn ich sehe, dass ohne Rücksicht und Sicherheitsabstand in wirklich hoher Geschwindigkeit an anderen Waldnutzern vorbeigeballert wird, damit die wiederum einen tollen Grund geliefert bekommen, um sich bei den Offiziellen beschweren zu können.

Leider nimmt der Nutzungsdruck im Wald und auf den Trails derzeit signifikant zu, daran kann man aktuell auch nichts ändern und man muss sich damit arrangieren. Viele wollen das nicht sehen oder sind schlicht zu naiv.

Ich sage immer: es reicht ein Biker mit dem obigen Fehlverhalten aus, um den nächsten 10 normalen MTBlern, die am Tag zeitlich versetzt auf dem Trail unterwegs sind, den gleichen Stempel aufzudrücken.

Nochmals: Wer in den nächsten Monaten/ Jahren noch mit dem MTB auf den Trails unterwegs sein will, der soll sich jetzt in absoluter Zurückhaltung üben und verdammt nochmal die oben genannten Trails und Bereiche meiden... Nur ein engstirniger, dummer, ignoranter Schwachkopf macht jetzt weiter so und zeigt sich unbeeindruckt.

Ich habe es oben bereits prophezeit und es scheint sich jetzt mosaikartig zu bewahrheiten - ändern WIR nixx, wird sich an der verfahrenen Situation auch nichts ändern und nur schlimmer werden!!!


----------



## AWESOMATIX (23. Mai 2020)

Das Video is grad ma 2 Wochen alt. Heute hat halt jeder ne Kamera... Grüßt wenigstens nett in seinem Titel.??‍♂️

Leider liest das hier nicht Jeder und die meisten wissen garnicht warum die Trails gesperrt sind.


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Mai 2020)

Illegale Mountainbikestrecken im Wald
					

Im Raum Homburg nehmen illegale Mountainbike-Trailstrecken im Wald rasant zu. Förster Altmeier berichtet von ausgebauten Strecken mit Hindernissen und Sprungschanzen. Hinweise und Barrieren vom Saarforst würden wieder entfernt. Nach Angaben des Försters sägten die Mountainbiker teilweise Wurzeln...




					www.sr.de
				




Hier ist der Beitrag von SR auf deren Homepage...


----------



## 6TiWon (23. Mai 2020)

Bin zwar nicht mehr auf den Trails unterwegs.  Aber manche haben den Schuss immer noch nicht gehört...


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Mai 2020)

Das ist das VIDEO [YT: _offseason laps_ - _HOMBURG_ MTB Trails 2020] aus dem SR-Beitrag  das im Netz vor kurzer Zeit veröffentlicht wurde...

Hab dem Youtuber mal Folgendes in die Kommentare geschrieben:

_Mit dem Veröffentlichen dieses Videos auf den Schlossbergtrails hast du dem MTB Sport in der Region einen Bärendienst erwiesen und es ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht der LOCALS die dort auf absolute DEESKALATION zur Beruhigung der Lage setzen. In deinem Video sieht man, wie du einen vom Forst zugeworfenen/ blockierten Trail fährst. Das nenne ich ne gelungene Filmszene für Nachahmer. Die im Film gezeigten Trails sind vom Forst stark frequentiert und werden sehr regelmäßig UNFAHRBAR gemacht. Ein DIMB geprüfter MTB Fahrtechnik Trainer wie du sollte wissen, wo und was er fahren darf... Leider halten sich viele MTBler, meist Trailgäste wie DU, nicht an die vom Forst anberaumten Sperrungen, bauen regelmäßig UMFAHRUNGEN und dies führt zu einer zunehmenden Eskalation.  Genaueres findet man hier: 








						Illegale Mountainbikestrecken im Wald
					

Im Raum Homburg nehmen illegale Mountainbike-Trailstrecken im Wald rasant zu. Förster Altmeier berichtet von ausgebauten Strecken mit Hindernissen und Sprungschanzen. Hinweise und Barrieren vom Saarforst würden wieder entfernt. Nach Angaben des Försters sägten die Mountainbiker teilweise Wurzeln...




					www.sr.de
				



_


----------



## mondraker-biker (23. Mai 2020)

https://www.sr.de/sr/home/nachrichten/panorama/mountainbiker_machen_probleme_im_saarforst_100.html

Und nicht nur in Homburg geht's jetzt erst richtig los, betroffen ist das ganze Saarland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenicks (23. Mai 2020)

naja, die reportage wird jetzt medial voll ausgekostet, wieder 4 minuten sende- & lesezeit belegt...
& mit jeder weiteren veröffentlichung sinkt das niveau - demnächst dann bericht in der saar-bild


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Mai 2020)

Ziel sollte sein, einen Konsens zwischen Saarforst,Jägern und Bikern zu finden und das im ganzen Saarland.
Die Homburger Problematik weitet sich ja so langsam aus.
Es gibt aber auch Örtlichkeiten wo das ganze unter der Hand geregelt ist, dort ist aber festzustellen, das immer mehr diese angelegten Strecken nutzen und diese dadurch extrem in Anspruch genommen werden, da ist es auch nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis Beschwerden kommen.

Es muss sich was ändern sonst hat die junge Generation ein Problem


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Mai 2020)

https://www.sr-mediathek.de/index.php?seite=7&id=88055&startvid=10

Filmbeitrag startet ab 26'39''


----------



## Ochiba63 (23. Mai 2020)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Ziel sollte sein, einen Konsens zwischen Saarforst,Jägern und Bikern zu finden und das im ganzen Saarland.
> Die Homburger Problematik weitet sich ja so langsam aus.
> Es gibt aber auch Örtlichkeiten wo das ganze unter der Hand geregelt ist, dort ist aber festzustellen, das immer mehr diese angelegten Strecken nutzen und diese dadurch extrem in Anspruch genommen werden, da ist es auch nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis Beschwerden kommen.
> 
> Es muss sich was ändern sonst hat die junge Generation ein Problem


Dass verschiedene Strecken viel befahren werden liegt möglicherweise auch daran dass die in der Vergangenheit auf Videos vorgestellt und auch regelrecht geworben hat dass da eine schöne Strecke ist.


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Mai 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/aktuellerb...SxLfmgwehDsdrKdyLcseRaStE&fref=nf&__tn__=kC-R

Beim LESEN der Fazzebookbeiträge zeigt sich wieder einmal, warum ich Recht hatte diesem "Verein" niemals beizutreten. 7 von 10 Beiträgen dort beweisen mir, dass das immer mehr zu einem Sammelbecken von Leuten verkommt, die beim Denken kein Glück haben - 

ein gewisser "Kiefer R." tut sich hier besonders hervor:
"_Völlig egal ! Ihr Mountenbike hab auf der Straße nichts zu suchen . Da eure Räder meist keine Strassenzulassung haben . Im Wald habt ihr auch nichts zu suchen , weil es verboten ist .
Allso müssen euch die Wanderer und Spaziergänger überhaupt nicht interessieren . Nichts anderes ! "_



Unter den restlichen Beiträgen war das hier mit Abstand der *beste* Kommentar:

_Es hat im Saarland momentan geradezu System,etwas gegen Mountainbiker zu sagen!
Ich habe eine Mountainbikefamilie,meine Kinder trainieren im Verein,das sind alles Leute,die die Natur besonders lieben und achten.
Keiner zersägt da Wurzeln,aber die Kinder machen immer mal Aktionen und räumen den Wald auf,stehen dann kopfschüttelnd vor Bergen von Flaschen und leeren Hundeleckerlitüten.
Und ja,es kann im Wald funktionieren,etwas *gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme* und schon klappt es mit allen,die den Wald und die Natur(hoffentlich)lieben:
Spaziergänger,Wanderer,Mountainbiker,Hundebesitzer,Jäger,Förster,Forstwirte,Reiter,Naturschützer,Jogger,Geocacher,Pilzsammler,Waldkindergartenkinder-*der Wald ist für alle da*.
Und wenn man dann vielleicht noch einige *speziell ausgewiesene Strecken mehr zuläßt,*baut man illegalem Bauen in der Natur vor,tut was für die Jugend und wertet die Gegend touristisch auf.
Keine Angst,anderswo funktioniert das schon lange,sogar sehr gut! _


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Mai 2020)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Dass verschiedene Strecken viel befahren werden liegt möglicherweise auch daran dass die in der Vergangenheit auf Videos vorgestellt und auch regelrecht geworben hat dass da eine schöne Strecke ist.


Da muss ich dir Recht geben - über die Folgen muss man sich dann nicht wundern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edeltoaster (23. Mai 2020)

Oh Mann, was für ein Scheiss. Wer Wurzeln wegsägt ist ja wohl beim besten Willen kein echter Mountainbiker?! 
Ich lese hier seit Monaten mit und hoffe auf Besserung, toitoitoi dass das doch nochmal wieder was wird!


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Mai 2020)

Ich hoffe auf das Beste, glaube aber an das Schlimmste... 

*Bitte teilt und diskutiert das in euren Communities, Facebook- und WhatsApp-Gruppen!*


----------



## SomMar77 (23. Mai 2020)

Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen... Ich hoffe das sich die Lage doch nochmal beruhigt.
Zu dem Video aus dem SR Beitrag... Ich hatte den Typen damals bei meiner Tour getroffen als er gerade sein Fahrwerk für die Trails eingestellt und dann auf dem Hinter- und Vorderrad hüpfend getestet hat. Er hatte mir noch erzählt das Trails mit Ästen o.Ä. zugeworfen sind, er sie aber schon freigeräumt hat. Leider wusste ich damals noch nicht wie "ernst" die Lage schon ist.


----------



## edeltoaster (23. Mai 2020)

Im Moment eskaliert es überall. Ich hatte vorletzte Woche tatsächlich in meiner Nachbarschaft Nagelbretter und abgebrochene aufgestellte Flaschenböden auf einem engen und uneinsichtigen Trail. Fand die Polizei Landstuhl beruhigenderweise ähnlich uncool wie ich.


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Mai 2020)

Leider habe ich müssen feststellen, dass dieser Held auch noch eine DIMB Zertifizierung besitzt... mich wundert bald gar nichts mehr. Und dann kommt der Bombenleger noch nicht mal bei uns aus der Region. Laut meinen Recherchen ist das ein MTB Touri aus Arnstadt (Thüringen)... und möchte u.a. als angehender Influencer im MTB Sport in den Sozialen Medien wahrgenommen werden.


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Mai 2020)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Im Moment eskaliert es überall. Ich hatte vorletzte Woche tatsächlich in meiner Nachbarschaft Nagelbretter und abgebrochene aufgestellte Flaschenböden auf einem engen und uneinsichtigen Trail. Fand die Polizei Landstuhl beruhigenderweise ähnlich uncool wie ich.



Merci für die Nachricht, den Hinweis. Sowas ist heftig und unendschuldbar. Ist hoffentlich niemand zu Schaden gekommen. 
(Für solche unschönen Dinge gibt es auch den passenden Fred:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/absichtliche-fallen-fuer-biker.589819/page-76 - dort kann man dann auch Beiträge und Fotos posten) 

Aber wenn man sich den Facebookdreck (s.o.) durchliest... weiß man wieviel Hass es auf MTBler anscheinend gibt. Die, die dort kommentieren und schreiben gehören nedd zu den hellsten Lämpchen am Christbaum und die Beiträge sind alles andere als repräsentativ, aber der hochgradig aggressive Grundton vieler Beiträge macht nachdenklich und erklärt auch ein solches abscheulich kriminelles Verhalten, wie in Landstuhl.


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Mai 2020)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Im Moment eskaliert es überall. Ich hatte vorletzte Woche tatsächlich in meiner Nachbarschaft Nagelbretter und abgebrochene aufgestellte Flaschenböden auf einem engen und uneinsichtigen Trail. Fand die Polizei Landstuhl beruhigenderweise ähnlich uncool wie ich.


Hast du das gemeldet/ zur Anzeige gebracht? 
Kam was bei rum? Wurde diese Tat in der Presse erwähnt?


----------



## edeltoaster (23. Mai 2020)

Habe angerufen, gemeldet und wollte allgemeine Verhaltensweisen erfragen. Die Problematik wurde sofort in den Plan der Streife für die nächste Schicht eingetragen. Die haben bei mir nochmal angerufen um in der richtigen Ecke zu suchen, haben die Barrikade gefunden, Beweise gesichert und dann entfernt. Hatten noch gefragt ob ich eine Idee hätte wer das gewesen sein könnte. Da konnte ich nichts zu sagen, Polizei geht von einem genervten Anwohner aus (endet in einem Wohngebiet).


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Mai 2020)

Und da ist die Stadt Landstuhl mit der Erweiterung des Trailnetz vom MTB-Park Pfälzer Wald einen ganz schönen Schritt nach vorne gegangen, um besagte Trails legal und ganz offiziell ausweisen zu können...


----------



## 6TiWon (23. Mai 2020)

> Ich bin zwar nicht mehr auf den Hom Trails unterwegs...aber nanche haben den Schuss noch nicht gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenicks (23. Mai 2020)

... gelöscht...


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (23. Mai 2020)

Ich bin der Meinung dass es nicht sehr förderlich in der Sache und Wogen glättend ist, hier Mails mit Namen des Absenders zu teilen. Diese Mail ist nicht öffentlich und sollte es auch bleiben. Das sollten die beiden bilateral, was im übrigen auch schon angelaufen ist.


----------



## phoenicks (23. Mai 2020)

ja ok, so schätze ich beide auch ein.
namen sind raus.


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Mai 2020)

phoenicks schrieb:


> der j.a. vom forst macht ernst, geht zumindest offensiv vor.
> aus dem folgenden kontext lässt sich schließen dass er seine auslegung der erlaubten naturnutzung bzw die seines arbeitgebers gnadenlos durchziehen wird.
> da das folgende uns alle betrifft werde ich  vorerst keine öffentlichen terminabsprachen zur sportlichen betätigung an der frischen luft äußern...
> folgende zeilen habe ich selber weitergeleitet bekommen & teile sie - das einverständnis der empfängerin vorausgesetzt - hier mit:
> ...



Sehr bedenklich das Ganze... 
wenn es jetzt schon solche Ausmaße annimmt, ist das Ganze ein derber Hammer.


----------



## Ruffy110 (23. Mai 2020)

Interessant ist aber ja gleichzeitig seine Gesprächsbereitschaft in Bezug auf eine Legalisierung.

Bei dem Nutzungsaufkommen im Wald (mit und ohne Corona) ist das in meinen Augen die einzige nachhaltige Lösung... Ich bin zwar selber nicht aus HOM, aber von dem, was ich die letzte Zeit hier so lese, habe ich den Eindruck, dass alleine durch Füße stillhalten und hoffen, dass man irgendwann einfach so wieder fahren kann, die Situation sich nicht verbessern wird...

Könnte mir aber schon vorstellen, dass da Gespräche angelaufen sind


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Mai 2020)

Mein Empfinden ist, dass derzeit - dank Corona - dermaßen "gesellschaftlichen" Druck aufm Kessel ist und sich momentane Legalisierungsideen im Sande verlaufen werden.
Zur Zeit ist das Meiden der Trails ("Füße stillhalten"), das einzige Mittel, um "dem Gegenüber" zu signalisieren, dass man sich in der Situation deeskalierend verhalten will.
Erst wenn die besagten Trails nicht mehr gefahren werden und sich die Wogen glätten, scheinen mir die Offiziellen zu Gesprächen bereit...


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Mai 2020)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Zur Zeit ist das Meiden der Trails ("Füße stillhalten"), das einzige Mittel


Leider halten sich da nur sehr wenige daran, persönlich war ich das letzte mal im Herbst dort, wäre aber auch schon mal da gewesen wenn dort nicht so Stress wäre, die Strecken sind halt sehr schön gemacht, kenne auch ein paar der Erbauer. 
Hatte vor 2-3 Jahren denen schon gesagt das dies irgendwann zur Eskalation kommt.


----------



## sportfreundin (23. Mai 2020)

Hallo Allerseits

Ich melde mich hier zu Wort, da mich die Situation persönlich betrifft.

Auf das mir neulich zugestellte Anschreiben des Försters, Herrn Altmeier, bezüglich der Problematik um die Durchführung meiner Fahrtechnikkurse in Homburg, habe ich per Mail geantwortet und um Rückruf gebeten.
Er ist davon ausgegangen, meine Kurse würden an den illgegal gebauten Trails stattfinden und ich sei mit am Bau beteiligt gewesen - daher wohl der etwas harschere Ton.

Ich habe ihm den Ablauf meiner Kurse detailliert erklärt. Ihn dazu eingeladen an Einem teilzunehmen, um sich selbst ein Bild zu machen.
Entgegenkommen zu zeigen bringt mehr als auf Kontra zu gehen….

Vor zwei Tagen haben wir telefoniert.
Ich finde, dass es ein sehr umgänglicher Typ ist.
Die Trails am Schloßberg haben in letzter Zeit zu zahlreichen Beschwerden seitens der Wanderer und Besucher geführt. Zumal sie an unübersichtlichen Stellen die breiten Wege kreuzen.
Ob es uns gefällt oder nicht - Es ist sein Job darauf zu achten, dass es keinen Stunk gibt.
Die Trails am Schlossberg werden vom Forst dicht gemacht und es wäre schlau, es dabei zu belassen.

Ich war dennoch vom Verlauf des Gesprächs positiv überrascht.
Er will keinen Konflikt und sucht nach Lösungen.

*Heisst: er sucht Kontakt zu den Bikern in der Homburger Gegend, um gemeinsam zu überlegen, wo sich Abfahrten und in welcher Form legalisieren lassen könnten. Er streckt uns eine Hand entgegen und signalisiert ganz klar Kommunikationsbereitschaft.*

Ich werden ihn am Mittwoch bezüglich meiner Fahrtechniktrainings treffen und sicher mehr erfahren.

Aus meiner Sicht ist es eine gute Gelegenheit nach dauerhaften Lösungen zu suchen … für beide Seiten.
Ich vermute, weiß aber nicht genau, wer an den Strecken baut und hoffe, dass diejenigen am Ende mitziehen werden.




Mirella


Was ich loswerden möchte:
_Wenn ausgebildetete DIMB Trainer (falls die obige Aussage stimmt) nicht gerade Wurzeln zersägen, sollten sie unabhängig der Vermittlung der Fahrtechnik auch dazu beitragen, das Verantwortungsgefühl für Umwelt & Natur zu schulen.
Wenn sie illegal gebaute Trails mit Ort und Namen (...die Bauherren haben noch gefehlt!) als kommentiertes Video posten, bleibt nichts mehr zu sagen, als nur noch Scham für die Berufszugehörigkeit zu empfinden._


----------



## Ruffy110 (23. Mai 2020)

Danke für dein Engagement. Finde es gut, wenn sich etwas in diese Richtung bewegen würde. 

Auf die negative (einseitige) Presse und die ganzen Konflikte zur Zeit sollte man versuchen, mit solchen konstruktiven Aktionen zu reagieren finde ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spicy-doc (24. Mai 2020)

Ich glaube, wer hier im Forum dabei ist, kennt die Trailregeln...Andere sind oft kaum zu erreichen... Da hilft nur ansprechen...


----------



## Daniel1982 (26. Mai 2020)

@sportfreundin ,
da ich mich doch sehr in Homburg zurück genommen habe mit Trailbau und Pflege kannst du doch hier vielleicht einen Kontakt herstellen zwischen Locals und Förster. 
Hier sind ja noch ein paar aktive Schipper unterwegs, die mit Herz und Hirn den Sport betreiben. 
Grüße Daniel


----------



## spicy-doc (26. Mai 2020)

der Forst schlägt zurück; mit massiven eingriffen....Bitte an alle...Haltet euch mit umfahrungen und Nutzung der Hom-Trails zurück, sonst wird BALD alles gesperrt....Sprecht auch vor Ort Biker an...


----------



## Ochiba63 (26. Mai 2020)

Im Nationalpark sind die Ranger verstärkt auf den Wanderwegen unterwegs.


----------



## <NoFear> (26. Mai 2020)

Das Imperium (Saarforst) schlägt zurück... ;-)


----------



## spicy-doc (26. Mai 2020)

weinen du nicht sollst, den Weg schonen du must


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenicks (27. Mai 2020)

Deutsche MTB-Trails am Limit - Richtiges Verhalten beim Mountainbiken
					

Die Corona-Krise hat einen Bike-Boom ausgelöst. Wächst jetzt der Druck auf Trails und Wege? Drohen mehr Unfälle, Fallen oder aufgebrachte Grundstückseigentümer? Wir sagen: Love Trails – Respect Rules.




					www.bike-magazin.de


----------



## spicy-doc (27. Mai 2020)

Trail Rules - Wegeregeln
					

Die DIMB Trailrules ausführlich und in verschiedenen Sprachen.




					www.dimb.de


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Mai 2020)

phoenicks schrieb:


> Deutsche MTB-Trails am Limit - Richtiges Verhalten beim Mountainbiken
> 
> 
> Die Corona-Krise hat einen Bike-Boom ausgelöst. Wächst jetzt der Druck auf Trails und Wege? Drohen mehr Unfälle, Fallen oder aufgebrachte Grundstückseigentümer? Wir sagen: Love Trails – Respect Rules.
> ...



Ein SUPER Artikel!! 

*>> Leider genügt oft ein einziger Bike-Rowdy, um das mühsam aufgebaute positive Image zu zerstören. <<*


----------



## spicy-doc (28. Mai 2020)

aktuell ist es wohl überall im Saarland heftig,


----------



## spicy-doc (28. Mai 2020)

Wenn mann die Schreibfehler sieht, scheint es nichts öffentliches zu sein...Und ob Videoüberwachung ohne richterliche Anordnung geht, wage ich zu bezweifen....


----------



## phoenicks (28. Mai 2020)

geht nur solange es sich um Privatgrundstück handelt

zumal das kein öffentlicher/amtlicher Aushang sein kann, da keine Unterschrift, kein Ersteller, keine Behörde o. Dienststelle ersichtlich


----------



## phoenicks (28. Mai 2020)

Ich tippe eher auf unterforderten freizeitsheriff oder Jagdpächter (der ja an funkfototechnisches equipment gut rankommt)


----------



## phoenicks (28. Mai 2020)

interessanter netzfund dazu (seehr interessant ab 'Gesetzliche Änderungen 2016):





__





						Rechtliches
					

Rechtlichen Problemen vorbeugen - erfahren Sie, wo das Aufstellen einer Wildkamera erlaubt und wo es verboten ist. Auch in Bezug auf den Datenschutz.




					www.wildkamera.net
				





direkt Zettel drunter hängen mit Verweis auf das Urteil


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Mai 2020)

spicy-doc schrieb:


> Wenn mann die Schreibfehler sieht, scheint es nichts öffentliches zu sein...Und ob Videoüberwachung ohne richterliche Anordnung geht, wage ich zu bezweifen....


In der Coronakrise fahre ich zum Infektionsschutz eh nur MIT Maske im Wald. Ein Foto könne se dann ruhig machen... ?

Und zu den Schreibfehlern sage ich jetzt besser nixx


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Mai 2020)

phoenicks schrieb:


> Ich tippe eher auf unterforderten freizeitsheriff oder Jagdpächter (der ja an funkfototechnisches equipment gut rankommt)



Das gibt es doch mittlerweile auch schon im Discounter mit guter Qualität im Dreierpack... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenicks (28. Mai 2020)

... wie e-bikes


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Mai 2020)

Woher stammt das Bild /Foto? Ist das bekannt?


----------



## phoenicks (28. Mai 2020)

hake nach


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Mai 2020)

Wäre ja mal interessant, in welcher Region das gemacht wurde und wie es da um das Verhältnis mit dem Forst steht. 

Wie ist das Gespräch am Mittwoch verlaufen?


----------



## 6TiWon (28. Mai 2020)

Den Passus mit den Krankenstühlen find ich ja mal ausgesprochen sagen wir mal bemerkenswert


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. Mai 2020)

Hallo liebe Homburger, ich les hier seit einiger Zeit bei eurem Problem mit. Wir haben bei uns am Hoxberg ne ähnliche, wenn auch nit ganz so dramatische, Siruation im Bezug auf Trailzerstörungen.
Ich denke ihr werdet über kurz oder lang nicht drumherum kommen euch um einer Legalisierung eurer Trails oder eines Teils davon zu bemühen.
Die Saarbrigga Jungs und wir am Hoxberg sind da schon mit den Verantwortlichen der jeweiligen Stadt, Ortnungsämtern und Forst in Gesprächen.
Wenn ihr diesen Weg auch gehen möchtet können wir euch gern mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehn.


----------



## AndreasMayer (29. Mai 2020)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Woher stammt das Bild /Foto? Ist das bekannt?


Das Bild sollte im Raum Überherrn entstanden sein.


----------



## sportfreundin (29. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte ein Treffen mit dem Homburger Förster die Woche...
Es lief gut. Ich kann meine Fahrtechniktrainings weiter betreiben (nicht auf den illegal gebauten Trails versteht sich).
Er hat ganz klar kommuniziert, dass er weder Zeit noch die Geduld hat die Trails zuzuschmeißen, das würden schon fleissige Wanderer erledigen.
Die am Schloßberg allerdings schon - da zu nah an den häufig besuchten Wanderwegen. (wurde schon genauer hier erklärt).
Ihm ist klar, dass die Homburger Trails sehr beliebt sind und es nicht möglich sein wird, das Biken in dieser Gegend zu verbieten.

Eine Lösung wäre ein Gebiet, auf welchem offiziell gebuddelt werden darf.
Seine Aussage: "Ihr müsst der Stadt ganz klar kommunizieren, dass ihr sehr Viele seid - dass hier ein großer Bedarf besteht".

Alles steht noch am Anfang... wir nähern uns ersmal im Gespräch. Ich selbst bin nicht der perfekte Ansprechpartner für ihn, fungiere aber gerne als Vermittler und helfe wo ich kann... und bin froh, dass ich meine Arbeit weiter nachgehen kann.

*WAS WICHTIG IST*
Wir planen im Juni/Juli einen Termin mit Locals, Interessierten und Ratgebern @*Colonel Hogan *( Deine Erfahrungen wären hier gold wert!). Einige haben ihre Bereitschaft bereits signalisiert ... das macht Hoffnung!
Dazu würden wir uns in der Kirrberger Fischerhütte auf ein Kühles treffen und in aller Ruhe austauschen...

Im Moment wird viel erzählt. Die Zusammenfassung im SR war auch sehr einseitig und spiegelt nicht die Sicht wieder, die er als Mensch auf mich gemacht hat...

Wir müssen miteinander reden und gemeinsam Ideen schmieden!


----------



## <NoFear> (29. Mai 2020)

*Bin dabei! Und DANKE für deinen EINSATZ!!*

Um die mutwillig zugeschmissenen Trails der "Rotsocken" kümmern wir uns schon und versuchen sie weiterhin "fahrbar" zu halten 

Die vom FORST "blockierten" Schlossbergtrails sind nach wie vor für uns TABU !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenicks (29. Mai 2020)

... schließe mich noh4 an - danke für den 'Erstkontakt' & nicht ganz so schlimme Neuigkeiten (wie ich befürchtet hätte 
...)!
Bin ich selbstverständlich dabei


----------



## Meta_FK (29. Mai 2020)

Da ich mich in meinen eigentlichen Account (_FOX) nicht mehr einloggen
kann (die email-Adresse gibts nicht mehr) hab ich eben einen neuen Account
gemacht.
Ich will auch gerne dabei mithelfen hier was dauerhaftes auf die Beine zu stellen.
Florian


----------



## Ohhsaft (29. Mai 2020)

@sportfreundin, bitte gib den genauen Termin hier im Forum bekannt.
Ich bin dann auf jeden Fall da.
Je mehr Leute da auftauchen, desto gewichtiger wird auch die Stimme sein mit der wir sprechen.
Wichtig ist halt dass das ganze auf einer sachlichen Ebene geschieht.

Aber in diese Geschichte scheint sowieso landesweit etwas „Drive“ reinzukommen. 









						Runder Tisch soll Lösung für Mountainbike-Konflikt bringen
					

Fahrrad fahren ist zurzeit sehr im Trend. Der Mountainbike-Sport sorgt allerdings aktuell für Unmut. In den vergangenen Wochen hat es immer häufiger Beschwerden wegen nicht genehmigter Mountainbike-Trails in saarländischen Wäldern gegeben. Jetzt will der saarländische Umweltminister Reinhold...




					www.sr.de


----------



## <NoFear> (30. Mai 2020)

Das ist zwar sehr löblich, dass Umweltminister Jost so etwas anbieten will.

*Ich frage mich aber ernsthaft WER auf der Seite der MTBler am Tisch für das GANZE Saarland sitzen will?*​Die etablierten wie BDR, SRB, und Co. sind m.E. zu breit aufgestellt - einzelne MTB-Vereine kriegen das glaube ich nicht gebacken im Sinne der gesamten MTBler des Saarlandes zu sprechen. Da muss was GRÖßERES her: die einzig auf uns ZUGESCHNITTENE Organisation ist und bleibt die *DIMB* - die jedoch wiederum im SAARLAND keine IG-Vertretung hat - die IG Saar ist auf der Homepage der DIMB nicht mehr gelistet.


*ALSO BLEIBT  FESTZUHALTEN, DASS DIE MTBler IM SAARLAND KEINE  LOBBY HABEN... !!!*​



Noch was:
In anderen BuLä ist man da wieder mal weiter als das Saarland: "Der DAV arbeitet derzeit an dem Konzept "Bergsport MTB – nachhaltig in die Zukunft“. Das mit 250.000 Euro vom Umweltministerium geförderte Projekt soll die Probleme des Mountainbikens in der Natur lösen. " (https://www.br.de/nachrichten/sport...en-fuer-ein-gutes-miteinander-am-berg,RVzZxKI)


----------



## s3pp3l (30. Mai 2020)

Ohhsaft schrieb:


> Aber in diese Geschichte scheint sowieso landesweit etwas „Drive“ reinzukommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lächerlicher Artikel in der SZ ... einseitig, unfair ...  hat mich damals sehr geärgert! von welchem Konflikt wird da gesprochen? auf dem Rennrad nimmt schon keiner Rücksicht; in anderen Bundesländern geht mehr, das stimmt: Pfälzerwald ist klasse, Schilder, freundliche Streckenkontrolle ... warum geht das hier im SL nicht?

andersrum läuft das Spiel ja auch - unsere MTB-Wege sind auch bei Wanderern beliebt --> wie viele Wanderer treffe ich in IGB auf der PUR? habe mich noch nie über sie beschwert. und warum sollte ein Wanderer über einen Drop stolpern?

PS: den Förster kann ich insofern verstehen, als dass er den Allerwertesten hinhalten muss, wenn sich jemand verletzt. HOM/Schlossberg war ich noch nie - nicht meine Richtung, höchstens Kirkel/Burg.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (30. Mai 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> PS: den Förster kann ich insofern verstehen, als dass er den Allerwertesten hinhalten muss, wenn sich jemand verletzt. HOM/Schlossberg war ich noch nie - nicht meine Richtung, höchstens Kirkel/Burg.


Muß er nicht. Jeder der den Wald betritt tut das eigenverantwortlich. 
Egal ob zu Fuß, auf nem Pferd oder irgendeiner Art von Fahrrad. 
Selbst Anlieger oder gebaute Sprünge ändern nix daran...alles Eigenverantwortlich.
Erst wenn Hindernisse mit Waldfremden Material gebaut werden müssen diese auf offiziellen Trails separat versichert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s3pp3l (30. Mai 2020)

so tief bin Ich aber in der Materie nicht drin, aber umso besser. 
ich bin jedoch Pächter eines Waldstücks - keine Panik, nicht in HOM  - und muss dort für Ordnung sorgen, was z.B. Bäume etc betrifft - fällen darf ich natürlich nicht, aber ich muss die Stadt informieren ...


----------



## <NoFear> (30. Mai 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> so tief bin Ich aber in der Materie nicht drin, aber umso besser.
> ich bin jedoch Pächter eines Waldstücks - keine Panik, nicht in HOM  - und muss dort für Ordnung sorgen, was z.B. Bäume etc betrifft - fällen darf ich natürlich nicht, aber ich muss die Stadt informieren ...


Servus.
Kleine offtopic-Frage:
Du darfst nicht fällen weil du nur Pächter und nicht Eigentümer bist?
Oder liegt das Waldstück in der Kernzone der Biosphäre?


----------



## <NoFear> (30. Mai 2020)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Muß er nicht. Jeder der den Wald betritt tut das eigenverantwortlich.
> Egal ob zu Fuß, auf nem Pferd oder irgendeiner Art von Fahrrad.
> Selbst Anlieger oder gebaute Sprünge ändern nix daran...alles Eigenverantwortlich.
> Erst wenn Hindernisse mit Wald fremden Material gebaut wird müssen diese auf offiziellen Trails separat versichert werden.


Genauso habe ich es laut dem oben im FRED veröffentlichten Artikel auch in Erinnerung!! 
Ich bin gespannt, wie der Förster bei dem anberaumten Treffen argumentiert. 

Btw man sollte sich vielleicht VOR dem offiziellen Termin mit dem Förster mal in kleiner Runde (ich denke da an die HOMeTrails LOCALS) VORAB treffen und ein paar Dinge besprechen!!!


----------



## Daniel1982 (30. Mai 2020)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Muß er nicht. Jeder der den Wald betritt tut das eigenverantwortlich.
> Egal ob zu Fuß, auf nem Pferd oder irgendeiner Art von Fahrrad.
> Selbst Anlieger oder gebaute Sprünge ändern nix daran...alles Eigenverantwortlich.
> Erst wenn Hindernisse mit Wald fremden Material gebaut wird müssen diese auf offiziellen Trails separat versichert werden.


Maik du und ich wissen das, die jungs vom forst wahrscheinlich auch den Dummheit will ich denen nicht unterstellen.
Trotzdem wird das von der forst Seite gerne ins Rennen geschmissen.


----------



## s3pp3l (1. Juni 2020)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> Maik du und ich wissen das, die jungs vom forst wahrscheinlich auch den Dummheit will ich denen nicht unterstellen.
> Trotzdem wird das von der forst Seite gerne ins Rennen geschmissen.



@nofear: Waldstück liegt nicht im Kreis HOM, sondern NK. Ich muss dafür sorgen, dass mein Stück nicht zuwuchert / verwächst. Sollte ich irgendwas an Bäumen feststellen, macht das die Stadt.

zum Thema: Ich müsste mich da einlesen, auf die Schnelle finde ich aber zum Stichwort "Verkehrssicherungspflicht" heraus, dass der Waldbesitzer Hindernisse, die von Dritten angelegt wurden, beseitigen muss, sobald er Kenntnis davon bekommt. Sonst kann er belangt werden. Das muss natürlich erst vor Gericht Bestand haben. Aber es spielt mit Sicherheit auch viel mit rein, dass Trails zugelegt werden, weil die MTB´ler einfach nerven.


----------



## <NoFear> (1. Juni 2020)

In aller Kürze nur soviel:

Ich verweise hierzu auf den Artikel hier auf der seite von mtb-news.de: https://www.mtb-news.de/news/fallbeispiel-trail-legalisieren-wie-kommt-man-zu-offiziellen-strecken/

Hier der *Punkt 8(!)*: Das ist laut zuständigem Autor Ansicht der Versicherung(en):

*Gut zu wissen hierbei ist, dass gebuddelte Anlieger und kleinere Sprünge ohne die Verwendung von Fremdmaterial nicht als künstliche Hindernisse zählen und somit den Preis nicht nach oben schießen lassen. Wird allerdings Fremdmaterial verwendet – etwa Holz für einen Wallride oder stählerne Rampen – muss jedes einzelne Feature zusätzlich versichert werden, was dementsprechend den jährlichen Beitrag erhöht.

... *


----------



## <NoFear> (1. Juni 2020)

in Ergänzung:

Grundsatz: In § 14 Abs. 1 BWaldG wird das aus waldtypischen Gefahren resultierende Verletzungsrisiko den Erholungssuchenden als Eigenrisiko zugewiesen. Für waldtypische Gefahren besteht grundsätzlich keine Verkehrssicherungspflicht und haftet der Waldbesitzer nicht. (So auch der BGH in seinem Grundsatzurteil vom 2.10.2012.)
_Waldtypische Gefahren in den Beständen sind z. B._
_umfallende Bäume, abbrechende Äste, herabfallende Waldfrüchte wie Kastanien, Walnüsse, Tannenzapfen, Eicheln oder Bucheckern, Totholzbäume und Totholzinseln, Unebenheiten und Schlaglöcher auf Waldwegen und in den Beständen, schmale und kaum sichtbare Gräben, angehobene Wurzelteller, Dornen, Steinschlag in gebirgigen Regionen, Abrutschen von Hängen nach Extremwetterlagen, nicht eingezäunte Waldseen und Löschwasserteiche im Wald, Gefahren, die von den Raupen des Eichenprozessionsspinners ausgehen und_
_nicht abgezäunte steile Abhänge_

Zusammenfassung: Haftungsausschluss mit Ausnahme der Beseitigung von erkannten Megabaumgefahren: Die Haftungsfrage und die Frage der VSP ist bei Wegen, die nach ihrem natürlichen Erscheinungsbild Bestandteil der freien Landschaft sind, gegenüber Erholungssuchenden einheitlich zu beantworten und zwar dahingehend, dass ihnen gegenüber grundsätzlich keine VSP besteht und es hierbei keine Rolle spielt, ob sich ein Baumunfall auf einem Privatweg oder auf einem öffentlich gewidmeten Weg ereignet.

Quelle: https://www.waldsportbewegt.de/file...rssicherungspflicht_der_waldbesitzer_x000.pdf


----------



## <NoFear> (1. Juni 2020)

Interessanter Passus: _"Bei der Ausübung der Natursportarten erlangt das BauGB, zumindest soweit die sportliche Betätigungen ohne bauliche Veränderung der Grundflächen stattfindet, keine Relevanz. Dies hängt damit zusammen, dass die §§ 30 bis 37 BauGB nach § 29 BauGB nur gelten für Vorhaben, die die Errichtung, Änderung oder Nutzungsänderung von baulichen Anlagen zum Inhalt haben, und für bauliche Vorhaben und für Aufschüttungen und Abgrabungen größeren Umfangs. Selbst wenn bei schwarzen MTB-Trails Aufschüttungen und Sprungschanzen (Kicker-und DirtJumps) bzw. Holz- und Metallkonstruktionen (Wallrides, Drops, Tables, North-Shore-Segmente etc.) errichtet werden, damit die Mountainbiker Sprünge vollziehen können, greift das BauGB nicht. Zwar handelt es sich hierbei um bauliche Anlagen und um Aufschüttungen, aber nicht um bauliche Anlagen und Aufschüttungen im Sinne des § 29 BauGB, weil in den Gesetzestext aus Gründen der Gesetzgebungskompetenz das ungeschriebene Merkmal der bodenrechtlichen Relevanz hineininterpretiert werden muss. Eine bodenrechtliche Relevanz liegt nur vor, wenn die baulichen Anlagen und Aufschüttungen die in § 1 Abs. 6 BauGB genannten Belange so berühren, dass ein Bedürfnis nach einer regelnden verbindlichen Bauleitplanung hervorgerufen wird. Bei Aufschüttungen und Sprungschanzen im Verlaufe eines MTB-Trails ist dies nicht der Fall. ... "_

Wobei das sind die Grundannahmen des deutschen Baugesetzbuch ("Bundesbaugesetz"). Da wir aber in einem föderalen Staat leben, müsste man hier das Landesbaugesetz abklopfen.

Quelle: https://rlp.tourismusnetzwerk.info/download/Natursportplaner.pdf


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Juni 2020)

__





						Jagd-News und Wissen für Jäger | PIRSCH
					

Jagd-Portal für Jägerinnen & Jäger mit Nachrichten, Wetter, Filmen und einem großen Info-Bereich rund um das Thema Wild & Jagd.




					www.jagderleben.de


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Juni 2020)

Diskussion um illegale Mountainbike-Trails: Erfreuliche Fortschritte in Koblenz
					

In Koblenz kooperieren nun die Mountainbiker mit der Stadt, wie ein sehenswertes und erstaunlich differenziertes Video des SWR zeigt.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenicks (6. Juni 2020)

Geht doch, erstaunlich ausgewogener Bericht!
& anscheinend hat man in KO erkannt dass unsere Zunft auch die Kassen klingeln lassen kann.


----------



## s3pp3l (7. Juni 2020)

Schön, dass noch Kapazitäten da sind, zwei Beamte für drei Stunden in den Wald zu stellen. 



phoenicks schrieb:


> & anscheinend hat man in KO erkannt dass unsere Zunft auch die Kassen klingeln lassen kann.



Und zwar so oder so! Im ersten Video kassiert das Ordnungsamt, durch die im zweiten Video angedachten Strecken kommen die Touris ... das wäre dann die Kehrseite, wenn eine Stadt ein Trailnetz baut. Canyon mit an Bord zu haben kann sicher auch nicht schaden.


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Juni 2020)

Alles Beispiele die keinem dort helfen wo aktuell Probleme sind, um einen Trail zu legalisieren braucht es Monate, wo sollen die Mengen den in der Zeit fahren? Und später? Alle auf einem Trail?
Es muss sich grundsätzlich was ändern!
Ob ich das noch erlebe


----------



## <NoFear> (7. Juni 2020)

Die gleichen Gedanken hatte ich auch schon. Trail(s) legalisieren ok, aber was ist mit den Nutzern... sollen die sich alle später auf den Trail drängen? Geht das überhaupt, was sagt da ne Versicherung? Etc., etc., etc.... 

Dass was getan werden muss, steht außer Frage. Aber was ist der richtige Weg?


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Juni 2020)

am besten wäre es so was über die Landesregierung zu regeln, da bräuchte man einen der dahin Beziehungen hat, erst müsste die Gesetzeslage geklärt werden, (Betretungsrecht)damit kein Waldbesitzer haftbar gemacht werden kann.
Als nächstets müsste der Forst Gebiete frei geben wo gebaut werden darf und in welchem Umfang.
Auch hier muss klar geregelt sein das keiner Ansprüche stellen kann wenn was passiert.
Der Förster sollte das ganze überwachen und regeln mit den Lokals vor Ort, dazu müsste man sich mal an einem runden Tisch treffen.
soll ich weiter machen?


----------



## <NoFear> (7. Juni 2020)

Solange die MTB-Community keine eindeutige Lobbyvertretung hat, nutzt meines Erachtens (siehe Post oben) der "beste runde Tisch" nichts.
Was ich mir derzeit vorstellen könnte, sind Absprachen und eine Art Zusammenarbeit mit dem für das jeweilige Gebiet zuständige (u. auch hoffentlich einsichtige) Förster.


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Juni 2020)

das gibt es ja schon an manchen Stellen, so weit ich mitbekommen habe sind welche im Gespräch mit Zuständigen um am Hoxberg und Saarbrücken was zu legalisieren, mal abwarten was dabei raus kommt.
Je mehr sich dafür einsetzten um so besser.


----------



## <NoFear> (8. Juni 2020)

Das ist zwar nicht in unserer Region, aber es wird noch besser:

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/bericht-cronenberger-woche-strecken-sperren/

"Nicht zuletzt könne jeder Spaziergänger aber auch selbst aktiv werden, indem er die DownhillStrecken in den Wäldern mit Stämmen und Ästen versperrt und den „wilden“ Mountainbikern ihr zweifelhaftes Vergnügen auf diese Weise vielleicht etwas verleidet… "
Ursprungsquelle: https://www.cronenberger-woche.de/media/2020/06/Gesamt.pdf

*Wenn eine Zeitung zu so einem "Schindluder" aufruft, dann fehlen mir die Worte!*


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Juni 2020)

Das ist schon Aufforderung zur Körperverletzung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenicks (8. Juni 2020)

... & hier schon die 'Wiedergutmachung' der Zeitung:









						» Mountainbike-Debatte: Weniger Emotionen, aber mehr Gespräch!
					

Ein Bericht in der aktuellen Ausgabe unserer Zeitung zum Thema „Downhill / Mountainbiker“ in den Cronenberger Wäldern hat zu einer kontroversen – teils sehr emotionalen – Debatte geführt, teils durch sinnentstellende und verkürzte Instagram-Storys. Liebe LeserInnen, lassen Sie uns zunächst...




					www.cronenberger-woche.de
				




Hauptsache schnell wieder Unschuld in die eigenen Hände gewixt...


----------



## phoenicks (8. Juni 2020)

Neues aus Uhlenbusch (heute: Stennwiller)


----------



## s3pp3l (8. Juni 2020)

phoenicks schrieb:


> Neues aus Uhlenbusch (heute: Stennwiller)


da hat der Förster mal recht ... warum buddelt jemand im Wald einen Trail, wenn der Flowtrail da steht wie eine eins?


----------



## <NoFear> (8. Juni 2020)

phoenicks schrieb:


> Neues aus Uhlenbusch (heute: Stennwiller)



Servus *phoenicks,*
wieder mal Danke für das Material - wie ersichtlich stammt dieses vom Saarforst. Der verantwortliche Förster ist auf der Saarforst  Homepage ersichtlich: https://www.saarland.de/221907.htm

_Bitte nutzen Sie die umfangreichen und offiziellen Freizeitangebote für Radfahrer ..._

Flowtrail ok - der Rest fraglich - der Nutzungsdruck wird weiter zunehmen - so oder so. 

Wenn ich das so lese sind noch "extrem DICKE Bretter zu bohren"...
Eine Besserung der Lage ist bei den Aussichten auf Sommerurlaub eher unwahrscheinlich!


----------



## Liquid01 (9. Juni 2020)

Gleiches hier in Schiffweiler rund um den Itzenplitzer Weiher.


----------



## phoenicks (9. Juni 2020)

Das gibt ein einheitliches ab - jeder Revierleiter ist wohl (vom eigenen LSF-Chef, der wiederum vom SL-Umweltmysteriums-Chef & der letztlich von der Waderner Kugelstoßerin) angehalten auf die aktuelle Gesetzeslage aufmerksam zu machen & die bei anhaltend hoher Nutzungsdichte auch durchzusetzen. Die ganzen Jahre davor gab es kaum Konflikte & öffentliche Beschwerden, da wurde das einigermaßen geduldet.

Stellt sich die Frage ob man / und vor allem wer (der einzelne regionale Radlerpulk, wie auch immer zusammengerafft oder organisiert) das Gespräch mit dem örtlichen Revierleiter sucht oder sich landesweit/überregional (+ ggf. Westpfalz/Pfälzerwald-Kante) als eine größere IG, bestenfalls mit DIMB-Beistand an einen wie auch immer bestuhlten runden Tisch des Ministers setzt.
Oder parallel vorgehen...? 
Hat jemand von uns eine Idee oder schonmal persönlich mit J.A. /Forst allg. gesprochen oder Kontakt zur DIMB oder könnte / wöllte sich das antun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s3pp3l (9. Juni 2020)

Liquid01 schrieb:


> Gleiches hier in Schiffweiler rund um den Itzenplitzer Weiher.



Verdammt ... da ist in den letzten Jahren der ein oder andere recht schöne Pfade entstanden, auch durch das öffentliche Wandernetz. Dachte mir aber, dass etwas kommen muss, als ich zuletzt Leute gesehen habe, die mit dem Auto ihre MTBs angekarrt haben. Das gab es "bei uns" vorher nicht. Schade.

Aber auf das Ordnungsamt braucht man dort nicht zu warten, dort wird auch über den Bauzaun hinweg am helllichten Tag am Weiher gefeiert, stört niemanden.


----------



## phoenicks (9. Juni 2020)

... Ordnungsamt ist da raus, ist keine Ordnungswidrigkeit mehr.
Die rücken direkt mit der exekutiven Rennleitung an.


----------



## Ruffy110 (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

Ich lese hier schon seit längerer Zeit mit und verfolge die interessante Diskussion.

In meinen Augen müssen die Locals vor Ort den Dialog suchen. Es bringt mMn nichts, auf einen Dachverband zu warten oder auf eine generelle "Lösung von oben". Genausowenig wird sich bei zunehmender Beliebtheit des Sports, Ebike Nutzung usw. die Situation entschärfen. Die Zeiten, in denen wenige MTBler entspannt unter dem Radar fliegen konnten, sind wohl vorbei. Da helfen langfristig wohl auch keine (durchaus richtigen und gut gemeinten) Appelle, sich ruhig zu verhalten, Trails zu meiden usw.

Nur eine direkte Initiative vor Ort von Leuten, die sich bereit erklären, sich konkret mit den zuständigen Ämtern, Förstern usw. für legale Trails einzusetzen kann hier etwas bewirken. Damit liegt also der Ball zunächst in unserem Feld. Diesen Weg versuchen wir am Hoxberg zu gehen.

Ein Dachverband oder sowas in der Art wäre trotzdem hilfreich in meinen Augen, um politisches Gewicht zu erhalten, zur Vernetzung und um auch z.B. als Ansprechpartner zu dienen.

VG


----------



## <NoFear> (9. Juni 2020)

Servus Ruffy110, 

ich meinte mit obigem Post nicht, dass wir auf die Allheiligkeit der DIMB oder eines anderen Verbandes warten sollten, sondern viel eher dass aus den Reihen der MTBler des Saarlandes etwas erwächst, damit wir - wie du auch geschrieben hast - als MTBler POLITISCHES GEWICHT und GEHÖR bekommen!!
Ich denke, was gerade in Homburg und den anderen Hotspots passiert ist eine Art "Blaupause" für das gesamte Saarland! Da wird jetzt mal überall mit dem DAMPFHAMMER draufgeschlagen und geschaut, ob sich danach noch jmd zur Wehr setzt.

Natürlich müssen wir LOCALS  für den Erhalt möglichst vieler HOMeTrails schnellstmöglich den Kontakt mit dem Förster suchen. Davor muss man sich jedoch selbst abstimmen!


----------



## <NoFear> (10. Juni 2020)

phoenicks schrieb:


> ... & hier schon die 'Wiedergutmachung' der Zeitung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...












						Legale Trails statt Streckensperrungen: Wie geht es weiter in Cronenberg? - MTB-News.de
					

Gibt es bald eine Lösung für die aktuelle Problematik in Cronenberg? Wir haben David Mörs, der sich für die Legalisierung von Trails einsetzt, interviewt!




					www.mtb-news.de
				




*Legale Trails statt Streckensperrungen - Wie geht es weiter in Cronenberg?*


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Juni 2020)

Da jedes Bundesland ihre eigene Walgesetzte hat, wird eine Gesammtregelung wohl nie möglich sein, erste Schritte wie z.Z. In C. muss jede Gemeinde selber einleiten, erst wenn sich zeigt das es an vielen Stellen möglich ist zusammen zu kommen und einen Konsens da ist, kann man den nächsten Schritt machen.


----------



## phoenicks (14. Juni 2020)

guckst Du:






Mal davon abgesehen dass die 'Wanderer' (bestens ausgerüstet für den begangenen Weg) mit ihrer Streckenwahl etwas daneben gegriffen haben... aaaaber:
Genauso geht das!
Ich bleibe mittlerweile einfach stehen & warte bis so eine kleine Gruppe weitergezogen ist (was bei unseren örtlichen Wegen normalerweise nicht allzu lange dauert) oder biege auf eine Alternativroute ab (was bei unseren örtlichen Wegen normalerweise zahlreich gegeben ist).
Auch ein nettes Geplauder wirkt deeskalierend...
Vor allem bei älteren Menschen sollte man aber mit dem 'ich hab noch viel Zeit' vorsichtig sein - das hat mir mal einer krumm genommen von wegen  ....⚰


----------



## s3pp3l (14. Juni 2020)

"Ich hab Zeit" ... unzählige Male ... ist ja quasi so was wie gedrängelt  meistens lassen die Wanderer mich immer vorbei, dann hat jeder wieder seine Ruhe.

Weiß nicht, wie es in HOM ist, aber ich treffe kaum auf Wanderer. Gestern auf Pur grün 4-5 Wanderer gesehen, aber nur auf der Waldautobahn, da war Platz, eine mit Hund gerade auf dem Trail runter Richtung Oberwürzbach, der ging zur Seite. Alles entspannt.


----------



## Ochiba63 (19. Juni 2020)

Diese Schilder hängen seit einigen Tagen entlang des Saar Hunsrück Steiges und Traumschleifen. Dieses Schild ist nur 100m von Häusern entfernt und dort fahren die Kinder .


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Juni 2020)

Jetzt drehen die völlig am Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (19. Juni 2020)

Es sieht so aus als wurde auf allen Pfaden auf denen sie Radspuren gesehen haben die Schilder aufgehängt wurden.
Über den Dollberg sind zur Zeit sehr viele Touren und XC Fahrer unterwegs so viele waren das noch nie.

Bin in den letzten Wochen 2 mal von Rangern angehalten wurden die haben mir höflich gesagt dass es nicht erlaubt ist auf den Tramschleifen Pfaden zu fahren aber verboten ist es nicht.


----------



## s3pp3l (19. Juni 2020)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Diese Schilder hängen seit einigen Tagen entlang des Saar Hunsrück Steiges und Traumschleifen. Dieses Schild ist nur 100m von Häusern entfernt und dort fahren die Kinder .
> Anhang anzeigen 1068008Anhang anzeigen 1068008


oh jesses! gibt's diese Schilder auch für ausgewiesene Radwege ...dann scheuche ich morgen jeden Wanderer von der PUR ... jetzt geht's los!


----------



## s3pp3l (19. Juni 2020)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> dass es nicht erlaubt ist auf den Tramschleifen Pfaden zu fahren aber verboten ist es nicht.



 also ein Quatsch-Schild wie "Eltern haften für ihre Kinder"?


----------



## s3pp3l (19. Juni 2020)

https://www.nationalparkregion-hunsrueck-hochwald.de/rad-und-mtb.html

die werben doch sogar dafür ... habe mich direkt beschwert


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Juni 2020)

Da diese Schilder keine offiziellen Schilder sind braucht die auch keiner zu beachten!!!
Ich muss auch mal Schilder aufhängen gehen


----------



## Jobal (23. Juni 2020)

Wie ist denn die aktuelle Lage in Kirkel, ZigZack, Einstieg zum Schmetterling usw.? Ich meide die Gegend seit geraumer Zeit, aber auch am Stiefel und teilweise an den Bombtrails eskaliert jetzt die Situation. Viele Waldnutzer allgemein und auch Biker (mit und ohne E) unterwegs.

Gruß Jobal


----------



## kugliga (23. Juni 2020)

Ich war gestern am frühen Abend in Kirkel auf dem Felsenpfad, Schmetterling und Tafeltour unterwegs. Bis auf 2 Wanderer keine Menschelseele unterwegs gewesen - jedenfalls in den 1,5 Std als ich dort war. Das war vor ein paar Wochen noch deutlich anders...


----------



## phoenicks (23. Juni 2020)

... ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Die große Schwemme ist wohl durch.
Vermute durch die mediale Wiedereinführung von 'Brot&Spiele' läßt sich der gemeine dt. Michel wieder von der Glotze fesseln.


----------



## s3pp3l (23. Juni 2020)

phoenicks schrieb:


> ... ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
> Die große Schwemme ist wohl durch.
> Vermute durch die mediale Wiedereinführung von 'Brot&Spiele' läßt sich der gemeine dt. Michel wieder vor der Glotze fesseln.


super, dann werfe ich jetzt mal EbayKleinanzeigen an und schaue mir die Räder an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (5. Juli 2020)

Servus zusammen...  es ist soweit:

Stadion und Schlossbergtrails sind OFFIZIELL vom FORST gesperrt.

Das heißt - nach wie vor - diese *Trails NICHT MEHR BEFAHREN um SCHLIMMERES ZU VERHINDERN!!!!!!!*


Bitte auf andere Stecken ausweichen und hier jetzt die GROSSE BITTE:

*RÜCKSICHT NEHMEN, 110%ige RÜCKSICHT, WANDERER und andere FUßGÄNGER - ohne Ausnahme - VORFAHRT gewähren bzw. SCHRITTGESCHWINDIGKEIT!!!!*

Getreu der bekannten Beschilderung aus den TRAILPARKS:

*GEGENSEITIGE RÜCKSICHT*
*Diesen Weg benutzen Mountainbiker und Wanderer (Fußgänger) gemeinsam.*
*Wanderer haben Vorrang!*

NUR dieses Verhalten trägt zur Entspannung der Lage in Homburg auf den HOMeTrails bei!!!

Folgendes Bildmaterial zur Beachtung:


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Juli 2020)




----------



## Daniel1982 (5. Juli 2020)

Jahrelang ging es eigentlich ganz gut in Homburg, ich denk der neue Förster zeigt uns hier mal was er kann. Für mich absolut unverständlich Bäume zu Fällen um trails zu sabotieren.


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Juli 2020)

Schick dem mal den Nabu auf den Hals


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Juli 2020)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> Jahrelang ging es eigentlich ganz gut in Homburg, ich denk der neue Förster zeigt uns hier mal was er kann. Für mich absolut unverständlich Bäume zu Fällen um trails zu sabotieren.



*Das* ist der derzeitige "coronabedingte" NUTZUNGSDRUCK im Wald: Seid mir ned bös, aber mittlerweile ist doch jeder Vogel und Vogelscheuche im Wald unterwegs und macht einen auf Pseudosportler (im APRIL war es EXTREM, wirklich ABARTIG) !!!
*Vor* Corona sind viele von diesen lieben Mitmenschen auf der Couch vor der Glotze verfault. Bewegung, Sport und das große *unbekannte* Ding "Wald" genannt, wurden von denen gemieden, wie  der Teufel das Weihwasser.
Und wenn ich dann sehe zu was das führt... Einmal-Atemmasken achtlos weggeworfen und im Wald entsorgt, darüber hinaus Tempotaschentücher, Verpackungsmüll von der Vesper, kaputte GLASflaschen (Wein, Bier), Kippen...
Und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass diese lieben Mitmenschen es auch waren, die bei der Stadt und beim Forst den MTB-Verkehr gemeldet und Leute angeschwärzt haben... mit den jetzt bekannten Folgen.
Es ist einfach nur noch zum Fortlaufen. Ich bin selbst zur Zeit - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - lieber "laufend" unterwegs und betrachte die Entwicklung mit Abstand und Laufschuhen ...


----------



## s3pp3l (5. Juli 2020)

"zufriedenstellend Lösung für alle Beteiligten" lässt ja schon hoffen, dass da Leute am Planen / Überlegen sind ... außer es steht nur so als Floskel da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (10. Juli 2020)

Es geht weiter, Saarbrücken ist auch platt gemacht worden, hat mir gestern jemand gesagt, bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Daniel1982 (10. Juli 2020)

In Saarbrücken ist nur am Homburg zerstört worden. So blöd wie es sich anhört war das ein Versehen. Aktuell gibt's in sb Verhandlungen über eine legalisierung bestimmter trails. Darum wird vom forst in sb auch nichts sabotiert. Leider hat man vergessen den Förster der im Bereich am Homburg tätig ist zu informieren.


----------



## <NoFear> (16. Juli 2020)

Aktueller Stand 

http://www.sr.de/sr/home/nachrichten/panorama/runder_tisch_august_mountainbiker_100.html


----------



## <NoFear> (16. Juli 2020)

... im Rahmen eines Runden Tisches nun mit allen Interessensgruppen beraten. Teilnehmen sollen sowohl Vertreter des saarländischen Tourismus und des Naturschutzes, als auch der Saarforst und *die Mountainbiker*. 

*WER* ist das? Oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Juli 2020)

Mach mich mal schlau


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Juli 2020)

Milli, Jan, Daniel von den Saarbrücker Jungs, wurde mir gesagt, es geht auch nur um Saarbrücker


----------



## <NoFear> (16. Juli 2020)

Wir brauchen eine "_DIMB IG PRO MTB Saarland" _- oder sowas in die Richtung - also mit einer bundesweit agierenden Organisation im Hintergrund - die auch belastbar und fähig ist DRUCK zu machen.

*Die o.g. IG muss ("am Runden Tisch") für ALLE sprechen*, da das Problem kein reines Saarbrücker Problem ist - das gesamte Saarland von Nord nach Süd, von West noch Ost ist betroffen!

Wir haben hier bei den HOMeTrails den "diplomatischen Gang eingelegt" - ein Gespräch mit dem Förster wird alsbald (zunächst im kleinen Kreis) stattfinden.

Stay tuned.... ?


----------



## <NoFear> (16. Juli 2020)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Mach mich mal schlau


Danke für die Info!!


----------



## nachtradler (26. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen, in Kirkel geht der Schilderwald auch los. Seit Freitag am Felsenpfad und Schmetterling.



Und vor etwa 4 Wochjen wurden Zufahrten mit Bäumen zugelegt.


----------



## <NoFear> (26. Juli 2020)

@*nachtradler: Merci für die INFO!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (26. Juli 2020)

Wenn man sich diesen Artikel auf saarforst.de durchliest, merkt man mal wieder von *woher der Wind weht*!






						Aktuelle Meldungen - Freizeitsport im Wald - nicht auf Kosten der Natur
					

Konflikte ergaben sich in letzter Zeit bei den Kletterfelsen in der Kernzone Kirkel. So werden Felsen beklettert, an denen das Klettern gar nicht zugelassen ist.




					www.saarland.de
				




_"Verbandsvorsteher des Biosphärenzweckverband Bliesgau, Landrat Dr. Theophil Gallo, begrüßt die Ankündigung von Umweltminister Reinhold Jost, sich des Themas „Mountainbiking im Wald“ stärker anzunehmen und Ordnungswidrigkeiten nicht länger zu tolerieren. ..."_

Ach ,der gute Theo... und der gute Reinhold -  immer wieder schön, wenn Vollprofis am Werk sind und Entscheidungen treffen   - EINMAL MIT PROFIS ARBEITEN ???

Wenn es nach dem Biosphärenzweckverband Bliesgau  geht, gehören die MTBler und Kletterer komplett ausm Wald auf die Straße und in die Kletterhalle *verbannt*.
Seit dem Aufkommen des Biosphärenzweckverbandes und diesem BiosphärenKÄSE hat sich die Situation zwischen Forst und MTBler, Kletterer, Hundebesitzer, Waldbesitzer, Waldnutzer allgmein  zusehens verschlechtert.


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (26. Juli 2020)

Was kostet denn der ihr sogenanntes Bußgeld? Zudem müssen die einen ja auch erst mal erwischen ?. 

Das man da nicht mal jedem sein Leben leben lassen kann. Echt unmöglich. 

Fahre die Wege eigentlich öfter. Allerdings nur während der Woche. Wenn man Wanderer sieht wird freundlich gegrüßt und angehalten. Wo ist da bitte das Problem für die Herren.


----------



## <NoFear> (26. Juli 2020)

MetalOfSchnitzl schrieb:


> Was kostet denn der ihr sogenanntes Bußgeld? Zudem müssen die einen ja auch erst mal erwischen ?.
> 
> Das man da nicht mal jedem sein Leben leben lassen kann. Echt unmöglich.
> 
> Fahre die Wege eigentlich öfter. Allerdings nur während der Woche. Wenn man Wanderer sieht wird freundlich gegrüßt und angehalten. Wo ist da bitte das Problem für die Herren.



Zum Bußgeld: Frag google oder informiere dich in den Gesetzestexten/ Verordnungen...


*WO das Problem ist?*... Das Problem ist die derzeitige Änderung des *"WALDNUTZUNGSVERHALTENS" *(CORONA sei Dank!) vieler Menschen.

Alles war/ist immer noch  geschlossen Fitnessstudios, Fussballstadien, Musikfestivals, Sportstätten, etc. eines war (schon IMMER da) *DER WALD* : Viele Menschen verspüren den Drang dieser coronabedingten "Einengung ihrer persönlichen Freiheit" - à la Sicherheitsabstand, Mundschutz tragen, Reisewarnungen, etc. - etwas entgegen zu setzten und haben den WALD nun für sich "NEU" entdeckt und es gibt zunehmend NUTZUNGSKONFLIKTE. 
Die vielen Wanderer, die es coronabedingt in den Wald zieht, klagen über die zunehmende Anzahl an MTBlern (viele fahren nicht in Urlaub und haben Geld zur Verfügung - dieses wird dann z.B. in ein EBIKE gesteckt, da man ja in seinem Urlaub irgendetwas mit den Kleinen machen muss).

Das KLAGEN der Wanderer wird aufgrund ihrer* BESSEREN LOBBY* eher von den zuständigen Stellen (Politik, Behörden, etc.) gehört/erhört und man sieht sich gezwungen zu reagieren!

Hierzu ist natürlich auch das *politische Kalkül* zu bedenken - *WER *gehört zur größeren WÄHLERGRUPPE, die mir bei der nächsten Wahl zur *WIEDERWAHL *verhilft und damit den *MACHTERHALT *sichert?! 
RICHTIG - der oder die WANDERER... nicht der MTBler - weil wir MTBler einfach (immer noch) zu einfältig sind, um uns in einer starken LOBBY zu ORGANISIEREN!

*Hätte es diesen coronabedingten Nutzungsdruck nicht gegeben - und davon bin ich felsenfest überzeugt - dann hätte das problemlose und geduldete Nebeneinander im Wald Fortbestand gehabt und der Saarforst wäre hier nicht in Zugzwang.*


Man müsste einen spitzfindigen JURISTEN mal genau fragen, wie das mit der Verkehrssicherungspflicht ist - denn wenn bereits der BGH in Karlsruhe (nicht zu verwechseln mit dem BVerfG) hier auf die Eigenverantwortlichkeit der Waldnutzer in seinen Urteilen verweist, dann ist die vielfach zitierte Verkehrssicherungspflicht meines Erachtens längst "ausgehebelt" und als Argument längst nicht mehr "brauchbar"!!!


So viel dazu...


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (26. Juli 2020)

Das Gesetz mit der Haftung gehört echt abgeschafft. Dann dürfte man auch als Wanderer nicht mehr in den Wald...

Wie gesagt ich halte das weiterhin so. Rücksicht auf andere nehmen. Freundlich sein und zu Stosszeiten sowie an Feiertagen solche Wege meiden. Bin bisher gut so gefahren.


----------



## <NoFear> (26. Juli 2020)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Zum Bußgeld: Frag google oder informiere dich in den Gesetzestexten/ Verordnungen...
> 
> 
> *WO das Problem ist?*... Das Problem ist die derzeitige Änderung des *"WALDNUTZUNGSVERHALTENS" *(CORONA sei Dank!) vieler Menschen.
> ...



In Ergänzung hierzu DER FALL und DAS URTEIL vom BGH:

In seiner Begründung verweist der BGH insbesondere auch auf das Bundeswaldgesetz und das Landeswaldgesetz Saarland, nach dem das Betreten des Waldes für jedermann zum Erholungszwecke auf eigene Gefahr gestattet ist. „Da der Waldbesucher den Wald auf eigene Gefahr nutzt, ist eine Haftung des Waldbesitzers für waldtypische Gefahren ausgeschlossen“, so die Richter. Sie sehen die Verkehrssicherungspflicht des Waldbesitzers auf die Sicherung gegen solche Gefahren beschränkt, die nicht waldtypisch, sondern im Wald atypisch sind. „Die Haftungsbeschränkung auf atypische Gefahren gilt auch für Waldwege. Der Waldbesucher, der auf eigene Gefahr Waldwege betritt, kann grundsätzlich nicht erwarten, dass der Waldbesitzer Sicherungsmaßnahmen gegen waldtypische Gefahren ergreift.
Mit waldtypischen Gefahren muss der Waldbesucher stets, also auch auf Wegen rechnen. Er ist primär selbst für seine Sicherheit verantwortlich. Risiken, die ein freies Bewegen in der Natur mit sich bringt, gehören grundsätzlich zum entschädigungslosen hinzunehmenden allgemeinen Lebensrisiko“, so aus der Urteilsbegründung. „Dass der Waldbesucher die waldtypischen Gefahren selbst tragen muss, ist gleichsam der Preis für die eingeräumte Betretungsbefugnis. Dass der Waldbesitzer grundsätzlich keine Pflicht trifft, den Verkehr auf Waldwegen gegen waldtypische Gefahren zu sichern, entspricht auch der nunmehr in § 14 Bundeswaldgesetz (BWaldG) für das Betreten des Waldes getroffenen Regelung“.









						DStGB - Urteil des BGH zur Verkehrssicherungspflicht im Wald
					

„Eine Haftung des Waldbesitzers wegen Verletzung der Verkehrssicherungspflicht besteht grundsätzlich nicht für waldtypische Gefahren“, urteilten jetzt die …




					www.dstgb.de


----------



## <NoFear> (26. Juli 2020)

Bundeswaldgesetz:



Punkte 3 und 4 gilt besondere Beachtung.


----------



## Ochiba63 (26. Juli 2020)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Bundeswaldgesetz:
> Anhang anzeigen 1088906
> Punkte 3 und 4 gilt besondere Beachtung.


Im Nationalpark sind die Verbotsschilder inzwischen auch an Wegen aufgestellt die man mit dem Auto befahren kann. Und auch von den Rangern befahren werden.


----------



## s3pp3l (26. Juli 2020)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1088812


Schönes Schild, war sicher viel Arbeit ... vermisse so etwas mit der Botschaft "Schutt abladen verboten" ... hätte ich Bock, müsste ich Jost (letzte geniale Idee: den Leute verbieten, Steingärten im Vorgarten anzulegen) schreiben, wo wöchentlich auf meinen Routen Zeugs abgeladen wird. Eine Vater-Sohn-Kombi mit HOM-XX-XXX Kennzeichen ist dabei sogar so nett, ihren Schutt in einen Container des Saarforst zu schippen, immerhin.

Schön auch der Absatz "klettern, wo klettern nicht erlaubt ist" ... Was soll das? Jemand klettert einen Felsen hoch, dafür müssten heutige Jugendliche ein Lob bekommen.


----------



## <NoFear> (26. Juli 2020)

Wir leben in ner teilweise verkehrten und verkappten Welt...
Ironie und Widerspruch gehören zum Alltag, mehr denn je...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (26. Juli 2020)

Ich befürchte du musst mit den Gegebenheiten leben, wir haben und bekommen wohl keine Rechte, ich persönlich fahr halt im Moment dort wo es geht.


----------



## kugliga (26. Juli 2020)

Ich war am Freitag noch in Kirkel und hab die Schilder erst später aufm Rückweg gesehen. Wenn man vom Frauenbrunnen aus die Tafeltour fährt, sind da nämlich keine Verbotsschilder - nur in der anderen Richtung. Aber es hilft ja nichts...


----------



## spicy-doc (27. Juli 2020)

Ich kann da nur zustimmen... Jahrelang alles ohne Probleme... bei Corona überall E-Biker, Vollbremser.....
evtl sollte man die Schilder mit einer Nachricht am den Förster ergänzen....Jogger bitte ohne Ohrenstöpsel, Kinder an die Leine...Autos aus dem Wald...

Spass bei Seite, wir müssen uns organisieren.....


----------



## spicy-doc (27. Juli 2020)

evtl. sollten wir einen Brief an unseren Ministerpräsidenten schreiben, der ist doch Reiter und so auch immer am Rande der Legalität....


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Juli 2020)

Wusste ich gar ned... INSIDERINFO... ?


----------



## Schmal (27. Juli 2020)

Ich habe schon im April befürchtet dass das nicht gut ausgeht mit diesen Massen die plötzlich im Wald unterwegs sind bzw. waren..... 

Gerade in Kirkel kann man aber auch das geänderte Nutzungsverhalten durch „uns“ bewusst beobachten - ich bin dort seit ca. 30 Jahren unterwegs; um die 25 Jahre lang sahen die Trails nahezu unverändert aus; erst in den letzten Jahren sieht man dass immer mehr Gelände weggebremst wird, neue Umfahrungen angelegt werden etc.

Egal welche Gruppe sich jetzt dafür verantwortlich zeigt - ob es jetzt an E-Bikes, schweren Fullies, Touris oder einfach nur an Leuten liegt, die zu arg an der Bremse hängen - ein Stück weit haben „wir“ uns die aktuelle Entwicklung vielleicht auch selbst zuzuschreiben.

Aber davon ab sind Verbote nach meiner Erfahrung völlig überdimensioniert. Ich für meinen Teil hatte noch nie  Probleme in dem Gebiet. Wochenenden, vor allem Sonntag Nachmittage, meiden, vorausschauend fahren, bei Begegnungen mit Wanderern freundlich bleiben, Platz machen - dann klappt das eigentlich. Ich kann mich an keine wirklich negative Reaktion erinnern.

Ich glaube (oder zumindest hoffe ich), dass die allermeisten sich genau so verhalten und keinen Anlass für Konflikte geben. Ausnahmen oder schwarze Schafe wird es geben, aber das ist bekanntlich überall so.

Es gab doch mal einen runden Tisch als das Biosphären-Thema hochgekocht ist - sind diese Kontakte vielleicht noch aktiv?

Gibt es Insider, die genauer benennen können was für das zusehends rauere Klima momentan auslösend war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (27. Juli 2020)

Es wurde vom Saarforst aus schon Anfang des Jahres die Order ausgegeben Ilegale Trail zu sperren, die Order kam von ganz oben und betrifft das ganze Saarland, so wie man liest auch wohl in anderen Bundesländern, wer dafür verantwortlich war kann ich nicht sagen. 
Es gibt ja jetzt einige Gespräche in verschiedenen Regionen ob das zu was führt wird sich zeigen, denke halt wenn die uns was genehmigen läuft das nur auf weitere Sperrungen hinaus, eine Lenkung auf langweilige Strecken hat wohl keiner Lust.
Wir sollten uns für das allgemeine Befahren aller Strecken einsetzen


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Juli 2020)

Schmal schrieb:


> Ich habe schon im April befürchtet dass das nicht gut ausgeht mit diesen Massen die plötzlich im Wald unterwegs sind bzw. waren.....
> 
> Gerade in Kirkel kann man aber auch das geänderte Nutzungsverhalten durch „uns“ bewusst beobachten - ich bin dort seit ca. 30 Jahren unterwegs; um die 25 Jahre lang sahen die Trails nahezu unverändert aus; erst in den letzten Jahren sieht man dass immer mehr Gelände weggebremst wird, neue Umfahrungen angelegt werden etc.
> 
> ...



Ein Bruder im Geiste..., dem ist NICHTS hinzuzufügen!!! ?? ?? ?? ?? ? 

Wir HOMeTrail-Locals sind dran, haben die Woche einen VorOrt-Termin mit den Offiziellen.


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (27. Juli 2020)

Das illegal gebaute Sachen ein No Go sind ist uns denke ich allen bewusst. Das ist auch echt ein Problem wenn Leute sowas machen. Das wirft ein schlechtes Licht auf alle. Genauso wenn Leute während der Brut und Setz Zeit ihre Hunde durch den Wald rennen lassen oder die Wanderer den Müll im Wald hinterlassen. 

Will damit jetzt keinen der genannten an den
Pranger stellen. Ich Wander selbst gerne und oft. Und auch mit meinen beiden Hunden. 

Es muss doch einfach nur Rücksicht gegenseitig genommen werden und gut ist. 

Zudem ist der Felsenpfad Schmetterlingspfad und Co nun mal kein illegal gebauter Weg ?. 

Von mir aus können die ja sagen an Sonn und Feiertagen ist es untersagt auf konkret brannten wegen zu fahren um Konflikte zu vermeiden aber ein generelles Verbot find ich nicht gut. Das löst auch nicht das Problem meiner Meinung nach. 

Und wenn das Argument mit derach so tolle Pur kommt. Die ist ganz schön ja aber sie ist für mich kein Ersatz. 

Die ist das halbe Jahr von Harvestern zerstört oder die Beschilderung fehlt... Und anspruchsvoll ist sie aus Sicht eines Trail-Liebhabers bis auf 1-2 Stellen auch nicht gerade.


----------



## Dämon__ (27. Juli 2020)

MetalOfSchnitzl schrieb:


> Das illegal gebaute Sachen ein No Go sind ist uns denke ich allen bewusst.


Warum, die meisten Wanderwege waren vorher auch nur Trampelpfade die irgendjemand mal angelegt hat, auch wir Biker haben Wege angelegt wo dann irgendwann wanderschilder aufgehängt wurden. 
Warum soll ich die jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr befahren dürfen?
Das in Homburg speziell es jetzt so ausartet sind die Trailbauer selber schuld weil Sie es übertrieben haben.
Hatte ich schon vor 2-3 Jahren denen gesagt das es irgendwann knallt.
Das ganze Stravagedöns hat auch ordentlich dazu beigetragen das es zu Konflikten gekommen ist!


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (27. Juli 2020)

Ich mein mit illegal so Sachen wie Rampen aus Holz etc. 

Ich war letzte Woche mal nach Homburg gefahren. Über Schwarzenacker nach Kirberg und dann einmal eine schöne runde durch den Wald (Schwanenweier,Orangerie..) 
Ist ein ganz toller Wald. War da vor einigen Jahren auch mal dort auf einer Ctf. 

Hab da von irgendwelchen Verboten jetzt nix gesehen. Darf ich fragen wo es da Probleme gibt? Ist irgendwie an mir vorbei gegangen.


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Juli 2020)

Eigentlich ALLES Schöne im Bereich Schlossberg / Stadion...

Guggst du hier:  https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/touren-in-homburg.502681/post-16722693


----------



## Schmal (28. Juli 2020)

Evtl. kamen da einfach Sachen zusammen die jetzt eskalieren - über die Jahre immer mehr Gebaue und illegale Trail-Anlagen von Pseudo-Red Bullisten, denke das war schon immer ein Dorn im Auge, wenn auch bislang nicht spürbar reagiert wurde. Dann immer mehr E-Bikes, und nun noch die Corona-Massen..... Letzteres wird auch nicht zur Entspannung beigetragen haben.

Wie geht man damit um? Nicht ganz einfach.

Ich glaube man wird da nur Druck aus dem Kessel bekommen wenn der Forst offizielle Areale und Strecken, meinetwegen sogar mit Park-Charakter, anbietet in denen man sich austoben kann. Damit wird man illegale Bauten nicht gänzlich verhindern, aber gewiss eindämmen. Wahrscheinlich wären auch nicht wenige froh, wenn es da abgesegnete Bereiche gäbe, und nicht laufend die Uhr tickt bis die eigenen Mühen abgesperrt oder zugeworfen werden.

Vielleicht blieben so auch Gebiete unbehelligt, in denen es schon seit Jahrzehnten im Graubereich  nebeneinander funktioniert hat.

Einfach nur den mahnenden Zeigefinger heben und pauschale Verbote mit der Gießkanne verteilen wird jedenfalls nichts lösen - im Gegenteil. Damit entstehen nur noch mehr Spannungen, davon ab dass viele mitbestraft werden die eigentlich gar nichts dafür können.

Die Trail- und Park-artige Spielart unseres Sports gibt es nun mal und wird auch nicht mehr verschwinden. Dem muss auch der Forst sich stellen und kann das Ganze nicht einfach nur in Richtung Illegalität abschieben.

Ausgenommen sind E-Bikes - die Dinger haben auf den Trails nichts verloren und gehören dort in der Tat verboten.


----------



## pwqwerty (28. Juli 2020)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Bundeswaldgesetz:
> Anhang anzeigen 1088906
> Punkte 3 und 4 gilt besondere Beachtung.



Danke für den Text und deine generelle mühe, ich habe mir den Text ausgedruckt und werde diesen in Zukunft beim MTB fahren mitführen. Ich möchte den "Ranger" sehen der mir dann bestätigt das er mich
1. Meines Rechtes der Erholung beraubt
2. Mir plausibel erklärt, dass ein Schmetterlingspfad kein Weg ist (ich kann dem Menschen dann auch gerne einen Duden empfehlen, dann kann er die Definition von "Weg" gerne selbst nachsehen.
3. Zudem fühle ich mich in meinem Recht der freien Entfaltung und in meiner Freiheit Beraubt.
4. ich glaube keinem Menschen im Wald der sich als irgendein "Ranger" ausgibt, immerhin könnte ich auch mit einem Spaghettimonsterausweiß herumlaufen und Leute für irgendwas festnehmen oder ähnliches. Die können gerne die Polizei anrücken lassen und die können mit mir dann gerne Punkte 1-4 gerne erneut durchgehen.

Auch wenn das ganze jetzt sehr trotzig und aggressiv klingt, ich denke, wenn man ruhig und sachlich argumentiert sollte man so das Gespräch in eine positive Richtung lenken können. Ich bin zwar nicht oft dort unterwegs, aber wenn ich Lust habe, werde ich weiterhin dort Fahren.

Ganz wichtig:

Ich weiß, dass du, nofear oft sagst Füße stillhalten (bezogen auf die homtrails) aber das Problem ist: wenn hier kein Gegenwind kommt fühlen sich die "Ranger" in ihrem tun bestätigt und denken in ein paar Monaten "Die Wanderer freuen sich alle das keine Radfahrer mehr unterwegs sind, aber es kommen keine Beschwerden der Radfahrer, also haben wir ja alles richtig gemacht" <- genau dagegen muss irgendetwas getan werden, auch wenn weiterhin dort Fahren nicht die beste Lösung dafür ist, aber wenn ich mal zu einem Gespräch mit einem "Ranger" komme, werde ich ihn Fragen, was sein Lösungsvorschlag ist, bzw. wo ich mich hinwenden kann.


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Juli 2020)

Bedenke beim Argumentieren mit den Offiziellen, dass das ein Auszug aus dem Bundeswaldgesetz ist. Darüber hinaus hat jedoch jedes Bundesland ein eigenes Landeswaldgesetz, das man in die Waagschale werfen muss. 

Bedenke auch, dass in einem Biosphärenreservat andere "Regeln" gelten. Deren Sinnhaftigkeit darf man gerne hinterfragen. 

Zu deinem Vorschlag es muss Druck und Gegenwind von den Radfahrern kommen... 
Alles gut und schön, ich frag mich immer von WEM denn?? 
Wir sprechen im Saarland längst nicht mit EINER STARKEN Stimme. Es gibt einzelne Strohfeuer, die aber keinen Flächenbrand entfachen können - damit meine ich, dass momentan (NOCH) jede Region für sich selbst kämpft. Eine einende Stimme gibt es derzeit noch nicht.

Ich selbst denke, je mehr man derzeit "deeskalierend" handelt, desto größer ist das Wohlwollen der anderen Seite und desto mehr kann man evtl bei Verhandlungen rausschlagen. 
Uneinsichtigkeit und Sturheit im Sinne - "ich fahre jetzt einfach weiter und SCHEI$$E auf die Sperrungen" - bringen derzeit nichts... GAR NICHTS. 
Zumal uns die derzeitigen SportNOOBS (Pseudosportler, die es wegen Corona ins Freie drängt und dann halt mal aufs MTB steigen) auf den Trails eh teilweise ein Strich durch die RECHNUNG machen und auf deren Niveau möchte ich mich nicht begeben. 

Da ich mich mit der Situation nicht abgeben und anfreunden kann, ist bekannt. Wie auch? Ich bin überzeugter MTBler und vorzugsweise auf den HOMeTrails unterwegs - Pauschale Sperrungen wegen den Coronabekloppten, Pseudosportlern und Waldmassentouristen halte ich auch für überzogen. Aber wir müssen mit dem Saarforst versuchen auf diplomatischem Wege eine Lösung hinzubekommen. Ich glaube fest daran, dass WIR (zumindest bei unserem Förster) auf offene Ohren stoßen werden!


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Juli 2020)

Alles unter einen Hut zu bekommen wird wohl nicht möglich sein, allein schon wegen der verschiedenen Wald/Landbesitzer, dann kommt noch Forst, Gemeinde, Umweltamt usw. und die viel diskutierte Haftung!
Schaut euch an wie lange es dauert eine offizielle Strecke zu genehmigen.
Ich fahr jetzt und nicht im Tot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spicy-doc (28. Juli 2020)

Klar, aber wenn alle so denken,dürfen wir irgendwann nur noch mit Hollandrädern auf Waldautobahnen,wenn sie uns nicht ganz aus dem Wald verbannnen...Ich denke, wir sollten uns, wie nofear richtig schreibt, angemessen verhalten, um dann so viel wie möglich zu halten....

Wenn man die Schilder in Homburg richtig liest, bleibt etws Hoffnung (Vorletzter Satz .......)


----------



## Daniel1982 (28. Juli 2020)

Ausgenommen sind E-Bikes - die Dinger haben auf den Trails nichts verloren und gehören dort in der Tat verboten.
[/QUOTE]

Was ein Bullshit, die meisten hier in in der Gruppe kennen mich. Ich hab sehr lang in Hom mit den Jungs Trails angelegt und gepflegt. Mittlerweile fahre auch ich ein ebike, weil es mir einfach Spaß macht. 
Und jetzt soll ich die von mir mit geshapten Trails nicht mehr befahren dürfen. 
Was ist für dich das Problem?
Wie man sieht ist die Problematik bundesweit, und das Problem ist aus meiner Sicht ganz klar corona geschuldet. 
Ob e oder ohne spielt hier in der Problematik keine Rolle.


----------



## phoenicks (28. Juli 2020)

es ist die schiere Masse an Ein- u. Umsteigern, egal ob motorisiert o. nicht, die die letzten Monate in den Wald geströmt ist.
Viele kennen weder Entwicklungsgeschichte unseres Sports, die seitdem begleitenden Querelen mit anderen Waldnutzern, noch die korrekte Verhaltensweise auf Waldwegen. Bei taufrischen Neulingen kommt dann noch mangelnde Ausdauer/Koordination sowie Fahrpraxis u. - technik dazu. Deshalb greift man lieber zum angepriesenen E-, der Motor wird's schon richten...

Meiner Meinung nach dürfte ein Neuling/Käufer sein Ebike erst vom Verkäufer bekommen wenn er die TrailRules auswendig/sinngemäß aufsagen kann & auch dazu bereit ist sich auf dem Weg (wertneutral) daran zu halten!

'Alten Hasen' traue ich den Umstieg zum E- auch ohne Schulstunde zu....


----------



## Daniel1982 (28. Juli 2020)

phoenicks schrieb:


> es ist die schiere Masse an Ein- u. Umsteigern, egal ob motorisiert o. nicht, die die letzten Monate in den Wald geströmt ist.
> Viele kennen weder Entwicklungsgeschichte unseres Sports, die seitdem begleitenden Querelen mit anderen Waldnutzern, noch die korrekte Verhaltensweise auf Waldwegen. Bei taufrischen Neulingen kommt dann noch mangelnde Ausdauer/Koordination sowie Fahrpraxis u. - technik dazu. Deshalb greift man lieber zum angepriesenen E-, der Motor wird's schon richten...
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach dürfte ein Neuling/Käufer sein Ebike erst vom Verkäufer bekommen wenn er die TrailRules auswendig/sinngemäß aufsagen kann & auch dazu bereit ist sich auf dem Weg (wertneutral) daran zu halten!



Hat auch nix mit den ebike's zu tun.
Wieviel 12 jährige ballern mit ihren Btwin Rädern mit dem Fullface geisteskrank durch den Wald.
Die trail rules bekommen teilweise ja die race hardtailer nicht auf die Reihe.
Es ist scheiß egal ob hardtail, enduro, gravel oder ebike, die Herrschaften wo drauf sitzen machen die Probleme.


----------



## spicy-doc (28. Juli 2020)

Wir haben noch die E-[Moto]Crosser vergessen...........


----------



## Daniel1982 (28. Juli 2020)

Genau, in Berus sind die Jungs mit der 500er Vollcross den Hot-Dog trail hoch. 
Dementsprechend hat der Trail dann auch ausgesehen. 
Ich bin der Meinung bei manchen hat Corona es Hirn angegriffen.


----------



## Schmal (28. Juli 2020)

Völlig d‘accord. Das Problem ist nicht das Bike, sondern das was draufsitzt. Dass man auch mit einem Baumarkt-Bike shice und rücksichtslos fahren kann versteht sich von selbst.

Aber: mir ging es um bestehende sensible Trails, wie Felsenwege, Schmetterlingspfad etc.
Ich spreche dir keinesfalls ab, dass du als erfahrener Biker (so liest es sich) auch in der Lage bist, ein E-Bike angepasst zu bewegen, Doch auf wie viele trifft das wirklich zu? Mit Verlaub - die Regel ist es nicht.

Negativbeispiele bzw. deren Auswirkungen habe ich schon genügend beobachtet - da wird mit ordentlich Nm auf der Kette mit dem 25 kg-Trümmer einfach über alles drübergerotzt, harte Bremsungen sind wegen Gewicht und (zu hohem) Tempo an der Tagesordnung. Und schwups, wird eine Wurzel nach der anderen mit den fetten Pellen wegrasiert, bzw. der Trail planiert. Macht gerade in sensiblen Gebieten in der Grauzone keinen schlanken Fuß und muss nicht sein.

Ich denke die Fälle, in denen ein E-MTB wenig schonend bewegt wird sind leider die Mehrheit. Oft vielleicht auch ohne jegliche böse Absicht oder ein Bewusstsein - Federung und Power entkoppeln teilweise. Das Resultat bleibt aber das Gleiche.

Nochmal - es liegt am Fahrer. Aber der Motor macht halt auch vieles erst möglich.

Und sind wir ehrlich - bei uns ist der Motor mit den paar HM für halbwegs sportliche Fahrer nicht wirklich nötig. Auch wenn es meinetwegen Spaß macht. Aber Spaß auf den Trails kann man sehr gut ohne haben.

Wer den Motor zur Unterstützung wirklich “braucht“ (Gesundheit, Alter, mangelnde Fitness, whatever) verirrt sich eher nicht auf die Felsenwege, sondern cruist auf dem Freizeitweg oder zum Weiher - um Beispiele aufzugreifen.

*ich schiebe noch hinterher: mir geht’s dabei auch überhaupt nicht ums Prinzip, sondern rein um verursachte Spuren und Schäden. Wäre es ohne Schäden und Gefährdung anderer machbar, könnte wer mag meinetwegen sonst wie unterstützt durch den Wald düsen.


----------



## kugliga (28. Juli 2020)

Ich denke auch, dass es nicht zielführend ist sich auf Diskussionen mit irgendwelchen Rangern einzulassen - oder es auch darauf anzulegen. Deeskalation ist vermutlich die bessere Strategie in der aktuellen Situation. Ich versuche die Kirkel Päädcher erstmal zu meiden...


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Juli 2020)

kugliga schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass es nicht zielführend ist sich auf Diskussionen mit irgendwelchen Rangern einzulassen - oder es auch darauf anzulegen. Deeskalation ist vermutlich die bessere Strategie in der aktuellen Situation. Ich versuche die Kirkel Päädcher erstmal zu meiden...



Oder in der "dienstfreien Zeit"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (28. Juli 2020)

phoenicks schrieb:


> es ist die schiere Masse an Ein- u. Umsteigern, egal ob motorisiert o. nicht, die die letzten Monate in den Wald geströmt ist.
> Viele kennen weder Entwicklungsgeschichte unseres Sports, die seitdem begleitenden Querelen mit anderen Waldnutzern, noch die korrekte Verhaltensweise auf Waldwegen. *Bei taufrischen Neulingen kommt dann noch mangelnde Ausdauer/Koordination sowie Fahrpraxis u. - technik dazu.* (!!!!!!!!) Deshalb greift man lieber zum angepriesenen E-, der Motor wird's schon richten...
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach dürfte ein Neuling/Käufer sein Ebike erst vom Verkäufer bekommen wenn er die TrailRules auswendig/sinngemäß aufsagen kann & auch dazu bereit ist sich auf dem Weg (wertneutral) daran zu halten!
> ...




Dem würde ich vollumfänglich zustimmen. Ob man nun die Trailrules aufwendig kennen muss, sei jetzt mal dahingestellt – ich denke man kann es mit nem Fahranfänger vergleichen: Ein 18-jähriger Führerscheinneuling und eine aufgemotzte 250 PS Schleuder … das ist noch selten gut ausgegangen.

ABER: Wir sollten HIER jetzt nicht anfangen diversen „Antriebsvarianten“ irgendwelche Schuldzuweisungen zukommen zu lassen. Das ist fehl am Platz. Es wurde mehrfach gesagt: Das Problem *sitzt auf* und *lenkt* das Gefährt! Es ist nicht das (E)BIKE, das Probleme bereitet.

Die MTB Szene ist doch auch „nur“ ein Spiegel unserer Gesellschaft – hier findest du jeden Typen: vom Hartzer bis zum Arzt, von arm bis reich, von jung bis alt… Aber unsere Gesellschaft lebte bis Corona ziemlich „beschleunigt und schnell“. Nun kam Mitte März dann der Bruch… die Freiheit der Person wurde eingeschränkt, ob man wollte oder nicht… man musste die Pille schlucken. EIN AUSWEG war „Bewegung(sSPORT) im FREIEN“, um der Einöde zu entkommen. Die restliche Entwicklung ist bekannt – Massen strömten in die Wälder jeder mit seiner ganz eigenen IDEE der Coronakrise zumindest zeitweilig zu entfliehen. Der Wald hält das aus, nur die ganzen Menschen sind sich selbst nicht grün und gemäß „Homo homini lupus“ beisst sich die Menschheit letztendlich durch ihre Rücksichtslosigkeit und dieser Egomanie selbst. Jeder dachte oder denkt er hat „mehr Rechte“ als sein Gegenüber. Es kam zu Beschwerden, Anzeigen, Leserbriefen etc. – und das mittlerweile in GANZ Deutschland. Ich denke, da muss sich jeder ein Stück weit selbst an die eigene Nase fassen!





Dämon__ schrieb:


> Warum, die meisten Wanderwege waren vorher auch nur Trampelpfade die irgendjemand mal angelegt hat, auch wir Biker haben Wege angelegt wo dann irgendwann wanderschilder aufgehängt wurden.
> Warum soll ich die jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr befahren dürfen?
> […]
> 
> Das ganze Stravagedöns hat auch ordentlich dazu beigetragen das es zu Konflikten gekommen ist!




Der erste Absatz ist auch den Wenigsten Rotsocken bekannt oder ein Begriff. Wege, die von Bikern angelegt wurden, von Joggern, Hundebesitzern genutzt wurden, wurden allmählich als Wanderweg erkannt und auch so beschriftet!

*Strava *ist bei mir nur noch Mittel zum Zweck , also sowas wie ein KM-Zähler zum Einhalten der Kettenpflege/wechselintervalle
I.d.R. schon seit Monaten alles auf Privat oder Abonnentensicht gestellt – kein Bock mehr auf den *öffentlichen STRAVA-Rotz *– dem haben wir natürlich auch vieles zu verdanken (im negativen Sinne natürlich!)

*– weil wie sonst kommt so’n Thüringer Youtube-Honk* auf die Idee gerade auf den HOMeTrails seine MTB-Filmchen zu drehen, die er bei YT hochlädt und der SR recherchiert diese Filmchen und nimmt die Videos eines Thüringers zum Anlass um über die HOMeTrails im „Aktuellen Bericht“ zu berichten…*

(*tssstssstsss alles nur noch LÄCHERLICH und ERBÄRMLICH – diese *Selbstbeweihräucherungsgesellschaft!)*


----------



## spicy-doc (28. Juli 2020)

Überall das gleiche Thema':
www.spiegel.de/reise/deutschland/moutainbiker-versus-naturschutz-corona-verschaerft-konflikte-ums-mountainbiken-a-4791dfa2-0948-44a3-bd55-d1ed57e99f92?utm_source=pocket-newtab-global-de-DE


----------



## pwqwerty (28. Juli 2020)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Zu deinem Vorschlag es muss Druck und Gegenwind von den Radfahrern kommen...
> Alles gut und schön, ich frag mich immer von WEM denn??
> Wir sprechen im Saarland längst nicht mit EINER STARKEN Stimme. Es gibt einzelne Strohfeuer, die aber keinen Flächenbrand entfachen können - damit meine ich, dass momentan (NOCH) jede Region für sich selbst kämpft. Eine einende Stimme gibt es derzeit noch nicht.
> 
> ...



Genau deswegen würde ich gerne (auf den Trails) das Gespräch mit einem "Ranger" suchen wollen, immerhin müssen diese ja am ehesten Wissen, an wen wir uns wenden können.

Zum Thema Sturheit kann ich nur folgendes sagen: Das ist nicht das erste Hobby, an dem ich den Spaß aufgrund von Gesetzesänderungen / Umweltverbänden genommen bekommen habe, deswegen bin ich in diesem Bezug schon ein wenig vorbelastet.


----------



## spicy-doc (30. Juli 2020)

Auch in der Stadt wird es ernst


----------



## s3pp3l (30. Juli 2020)

spicy-doc schrieb:


> Auch in der Stadt wird es ernst Anhang anzeigen 1091037


ich verstehe das so, dass da ein defektes Rad herumsteht und weg soll.


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Juli 2020)

Da geht es doch um Radleichen, ist in Großstädten doch üblich, in manchen wird gar kein Zettel dran gehängt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmal (22. August 2020)

Gerade die Zusammenfassung im SR zum Runden Tisch in Sachen „Mountainbiken im Saarland“ gesehen

- das klingt doch ziemlich gut. Und umreißt manche Vorschläge und Anmerkungen die auch hier geäußert wurden. 

An dieser Stelle mal ein fettes Dankeschön an diejenigen die sich hier für uns engagieren und einbringen!


----------



## pwqwerty (23. August 2020)

danke für die info!
hier ein link:
sr - Runder Tisch


----------



## kugliga (23. August 2020)

pwqwerty schrieb:


> danke für die info!
> hier ein link:
> sr - Runder Tisch



Das klingt doch schnmal richtig gut


----------



## <NoFear> (24. August 2020)

Moin!
*Kurzer Zwischenbericht* zu der Situation auf den HOMeTrails:

Das Gespräch mit dem Förster verlief sehr positiv. Wir sind bei ihm quasi auf "offene Ohren" gestoßen und er möchte mit LOCALS vor Ort nach einer gemeinsamen Lösung suchen.

Für eine Lösung ist natürlich auch Unterstützung notwendig. Hierzu hat sich der Förster an das Homburger Kulturamt / Tourismusbüro gewandt und hat einen weiteren Gesprächstermin klargemacht. Dieser Termin bei dem die Geschäftsführung der Stadttouristik, der verantwrotliche Förster und ein Vertreter der HOMeTrails_LOCALS zugegen waren, verlief auch vielversprechend. In knapp 1,5 Stunden haben wir die Geschäftsführung davon überzeugt sich bei der Stadtspitze für die "Sache MTB in Homburg" einzusetzen und stark zu machen. Homburg hat definitiv das Potential und gilt schon jetzt als "Ausflugsmekka" für den MTB-Tourismus. Ferner profitiert die ansässige Gastronomie inkl restlichem Binnenmarkt von einer "sportlichen Attraktivierung" des Stadtgebietes durch eine ausgewiesene Nutzung der an das Stadtgebiet angrenzende Waldflächen.

Um das Ganze durchziehen zu können, ist die DIMB stark daran interessiert eine "IG Saar" neu aufleben zu lassen - als überregionale Interessenvertretung speziell für den MTB-Sport im Saarland!

Wir in Homburg agieren aus Sicht der DIMB derzeit als sogen. "Informelle Gruppe", die sich einem/dem Problem vor Ort angenommen hat.


----------



## Meta_FK (24. August 2020)

Das klingt gut. 
Danke fürs Update.


----------



## de-el (24. August 2020)

Auf jeden Fall mal ein fettes Dankeschön an alle die sich die Mühe machen hier was auf die Beine zu stellen, bin gespannt wie es weitergeht und Potenzial ist mega groß. Und denen ist klar das wir mtb'ler nicht mehr weg zu denken sind. Paar Kids haben es in schönenberg (Sandgrube) auch bald geschafft was zu legalisieren. Online petition usw. Gibt auf jeden Fall mal bescheid wenn mehr Unterstützung nötig ist.


----------



## spicy-doc (31. August 2020)

Kleine Warnung nach dem Wochenende: Auf breiten Natur-Wegen (z.b. vom Schwarzen Weg in Richtung Stumpfer Gipfel/Fischerhütte bauen LANDSCHAFTSHobbyGÄRTNER Stolperfallen für Biker hinter unübersichtlichen Stellen.... habs  beseitigt. kein Foto/Handy anbei...also Vorsicht...könnte sonst schmerzhaft werden...

Konkret war hinter einer kleinen Felskante (25 cm )im Abstand von 120-150cm eine gleichhohe Mauer errichtet, mit Steinbrocken, die aus dem Hang herausgehebelt wurden...


----------



## <NoFear> (31. August 2020)

spicy-doc schrieb:


> Kleine Warnung nach dem Wochenende: Auf breiten Natur-Wegen (z.b. vom Schwarzen Weg in Richtung Stumpfer Gipfel/Fischerhütte bauen LANDSCHAFTSHobbyGÄRTNER Stolperfallen für Biker hinter unübersichtlichen Stellen.... habs  beseitigt. kein Foto/Handy anbei...also Vorsicht...könnte sonst schmerzhaft werden...
> 
> Konkret war hinter einer kleinen Felskante (25 cm )im Abstand von 120-150cm eine gleichhohe Mauer errichtet, mit Steinbrocken, die aus dem Hang herausgehebelt wurden...



Servus. Hab zwar heute morgen in dem Bereich "Frühspocccchhhhttt" betrieben - mir ist aber nichts aufgefallen. Danke fürs Melden und Entfernen!


----------



## SomMar77 (10. November 2020)

Hallo, ich wollte mal nachfragen ob's Neuigkeiten zu den HOMe Trails gibt. Ist schon etwas länger ruhig hier im Forum. Ich meide das Gebiet jetzt schon seit Monaten komplett. Hat dich die Lage nach dem Sommer wieder etwas entschärft?


----------



## spicy-doc (11. November 2020)

Ist immer noch viel durch den Forst gesperrt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (11. November 2020)

Genau... alles was im Sommer gesperrt wurde, ist aktuell immer noch nicht fahrbar und vom Forst abgesperrt.
Einige *egoistische Trittbrettfahrer* halten sich nicht dran, bauen Umfahrungen und fahren trotzdem. Sehr zum Leid der LOCALs, die hier eine denkbare Lösung mit dem Förster anstreben.

Aktueller Stand in Kürze:

Es gab eine lokales Treffen zwischen Vertretern der Stadt, dem Saarforst und den LOCLAs, wo der Status Quo besprochen wurde. Darüber hinaus wurden denkbare Auswege und Lösungen diskutiert.
Bei einer Vor-Ort-Begehung wurden die Strecken per GPS erfasst. Somit kann man das weitere Vorgehen besser planen.
Derzeit werden die GPS-Daten mit dem Kartensystem des Saarforstes abgeglichen, um die Grundstücksbesitzer zu erfassen und um zu schauen, was bzgl einer denkbaren Legalisierung geht und was nicht.
Danach muss dann das LUA (Landesamt für Umwelt und Arbeitsschutz) )mit ins Boot geholt werden.
Das läuft dann...    alles der Reihe nach, aber es läuft... !

Aktuell lohnt es sich eh *eher weniger in Homburg* zu fahren. Der Netzbetreiber *PFALZWERKE *montiert neue Stommasten. Hierfür sind überall im Wald *MOBILE STRASSEN* mit massiven Metallplatten verlegt worden.
*Die Dinger sind nicht ohne!!!* Gerade bei Feuchtigkeit und dem nassen Herbstlaub eine Garantie mehr zum Knochenbruch.

Somit seid ihr "grob im Bilde" was passiert ist und gerade abläuft.

Viele Grüße


----------



## SomMar77 (11. November 2020)

Danke für das Update... 👍


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (12. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mir ja auch gerade mein erstes MTB (Enduro) seit zwei Jahrzehnten zusammenbaue und im Sommer, so Corona denn will, endlich mal wieder für eine Woche meine Heimat (nahe Zweibrücken) besuchen kann, stelle ich mir gerade ein paar Spots zusammen, die ich unbedingt besuchen will.
Derzeit habe ich auf meiner Liste:

Flowtrail Ottweiler
Pur - St. Ingbert
Grüne Hölle Freisen

Könnt ihr mir sonst noch etwas in der Nähe von HOM/ZW empfehlen, gerne auch offizielle Sachen

Meine letzten Erfahrungen sind zwanzig Jahre her und da war das der Kirkeler Wald und die "Tschifflicker Dell" mit Hardtail und Felgenbremsen. Gesprungen sind wird trotzdem, aber definitiv nicht so weit

Auch Hinweise auf eine gute Komoot Tour nehme ich gerne, solange verwurzelte, steinige oder sprunglastige Abschnitte dabei sind


----------



## s3pp3l (12. Februar 2021)

"Trailpark Hoxberg" nebenan kannst du mal noch einen Blick reinwerfen. Für saarländische Verhältnisse aber eher weiter weg von HOM,... aber du hast ja auch Freisen drin


----------



## spicy-doc (11. April 2021)

Hallo an alle!
Bitte an alle im Homwald gesperrte Trails meiden, sonst scheitert der Versuch, sie mit Forst und Stadt zu legalisieren! WIR ARBEITEN DRAN!!


----------



## de-el (11. April 2021)

Sollte man es nicht auch mal auf ein Blatt Papier bringen und an paar spots aufhängen um das befahren einzudämmen, denke viele wissen nicht das der Versuch unternommen wird was zu legalisieren,etwas Papier und paar Klarsichthülle sollten nicht das Problem sein. Ausdruck und aufhängen würde ich es auch wenn erwünscht.


----------



## Biker 82 (12. April 2021)

de-el schrieb:


> Sollte man es nicht auch mal auf ein Blatt Papier bringen und an paar spots aufhängen um das befahren einzudämmen, denke viele wissen nicht das der Versuch unternommen wird was zu legalisieren,etwas Papier und paar Klarsichthülle sollten nicht das Problem sein. Ausdruck und aufhängen würde ich es auch wenn erwünscht.


Wenn eine Absperrung bewusst ignoriert wird, hilft ein Zettel auch nicht weiter. Mache halten sich halt einfach an keine Regeln #arschlöcher


----------



## spicy-doc (12. April 2021)

Na, so würde ich es nicht sehen,

wenn es von Biker zu Biker geht, ist hoffentlich mit bessere Einsicht zu rechnen, ansonsten hast du doch recht...


Biker 82 schrieb:


> Wenn eine Absperrung bewusst ignoriert wird, hilft ein Zettel auch nicht weiter. Mache halten sich halt einfach an keine Regeln #arschlöcher


----------



## Daniel1982 (12. April 2021)

spicy-doc schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!
> Bitte an alle im Homwald gesperrte Trails meiden, sonst scheitert der Versuch, sie mit Forst und Stadt zu legalisieren! WIR ARBEITEN DRAN!!


Hi @spicy-doc wer versucht den die Trails zu legalisieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spicy-doc (12. April 2021)

Wir sind 4 hier aus dem Forum, evtl melden sich die anderen ....


----------



## Dämon__ (12. April 2021)

Dann mal viel Erfolg, brauchst doch nur auf Strava und Co zu schauen wer fährt


----------



## Daniel1982 (12. April 2021)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Dann mal viel Erfolg, brauchst doch nur auf Strava und Co zu schauen wer fährt


Außerm Jürgen fährt doch niemand mehr 🤣🤣


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Mai 2021)

Starker Andrang auf Flowtrail Stromberg​Nutzung der Anlage wird eingeschränkt​https://www.mtb-news.de/news/flowtrail-stromberg-einschraenkung/


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Mai 2021)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> Außerm Jürgen fährt doch niemand mehr 🤣🤣


pssssssst, ... alles TOP SECRET, keine Veröffentlichungen mehr!


----------



## luke_sky (16. Mai 2021)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Dann mal viel Erfolg, brauchst doch nur auf Strava und Co zu schauen wer fährt


Apropos Strava, es wäre meiner Meinung nach nett und angebracht, in der Zwischenzeit für die restlichen noch bestehenden Wege die noch toleriert werden nicht noch zusätzlich Strava-Segmente anzulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baltes21 (11. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin seit Anfang Mai Beruflich ein paar Tage die Woche in Zweibrücken.
Kann  mir jemand sagen wo man in und um ZW fahren kann ohne Probleme zu machen/ zu bekommen?
Ich war  schon ein paar mal in der Fasanierie laufen und da sind ein paar interesante trails, aber sonst suche ich noch, wenn mir jemand tips geben kann wäre super.

Danke im voraus
Baltes


----------



## baltes21 (11. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin seit Anfang Mai Beruflich ein paar Tage die Woche in Zweibrücken.
Kann  mir jemand sagen wo man in und um ZW fahren kann ohne Probleme zu machen/ zu bekommen?
Ich war  schon ein paar mal in der Fasanierie laufen und da sind ein paar interesante trails, aber sonst suche ich noch, wenn mir jemand tips geben kann wäre super.

Danke im voraus
Baltes


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (11. Juni 2021)

baltes21 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin seit Anfang Mai Beruflich ein paar Tage die Woche in Zweibrücken.
> Kann  mir jemand sagen wo man in und um ZW fahren kann ohne Probleme zu machen/ zu bekommen?
> ...


Ich wohne nun seit knapp zwanzig Jahren nicht mehr in ZW, aber wir waren früher viel in der "Tschifflicker Dell"  und dem Kirkler Wald unterwegs, weiß leider nicht wie das da heute aussieht. (Aber da kann ja noch ein Local was dazu sagen)

Ansonsten ist ja auch die PUR in ST. Ingbert nicht weit, wenn Du Touren fahren willst.
Auch der Flowtrail Ottweiler ist nur einen Katzensprung entfernt.
Grüne Hölle Freisen ist natürlich auch ein schönes Revier.

Die drei Locations peile ich zumindest an, wenn ich im Sommer meine alte Heimat besuche. (Evtl auch Hoxberg)

Auch diese Touren sind offiziell und nicht weit:




__





						Start - mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de
					






					www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de


----------



## phoenicks (11. Juni 2021)

Servus baltes21,

klein aber fein ist auch das Heilbachtal.
Zufahrt entweder über Niederauerbach,  vom Harzbornhaus/von Mörsbach aus oder dem 'oberen/westlichen' Einstieg an der L465 von ZW in Richtung Mörsbach aus.
Haste insgesamt 3 geile Trails,  1-2 bissige Anstiege & 1 technisches Schmankerl am/durch den Bach entlang!
Unter der Woche ist dort meist tote Hose;  Wochenends bei gutem Wetter wird es voller (wie überall...) - dann besser ganz früh oder später Nachmittag.

Grüße
phoenicks


----------



## baltes21 (13. Juni 2021)

Hallo Tcaad10 und phoenicks,
Danke schonmal die die infos, ja Ottweiler und IGB hatte ich auch schn auf dem Radar. Die anderen strecken werde ich mir mal anschauen.
So wie ich gelesen habe sollte man ja die Umgebung um Homburg etwas meiden um nicht noch Öl ins feuer zu gießen.

Danke nochmals und happy trails


----------



## phoenicks (13. Juni 2021)

... naja, nicht meiden sondern sich bewußt sein wo man wann & wie fährt; wie man auf andere Personen vor Ort wirkt.
& vor allem die Trailrules beherzigen!

Es gibt trotz der zugelegten 'wild gebauten' Trails noch genügend, teils schon lange bestehende oder wieder reaktivierte Alternativen (Wander- o. Verbindungswege)  - wenn man sich generell umsichtig & fair den übrigen Waldnutzern gegenüber verhält ist das bislang immer gut angekommen.


----------



## phoenicks (13. Juni 2021)

Ich denke ganz den Rückzug anzutreten ist das falsche Signal. Die die von der ganzen Problematik nichts mitbekommen (unbewusst oder ignorierend) fahren trotzdem die abgesperrten Stadiontrails o. ä. 
Nur durch Präsenz, offene/freundliche Kommunikation & vor allem gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme können wir auf unseren Bedarf der Waldnutzung aufmerksam machen.

& gerne den ein oder anderen Neu- oder Wiedereinsteiger (vor allem mit dem bösen e) aufklären


----------



## de-el (2. August 2021)

Habt ihr gesehen dass aktuell an allen Pfade in Kirkel Schilder aufgehängt wurden?


----------



## Dämon__ (2. August 2021)

War doch zu erwarten, für die Locals ärgerlich


----------



## kugliga (2. August 2021)

Ja, ist schon ne Weile, dass die da hängen. Neuerdings auch am Schmetterling und an dem Trail von Kirkel Richtung Klinik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (2. August 2021)

de-el schrieb:


> Habt ihr gesehen dass aktuell an allen Pfade in Kirkel Schilder aufgehängt wurden?


Ja schon eine ganze Weile. 
Meiner Meinung nach eine Frechheit.


----------



## Dämon__ (2. August 2021)

Warum? Ist halt alles NWZ, dort dürften normal noch nicht mal Spaziergänger durch ☝️ fahr einfach und gut ist, wenn die mal kontrollieren, bleib entspannt.


----------



## nachtradler (2. August 2021)

Die hingen vor Monaten schon zum ersten Mal.  Waren dann relativ schnell "verschwunden". Es kam eine zweite, auf PVC-Platten gedruckte Version. Upps, auch relativ schnell "verschwunden". Jetzt wieder die günstige Variante. Verschwinden aber auch schon wieder. Hingen an allen Wegen die im Bereich der Biosphärenkernzone liegen. Bezieht sich auf den leidigen §25 Landeswaldgesetz. Allerdings weiss ich nicht, inwieweit diese Schilder überhaupt mehr als Informationscharakter haben. Allerdings könnten Bußgelder verhängt werden. Es ist halt mehr Betrieb, sowohl MTB, EMTB und Fussgänger. Und der ein oder andere hinterlässt schon seine Spuren. Und damit meine ich Nutzer aus allen drei Gruppen. Der "Schmetterling" wächst aktuell ziemlich stark zu, also weicht alles hangabwärts den Dornen aus und schon verändert sich der Weg. Statt eine Gartenschere dabei zu haben und einfach mal freischneiden. Upps, Naturschutzgebiet! Aber was ist sinnvoller, Ranken abschneiden oder Wege verbreitern?
Und jetzt frohes radeln und seit nett zu allen im Wald, dann sind die es meistens auch.


----------



## Biker 82 (2. August 2021)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Die hingen vor Monaten schon zum ersten Mal.  Waren dann relativ schnell "verschwunden". Es kam eine zweite, auf PVC-Platten gedruckte Version. Upps, auch relativ schnell "verschwunden". Jetzt wieder die günstige Variante. Verschwinden aber auch schon wieder. Hingen an allen Wegen die im Bereich der Biosphärenkernzone liegen. Bezieht sich auf den leidigen §25 Landeswaldgesetz. Allerdings weiss ich nicht, inwieweit diese Schilder überhaupt mehr als Informationscharakter haben. Allerdings könnten Bußgelder verhängt werden. Es ist halt mehr Betrieb, sowohl MTB, EMTB und Fussgänger. Und der ein oder andere hinterlässt schon seine Spuren. Und damit meine ich Nutzer aus allen drei Gruppen. Der "Schmetterling" wächst aktuell ziemlich stark zu, also weicht alles hangabwärts den Dornen aus und schon verändert sich der Weg. Statt eine Gartenschere dabei zu haben und einfach mal freischneiden. Upps, Naturschutzgebiet! Aber was ist sinnvoller, Ranken abschneiden oder Wege verbreitern?
> Und jetzt frohes radeln und seit nett zu allen im Wald, dann sind die es meistens auch.


So sehe ich es auch. Mit Rücksicht und Freundlichkeit kommt man da am besten durch.


----------



## Bruchhofer (18. Februar 2022)

Moin. 
Gibt es mittlerweile was neues bezüglich Wald rund um den Schlossberg? 
Wie ist die Interessenvertretung aufgestellt? 
In Saarbrücken Schneid werden gerade einige Trails legalisiert. 
Wird auch für Homburg mal Zeit.


----------



## de-el (18. Februar 2022)

Ja wird echt Zeit, wie wäre es bald möglich Mal mit einem Treffen unter uns, wir bräuchten ein gutes Konzept das man einen Verantwortlichen im Amt auf den Tisch legen kann, kenne da auch jemanden der im Kulturamt Sitz der würde mich bestimmt etwas unterstützen. Ich bin auch mit paar in Kontakt die in Landstuhl den flowetrail basteln da könnte man sich auch Austauschen. Der Stein muss nur einmal richtig ins Rollen kommen und wir können auch legal in unserem Wald budeln und biken.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (18. Februar 2022)

Ich bin gerade in meiner alten Heimat ZW zu Besuch, da passiert auch gerade was im Bereich der Fasanerie. Bin gespannt wie sich das entwickelt. 3-4 mal im Jahr bin ich ja noch in der Region 








						Betreiber für Bikepark in der Fasanerie gesucht - Zweibrücken
					

Ein geeignetes Gelände ist gefunden, jetzt muss noch ein Betreiber her: Der Bikepark in der Fasanerie rückt in greifbare Nähe, wie Oberbürgermeister ...




					www.rheinpfalz.de


----------



## Bruchhofer (19. Februar 2022)

de-el schrieb:


> Ja wird echt Zeit, wie wäre es bald möglich Mal mit einem Treffen unter uns, wir bräuchten ein gutes Konzept das man einen Verantwortlichen im Amt auf den Tisch legen kann, kenne da auch jemanden der im Kulturamt Sitz der würde mich bestimmt etwas unterstützen. Ich bin auch mit paar in Kontakt die in Landstuhl den flowetrail basteln da könnte man sich auch Austauschen. Der Stein muss nur einmal richtig ins Rollen kommen und wir können auch legal in unserem Wald budeln und biken.


Laut Pressemitteilung von vor 1.5 Jahren würde die Stadt diese Gespräche mit der lokalen Szene schon führen. 
Die Frage ist um wen es da geht und woran es scheitert. Ausser Frage steht das an den akuten Touristen spots und unmittelbar hinter den wohnsiedlungen ein Biken unmöglich sein wird aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen. 
Im tieferen Wald Richtung Schloss Karlsberg ist die Lage auch relativ entspannt. Dort sollte man ansetzen. 

Ehrlich gesagt waren für mich die Trails oberhalb der Heimkurve des Stadions der Ausschlaggebende punkt weshalb der Forst so durchgegriffen hat. Dort wurden Massiv Anwohner und Passanten gefährdet. (wurde auch von meiner ehemaligen Nachbarschaft so Kommuniziert).


----------



## warden66 (20. Februar 2022)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Die hingen vor Monaten schon zum ersten Mal.  Waren dann relativ schnell "verschwunden". Es kam eine zweite, auf PVC-Platten gedruckte Version. Upps, auch relativ schnell "verschwunden". Jetzt wieder die günstige Variante. Verschwinden aber auch schon wieder. Hingen an allen Wegen die im Bereich der Biosphärenkernzone liegen. Bezieht sich auf den leidigen §25 Landeswaldgesetz. Allerdings weiss ich nicht, inwieweit diese Schilder überhaupt mehr als Informationscharakter haben. Allerdings könnten Bußgelder verhängt werden. Es ist halt mehr Betrieb, sowohl MTB, EMTB und Fussgänger. Und der ein oder andere hinterlässt schon seine Spuren. Und damit meine ich Nutzer aus allen drei Gruppen. Der "Schmetterling" wächst aktuell ziemlich stark zu, also weicht alles hangabwärts den Dornen aus und schon verändert sich der Weg. Statt eine Gartenschere dabei zu haben und einfach mal freischneiden. Upps, Naturschutzgebiet! Aber was ist sinnvoller, Ranken abschneiden oder Wege verbreitern?
> Und jetzt frohes radeln und seit nett zu allen im Wald, dann sind die es meistens auch.


Hallo Nachtradler, wie ist momentan die Lage bzw.Stimmung in und um Kirkel?
Tafel- Schmetterling usw.?

Liebe Grüße aus Rohrbach 
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s3pp3l (21. Februar 2022)

warden66 schrieb:


> Hallo Nachtradler, wie ist momentan die Lage bzw.Stimmung in und um Kirkel?
> Tafel- Schmetterling usw.?
> 
> Liebe Grüße aus Rohrbach
> Markus


Ich war vor drei Wochen zuletzt von der Burg die Tafeltour hoch zum Aussichtspunkt,... oben stand dann ein Schild "keine MTB" ... da war es aber schon zu spät  

Dann fahre ich aber immer Forststraße ab Richtung Pur grün. Den Wanderweg spare ich mir - der ist top, aber auch immer Stop & Go. Die Wanderer sind überwiegend nett und überrascht, dass kein Motor am Rad is


----------



## spicy-doc (13. Dezember 2022)

Danke an die Trailputzer......

Leider sehen das die Hobbyförster anders und legen wieder Holz in den weg...

Evtl bei nächster Aktion 20 m am Ein- und Ausstieg nicht putzen.....


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Dezember 2022)

besser 80m !!!


----------

